# Palm Treo/Blackberry/WM/smartphones: discuss



## BTB123 (Feb 15, 2006)

I've decided to waste some money and get a phone that I can do my emailing rather than just play Snake like on my current ancient pay as you go.  

I trotted down to Carphone Warehose and spoke to two sales assistants who didnt seem to know even how things like blackberrys work. ahem.

I'm just looking for a phone that I can pull down/reply to emails from my pop3 accounts and open the odd excel or word attachment.  Nothing too fancy and on a cheapish tarrif.  Plus a qwerty keyboard would be an advantage as most my email traffic are little back and forth converations.

Any ideas?
Ta


----------



## scott_forester (Feb 15, 2006)

If you want to do word etc I guess you'll need a windows mobile phone. None of them are cheap - and charge on bandwidth for downloads etc so fat attachments could be expensive. I know one guy that uses MSN on this sony phone all the time, painful.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd go for the Palm Treo - it's a lovely smartphone that almost always comes out top in usability tests.

Otherwise, you can get something like the imate JAM phone/MDACompact phones that run on Windows.


----------



## El Jugador (Feb 15, 2006)

*pinkmonkey posting*

i've got a blackberry - it's easy to use, no frills and cheap.  Never crashed, battery lasts ages, never not any access, but absoultely not flashy or techy - which I like TBH. I'm v. impressed.  Blackberry phones reduce the size of attachments before they send them to your handset - eg. a 200k file suddenly becomes 4k.  This is important to me because I work abroad alot.  Without this the bills would be very high indeed.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 17, 2006)

my treo 650 rocks on email and everything

it comes with docs to go so you can read attachments

it has an option to not download attachments..and then choose to download them if they look interesting later..or truncate them (but not some kind of autocompress thing as mentioned above for blackberry - tell me more i'm jealous)

loving it...getting real work done on trains and stuff

downloaded a free programme called tcpmp and can listen to mp3's and even watch movies ffs (you need a card to get serious with that)

even the camera has been actually useable..the last few entries on my newsblog are adorned with treosnaps

http://www.piersgibbon.com/news/

Now I have not read the useability studies - the editor knows his onions on that better than anyone else on the planet - but for me as a long term palm user with a mac it was a no brainer...which is why I dithered for ages about getting one

palm rocks...treo 650 yeeha


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2006)

I wish I'd stuck with Palm, but - there again - the WiFi on my imate JAM has come in useful. 

But the Palm platform is simply far more usable for everyday tasks than Windows Mobile, and the hardware keyboard on the Treo is about a zillion times better than the 'virtual' one on some devices.

And don't get me started on the camera on my JAM. What a bag'o'shite that is!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 17, 2006)

I think I've been using what tcpmp was derived from, betaplayer.  Lovely player, does ogg and everything!  Got a 512mb minisd card which does the job.  btw, IIRC windows smartphones don't actually read word and excel files, you need pocket pc.  at least my windows smartphone doesn't read word or excel files.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 17, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I wish I'd stuck with Palm, but - there again - the WiFi on my imate JAM has come in useful.
> 
> But the Palm platform is simply far more usable for everyday tasks than Windows Mobile, and the hardware keyboard on the Treo is about a zillion times better than the 'virtual' one on some devices.
> 
> And don't get me started on the camera on my JAM. What a bag'o'shite that is!



wifi..is there some conspiracy theory as to why we can't have wifi on the treo 650? its obviously technically feasible as there is a sledthingy that adds wifi to the 650...and its available on all sorts of other phones

yup Palm is definitely an everday useful thing..it has rapidly made itself even more essential to me than the treo 270 before it

maybe I big up the camera too much..seriously I don't know, you tell me - the recent snaps on my newspage look fine to me and I just love the fact that I am gauranteed to have the camera with me at all times - and the photos then don't need any shrinking to go straight on the web

and presumably if i get really clever I could even upload them to the web directly from the phone..but I'm scared of the phone bill if I do so I'm not gonna go there


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> and presumably if i get really clever I could even upload them to the web directly from the phone..but I'm scared of the phone bill if I do so I'm not gonna go there


It's not hard. I used to blog directly from my Palm by snapping the pics with my Clie PDA, updating the text on my Blog with the Mo:Blog app (I designed the graphics for that!) and then uploading the pics by FTP to my site (there's a free prog for that) and that was it!

Splash also do a neat photo blogging tool, but it only uploads to their space.
http://www.splashdata.com/


----------



## Radar (Feb 18, 2006)

Palm Info Center are reporting rumours of a palm OS treo 700 for April release, unfortuately no Cobalt(palmos 6) on the cards  

Might be worth waiting until nearer that time as a new 700 is bound to pull the 650 prices down. My cousin has the 650 and swears by it. I had a quick play with it down the pub one night, I'm too much of a graffiti fan to be able to live without writing on screen instead of that keyboard (surprisingly good that it is even without stylus indents on the individual keys ). No wifi on the 650 is a pisser too unless you're made of money and have GPRS paid for by someone else.

My own personal setup is a standard Tungsten T3 but with a new 20% higher capasity internal battery off ebay, the Palm Wifi card and a Socket Mobile Power Pack/USB cable. I use a SD -> CF converter in my Fiju s602 so I can view its images on the palm at 320*480 just by moving the SD card between the palm and camera.

Palm's WiFi card and/or drivers don't support all 13 EU WiFi channels, they only allow the 11 US ones. Tweaking the WiFi start channel on your access point can fix this at home, but it's more of a problem when you're roaming on this side of the pond 

All in all I'm well happy with the T3 now that WiFi works and the battery life is manageable. I won't be moving until a decent Cobalt based sucessor with superior hardware appears.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 18, 2006)

hey radar I use Graffiti Anywhere on the treo 650 - no probs there!

and editor that mo:blog looks great, thanks...am about to change my blogging software so I'll try and make sure it's compatible with mo:blog


----------



## Radar (Feb 18, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> hey radar I use Graffiti Anywhere on the treo 650 - no probs there!


Oooh Oooh, have to give that a try the next time I get my sweaty mitts on a 650. With grafitti working too, the 650 looks as good as it gets (obviously sans cobalt)


----------



## BTB123 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers for all the tips.  It's the tarifs that are overloading my brain now  .  It's all about picking GPRS download bundles - how much in peoples experience do you need? 

Also, is that ussually the only charge or their hidden other bits and bobs?


Ta


----------



## BTB123 (Feb 18, 2006)

A bit off subject, but has anyone dealt with fones4free.com - their prices seem too good to be true


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 18, 2006)

tariffs are the devils own mystery

i'm on a business 300 vodafone and am always under on mins..they rollover one month only

I added a 6 quid bundle of mixed text+data and have always been under on that too

have only been on this for three months so its early days and so far no nasty surprises...and they gave me a treo 650 "free" as long as im signed up for a year so I'm happy at the mo


----------



## oicur0t (Feb 20, 2006)

Liberty and I have found that our windows mobile based phones, while have a vast array of software are just too unreliable. They both crash all the time and can be soooo slow (orange M500's - virtually the same as Editor's) But they were cheap and on a good tariff...and all my data bills are paid for by my employer. I've also just built an IMAP server and it integrates fine with that, in and out of the office.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2006)

I've got this, brilliant little phone but slightly slow CPU. The slide out keyboard is the best i've ever used (and it's backlight with a cool O2 blue hue!), sending and recieving email is a pieces of piss as is syncing with outlook etc. More importantly it's got wifi built in (no faffing about with ugly bits of plastic that stick out of the sd slot), bluetooth 2.0 and comes bundled with a decent pdf viewer and nicely zipping software too. It's free on O2.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I've got this



Ah yes - no major hassles then? Fits in your pocket? Makes phone calls and texts reliably like a normal phone? I'm about to take the plunge now. Got my PAC and everything


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2006)

Built in wi-fi is a real bonus. But is the processor powerful enough to run Skype?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Built in wi-fi is a real bonus. But is the processor powerful enough to run Skype?



Haven't tried, not sure it can although to be fair Skype are working on various versions optimised for sub 400mhz cpu phones (which things like the P900 series and the Mini S fall into)...when they're released i'll download and give some feedback.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Ah yes - no major hassles then? Fits in your pocket? Makes phone calls and texts reliably like a normal phone? I'm about to take the plunge now. Got my PAC and everything



I'll be honest and say it aint perfect; it is a bit slow and sometimes needs to be shut down completley and rebooted.* The form factor is perfect though, it's really the best balance between normal sized phone and pda I've seen (with a great screen!). Everything runs fairly well on it and trust me once you've typed with the keyboard you cannot go back to crappy t9 or cycling through characters to form words!

*I've heard there's some firmware update coming for this in the next couple of months...


----------



## WWWeed (Feb 20, 2006)

If I was you I'd wait for the HTC Prophet/M600, only problem is it has a 200Mhz cpu and cant run skype.

I want to upgrade my M2000 to one, orange recon its gonna be out by march...

specs are:







> supports Bluetooth 2.0 connectivity and built-in Wi-Fi capabilities (802.11b/g). Regardless of the fact that it only measures 108 x 58 x 18 mm and weighs 148 grams, SPV M600 features a 2 megapixel camera, an SDIO-enabled SD/MMC card expansion slot, a 200 MHz processor, 64 MB of RAM and 128 MB of ROM memory


----------



## BTB123 (Feb 22, 2006)

Cheers again

My brain is positively humming with the choice of tariffs, why can't these things be simpler?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 22, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> trust me once you've typed with the keyboard you cannot go back to crappy t9 or cycling through characters to form words!
> .



aint that the truth

I now cannot text on a normal phone..just no way

and I think my friends find it weird and irritating that i send chatty multi-point  full spelling texts to which they can only answer.."CU Yeah god idea xx"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2006)

LOL! Yeah, it's true although it's cost me a small fortune in texting in the first month because I kept writing properly rather than text speak which meant sending two to three texts instead of one. Not cheap when you're paying 12p a text!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2006)

Oooh this is the first time I've been tempted by a Crackberry! Check out the new 8700!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 23, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oooh this is the first time I've been tempted but a Crackberry! Check out the new 8700!



It's good innit?  What I like most about them is they are so reliable - they don't crash, the battery lasts all week and they don't cost so much to run.  I'm addicted to mine.    I do wish I'd waited for the new one though - my next free upgrade is a few months away now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2006)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> It's good innit?  What I like most about them is they are so reliable - they don't crash, the battery lasts all week and they don't cost so much to run.  I'm addicted to mine.    I do wish I'd waited for the new one though - my next free upgrade is a few months away now.



Cool little device that lacks two (for me anyway) important elements: a touch screen but most importantly built in wifi. I could live without the touch screen but no wifi=no deal as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oooh this is the first time I've been tempted but a Crackberry! Check out the new 8700!


Where's the Wi-Fi?

If you can live without WiFi you may as well get the Palm Treo which has infinitely more  software on offer.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 23, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Where's the Wi-Fi?
> 
> If you can live without WiFi you may as well get the Palm Treo which has infinitely more  software on offer.



Doesn’t have it, thought it did at first (  ) but yeah it’s my minimum requirement these days for such a device….


----------



## pinkmonkey (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a wifi enabled laptop, but when I'm travelling, I can't always access wifi.  I have a 3G/gprs data card too, but at £7.50 per MB when I'm abroad it's a bit pricey, so it's for emergencies only.  The connection has a tendency to drop out too,which is a fucker when you are halfway through downloading an attachment. Plus GPRS on a laptop is so slow it makes me weep.
The deciding factor for the blackberry for me was when I was away and the hotel we were in was so full, there were so many people trying to access the in room broadband and wifi, it just didn't work.  I couldn't get my mail for four days - BIG problem for me.  My client was fine - he had a blackberry, didn't miss anything.
So, I think it depends what you want one for - I need to be able to access my email.  When I couldn't I lost the odd client, because I couldn't get back to them in time or I missed their emails.
I really miss having a camera phone though - blackberrys are very basic - you get kids laughing at you because they think you've got one of them giant old mobiles!   

I suppose I could've gone for the palm treo, but I chose this because I know so many people who have them and love them.


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2006)

Errr so in conclusion what is the best phone that has wi-fi??


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 24, 2006)

Nokia E61?

http://www.europe.nokia.com/nokia/0,,81718,00.html

looks interesting ...


----------



## zenie (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmm...looks big though 

Is it even out yet??

I really like the N series but they're not for aaagggges


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 24, 2006)

well I've got an iPaq somethingorother - I can never remember the model number - it doesn't have wifi but it does have satnav which is why I got it (given my appalling sense of direction) - it's ok but actually not as nice to use as my old treo 600 that I've now passed on to Shirl ...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 28, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It's not hard. I used to blog directly from my Palm by snapping the pics with my Clie PDA, updating the text on my Blog with the Mo:Blog app (I designed the graphics for that!) and then uploading the pics by FTP to my site (there's a free prog for that) and that was it!
> 
> Splash also do a neat photo blogging tool, but it only uploads to their space.
> http://www.splashdata.com/




thanks for pointing out mo:blog to me (and very nice icons they are too!)..I  am about to start using wordpress as my blog/news page... when you click on the mo:blog wordpress manual its a bit broken..oh and the software hasnt been updated for a while (but maybe it became perfect?)

http://www.tektonica.com/projects/moblog/manual/wordpress.html

so I thought I'd just ask is it still the best option do you reckon? It seems to say it can do the job and I think even upload photos directly to my server without the need for another ftp programme (or am I misreading it?)


----------



## chio (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry for bumping up this old thread, but problems with my current Nokia 6600 have become intolerable (the 2 and 5 buttons won't press and it says "app closed" when I try to read texts) and I'm going to need a new model. It used to be a Vodafone contract phone, but I cancelled the contract when they overcharged me three months in a row - I'm now on a pay-as-you-go thing called Fresh.

I don't want one of the phones you can get on pay-as-you-go deals; I use mobile email quite a lot. I went into a T Mobile shop earlier, and they offered me a free "MDA Compact" for less than I'm spending on top-ups each month. Is this any good? I know it's got no wi-fi which is a bit pants, but the only place I know with wi-fi is my house and if I'm here I can use my computer. 3G would have been nice for the faster data transfer, but I've not got £150 to spare for a phone with that function! But apart from those two things, it looks like a decent enough gadget with mobile Windows, an email package, a web browser etc. 

So does anyone have anything good or bad to say about "T Mobile MDA Compact"?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> So does anyone have anything good or bad to say about "T Mobile MDA Compact"?


That's what I've got. It's pretty good, but fiddly as fuck for texting because it's only got 'soft' keys (i.e you have to poke about onscreen).

Everything seems infinitely more complicated compared to the Palm Treo (which is a similar sort of thing) but it is pretty powerful.

Review here:
http://www.urban75.org/tech/imate-jam-review.html


----------



## chio (Mar 10, 2006)

Cheers for that 

How exactly do you text? I presume it's got a little pen thing with it, but do you have a QWERTY keyboard on the screen, or is it done with the "2 abc, 3 def" buttons?

Sorry about all the questions


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Cheers for that
> 
> How exactly do you text? I presume it's got a little pen thing with it, but do you have a QWERTY keyboard on the screen, or is it done with the "2 abc, 3 def" buttons?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions


There's several ways to input text.
One way is to use the stylus and bash away at a little on-screen keyboard.
Or you can call up a 'mobile phone-like' interface which fills the whole screen - this can operate just like phone keys, with the option to select intellitext.

Or you can write directly on screen using character recognition.

None of these are particularly good if you're trying to text while on the move.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, in a crazy moment I slammed in a bid for a refurbished Treo 650 on ebay for £195.
There was still four hours to go on the bid so I assumed I'd be outbid and went out for the afternoon -only to come home to find myself the owner of a Treo at a very reasonable price (it's from a 'power seller' with a good rep so hopefully it won't be a turkey).

The shop seems to have quite a few Treo 650 on ebay.co.uk, so it might be worth considering for anyone seeking a top notch phone/PDA combo.

After a year struggling with the fiddly complexity of Windows Mobile, I'm looking forward to returning to Palm and never, ever having to use Windows fucking Outlook again!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 19, 2006)

welcome back to the fold!

still enjoying my 650 v much


bit annoyed that the on-board software upgrade is still, months later now, only available to windows and not mac (the conversion of which should take oh twenty minutes?)


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> welcome back to the fold!
> 
> still enjoying my 650 v much


I just got fed up with the clunkiness of the Windows OS and my heart sank every time I launched Outlook. Although Agendus do an Outlook plug-in version, the Agendus standalone is about a zillion times better and I can't wait to get back to  using it again.

I'll miss wi-fi and added functionality of my imate JAM, but T-Mobile's data deals are getting cheaper and Palm's OS is about a trillion times easier - and more fun to use -than Windows. And I can't wait to get a proper keyboard again - I hated struggling with itty-bitty stylus or onscreen keypad.

The bottom line is that I want a PDA/phone that's really integrated and simple to use and I reckon the Treo's the closest yet.

What programs are you using, btw? And did you install the original graffiti?


----------



## Radar (Mar 19, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I'll miss wi-fi and added functionality of my imate JAM, but T-Mobile's data deals are getting cheaper and Palm's OS is about a trillion times easier - and more fun to use -than Windows



Aye, the breadth of apps on palm OS is amazing. The is a lot of crud out there, but also the occasional pearl among swine

Have you thought about the Enfora Wifi sled My cousin bought a 650 a couple of months back and got one of these only the other week, but I don't know how it's been working out for him yet. The specs looks pretty good, especially the additional battery  
It's a more elegant solutiuon that the Socket mobile  pack I use with my T3, but then the socket pack is generic and can charge any device with a USB based charging cable that expects to see 5v. I can put up with the extra bulkiness because it's a godsend on hols. Leave all the charging gubbins in your rucksack and just run the cable out to your pocket  The best bit is only one universal transformer for all your electronics.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 19, 2006)

that's a good price for a treo! look forward to hearing your thoughts Ed on the phone.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 20, 2006)

for some reason I got unsubscribed to this thread - dunno why

anyway Editor I am using Graffiti Anywhere...and its fine, er, except I dont find I use it much - the keyboard just works really well for me

other programmes..well I had a look at that Agendus you recommended and very nice it is too, quite tempted but broke at the moment

and I had already paid for LifeBalance as a Getting Things Done app

and I just use the onboard Versamail for getting my email..and the onboard DocstoGo for reading writing Word docs etc

Plucker is free and great for reading Gullivers Travels..must get a new book

TCPMP is free and a must-have for listening to audio..and, get this, watching videos..flash or what..and when I can afford a bigger SD card I might keep a vid or two to pass the time on trains..maybe something worky that I dont really want to watch

I downloaded the free Adobe reader and that works fine

thats it...so I havent actually bought anything new to go on this machine..and am still very happy

I want the wifi-sled although it is a bit clunky

mainly so I can get practice at uploading photos to my blog directly from the  treo..and writing word press entries via the browser


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 20, 2006)

oh and just remembered FileZ which i have just used for deleting a corrupted ebook which was crashing Plucker..another freeby musthave I'm sure you use already


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> mainly so I can get practice at uploading photos to my blog directly from the  treo..and writing word press entries via the browser


By coincidence, there's a new version of mo:blog currently in beta which covers wordpress!

I can't wait to get back to using Agendus and Agendus Desktop - both are worth every penny!

I didn't get around to using plucker, preferring the simplicity of HandStory and Avant Go. 

Z Launcher is a bit of a 'must have' though, as is Tube (London maps/tube/train lines).

Oh, and this free train timetable app is really handy: http://persoenlicherfahrplan.bahn.de/bin/pf/query-p2w.exe/en


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd heard that Windows Mobile 5 was a vast improvement on previous versions, and was much easier to integrate with an exchange server.  Anyone have any experience of this yet?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2006)

I'ev just taken delivery of my Treo and I can honestly say that it feels better than the imate JAM in just about every single respect.

The screen is brighter and bigger. The built in apps are cleaner, quicker, simpler and more intuitive to use and the ergonomics kick the imate over the horizon: the thing's a joy to use.

Having a real keyboard coupled with a well thought out design means that one handed operation is possible and usability is massivelky increased.

Sure, I'm losing Wi-Fi and some of the high end Pocket PC features but in return I'm gaining access to a ton of excellent freeware Palm apps and an infinitely better phone. 

The phone's the best I've ever used. It's brilliant!

One caveat: a minor hardware fault on my handset may necessitate an exchange, but I'm going to stick with the Treo even if it takes a couple of models.


----------



## Iam (Mar 23, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> I'd heard that Windows Mobile 5 was a vast improvement on previous versions, and was much easier to integrate with an exchange server.  Anyone have any experience of this yet?



My boss is currently attempting this with his new handset (unsure which type). I'll post up how it goes...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2006)

Some good news for those on T-Mobile:



> London, UK – 23rd March 2006: T-Mobile’s open mobile Internet service will soon be available for £7.50 a month as an add-on to the network operator’s successful Relax and Flext tariffs.
> 
> Unlimited web’n’walk will offer more T-Mobile customers than ever before the chance to browse, e-mail and chat on the move whenever they want. A range of new handsets, (available from June), a revamped homepage (with more categories and webmail links) and improved e-mail support will increase the service’s appeal.
> 
> As web ‘n’ walk offers access to the open internet (by way of contrast to traditional “walled garden” WAP services), customers using the web’n’walk service are able to browse the web how they want and are free to log on to whatever websites they choose.


 link

Also good news for those on other networks because it means other phone networks will have to follow suit at some point (I'll ignore the idiocy of them bigging up the lack of walled garden mobile web when they're one of the most noterious for it before  ).


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2006)

For £7.50/month unlimited data access, who needs Wi-Fi?

Another reason to get a Treo 650 instead of a Windows kludgebox!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 24, 2006)

Good point although wifi can be free and the download speeds are far better. My dream=a good web data tarriff on a wifi enabled 3G phone!


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> My dream=a good web data tarriff on a wifi enabled 3G phone!


Mine too, but after a year of Windows Mobile/imate I know where I'm prepared to make the compromises!


----------



## Pingu (Mar 25, 2006)

i have an o2 xda2s

i am not that impressed tbh

as a pda is ok but as a phone it sucks.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 25, 2006)

*more treo 650 happiness*

just did a test yesterday - 

took a photo on treo 650..emailed it directly from the treo (60kb size so not too scary) to my free flickr account..flickr then auto-emails my wordpress blog and bingo the photo appears on my website newspage..complete with label, and the text in the body of the email is neatly formatted under the photo in my blog entry

now this could get really interesting!

I'm wondering if i could do just text entries this way too..or whether flickr would get upset that there is no photo attached


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2006)

Pingu said:
			
		

> i have an o2 xda2s
> 
> i am not that impressed tbh
> 
> as a pda is ok but as a phone it sucks.


Trust me: Windows Mobile phones aren't a patch on the Palm OS.

After having my Treo for two days I can honestly say every single possible function is easier on the Palm - if you compare the leading PIM apps on Windows - Agendus Fusion and Pocklet Informant - with Agendus on the Palm the difference is astonishing.

Agendus is simple, clear, fast, fully featured with lots of powerful functions that are easy to implement, whereas the Windows apps are a maze of baffling menus.

After playing with my Treo for a short while, Eme - who rarely has the remotest interest in my gadgetry raves - is about to order one. That's how good it is!

Piers - have you got the latest version of Agendus? It's an amazing program for diary dates/calendars/voice notes etc!

Oh, and the Treo will be able to take advantage of the new super-fast EDGE high GSM connectivity too!    (Orange are introducing it now).


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 25, 2006)

yeah agreed Agendus looks the beesknees

but for now will stick with what I know and have already paid for!

(that voicenotes function could be fab though)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't how great it is (only did a quick test with it) but came accross this site for shrinking normal websites into handheld friendly ones.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2006)

Anybody noticed this new machine from Sony Ericsson?

http://www.mobilegazette.com/sony-ericsson-m600i-0602x06.htm







No camera, no wifi 

Sexy looks, Qwerty keys (2-way rocking motion), jog dial, 3G


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Anybody noticed this new machine from Sony Ericsson?


Try a Treo out first and see which you think is the most usable. I'd wager it would be the Palm.

o2 have just announced that they're going to stock the Treo 650 too!

(Eme liked my phone so much she got her own Treo with two days - and Eme is not one usually impressed with my techie gadgets!)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Anybody noticed this new machine from Sony Ericsson?
> 
> http://www.mobilegazette.com/sony-ericsson-m600i-0602x06.htm
> 
> ...



Yeah saw that a little while ago...not really that impressed tbh. 

Personally if I was to go for a Sony smartphone I'd go for the P990:






More info


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> o2 have just announced that they're going to stock the Treo 650 too!



They have!? Linky!?


----------



## Radar (Apr 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> They have!? Linky!?



Take your pick 

Here's the Reg article


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2006)

Radar said:
			
		

> Take your pick
> 
> Here's the Reg article



Koff koff yeah the excitement kinda got the better of me...


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2006)

With T-Mobiles unlimited* data Web'n'Walk deal, the lack of wi-fi isn't such a problem for the Treo now either.

As soon as I get my Treo, I'll be switching!
http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/Dispatcher?menuid=phones_im_wnw_what#


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2006)

Hallejuah! Rejoice! Unlimited data tarrif! Huzzah!

Small print says : Don't use it for anything but browsing.
I don't care


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> With T-Mobiles unlimited* data Web'n'Walk deal, the lack of wi-fi isn't such a problem for the Treo now either.
> 
> As soon as I get my Treo, I'll be switching!
> http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/Dispatcher?menuid=phones_im_wnw_what#



Damn, I can't change until December 23rd...


----------



## scott_forester (Apr 1, 2006)

They rolled out teros at work - I didn't take one because the idea of getting work email on the go is horrid. Until the recent firmware upgrade I've not heard a good word said about them. Maybe a cheap batch?


----------



## Radar (Apr 1, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Hallejuah! Rejoice! Unlimited data tarrif! Huzzah!
> 
> Small print says : Don't use it for anything but browsing.
> I don't care


Yep I saw that. If they kicked you off W&W for overuse, I wonder would that nullify your voice contract at the same time ??  Otherwise you could find yourself with no data access and still bound to what's left of your 12 month contract.

I think there's a 40Mb monthly limit in some versions of the T & Cs as well. 

I couldn't tell how it's provided either, I'm assuming GPRS. Lowest contract bundle including W&W on t-mobile looks like Relax20, £ 20.63 pm on a 12 monther.

Now if T-Mobile ever gets around to subsidising the 650 too,  I'll be in there like a rat up a drainpipe, but if I have to buy it myself I'll wait for a cobalt  treo (In other words, never !!)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 1, 2006)

They really got get rid of that fecking ariel (shocking in this day and age!) though. A two megapixel camera would be nice too.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2006)

Interesting article comparing the Treo to new Windows machines:
http://ptech.wsj.com/solution.html

I tend to agree with the author's findings: the Treo is far, far more usable compared to Windows machines (if you're on the move).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2006)

Interesting article although a bit anal, this bit is just plain picky:



> For instance, you can delete an email on the Palm-based Treo with just one keystroke. But, in Windows Mobile, you have to open a menu, and hit "Delete" -- two keystrokes.



I can do this with one digit in under a second. It really aint the big deal they make it out to be...


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I can do this with one digit in under a second. It really aint the big deal they make it out to be...


After using both systems, I can say that it is an absolute delight to not have to keep pulling out the bloody stylus to do a simple function or trying to aim my finger on the tiny screen to do something.

Have you ever used a Treo?

I really wanted to like my imate JAM - I'm a gadget freak after all and love to have the latest stuff - but for email, messaging and PIM applications the Palm OS is immeasurably better.

For example - turning off the sound on the imate involved:

1. Turn on phone
2. Type in password on soft keys (which often took a few goes)
3. Pull out stylus
4. Click on speaker icon 
5. Select mute option
6. Put stylus back in holder
7. Turn off phone

...and on the Palm...

1. Turn speaker switch off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> After using both systems, I can say that it is an absolute delight to not have to keep pulling out the bloody stylus to do a simple function or trying to aim my finger on the tiny screen to do something.
> 
> Have you ever used a Treo?
> 
> ...



Hmmm well I don't have one of them, I have the Mini S/K jam and it has a slide button; up for raise volume, down for vibrate or mute. No fuss.

Never owned a Treo but have tinkered with one in a shop and yeah it was a little easier but not as superior as that article made out or the treonauts types make out (admitingly my views could be very different if I'd owned one for a few months and compared). 

Also comparing standard GPRS web access to EVDO (which is 3G if I'm not mistaken) seems a bit odd; I wouldn't compare dial up to broadband. The keyboard on the Mini S is easier to use for someone like me (the Treo was unconformatable pretty fast) and it's a real joy to use, almost like typing. So far my only real gripe with the phone is it is a bit slow, it hangs sometimes. Oh yeah and a 2 megapixel camera would be nice!


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 17, 2006)

Just noticed the I-mate SP5 has wi-fi built in:

http://www.imate.com/t-DETAILS_SP5.aspx


----------



## DJ Bigga (Apr 18, 2006)

Well I'm still grossly undecided    Have now swayed a bit towards the Treo side of things. Is this the only 'smartphone' to work on the palm OS? I have just made the switch to Ubuntu Linux and would love to have a phone of similar flavour. Or better yet a phone I could install this  on!

Thoughts?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Have now swayed a bit towards the Treo side of things. Is this the only 'smartphone' to work on the palm OS?


Yep. 

Here's some links that may, or may not, help:  

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/computers/smartphones/fullstory.html#intro
http://reviews.cnet.com/Palm_Treo_650_Cingular_GSM_GPRS/4505-6452_7-31138486.html
http://www.mobiletechreview.com/
http://www.cnet.com/Top_10_cell_phones/4520-6022_1-102337-11.html


----------



## DJ Bigga (Apr 18, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> Here's some links that may, or may not, help:
> 
> ...



I'll let you know if I purchase, that way you can claim your commision!


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> I'll let you know if I purchase, that way you can claim your commision!


I wish I was getting some commission!

But it is a good phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks like someone in Treoland is listening to me...  



> Enough with that sketchwardo, sparkle blue, antenna-free Treo we've been seeing around, these new pics seem to be more like the real "Hollywood" deal. Just as rumored, the phone is slimmer than the 700 and 650, and antenna free as well. The profile actually looks a bit BlackBerry-esque, but the front is all Treo. Palm OS loyalists among us won't so excited to see Windows Mobile 5.0 running on this thing, but just keep in mind Ed Colligan's word that Palm OS isn't going anywhere, we're sure a Palm OS version of this unit will follow soon. There's no carrier branding on this unit, but the tipster reported 67KB/s speeds on Cingular's UMTS 1900 network, along with a 300MHz processor, 1.3 megapixel camera, and that fairly tried 240 x 240 display. Of course, these pics are a bit blurry, and we shouldn't expect the gospel truth on this device until Palm trots it out at a press conference (if then), but it's looking good so far.


 Link


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2006)

> fairly tried 240 x 240 display.



That should be 320x320 shouldn't it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> That should be 320x320 shouldn't it?



Probably not, the windows version of the Treo has a slightly smaller screen.


----------



## Wolfie (Apr 19, 2006)

I agree with editor wholeheartedly on this - I "upgraded" from a treo 600 to an iPaq thingy and Windows mobile is like being back using Win 95 - it keeps re-booting for no apparent reason and it just isn't so easy to use as Palm - I'm switching back as soon as I can ....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I agree with editor wholeheartedly on this - I "upgraded" from a treo 600 to an iPaq thingy and Windows mobile is like being back using Win 95 - it keeps re-booting for no apparent reason and it just isn't so easy to use as Palm - I'm switching back as soon as I can ....



Heh, I must be the only fool lucky enough to not have these shitty experiences with Windows mobile as a constant.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Probably not, the windows version of the Treo has a slightly smaller screen.


'Slightly'? 

There's a _world of difference_ between a 240 x 240 screen and the Treo's 320 x 320! I even found the imate's 320 x 240 screen cramped in comparison.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> I agree with editor wholeheartedly on this - I "upgraded" from a treo 600 to an iPaq thingy and Windows mobile is like being back using Win 95 - it keeps re-booting for no apparent reason and it just isn't so easy to use as Palm - I'm switching back as soon as I can ....


Yep. When it comes it usability, the Palm is way, way better than any Windows version I've tried/seen.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> 'Slightly'?
> 
> There's a _world of difference_ between a 240 x 240 screen and the Treo's 320 x 320! I even found the imate's 320 x 240 screen cramped in comparison.



Really? I manage just fine on my phone  with it's 240x320 screen...


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Really? I manage just fine on my phone  with it's 240x320 screen...


Glad to hear it. But you might be pleasantly  surprised by the big difference those extra pixels make.

Those pixels may not sound much, but it equates to nearly _a third_ more extra screen space!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm really going to have to get my hands on one of them Treo's can't see what the fuss is about from where I sit.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 19, 2006)

skype available for Treo apparently

http://mytreo.net/archives/2006/04/skype_is_here_for_palm_os_treo.php


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> skype available for Treo apparently


Well, sort of.

It's not a proper Skype application and the implementation is a bit of a bodge, but it's useful for those who need Skype.

One of the main factors that swayed me into getting a Pocket PC was the availability of Skype on the OS,  but I only ended up using it about three times and it wasn't a tremendously good experience.

The text chat bit was good though.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 19, 2006)

btw ed  have you done the Treo 650 internal software upgrade yet?

you are Windows so you can do it now but mac must wait - months now, for no good reason

http://kb.palm.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN/WEBCGI.EXE?New,Kb=EUPalmSupport,ts=PALMEU_uk,Case=obj(9885)


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> btw ed  have you done the Treo 650 internal software upgrade yet?


You mean to 1.20? My Treo came with that version installed


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 19, 2006)

yes I do mean the 1.20 upgrade

hmph

<don't you hate it when software upgrades are advertised as "check back regularly" rather than "will be up by a specific date">


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2006)

There's a tantalising rumour going around that Palm will be offering a major firmware upgrade to the Treo 650 and - finally - introducing wi-fi support: http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2006/04/21/treo-650-getting-major-firmware-update/


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 21, 2006)

aaargh

that is tantalizerama...might explain why expansys website says they are not getting any more of those wifi sleds for the 650


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> There's a tantalising rumour going around that Palm will be offering a major firmware upgrade to the Treo 650 and - finally - introducing wi-fi support: http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2006/04/21/treo-650-getting-major-firmware-update/



Isn't this just one of those SD cards that stick out the top of the phone? AFAIK the Treo 650 doesn't have wifi built in ready to be unlocked...


----------



## DJ Bigga (Apr 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> There's a tantalising rumour going around that Palm will be offering a major firmware upgrade to the Treo 650 and - finally - introducing wi-fi support: http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2006/04/21/treo-650-getting-major-firmware-update/



Does that mean the 700p is gonna have wifi on board? That's a swinger if it is...


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Does that mean the 700p is gonna have wifi on board? That's a swinger if it is...


Don't think so - either way, I reckon it'll be some time before we get the 700p over here. The 650 took an eternity to become available in the UK.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2006)

In case anyone's interested, expansys are offering B grade Treo 650s HALF PRICE!
At £171 each, that's a bargain!

http://www.expansys.com/d_bstock.asp?code=TREO_650_GSM_GPRS


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 25, 2006)

was paying my bill online yesterday and noticed that I am entitled to a handset upgrade (6 months through my orange contract) so I have taken the plunge and gone for the Treo 650 - whats even better is that the Upgrade was free!  Woo.  Yay.

Its meant to arrive this afternoon.

I am half tempted to not even open it and jsut sell it on, i fear once I open it I wont want to give it back...

C


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2006)

You got a free upgrade after only six months!?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 25, 2006)

yeah - I didnt even have to ask for it either, there was one phone (well PDA) that I was going to be charged for, but every other phone was a free upgrade.

I am not complaining.

I also am on the mythical Select 750 tariff with Orange 750 xnetwork minutes for £35.  The dont do anything like that offer now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2006)

ivebeenhigh said:
			
		

> yeah - I didnt even have to ask for it either, there was one phone (well PDA) that I was going to be charged for, but every other phone was a free upgrade.
> 
> I am not complaining.
> 
> I also am on the mythical Select 750 tariff with Orange 750 xnetwork minutes for £35.  The dont do anything like that offer now.



Oh right Orange, hmmm wont get me going back to them anytime soon...


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 25, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh right Orange, hmmm wont get me going back to them anytime soon...



thats the most annoying thing about comapnies their size, whislt one person gets great customer service and upgrades at the right time, others can be treated shoddily.  I have been lucky with them, but when I was with Vodaphone I had no end of problems.

C


----------



## editor (May 4, 2006)

Interesting Treo v imate KJAM comparison here:
http://clieuk.co.uk/fd.html

The Treo 650 emerges the clear winner by a mile - and I have to say my experiences were similar to that of the author's.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2006)

> IT IT NOT ACCEPTABLE FOR A SMART PHONE THAT COSTS THIS MUCH MONEY TO BE SOLD WITH AN OPERATING SYSTEM THAT REQUIRES TECHNICAL KNOWLEDGE AND HOURS OF TIME TO FIX.



Hmmm, mine was free. Only a fool would pay for the XDA! As I said before only had a muck about with the Treo in a shop a couple of times so can't tell how fair his comparison is but from my (limited) experience he's wrong about the keyboard. I found the Treo cramped while the XDA is well spaced and a real joy to use.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 12, 2006)

*T-Mobile’s 'Web but don’t Talk'*

Dear oh dear, I've never been a fan of T-Mobile but their latest move makes me think they're half run by a bunch of fucking idiots:



> T-Mobile’s new 3G data package which allows “unlimited” data access but bans customers from using VoIP and instant messaging shows that operators are perfectly capable of raising the bar for dumb ideas.
> 
> Yesterday, T-Mobile UK announced the launch of its web 'n' walk Professional wireless data tariff, which coincides with the introduction of a quad-band HSDPA data card. Initially, connection speeds will be in the region of 380Kbps, but as the operator brings its HSDPA network online in the summer, the company expects consistent speeds of around 1Mbps with the possibility of 1.8Mbps. However, while T-Mobile is to be commended for the aggressive pricing of this service – just £19 ($35) a month - the Web ‘n’ Walk professional tariff comes with the following draconian restriction:
> 
> ...


Link

A big  at T-Mobile...

This is one reason built in wifi is a must for me; it means not being bound by silly bollox like this from network providers.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> ...but from my (limited) experience he's wrong about the keyboard. I found the Treo cramped while the XDA is well spaced and a real joy to use.


Thing is the XDA isn't really ideal for one handed operation - and that's where the Treo excels.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Dear oh dear, I've never been a fan of T-Mobile but their latest move makes me think they're half run by a bunch of fucking idiots:


It's a stupid limitation, but the deal they've just offered me for my unlimited data package is fucking incredible (I'll say no more until it's in the bag, just in case!).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 12, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Thing is the XDA isn't really ideal for one handed operation - and that's where the Treo excels.



Fair enough, it's never really been an issue for tbh. Re-reading that article another thing they don't take into account is built in wifi. When comparing phones you can't really compare tarrifs (it's far too subjective to territory where as phone function tends to stay the same where ever the phone is released) and in terms of net access the XDA wins imho in this area.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Fair enough, it's never really been an issue for tbh. Re-reading that article another thing they don't take into account is built in wifi. When comparing phones you can't really compare tarrifs (it's far too subjective to territory where as phone function tends to stay the same where ever the phone is released) and in terms of net access the XDA wins imho in this area.


To be honest, I bought the imate JAM because I wanted Wi-Fi/Skype and ended up barely ever using either. Skype was a huge disappointment and there weren't that many places offering Wi Fi when I needed it.

The teensy weensy screen and lack of keys meant that surfing the web wasn't a lot of fun on it either.

But I charged up the JAM earlier today and had another go on it, and can't believe how much simpler and easier to use the Palm OS is.

And here's an annoyance: not only did it lose all the data when the battery ran out, but resyncing didn't reinstall all the third party programs.


----------



## Radar (May 15, 2006)

*Ooh Ooh*

Palm OS treo 700 announced in US today.

Apart from the US 3G EVDO support, not much to recommend it over a 650p


----------



## editor (May 15, 2006)

Radar said:
			
		

> Palm OS treo 700 announced in US today.
> 
> Apart from the US 3G EVDO support, not much to recommend it over a 650p


Indeed- and all the more reason to grab a 650 as prices fall!


----------



## Radar (May 15, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Indeed- and all the more reason to grab a 650 as prices fall!


I know, and especially now.. 

If my T3 heads down the bog or toilet one more time (I'm on my third now) then I might just grab a 650p as a PDA/phone repacement. My Siemens S55 mobile is ancient and tired. and as I'm on PAYT there's no free funky upgrade for me.

Big shame cobalt never made it to a treo


----------



## Radar (May 15, 2006)

double post Doh!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 15, 2006)

Radar said:
			
		

> Palm OS treo 700 announced in US today.
> 
> Apart from the US 3G EVDO support, not much to recommend it over a 650p



Slowly but surely they're getting it together, all I need now is to see the words wifi as part of the specs of a Treo and I'm after one!


----------



## han (May 19, 2006)

Where can you get an unlimited data package with the Treo?


----------



## editor (May 19, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Where can you get an unlimited data package with the Treo?


T-Mobile web'n'walk.

Deals start  at something like £25 with free bundled texts/call minutes - cheaper if you buy the Treo elsewhere (as I did)


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 19, 2006)

Palm have finally released the Mac version of the Treo internal update

but of course we have to do it via an SD card and a card reader so its off to Maplins I go..sigh


----------



## editor (May 19, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> Palm have finally released the Mac version of the Treo internal update
> 
> but of course we have to do it via an SD card and a card reader so its off to Maplins I go..sigh


If you're looking for a card, Viking are doing a 1 gig jobbie for just £16!
http://www.savastore.com/productinf...vastore&product_id=10283806&pid=0&rstrat=7972


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 19, 2006)

wow that is good, thanks!

that's the size which means you can carry movies around for train journeys using TCPMP


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 19, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> If you're looking for a card, Viking are doing a 1 gig jobbie for just £16!
> http://www.savastore.com/productinf...vastore&product_id=10283806&pid=0&rstrat=7972



Fucking hell! Flash memory is cheap as shite these days, it was only a year and a half ago I paid twice that for 256mb!

E2A: that's a pretty decent site by the look of it...


----------



## han (May 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> T-Mobile web'n'walk.
> 
> Deals start  at something like £25 with free bundled texts/call minutes - cheaper if you buy the Treo elsewhere (as I did)



Fantastic ! Do  you find it ok, good reception etc?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Fantastic ! Do  you find it ok, good reception etc?


Reception' pretty good and the phone quality is miles better than my old Windows smartphone.

I used its hi-tech abilities last night: I was in the Albert and realised that I'd left my DJ set order at home. Solution? Whip out the Treo, go online, log onto urban and get the info from a PM I'd sent out. Way cool!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 21, 2006)

I did a similar thing...got to Brussels to find I'd left print-out of speech (in french ffs) in London..but i had it as an email on the treo so was able to email that to the organiser and get him to print it out..merci!

the alternative was to read it from the screen but that felt a bit distracting and cyborgy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2006)

What kind of download speeds are you Treonauts getting?


----------



## editor (May 21, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What kind of download speeds are you Treonauts getting?


Can't put a figure on it, but it seems nippy enough (I usually surf with images turned off  so things motor along).

It's obviously not as fast as Wi-Fi, but it's fine for my needs. 

Orange Treo subscribers can make use of the EDGE service which is up to three times faster than GPRS but much procier than T Mobile's unlimited data deal.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2006)

Oh right, isn't there some software you can get which tracks the amount of data you're using and speed etc (the mini s come with some pre-installed)? From what I can tell my non wifi speeds are roughly 20-30kbs, was wondering if network and phone differences add or subtract from the figures.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh right, isn't there some software you can get which tracks the amount of data you're using and speed etc (the mini s come with some pre-installed)? From what I can tell my non wifi speeds are roughly 20-30kbs, was wondering if network and phone differences add or subtract from the figures.


There is some software you can buy to track Treo download totals - but I'm on unlimited data so aren't bothered!  

I had the GPRS monitor thingy on my Pocket PC but found it unreliable and a bit of a memory hog too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2006)

*O2 readies 'Super 3G' XDA Trion PDA phone*

Looks like my dream is about to come true!









> O2 Germany has posted details of a PDA phone it's calling the XDA Trion but is better known as HTC's 'Hermes' design. Hermes is also set to ship as the i-mate JasJam, if a posting on a US retail website is anything to go by.
> 
> The Trion is based on a 400MHz Samsung-made processor and ships with 64MB of RAM and 128MB of Flah ROM. It runs Windows Mobile 5.0 with the Microsoft's push email extensions. There's the usual 240 x 320, 65,536-colour display, and a two-megapixel camera. A second, front-mounted camera suggests the handset will support 3G networks.
> 
> ...


link


Wifi? Check!
3G? Check!
2megapixel camera? Check!
Faster CPU? Check!

Looks like it'll be soon time to upgrade from my XDA Mini S.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Looks like it'll be soon time to upgrade from my XDA Mini S.


Love the specs, but hate all the slidey out keyboard business - not exactly conducive to one handed texting on the move!

And I really don't like Windows Mobile either, so I'll be waiting for the Treo after next!


----------



## han (May 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Reception' pretty good and the phone quality is miles better than my old Windows smartphone.
> 
> I used its hi-tech abilities last night: I was in the Albert and realised that I'd left my DJ set order at home. Solution? Whip out the Treo, go online, log onto urban and get the info from a PM I'd sent out. Way cool!



Wow. I'm seriously thinking about getting one of these.

So does it rarely crash, and is it easy to synch with your desktop email (without having to use *cough spit* Outlook?


----------



## editor (May 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> So does it rarely crash, and is it easy to synch with your desktop email (without having to use *cough spit* Outlook?


One of the main things that made me dislike the Pocket PC phone was the fact that I had to use fucking Outlook.

The Palm comes with its own desktop application and it can integrate with other mail clients. 

Best of all, you can use the fabulous Agendus Palm/desktop software, which is ruddy superb - by far the best on any platform: http://www.iambic.com/agendus/palmos/
http://www.iambic.com/products/default.asp?windows

I've found the Treo pretty stable although I've had a few problems mainly because I've ben faffing about with zillions of programs and fiddling about and dabbling - bit it's still waaaaay more stable than my Windows Pocket PC.


----------



## han (May 26, 2006)

That looks pretty good.

What email software do you use on your PC by the way?


----------



## han (May 26, 2006)

(I'm on Thunderbird...I wonder if the treo would sync with that with the Agendus thingy! <runs off to check>)


----------



## editor (May 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> What email software do you use on your PC by the way?


I'm moving from Eudora to Firefox but to be honest I get so much mail I don't sync my email on the Treo.

Instead, when I'm away, I download new mail direct to my Treo (from three accounts) and type on answers on the Treo if need be.

The mail is all kept on my server so that I can download it to my desktop wen I get home.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2006)

And the Palm-powered Treo (this time the new 700p, not yet available in the UK yet) gets more plaudits!



> The Treo 700p's competition is stiff. High-end Microsoft-powered handhelds such as the Sprint PPC-6700 combine Wi-Fi and EV-DO for the ultimate in networking, while new-generation BlackBerrys such as the 8700g are starting to offer media players and Microsoft Office document readers as options.
> 
> At $399 with a two-year contract, the Treo 700p is cheaper than top-end Pocket PCs, but it costs more than BlackBerrys. And the old Treo 650 still isn't that shabby. Upgrading will be a tough sell to Treo 650 owners, who already have most of the 700p's functionality, but the 700p is a good value if you don't have a PDA/phone yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2006)

Christ I could never bring myself to pay £200 for a phone...


----------



## editor (May 29, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Christ I could never bring myself to pay £200 for a phone...


Why not? I paid £180 for mine and the monthly discount I got fromT Mobile means it'll soon be paid off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2006)

Because I don't want too (who wants to pay more money than they have too!?). I didn't pay a penny for my XDA Mini S even though it was listed upwards of £400 online...


----------



## editor (May 29, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> . I didn't pay a penny for my XDA Mini S even though it was listed upwards of £400 online...


Well you did. You're paying it for every month.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Well you did. You're paying it for every month.



Exactly and that's why I don't see the point in paying twice (btw don't you pay for line rental too?).


----------



## editor (May 29, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Exactly and that's why I don't see the point in paying twice (btw don't you pay for line rental too?).


Err, I pay far less line rental every month because I didn't take a phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 29, 2006)

Ic, thought for a second you had some amazing deal!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2006)

*Who’s Going To Kill Blackberry?*

Interesting question this:








> Not a day goes by, when some device maker comes out of the woodwork, claiming to be the Blackberry killer. The e-mail device which has turned many into addicts is under assault this summer from a plethora of devices - Motorola Q, Nokia E61, Cingular 8125, Palm’s New Treos - in various price categories, and form factors. Having used the Crackberry, I know it is still the gold standard. No one comes close enough for email, though its phone features are well, less than desirable. What do you guys think?


full poll here


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2006)

*Ogo is the Blackberry-killer*

Erm, not sure about this going by the image it doesn't look all that. Although if the specs are right I guess someone will buy...








> AS PREDICTED, a new initiative to take on the RIM Blackberry and provide mobile email to the masses has been launched by IXI Mobile with its data-only Ogo cellular handheld.
> 
> The Ogo was launched initially in the USA by AT&T Wireless - which is now Cingular Wireless. It's also on offer in Switzerland and Turkey. In Germany a partnership between Vodafone and 1&1, offers the Ogo with a flat rate data charge of €9.99 per month.
> 
> The difference is that from now onwards the Ogo will be bundled with Synchronica's software client which provides – among other things – 'push' email. The software uses SyncML to communicate with the Beast's Exchange server or Sun's Java Enterprise system.


Link


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> full poll here


Treo's winning by a mile!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Treo's winning by a mile!



Yup, although it would be interesting to see the sales figures/market share of all those phones and compare.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 1, 2006)

If anyone comes up with a real alternative to the Blackberry, I'd bite their hand off to get one.

Don't get me wrong, I love mine, but it looks like shit and I'd like more features.  Especially as I use it as my phone, too. The most irritating thing about it is I have to take my specs off to make calls - it's so big you can't hold it against your ear wihout knocking your specs off!

But until someone comes up with something thats as cheap, that picks up my emails as fast without any faffing about and works worldwide without costing me a fortune or being dependant on wifi - I'm sticking with it.  Next time I see Editor, I'm gonna have to have a look at the Treo.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2006)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> But until someone comes up with something thats as cheap, that picks up my emails as fast without any faffing about and works worldwide without costing me a fortune or being dependant on wifi - I'm sticking with it.  Next time I see Editor, I'm gonna have to have a look at the Treo.


I'm not up on the platform, but I think you can do all that Blackberry email-type stuff with a Treo.

http://www.palm.com/us/enterprise/products/blackberry_connect.html

http://blog.treonauts.com/2005/02/blackberry_conn.html


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm not up on the platform, but I think you can do all that Blackberry email-type stuff with a Treo.
> 
> http://www.palm.com/us/enterprise/products/blackberry_connect.html
> 
> http://blackberry.net/products/connect/treo650.shtml



How quick is it with email - do you get them all instantly or does it poll the device every half hour or so?  Just seen link,I see......seems good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2006)

Interesting piece on the difference between the Treo 650 and 700:



> Readers are probably tired of all my raving of my Treo 650 device over the last year or so (that may change soon as you will read about next week) and in the last two months I have been using the i-mate SP5m as my main device. I switched due to the better phone quality I was getting on the Windows Mobile Smartphone device.
> 
> Joel then sent me the Sprint version of the Palm Treo 700p to test out last Friday and after playing with it over the weekend it actually prompted me to get out my Treo 650 and start using it again. The Treo 700p offers a few improvements over the Treo 650, including EVDO radio, 1.3 megapixel camera, 60MB usable memory, Bluetooth 1.2, and smoother lines on the device itself. Not much has changed in the operating system as the 700p still uses Garnet, with a higher point upgrade over the 650. The call and end keys switched positions, the menu button is now located down where the right shift was on the 650 and there is now only one shift key on the 700p. The directional pad is slightly squarer on the 700p. The connectors, stylus, battery, etc. are the same and interchangeable. There is still no reset hole in the battery cover so you have to take the cover off to reset it.
> 
> I found EVDO gave me at least double the performance over EDGE and loading Geek.com and CNN.com took a good 30 seconds longer on my Treo 650. I recorded speeds using the mspeed test at about 250 kbit/sec on the Treo 700p in the same area where I was seeing 80 kbit/sec on the Treo 650.


link


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2006)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> How quick is it with email - do you get them all instantly or does it poll the device every half hour or so?  Just seen link,I see......seems good.


You can also set up the Treo's default email app to check for email every 15/30/45 /whatever mins, straight out of the box.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2006)

Another good review of the 700p here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2006)

*Barrage of HTCs rumored in the pipeline*

Very nice:









> HTC, making sure that the enjoyment of our fresh Star Trek is kept to an absolute minimum, looks to be preparing a spectrum of lustworthy new devices. This information is entirely unconfirmed, and we don't know much about what we're about to tell you -- some of these code names are as new to us as they are to you -- but we can tell you it comes from a reliable source.


link


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Very nice:
> link


But no keyboard...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah I know but it looks so sci fi and cool!


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2006)

Interesting Treo 700p vs Motorola Q comparison here.
The Treo wins, natch!
http://ptech.wsj.com/archive/solution-20060607.html



> You might like the $199 Motorola Q because of its price tag or striking design. If you don't use email too much, or if you've never used another smartphone, you might not miss the more user-friendly features that the Treo 700p has to offer. We wish that the sleekness of the Motorola Q could be combined with the intuitive features of the Treo 700p. For now, we'll stick with what works best -- the newest Treo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2006)

Looks like I should have got myself a Treo after all; my xda mini s died on my this evening and isn't working.   Gonna have to ring O2 in the morning and see if the fuckers will replace it (it's only six months old so is under warranty)...this sucks.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Is it just not switching on? Have you tried running it off the mains?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep and yep. The left light (which normally beeps green) is still flashing but holding down the power button to boot up yields nothing...


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep and yep. The left light (which normally beeps green) is still flashing but holding down the power button to boot up yields nothing...


Have you tried soft/hard resets?

Try taking out the battery completely, leaving it out for a few seconds and then putting it back in and turning on.

But I reckon a hard reset might do the trick (you're backed up, yes?)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2006)

Odd. It's come on. It had shut down due to battery running out, thinking about it I reckon the power button maybe faulty...and yep well and truly backed up (sync it weekly with my PC)! Think I might start looking for a new phone, the last thing I need is the fecking thing dying on me when I need it most...


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Think I might start looking for a new phone, the last thing I need is the fecking thing dying on me when I need it most...


I can only speak from my own experience here, but I find the Palm a much better system for backing up.

Maybe I didn't get to grips with Windows Mobile properly (its OS is way, way more dark and complex than Palm's), but it's dead easy to find all the calendar/contacts/memos etc files on a Palm and they're a piece of piss to back up/copy elsewhere.

When my battery died on the imate the fecking thing lost everything.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2006)

Never had any problems backing up, syncing or retrieving data from PC tbh, but don't like the idea that my phone might die on me like that. Not a fun few hours and I'm seriously going to start looking about for a new one...


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Maybe I was just unlucky, but when my Pocket PC ran flat out of battery, resyncing didn't put back all the apps and prefs, just the personal data.

Which was a bit rubbish.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2006)

That's very crap. What version was it ms mobile 2003 or 2005?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That's very crap. What version was it ms mobile 2003 or 2005?


2003. Had to reinstall everything. I hated the way that Windows programs (both 2003 and 3005) were about five times the size of their Palm counterparts and everything just seemed a load more fiddly.

I tried the main two PIM programs on the PocketPC - Pocket Informant and Fusion - and they were horrendously complicated and fiddly. I've found nothing that comes even remotely close to the grace, speed and interface of Agendus on the Palm.

But that's only an issue if you use the thing a lot as a PIM/contact manager (I do).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2006)

I see. Well, I guess the long (read faffing about, um'ing and ah'ing) quest begins again for a new phone...


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I see. Well, I guess the long (read faffing about, um'ing and ah'ing) quest begins again for a new phone...


Palm Treo 650/700p. T-Mobile unlimited data deal (and bolt on Enfora Wi-Fi sled, if you must). 

Sorted


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2006)

The 700p looks nice although it's not out on O2; my contract doesn't end until December 23rd so no changes there. Also alot of people I know use O2 now (and those who used to be on T Mobile advise against them) so joining T Mobile is unlikely to say the least...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2006)

That said if they ever released the Sony Ericsson P990 I'd be very tempted!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2006)

*Palm Treo 650 Smartphone Launches on O2 Network*

My phone goes a bit dodgy and my network offers the Treo 650? Hmmm one could almost believe the Ed has friends in high places! 



> Palm, Inc. and British mobile operator O2 have announced the addition of the Palm Treo 650 smartphone to the O2 business portfolio.
> 
> The agreement with O2 strengthens Palm's position in the UK market with the goal of continuing to expand Treo smartphone presence in Europe.


link


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2006)

By the way there is a rather clunky Wi-Fi solution for the Treo - a bolt on 'sled' thing.





Cons (and it's a big one) who wants to lug a chunky add on thingy about just to get Wi Fi?
Pros: You get wi-fi! And when all other wi fi phones have run out of juice, this mother keeps on rolling with its extra battery!

I've going to be reviewing the Enfora Wi Fi sled soon, so I'll find out of it's any good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah I saw something like one of them a little while back...look forward to reading your review.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, I gave the Treo its first 'field trial' with the new Web'n'Walk account and I was impressed.

Despite being in the wilds of mid Wales, I was able to download images for approval from a client, edit an emailed Word doc, surf the web, check out the boards, send and receive a ton of email, update weather forecasts, update my blog, send text messages, take pics and, of course make and receive calls - and the Treo performed faultlessly throughout.

If it had been my Pocket PC machine, I would have been well acquainted with the reset button by this time, but the Treo did the business, and the battery life was particularly impressive too.

I takes a while to get used to this unlimited data thing, but it's waaay liberating being able to do whatever you like online without worrying abut data charges - and I'm paying beans for my tariff!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2006)

Finally, a balanced opinion about Palm and MS mobile! Link


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Finally, a balanced opinion about Palm and MS mobile! Link





> Oh and most Windows Mobile devices just need you to hold down the call button to turn speaker on and off, again no menus required.


Except it's nowhere near as obvious or friendly as a great big button saying "speaker phone" and in the case of my i-mate, holding the button down didn't always work (and the fact that the guy couldn't work out how to do it speaks volumes of the failings of the  OS).

Either I didn't hold it down long enough or I held it down too long, so it cut back to the earphone. You can't really go wrong with Palm's easier and quicker solution.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2006)

The XDA Mini S doesn't have that it seems but a slide bar for one handed volume changing.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2006)

There was a funny exchange yesterday when I chatted with some hiredin rep for o2 at the festie.

He was tasked with telling people how great their phones were and started off asking me what phone I used. 

I showed him my Treo. He told me what the o2 phones could do and I showed him what my Treo could do. 

Ten minutes later he was ready to put in an order for a Treo!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> There was a funny exchange yesterday when I chatted with some hiredin rep for o2 at the festie.
> 
> He was tasked with telling people how great their phones were and started off asking me what phone I used.
> 
> ...



Hahaha! Brilliant, although if he knew his job he could have said yeah the Treo 650 is coming to O2 very soon…


----------



## jæd (Jun 22, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hahaha! Brilliant, although if he knew his job he could have said yeah the Treo 650 is coming to O2 very soon…



Any idea of when the Treo 700p would debut in the UK...? And to those who have a 650, how stable is it...? And would it worth getting it in the 700p does come out in the UK...?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Any idea of when the Treo 700p would debut in the UK...? And to those who have a 650, how stable is it...? And would it worth getting it in the 700p does come out in the UK...?



No idea but from memory I'm sure I read we'll be lucky if we see it before the end of the year...as for the 650 I'll hand you over to the Editor for an experienced opinion.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Any idea of when the Treo 700p would debut in the UK...? And to those who have a 650, how stable is it...? And would it worth getting it in the 700p does come out in the UK...?


Apart from the extra memory, updated Bluetooth and EvDo for most people there's not a great deal of difference between the 650/700p (if you get a third party launcher you can shunt all your programs on to the memory card).


----------



## Radar (Jun 22, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Any idea of when the Treo 700p would debut in the UK...? And to those who have a 650, how stable is it...? And would it worth getting it in the 700p does come out in the UK...?


700p is currently CDMA2000/EVDO only, which aint much cop over here 

Rumours of a GSM 700p for this August  It's quite widespread on the net, but all reports seems to be coming from the same source.


----------



## jæd (Jun 22, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Apart from the extra memory, updated Bluetooth and EvDo for most people there's not a great deal of difference between the 650/700p (if you get a third party launcher you can shunt all your programs on to the memory card).



Can you use normal memory cards...? Whats the maximum memory card you can use...? You've got a point about the extra features -- there doesn't much extra on the 700...


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Can you use normal memory cards...? Whats the maximum memory card you can use...?


I've got a 2 GB SD card in there which works fine, so it's excellent as a MP3 player (If you get the MagicButton software you can control playback through your headphones too.)

I *think* you can get some 4GB cards to work with the Palm with some fiddling about, but 2GB is plenty for my needs.


----------



## jæd (Jun 24, 2006)

I think you may have convinced me. That I was playing with a friends Blackberry last night. I don't like the fonts much -- looks like a Spectrum 48k...!

That and you can't apparently using a Blackberry as a modem with a Mac. or sync it very well either...


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> That and you can't apparently using a Blackberry as a modem with a Mac. or sync it very well either...


It works with Macs out of the box, but you can supercharge your Mac/Palm syncing with this third party prog: http://www.markspace.com/missingsync_palmos.php

If you're getting the Treo 650 (and I definitely recommend it!) then you really need the unlimited T-Mobile data deal to get the best from the thing.

Oh, and Chatter email too if you've got multiple email accounts.


----------



## jæd (Jun 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> If you're getting the Treo 650 (and I definitely recommend it!) then you really need the unlimited T-Mobile data deal to get the best from the thing.



I can't see the Treo listed as an option on T-Mobiles site... Would that mean I'd have to get my own...?  Compared to Orange they do appear to have the better deal, though.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> I can't see the Treo listed as an option on T-Mobiles site... Would that mean I'd have to get my own...?  Compared to Orange they do appear to have the better deal, though.


Yep: you'll have to get your own Treo, but you should then be able to negotiate at a tenner off your monthly bill as a result (so you'll get your money back in the long run).

I'm getting unlimited data, 500 free texts and 150 cross-network anytime minutes for just £22.50/month!

Both me and Eme got our Treo 650s from LuzernTech who sell new and refurbished Treos via ebay or their shop -  http://www.luzerntech.com/

There's a refurb GSM Treo at £122 with 2 hrs to go on ebay here: http://tinyurl.com/s23gw
Might be worth a punt!


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2006)

Palm UK have got a sale on at the moment with Treo 650's knocking out for £230 (with rebate)

http://euro.palm.com/uk/en/privatesales/index.html?sssdmh=edc1.152691


----------



## jæd (Jun 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Palm UK have got a sale on at the moment with Treo 650's knocking out for £230 (with rebate)
> 
> http://euro.palm.com/uk/en/privatesales/index.html?sssdmh=edc1.152691



Cool... Thanks for spotting this... I was going to wait until this months pay cheque. But now I think I might splash out a few days earlier...!


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Cool... Thanks for spotting this... I was going to wait until this months pay cheque. But now I think I might splash out a few days earlier...!


One thing: make sure that the rebate they're offering won't impact on the discount you can get from T-mobile (if you're going with them).


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2006)

This bloke does a comparison between the Treo 650, Treo 700w, 700p and PPC-6700 and shunts the 6700 at the bottom of the pile, with the 700p (Palm version) coming out top.

Mind you, he has specific heavy email needs that certainly aren't applicable to me.

http://www.technologyevangelist.com/2006/06/treo_700p_compare_to.html


----------



## jæd (Jun 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> One thing: make sure that the rebate they're offering won't impact on the discount you can get from T-mobile (if you're going with them).



Isn't the discount from T-mobile because its a SIM only deal...? How would the discount from Palm affect that...?  Are there only certain handsets they will take...?


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Isn't the discount from T-mobile because its a SIM only deal...?


Sorry, I hadn't read the terms of the deal, but I wondered if you'd still be eligible for a monthly tariff discount from T-Mobile for not taking a phone if you'd already got the £70 SIM-only rebate.

If you get my drift....


----------



## jæd (Jun 26, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> My phone goes a bit dodgy and my network offers the Treo 650? Hmmm one could almost believe the Ed has friends in high places!
> 
> link



Um... Nope -- just spoke to O2 to get my PAC code... There's no Treo 650 available with them. You can get a Blackberry but you'll need a business package... T-Mobile is the best for Blackberry though I should have a (cut-price)  shiny Treo winging my way asap...


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Um... Nope -- just spoke to O2 to get my PAC code... There's no Treo 650 available with them. You can get a Blackberry but you'll need a business package... T-Mobile is the best for Blackberry though I should have a (cut-price)  shiny Treo winging my way asap...


o2 have said that they'll be stocking the Treo but it clearly hasn't materialised yet. Or they were fibbing  

So you've ordered the Treo, yes?

I'll have to compile a list of 'must have' apps for you soon!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Um... Nope -- just spoke to O2 to get my PAC code... There's no Treo 650 available with them. You can get a Blackberry but you'll need a business package... T-Mobile is the best for Blackberry though I should have a (cut-price)  shiny Treo winging my way asap...



No idea what they're playing at but it is coming...


----------



## jæd (Jun 26, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> So you've ordered the Treo, yes?
> 
> I'll have to compile a list of 'must have' apps for you soon!



Yes., please, that would be handy...! I've already put Pssh on this list... SSH access from a phone sounds


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2006)

Treonauts wet themselves with anticipation over the Treo roadmap.







At last, they're getting rid of that fucking ariel!!!


----------



## jæd (Jun 28, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> o2 have said that they'll be stocking the Treo but it clearly hasn't materialised yet. Or they were fibbing
> 
> So you've ordered the Treo, yes?
> 
> I'll have to compile a list of 'must have' apps for you soon!



Its supposed to be arriving today, so that would be handy... Also... What kind of memory card does it take...? Sdram...? I have a 32Mb that I think will be compatible, but I'd like to get something bigger. What do you reccommend...?


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Its supposed to be arriving today, so that would be handy... Also... What kind of memory card does it take...? Sdram...? I have a 32Mb that I think will be compatible, but I'd like to get something bigger. What do you reccommend...?


Fuck that piddly 32 meg. Slap a 2 gig card in there!
I'm using a 2 gig Crucial card which cost £60.

Some essential progs to get you started: 

Launcher X - this lets you organise your apps and move them to the memory card: http://www.launcherx.com/ An absolute must!

Agendus Pro: the best PIM on any platform anywhere and worth every penny!
http://www.iambic.com/agenduspro/palmos/

Chatter email: I found the built in versamail client to be well flaky - this one;s one of the best to be found. http://www.chatteremail.com/

Card Export: use your SD card as a USB drive, drag music files across etc
http://www.softick.com/cardexport/

Resco back-up: back up your Palm on to your SD card with incremental backs ups, scheduled back ups etc http://www.resco.net/palm/backup/default.asp

Splash ID: fantastic program for storing passwords securely, with a conduit to a desktop application http://www.splashdata.com/splashid/index.htm

Butler: useful collection of utilities from a local Streatham boy
http://www.hobbyistsoftware.com/Butler-more.php

upIRC: IRC client for Palm http://www.smittyware.com/palm/upirc/
ezFTP: FTP client (a little hard to track down)

Mo:Blog: handy blogging app with icons designed by yours truly!
http://www.moblogworld.net/twiki/bin/view/Moblog/WebHome


----------



## jæd (Jun 28, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Fuck that piddly 32 meg. Slap a 2 gig card in there!
> I'm using a 2 gig Crucial card which cost £60.
> 
> Some essential progs to get you started...



Ta...! I had to go via Dabs as Crucial had sold out... Well... Its now sitting by my desk. After a quick play I'm quite impressed... Nice shiny...! Though it would be nice if the arial stubby thing could be removed...


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2006)

Interesting comparison between the Palm 700p and Moto Q here: 
http://www.infosyncworld.com/news/n/6842.html

The conclusion: the Q is lovely and small, but the OS is waaaay slow and, "if you're looking for the best overall smartphone – one with full mobile office capabilities, speedy performance, best ease-of-use and wireless DUN functionality – the bulkier but better-equipped 700p gets our ultimate nod of approval. "


----------



## Radar (Jul 2, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Ta...! I had to go via Dabs as Crucial had sold out... Well... Its now sitting by my desk.


Just as well Jaed, there might not be many around for a while. The current handset has lead and other nasties inside, which contravenes incoming RoHS (Restriction of Hazardous Substances) legislation


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 3, 2006)

i've got the palm treo 650. It's a work phone and my second one in a month (don't ask)...
FOr security it uses Credant mobile guardian. this keeps the data on the phone secure and requires a pin number to access the phone. The only way to get past this is either know the pin number or hard reset the phone. This keeps the data secure.
Using mail plus for email with one bridge synch software for mobile connectivity to the office. Dataviz docs to go for those all so important office documents that you have to edit on the move. 

And what do i want to do.....I want to get a Yann Tierson song from Amelie as my ring tone.

And can I do it?


Can I bollocks.


However, now Ed has posted those links I'm sure i can get something working.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2006)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> And what do i want to do.....I want to get a Yann Tierson song from Amelie as my ring tone.


All your questions answered here:
http://mytreo.net/treofaq/RingtonesHelp

Btw, I'm using an app called Butler which lets me send a coded SMS message to my phone which instructs it to delete all data on the phone (and card) if it gets nicked. Neat, eh?


----------



## jæd (Jul 3, 2006)

Radar said:
			
		

> Just as well Jaed, there might not be many around for a while. The current handset has lead and other nasties inside, which contravenes incoming RoHS (Restriction of Hazardous Substances) legislation



 Good thing I got mine now...! I'd definitly reccommend one of these things now...! Its more or a less a laptop replacement...! And with unlimited data, who needs wifi...!


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Good thing I got mine now...! I'd definitly reccommend one of these things now...! Its more or a less a laptop replacement...! And with unlimited data, who needs wifi...!


Glad it's worked out!

I've got a review copy of the Enfora Wi-Fi sled for the Treo, so I'll be trying it out soon.

One thing: if you're using Versamail, make sure you get the Preferences Doctor program from these guys or a decent back up program.

There's a memory related bug that can sometimes wipe out your prefs (email acc info/serial numbers) - it happened when I playing MP3 tunes and the email client was sending an email in the background. The problem doesn't seem to occur with Chatter Email, but it's worth having a back up anyway.

If you do a lot of typing, it might be worth investing in a IR/Bluetooth keyboard too: http://digital-lifestyles.info/display_page.asp?section=platforms&id=3176


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Good thing I got mine now...! I'd definitly reccommend one of these things now...! Its more or a less a laptop replacement...! And with unlimited data, who needs wifi...!



Haha! Brilliant, "glad I got the health risk edition before they stopped shipping them!"


----------



## Radar (Jul 3, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I've got a review copy of the Enfora Wi-Fi sled for the Treo, so I'll be trying it out soon.


Hmm, my cous has one of those but hasn't used it in anger yet, I was playing around with it last week. Bastard let me struggle for a while down the pub, then told me he hadn't even installed its drivers   

Nice and compact though, when he first described it on the phone I imagined it to be a lot chunkier, especially with the additional battery inside it.

I'm due to install it for him at home, along with an old AP of mine, in a fortnight or so. Any chance of your review being ready by then, Ed ?? 
I could do with all the help I can get


----------



## jæd (Jul 3, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Haha! Brilliant, "glad I got the health risk edition before they stopped shipping them!"



I will try to refrain myself from eating it. 

Editor... Thanks for that tip... Will look into it later... The included Mac software is nice, but after playing with it I've gone over to the Missing Sync as its more Mac like...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> I will try to refrain myself from eating it.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Editor... Thanks for that tip... Will look into it later... The included Mac software is nice, but after playing with it I've gone over to the Missing Sync as its more Mac like...


It's a shame you can only run the Palm OS version of Agendus and not the Desktop version too. It rocks!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jul 10, 2006)

for all you early adopter treo 650 people..

I have finally gotten round to updating my firmware to 1.20

(check by pressing Phone..then menus..Phone Info..software)

as a machugger I had to do it via an SD card...not only that but due to a memory error message (not uncommon says the notes) I had to do a hard-reset-yes-please-delete-all-my-data - then install update - then restore data from mac

it is all possible though so if you have been putting it off...get it done now eh

and now I have a shiny new OS..wonder what differences I should be noticing


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2006)

Testing the Enfora Wi-Fi sled for the Treo. And it works!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 10, 2006)

You guys would have loved to been on the tube today. Turned the corner to go up the escalators and what did I see? Every single ad on the wall was the same: Treo! Heh, laughed at that one...


----------



## jæd (Jul 10, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Testing the Enfora Wi-Fi sled for the Treo. And it works!



Ok... Whats like...? Post up your review from it...!


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Ok... Whats like...? Post up your review from it...!


I haven't reviewed it yet, but in a nutshell:

Cons:
adds bulk to the Treo
not cheap
not the slickest software

Pros:
reasonably small considering
adds wi-fi you your Treo
has its own internal battery so will outlast phones with integrated Wi-Fi

If you're on the T Mobile unlimited data deal, the case for buying this isn't overwhelming unless you desperately need the extra speed or need access to Wi-Fi.

I'd certainly use it if I was on a train with Wi-Fi and it might come in handy the next time I'm in NYC.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2006)

This bloke at the Washington Post has had his Treo 650 a year and he's *still* frothing about it!

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/07/10/AR2006071000455.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 11, 2006)

*Sony Ericsson P990i listed as Aug 06 available!*

Just noticed on the O2 site that the p990 is listed as coming soon in August. Very cool, been tempted by this phone for a little while now! 

O2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 11, 2006)

'Hands on' vid here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2006)

*Vodafone gets first shout at Palm Euro 3G Treo*



> Palm's first Euro-centric Treo smart phone will run Microsoft's Windows Mobile 5.0 and ship exclusively - initially, at least - on the Vodafone network, the PDA pioneer announced today. The device will ship in the UK, Germany, Spain, Italy and the Netherlands by the end of the year.
> 
> How much the new model will resemble the currently US-only Treo 700w remains to be seen. Our bet is on a slightly different design that lacks an external antenna. In the past, Palm executives have admitted the presence of the Treo's antenna stub has hindered sales in Europe, where consumers and business buyers consider such things old-fashioned.
> 
> Palm said the three partner companies will promote push email, so the device will certainly incorporate Microsoft's Messaging and Security Feature Pack, which lets Exchange Server 2003 Service Pack 2 installations push email and Outlook data to compatible handsets. It also allows administrators to remotely wipe devices suspected of having fallen into the wrong hands.


Link

No ariel? Palm finally getting their act together! What's the betting this will be one of the much remoured new Treos (possibly with built in wifi)? Good timing, my contract is up around.

More blurry Treo "Hollywood" shots


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2006)

1. It's windows, so expect further derision from the palm camp 

2. It's 3G, if I read the Register right

3. I'd like a PalmOS version


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 1. It's windows, so expect further derision from the palm camp
> 
> 2. It's 3G, if I read the Register right
> 
> 3. I'd like a PalmOS version



4. I'd like wifi

5. a two megapixel camera would be nice

6. I'd like it for free please!


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 3. I'd like a PalmOS version


Wise choice!

The new Palm OS version of the Treo is not expected to hit Europeland till the winter, and it's rumoured to be an antennae free affair. I wouldn't hold yer breath on Wi-Fi though.

After a grim year struggling with the horror that was Windows mobile, I'd definitely recommend waiting for the windows version (or picking up a 650 for now).


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2006)

Yep. You've finally convinced me. That and I recently got my winCE machine back and realised what a kludge MS makes of things. Palms were PDAs first. WindowsCE started out trying to copy win95 and is still structured like a computer, not a phone. So, get rid on that ariel and add in wifi or 3g and I think I'll be a happy man this xmas


----------



## jæd (Jul 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> After a grim year struggling with the horror that was Windows mobile, I'd definitely recommend waiting for the windows version (or picking up a 650 for now).



Yes... I was talking to a friend who has a Windows Mobile device (the MDA Pro - the sliding keyboard one) and Windows Mobile seems to be more of a PDA with a Phone bolted on the side... It looked like simple things like hanging up the phone were a bit of of a chore... With the Treo there's big damn button on screen to press marked "Hang up".

Oh, and compared to my Treo the screen was quite dim... Everyone who has seen my phone says the screen is the best they've seen on a PDA. And they like the way the keyboard is suprisingly easy to use.

For me its been a bit strange using a much larger phone compared to a Nokia 6230... But having a qwerty keyboard is much easier than a keypad... And being able to use the extra screen space (for sms chats) is nice...


----------



## jæd (Jul 13, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> So, get rid on that ariel and add in wifi or 3g and I think I'll be a happy man this xmas



Well... The arial is handy when you want to push it in a pocket... If you press the top the phone the SD memory card tends to come out...  Also handy for fishing it out a pocket...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 13, 2006)

I have stabbed myself in the groin with phone aerials before, so excuse me if I don't want one


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Y
> For me its been a bit strange using a much larger phone compared to a Nokia 6230... But having a qwerty keyboard is much easier than a keypad... And being able to use the extra screen space (for sms chats) is nice...


Have you tried upIRC? That's handy for a bit of chat. And with the freeware TCPMP you can watch DVDs on your Treo too!

I'm playing around with Note Studio too - looks great for keeping track of stuff.

Although the Palm works fine, I'm still getting some annoying synch problems which I'm going to blame Windows for (!).

After I had to convert my data to fucking Outlook for the PocketPC - and then export it back for the Palm -  it's given me no end of grief  since.


----------



## jæd (Jul 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Have you tried upIRC? That's handy for a bit of chat. And with the freeware TCPMP you can watch DVDs on your Treo too!
> 
> I'm playing around with Note Studio too - looks great for keeping track of stuff.
> 
> ...



None of my friends use IRC so it'd be a bit pointless... Though whats a good IM client...? Ideally one that can do MSN, AOL, Jabber & Yahoo, etc...

I've found LEDOff... Blinking LEDs  ...! 

So far synching has seemed fine... I'm using Missing Sync to sync to Entourage (Outlook for Mac) and it works very nicely, syncing contacts and calendar (which can then be sync'd with iCal)... Missing Sync also very nicely syncs photos with iPhoto and (haven't tried this yet) tunes with iTunes... 

Tried using Bluetooth to synch with -- it works but its very slow compared to USB... I haven't got Bluetooth dial-up networking working yet... I can connect to the phone but I'm not sure which modem script to use on the Mac end...


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> None of my friends use IRC so it'd be a bit pointless... Though whats a good IM client...? Ideally one that can do MSN, AOL, Jabber & Yahoo, etc...


There's quite a few IM apps available - http://www.palmsource.com/interests/mobile_messaging/ - although this is one of the best:







http://tinyurl.com/g6oxb


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Although the Palm works fine, I'm still getting some annoying synch problems which I'm going to blame Windows for (!).
> 
> After I had to convert my data to fucking Outlook for the PocketPC - and then export it back for the Palm -  it's given me no end of grief  since.



That's something I'm very wary of regarding the possibility of switching. I've got contacts I really don't want to lose or have any hassle syncing etc...


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That's something I'm very wary of regarding the possibility of switching. I've got contacts I really don't want to lose or have any hassle syncing etc...


I think I've just been unlucky, and there are some fixes I can undertake when I get time. There's a very very strong Palm community for getting help.

Mind you, I guess the fact that I've got a ton of entries dating back 7 years on my Treo probably doesn't help.

Meanwhile: Palm Treo is "Still The Champ" according to LAPTOP Magazine and is still the best smartphone for Mac users

Go Treo!!


----------



## lunatrick (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm going travelling in a few months - on the way to living in oz for a while.....so I've been thinking of some kind of portable wifi device - could go for laptop but don't really want the expense or to lug in around se asia to get nicked....

I've already got a cheapy payg phone that I'll use before I get something proper in australia.

I've found what looks like a great deal (£139!!) for a palm handheld that has wifi....has anybody used these or got any opinions good or bad :-

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/99516/rb/20438035894

I'm hoping to be able to hook up to wifi wherever - rather than getting one with a phone built in....I would just use it for email and browsing info about destinations etc....


----------



## jæd (Jul 16, 2006)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> I'm going travelling in a few months - on the way to living in oz for a while.....so I've been thinking of some kind of portable wifi device - could go for laptop but don't really want the expense or to lug in around se asia to get nicked....
> 
> I've already got a cheapy payg phone that I'll use before I get something proper in australia.
> 
> ...



Depends what you want to... If you want to do any serious web browsing from a phone you're going to have sort out gprs in whichever se asian country you're in... And don't expect it to work in Japan. A Palm is fine for notetaking, and will be easier to transport than a (real) notepad.

If you want net-access why not buy a cheap laptop in asia when you get there...? Or maybe just use Internet cafes (which seem plentiful there...). Personally I would go with a small form laptop (like the smallest MacBook 13'', though you could try and get a secondhand 12''). If you want to use a laptop on a plane anything larger will be crushed the first time the guy in front reclines his seat..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2006)

*Palm Treo 750v heads for Vodafone UK*



> You may have spotted news the other day that Microsoft and Palm were working on something for Vodafone which would "target the adoption of wireless push email in Europe". Well it's now official - the Windows-powered Vodafone Palm 750v (aka Lennon) device will be coming to Vodafone UK. There's even a special page at vodafone.co.uk where you can pre-register your interest which states...
> 
> "Palm® Treo™ smartphone will be an industry first using Vodafone’s high-speed network and delivering Palm’s ease of use on top of the Microsoft Window’s Mobile ® operating system – all backed up by Vodafone’s dedicated service for business. Wireless push email. The package includes the option of real-time, wireless push email using Microsoft’s Messaging and Security Feature Pack available on Windows Mobile 5.0, with Direct Push Technology and enhanced security features."
> 
> Keni at Conchango has more info here. It's pretty much going to be the European version of the Palm 700w that's been in the USA minus that lumpy aerial thing, although we'll know more as time goes by.


link







No wifi likely but at least they've rid of that bloody ariel!


----------



## jæd (Jul 20, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep... But after hanging around with a friend and seeing how many times his PocketPc phone either crashes, or annoys him, I'll wait for the Palm version...!


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> link
> 
> No wifi likely but at least they've rid of that bloody ariel!


Given the choice, I'd rather stick with my chunky antennae a bit longer than suffer the hideousness of the Windows Mobile OS.

Incidentally, did you know that the Palm Treo 650 is by far and away the biggest selling smartphone in the US?

It's miles ahead of the opposition!

Re: Wi-Fi. I've had the Treo wi-fi sled in the house for a couple of weeks now and Iive used it a grand total of _twice _so far and never felt the need to take it out anywhere- and I'm always accessing the when I'm out and about.

(not that I wouldn't like the Treo to have Wi-Fi, but it's not the big deal I thought it might be),


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm sure you'll see non arieled palm os Treos by the end of the year.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I'm sure you'll see non arieled palm os Treos by the end of the year.


At which point I will sell any children I happen to have at the time in order to get one


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2006)

*Wi-Fi Integration Coming to Future Treos!*

Atlast!



> In a recent statement to the Washington Post, Palm CEO Ed Colligan said his company would release Wi-Fi-enabled Treos. He doesn’t say when, however.
> 
> "We do believe Wi-Fi is an important technology. There's no question that we'll ultimately put in our products, but at the right time," said Colligan.



Looks like it's possible we'll see a Treo with wifi, 3G and with no bloody ariel by the end of the year (just as my contract is up!)!


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2006)

Palm Treo 700p number one in the PC World PDA/Phones chart!
http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/article/0,aid,126492,00.asp


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmmm, there’s only three points between the top five; not much of a victory is it? And check out that battery life on the Treos compared to the MDAs!


----------



## Radar (Jul 28, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Looks like it's possible we'll see a Treo with wifi, 3G and with no bloody ariel by the end of the year (just as my contract is up!)!


Like this one ?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 28, 2006)

Yup and its rumoured it might even have wifi too...


----------



## Radar (Jul 29, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yup and its rumoured it might even have wifi too...


Ooh, shame its Windows ME though (not Millennium )

Excellent, someone else who picks up on their own typos x minutes later. Practically every post I make has "edited by Radar" near the bottom at some stage in the proceedings !


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

*HTC Excalibur*








> We've gotta take this one with a grain of salt, thanks to an unconfirmed source and that sketchy paste job on the screen, but if this pic and its accompanying deets prove true, we're in for a treat. Codenamed "Excalibur," we heard about HTC's attempt at a Q/i320 killer last month, and it seems to be shaping up nicely. Beyond the obvious QWERTY action, the quad-band phone will supposedly feature WiFi, and will be 2mm thicker than the i320. To the side of the screen is an interesting touch-jog strip for scrolling (in lieu of the Q's jog dial) with top and bottom touch buttons to open the Start menu and go back. Looking good HTC, now if you'll just confirm the device, mix in some HSDPA and ship a few to the States at $150 each we'll be all set.


 Link

HTC are really getting serious in the smartphone market looking at their releases lately...


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> HTC are really getting serious in the smartphone market looking at their releases lately...


Come on! Look at it! It's been grown on the Ugly Tree!

It's still got a squinty little 240 x 320 screen and - worse of all - it runs on Windows-fucking-Mobile!


----------



## jæd (Aug 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> HTC are really getting serious in the smartphone market looking at their releases lately...



What, with MyFirstBlackberry...? How will want to be seen dead with a kids toy...?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Come on! Look at it! It's been grown on the Ugly Tree!
> 
> It's still got a squinty little 240 x 320 screen and - worse of all - it runs on Windows-fucking-Mobile!



I aint talking looks I’m talking the sheer volume of devices, using their own branding, buying out distributors, etc…

E2A, here's some of the stuff I've been reading about the newly aggressive HTC:



> For many years, Taiwan-based High Tech Computer (HTC) has been content to work in the background, creating smartphones for other companies to slap their logo on then sell. But no more. Today, HTC took the wraps off a pair of models that will be the first to openly wear the HTC brand.
> 
> Exactly what this means for the future of the smartphone market is not yet clear. There's no doubt that HTC is a huge player in this market, as it is responsible for a sizable percentage  of the smartphones to come out in recent months -- even if they didn't wear its brand -- so whatever this company does is significant.


Link


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I aint talking looks I’m talking the sheer volume of devices, using their own branding, buying out distributors, etc…


There's no doubting that they're shunting out a ton of new devices that are loaded with the latest gizmos, but after owning a HTC i-mate JAM I'm in no hurry to buy another of their handsets quite yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

See my edit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

*Palm to cease using PalmSource?*

This is interesting, trouble ahead?



> The future for the Palm faces a bit of turmoil, with the recent decision by them to stop using PalmOS. With disputes over “obligations”, Palm will no longer be paying royalties to the company that develops the OS, PalmSource. This won't impact any short-term plans for development of software, but could have very large implications in the future:
> 
> Despite the news, Palm said it would continue developing products based on current versions of Palm OS. Without paying royalties to PalmSource, newer versions of Palm OS will not be available to Palm.


Link


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> This is interesting, trouble ahead?


Maybe, maybe not, but I'm no longer looking to sit on the (often uncomfortable) cutting edge of smartphones.

So long as my Treo keeps on reliably doing what it's doing, I'll be  a happy bunny for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Maybe, maybe not, but I'm no longer looking to sit on the (often uncomfortable) cutting edge of smartphones.



Indeed, once I get my grail (wifi, 2meg camera upwards, 3G, no ariel) I'll probably not change for sometime either...


----------



## jæd (Aug 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I aint talking looks I’m talking the sheer volume of devices, using their own branding, buying out distributors, etc…



It can all the volume it whats but it still looks like its been hit repeatedly by the ugly stick...! Whats their target market...? Chavs with a busy social life...?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> It can all the volume it whats but it still looks like its been hit repeatedly by the ugly stick...! Whats their target market...? Chavs with a busy social life...?



No idea, but then I don’t own shares so I don’t care!


----------



## Radar (Aug 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> This is interesting, trouble ahead?
> 
> Link


Old story from april, but here's an update from last week.

Summary, Palm have a licence for the current version of Palm OS up to 2009. Because Palmsource missed contractual deadline in the joint development of next version of the Palm OS (v6, aka Cobalt) that has never been used in anger), Palm no longer have to pay any annual royalties to continue using the current Palm OS (v5.X, aka Garnet) up until 2009. 

So nothing new from PalmSorce (no Cobalt, no ALP (PalmSource's Linux based OS)) without a fresh agreement with palmSource. Given Palmsource missed crucial deadlines already, there's a good chance Palm will go it alone, or with a different OS partner.

So nothing substantially new on the horizon in Palm world. Palm have been sleepwalking for years now, the fucking and faffing around with Cobalt has been an absolute long drawn out disaster. Bloody .commers splitting the company up in the first place, "Oooh, we have to change something to justify our huge salaries and options"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone know what the breakdown of figures is for smartphone OS'? Would be interested to know where Palm OS falls in comparison to Windows and Symbian...


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the breakdown of figures is for smartphone OS'? Would be interested to know where Palm OS falls in comparison to Windows and Symbian...


In terms of individual phones, the two versions of the Palm Treo 650 are the biggest smartphone sellers in the US, whereas Nokia have Europe absolutely sewn up.

http://digital-lifestyles.info/display_page.asp?section=platforms&id=3502

Manufacturer figures here:
http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/news/item/4116_Latest_worldwide_smartphone_fi.php

"Symbian remains by far the top operating system for mobile devices, according to Canalys, with a 67 percent share, well ahead of second-place Windows Mobile, with 15 percent of the market."
http://news.zdnet.co.uk/0,39020330,39280206,00.htm

(*not sure how many of the Symbian phones I'd count as true smartphones though)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

Any worldwide figures?


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Any worldwide figures?


I think they were in my link above (Symbian by miles, then Windows Mobile and then Palm), although I'm fairly sure the think the gazillion Symbian numbers are made up of a lot of phones that I wouldn't actually describe as a proper smartphone.

When it comes to the rapidly collapsimg PDA market, Palm still rule the shrinking roost:

Shipments 2Q06
*Market Share/Shipments/ Growth*

1. Palm 475,000 / 34.9% / -25.6%

2. HP 260,000 /19.1% /-31.6%

3. Dell 132,050/ 9.7% /-26.3%

4. Mio 91,700 /6.7% /-17.1%

5. Acer 60,000 /4.4%	/-69.9%

http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS20296106


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh right, I was thinking more smartphone market...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 5, 2006)

*Treo Nitro?*

Anyway, more pix and info about new Treo:







Link


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2006)

A rather forensic review of the p990i (why it's dated oct 2005 I don't know...) here.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh right, I was thinking more smartphone market...


It's quite hard to get a like-by-like comparison of smartphone sales - I certainly wouldn't lump some of the low end Nokias in that category, for example.

Bizarrely, PDA sales last quarter were the second highest ever, despite years of pundits predicting impending doom for handhelds.

These figures also show the confusion between PDAs and smartphones:





> Q2 2006 PDA shipment estimates, market share and 2Q05- 1Q06 growth.
> 
> Research In Motion 830,720 shipments, 22.5% market share, -1.1% growth
> Palm 470,458 , 12.7%, -26.7%
> ...



http://digital-lifestyles.info/display_page.asp?section=platforms&id=3559


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyway, more pix and info about new Treo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, that's the one. No questions. Will buy it. Fingers crossed I can get a decent data package...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 22, 2006)

*turn your treo into an ipod..sort of*

mmm I'm quite tempted by this..I dont have an ipod and It would be nice to have something that synched up automagically with a folder in my itunes - with a selection of tunes and podcasts

http://www.motionapps.com/products.jsp?mocean

I know TCPMP does all this for me for free..but it doesn't do the auto synching - so I dont use it as much as I would like as I have to transfer stuff over

(thinks a moment)...maybe I should keep my card reader plugged in to the laptop and do it that way


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 22, 2006)

just done song transfer via the card in the reader and its so easy compared with the stupidly longwinded Palm back up way of doing this

so no need to spend 20 dollars on the software for me


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2006)

More praise for the Treo form factor!

Best Thumbboard phones:
1. Palm 700w
2. Palm 700p

http://www.infosyncworld.com/news/n/6979.html

Piers: I tried out that mOcean player but found it a little clunky for my tastes. I prefer Pocket Tunes, although I'm going to give Busker a go.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2006)

New Treos coming soon too...


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> New Treos coming soon too...


I wouldn't hold your breath on a UK release - the US networks usually get them way ahead of us poor sods in Blighty.

To be honest, the Treo 650 - so far - is more than enough for my needs. The size of the phone doesn't bother me, the lack of wi-fi hasn't stopped me getting full access to the web/email, and the battery life is great, so I won't be upgrading for a bit.

Mind you, I could use a bit more internal memory and proper 4GB card support.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2006)

I thought one of the new 3g ones was coming to Vodafone over here soon (ie September onward)?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Aug 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> To be honest, the Treo 650 - so far - is more than enough for my needs. The size of the phone doesn't bother me, the lack of wi-fi hasn't stopped me getting full access to the web/email, and the battery life is great, so I won't be upgrading for a bit.
> 
> Mind you, I could use a bit more internal memory and proper 4GB card support.



yeah the internal memory size is annoying.

my current biggest annoyance is the poor camera/lack of flash, I was at a party last night and didnt have my camera with me - got out the treo - no flash, so useless.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2006)

ivebeenhigh said:
			
		

> yeah the internal memory size is annoying.
> 
> my current biggest annoyance is the poor camera/lack of flash, I was at a party last night and didnt have my camera with me - got out the treo - no flash, so useless.


Compared to the frighteningly bad camera that ships with HTC/i-mate Windows Mobiles, the Treo is a veritable Hasselblad!

But you're right, the camera could deffo be improved.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 24, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I thought one of the new 3g ones was coming to Vodafone over here soon (ie September onward)?


Yup, next month for a Windows Mobile 5.0 one - http://www.newswireless.net/index.cfm/article/2862


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Compared to the frighteningly bad camera that ships with *HTC/i-mate Windows Mobiles*, the Treo is a veritable Hasselblad!
> 
> But you're right, the camera could deffo be improved.



If by that you just the imate, you have a point but if you mean HTC mobiles in general, the Wizard aka O2 Mini S' camera is a 1.3 mp and comparable to the Treo.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> the Wizard aka O2 Mini S' camera is a 1.3 mp and comparable to the Treo.


Yes - except the Treo has only a 640 x 480 camera, so what the fuck are HTC doing with all those extra pixels?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Yes - except the Treo has only a 640 x 480 camera, so what the fuck are HTC doing with all those extra pixels?!



Hmmm can't answer that, not sure what you mean? As far as I'm aware they just mean a bigger image (the Wizard has a number of resolution sizes)...


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hmmm can't answer that, not sure what you mean? As far as I'm aware they just mean a bigger image (the Wizard has a number of resolution sizes)...


I mean that despite the claimed higher 1.3 pixel resolution the camera is still only capable of producing low quality images on a par with a 0.3 mp camera. In other words, HTC make shit cameras!

(Mind you, the 0.3mp camera on my Sony Clie PDA was absolutely top notch).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I mean that despite the claimed higher 1.3 pixel resolution the camera is still only capable of producing low quality images on a par with a 0.3 mp camera. In other words, HTC make shit cameras!
> 
> (Mind you, the 0.3mp camera on my Sony Clie PDA was absolutely top notch).



Ok, I'll take your word for it but say that comparison shots I've seen between Treo and the Wizard haven't really shown a major difference. But anyway, both are shit compared to the excellent, for a phone, Sony phones!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2006)

Side-by-Side Comparison of the Treo 700w and 700wx



> Verizon Wireless first began offering the Treo 700w in January of this year, and for a long time was the only source for this Pocket PC phone. If rumors are correct, this will change next week, when Sprint begin offering an updated version of this device.
> 
> There have been reports that many Sprint retail stores already have the Treo 700wx in stock, and pictures of this model's packaging have appeared on the Web.
> 
> ...



There's video too although it aint well shot imo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2006)

*Yet another Blackberry-like PPC Phone*








> Earlier this week we reported of the upcoming i-mate JAQ offering the power of a Pocket PC Phone handset in the Blackberry form factor. Now a similar solution has showed up an online retail store.
> 
> UL-based eXpansys is now offering the UBiQUiO 501 for pre-order. Apparently manufactured by Tech Faith Wireless, the handset offers tri-band 900/1800/1900 MHz GSM/GPRS connectivity in a slim, 13.5-mm thick package. It runs Windows Mobile 5.0 on a 200 MHz TI OMAP 750 processor, and has 64 MB of user available flash storage, plus a mini-SD memory expansion slot.
> 
> The handset comes with a 2.5-inch color QVGA screen, QWERTY thumb keypad, integrated Bluetooth 1.2 (with A2DP), Wi-Fi (802.11b/g), and a 2-megapixel camera.


Link

Bloody hell smartphontopia at the moment aint it!?


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Bloody hell smartphontopia at the moment aint it!?


Looks pretty, but it runs on Windows and I ain't going back there again!

<shudders at WM2003's habit of creating a new folder for every photo taken>


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> <shudders at WM2003's habit of creating a new folder for every photo taken>



Fucking hell! It never did that on my iPaq 4150 pda (which ran 2003) and MS mobile 2005 has never done anything that odd ever on my XDA Mini S! Is that a widespread problem with 2003?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2006)

Went to an anti BNP demo yesterday evening in Barking (BNP have 11 councilors there) and took some pix with my XDA Mini S. I wasn't taking too much attention just wandering about the crowd and randomly snapping but they give an idea of the quality of the camera on the phone.






no idea why this isn't showing...


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Fucking hell! It never did that on my iPaq 4150 pda (which ran 2003) and MS mobile 2005 has never done anything that odd ever on my XDA Mini S! Is that a widespread problem with 2003?


Dunno, but being Windows-based, the WMobile OS is a hideously bloated beast compared to the Palm OS. I couldn't believe the amount of files on the thing - there were millions of the feckers!

And WM2005 still can't handle notes properly - there isn't a program on the WM platform that comes within a country mile of Agendus for calendar/scheduling and I should know - I tried 'em all!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 7, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Piers: I tried out that mOcean player but found it a little clunky for my tastes. I prefer Pocket Tunes, although I'm going to give Busker a go.



well funnily enuff for mp3's I have now gone back tothe realplayer that came free with the treo

reason is simply that realplayer means I can multitask whereas TCPMP stopped playing if you went to another app...presumably everyone else knew this doh

was sitting on the train learning the songs I am singing this weekend (badge by cream and long train running doobie bros etc etc) whilst checking email and diaries and stuff...sweet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 7, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> And WM2005 still can't handle notes properly - there isn't a program on the WM platform that comes within a country mile of Agendus for calendar/scheduling and I should know - I tried 'em all!



The default calender works ok for me, what do you mean 05 can't handle notes properly?


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The default calender works ok for me, what do you mean 05 can't handle notes properly?


Try using the Memos app on the Palm and compare! The interface on the Pocket PC is a *dawg* - I gave up using it, it was so cumbersome.

And then, of course, there's the amazing Note Studio - there's nothing to compare on the Pocket PC (yet).

Oh, and for anyone who wants to get rid of the antennae on the 650, help is at hand (soon)! http://www.treoantenna.com/shop/


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> well funnily enuff for mp3's I have now gone back tothe realplayer that came free with the treo


Really?

You can play tunes on both pTunes and mOcean (and Real Player of course) while using other apps <goes off and checks...>  while the next version of TCMP is scheduled to allow background play too.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 8, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh, and for anyone who wants to get rid of the antennae on the 650, help is at hand (soon)! http://www.treoantenna.com/shop/



ah now that is very interesting as I have a suspicion that my antenna may be loose and not picking up as well as it used too...(it wiggles and coverage seems less good than it was)
thanks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2006)

*"Vodafone releases more info about Treo 750v - no Wi-Fi and no HSDPA!"*

Some info on the new Treo 750v:



> Packed with useful features
> 
> Manage calls and browse the web directly from your ‘Today’ screen, compose instant texts such as ‘in a meeting’ when you can’t take a call, and check voicemail using play, rewind and delete icons.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Some info on the new Treo 750v:


All good but... it's Windows Mobile with a squinty 240 x 240 screen.

No thanks!


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2006)

Fulll Treo 750w specs and photos here:

official site
http://euro.palm.com/uk/en/products/treo750v/index.html

Hefty Flash demo:
http://euro.palm.com/europe/products/treo750v/index.html?creativeID=HmPg_BB|treo700v


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2006)

One cool thing: Palm have implemented the PalmOS-style dedicated messaging application for SMS/MMS that organises messages as “chat threads” like on the 650.

It's _way _cool: here's how it looks on the Treo 650:


----------



## jæd (Sep 13, 2006)

You have fascinating conversations...! Isn't it a bit expensive if all you do is say "Hi"...?


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> You have fascinating conversations...! Isn't it a bit expensive if all you do is say "Hi"...?


Err.. that's not from my Treo.

But the threaded conversations come in well handy when I'm having to keep track of conversations that go on for weeks via SMS.

I get 500 free SMS messages a month anyway!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah read about that, I'm not sure but for some reason have this recollection that this has been done before...is this only on the palm os Treos?


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah read about that, I'm not sure but for some reason have this recollection that this has been done before...is this only on the palm os Treos?


It was only on the Palm OS Treo, so the 750w is the first Windows machine to have it.

It's a killer feature, I tell ye!


----------



## jæd (Sep 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It was only on the Palm OS Treo, so the 750w is the first Windows machine to have it.
> 
> It's a killer feature, I tell ye!



That, and the Treo being smart enough to send sms's in the background when it does have coverage... Ie, you sit on a Tube train and reply and the message gets sent when you get back to street level. (or have one of the freakish coverage spaces)

Good to see its on the 750w, though it looks bit a cluttered...!


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Good to see its on the 750w, though it looks bit a cluttered...!


That'll be down to Ye Windowes Little Screene, innit?


----------



## jæd (Sep 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> That'll be down to Ye Windowes Little Screene, innit?



So... Apart from an increase in onboard memory, is there any actual point for anyone to move 650 -> 750...?  Going to be extra careful of mine now becuase there's nothing better, even from Palm...!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It was only on the Palm OS Treo, so the 750w is the first Windows machine to have it.
> 
> It's a killer feature, I tell ye!



Well...don't know about killer feature but it is cool. Something I really like about the Treos is the text someone you're call diverting, very useful feature that.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> So... Apart from an increase in onboard memory, is there any actual point for anyone to move 650 -> 750...?  Going to be extra careful of mine now becuase there's nothing better, even from Palm...!


The 750w is Windows Mobile, so I definitely wouldn't recommend (ahem) "upgrading" that route.

There is a new Palm OS Treo due out soon (code name Nitro) and that seems to be fairly close to release. That's expected to have no aerial too, but I suspect it'll be more of a low end affair. In the States they've already got the Palm OS 700p which offers more RAM.


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 13, 2006)

*Slight aside*

A good friend of mine loves his Treo for mail etc, but hates it as a phone, as he says the volume levels, even on max make it difficult to hear owt with any background noise, like, say, in the street.

Any experience of this?


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> *A good friend of mine loves his Treo for mail etc, but hates it as a phone, as he says the volume levels, even on max make it difficult to hear owt with any background noise, like, say, in the street.


Easily fixed: http://gotreosoftware.com/products/VolumeCarePro/

Mind's as loud as you like now!


----------



## dogmatique (Sep 14, 2006)

You've got to pay 20 bucks to a third party to turn up the volume?  Geez Louise.  Did you have to do that?


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> You've got to pay 20 bucks to a third party to turn up the volume?  Geez Louise.  Did you have to do that?


It's fine as it is for most uses - it was certainly way louder and clearer than my imate JAM phone - but it was worth shelling out to have mega-loud volume for clubs/pubs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> You've got to pay 20 bucks to a third party to turn up the volume?  Geez Louise.  Did you have to do that?



Never heard this before, my XDA Mini S is bloody loud out of the box, so much so that I normally keep it turned down to avoid ear ache!


----------



## jæd (Sep 14, 2006)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> *Slight aside*
> 
> A good friend of mine loves his Treo for mail etc, but hates it as a phone, as he says the volume levels, even on max make it difficult to hear owt with any background noise, like, say, in the street.
> 
> Any experience of this?



Nope...! Call quality appears fine, and I've been told that the quality for callers is better than my previous phone. Perhaps your friend should was their ears out...?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 15, 2006)

I have never got Blazer web browser working on my treo 650 since upgrading the OS

Blazer is version 4.3.2.1 and it just spins around the world icon..never actually loading a single page

ideas?

or is there a better browser out there?

I looked on versiontracker but couldnt see either an update or a replacement


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> I have never got Blazer web browser working on my treo 650 since upgrading the OS
> 
> Blazer is version 4.3.2.1 and it just spins around the world icon..never actually loading a single page


Maybe you need to check your GPRS connections,  because I'm using the same version and it's fine. Who do you connect with?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 16, 2006)

vodafone

my email works perfectly so I thought that meant the gprs was all workingfine
I'll give voda a call


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2006)

OK...blazer still not working

Palm only offer paid support now it seems

Vodafone keep giving me info for Windows machines (you know you're in for a fun morning when they say whaddya mean there's no Start menu!???)

one question for troubleshooting - if my Versamail email is working fine does that mean GPRS is working ok?

just trying to narrow it down here


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2006)

wondering whether some of my Options and Preferences settings could be causing the difficulties


things like...is your Optimized mode on or off?
do I need a VPN or not?
is anything Disabled under General options?

hey - whenever I look at the option in advanced for Set memory limit for storing pages it is permanently on 0mb...and it wont accept me changes...


hmmmm


----------



## jæd (Sep 26, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> things like...is your Optimized mode on or off?
> do I need a VPN or not?
> is anything Disabled under General options?



I use Optimised mode, no VPN and nothing disabled...




			
				Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> hey - whenever I look at the option in advanced for Set memory limit for storing pages it is permanently on 0mb...and it wont accept me changes...



Mine is 0 too and I've never changed in


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2006)

many thanks Jaed

ok...and I guess you have no Proxy set either?

darn...anyone else on Vodafone for whom Blazer is working?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> one question for troubleshooting - if my Versamail email is working fine does that mean GPRS is working ok?


If versmail is working then you have data access, but what error messages do you get when you try to access webpages? 

Have you tried opening different pages?


----------



## jæd (Sep 26, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> one question for troubleshooting - if my Versamail email is working fine does that mean GPRS is working ok?



Yes... Have you tried going to System -> Prefs -> Network and manually hitting "Connect"...? Does it connect ok...? Oh, and from that screen, what DNS options do you have if you try Details -> Advanced...?


----------



## jæd (Sep 26, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> ok...and I guess you have no Proxy set either?



Well... Actually I have, but thats because I run a proxy server of my computer at home to speed up my connection a tad  But this isn't required...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2006)

hahaha like your tagline Editor...is it working?

anyway...I get no error messages at all...have tried loads of diffrent pages (including the default vodafone plus the beeb plus my own site etc etc) and all that happens is the word Sending...a spinny globe thing

and it never loads,,no errors, no nothing

weird one eh


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Maybe this might help:

*I have correctly configured my connection settings, but Blazer can't open any web page*
In rare cases, you may have to enter proxy address and port number. Problem is that carrier's support service often can't tell you what their proxy settings are. Try to find connection settings on the carrier's web page. If there is no specific proxy settings listed, you can try to enter carrier's IP address as proxy address and for port number you can enter commonly used port number in your country (eg. 8080).
   1. Click the Menu button
   2. Select Options, then Preferences
   3. In the Preferences window hit the Advanced button
   4. Select Set Proxy
   5. Mark Use Proxy
   6. Enter Proxy Server parameters and Port number


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2006)

yes I can Disconnect and then Connect just fine from Prefs-Network

under Advanced Ip Address is ticked Automatic and Query DNS is ticked too

under Fallback it says None


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2006)

erm..here's what Voda have sent me...

Generic Vodafone Windows Mobile Settings

MMS:

1.  Click Start,
2.  Click Settings,
3.  Click the Connections tab,
4.  Click Connections icon,
5.  Click Advanced,
6.  Click Select networks,
7.  Under “Programs that automatically connect to the Internet should connect using:”, click New.
8.  Under “Enter a name for these settings:”, enter: Vodafone MMS,
9.  Click Modem (tab),
10. Click New,
11. Under “Enter a name for the connection:”, enter: Vodafone MMS,
12. Under “Select a modem:”, select: Cellular Line (GPRS, 3G).
13. Click Next.
14. Under “Access point name”, enter: wap.vodafone.net, 
15. Click Next,
16. Under “User name:”, enter: wap,
17. Under “Password:”, enter: wap,
18. Click Advanced,
19. Select Use specific server address,
20. In the address field, enter: 212.183.137.012 
21. Click ok,
22. Click Finish, 
23. Click ok,
24. Click ok again,
25. Click ok again,
26. Click X to exit to main screen,
The device is now configured to send/ receive MMS messages.  
GPRS:

1. Click on START.
2. Click on Settings.
3. Click on Connections at bottom of screen.
4. Click on Connections icon at top right of screen.
5. Under My ISP click on Add a new modem connection.
6. Enter a name for the connection (e.g. Internet).
7. Under Select a modem, choose Cellular line (GPRS).
8. Click Next.
9. Under Access point name type internet.
10. Click Next.
11. Under User name type web.
12. Under Password type web.
13. Click Finish.
14. The QTEK is now configured to use Vodafone GPRS.

Email

Form main screen, click on START.
15. Click on Messaging.
16. Click on Accounts (bottom of screen).
17. Click on New account (in pop up menu).
18. Enter your POP3 Email address.
19. Click Next and the device will attempt to auto setup. Wait for this to complete and click Next.
20. Under Your name enter your full name.
21. Under User name enter your email account user name (unless the P505 has entered it for you).
22. Under Password enter your email account password.
23. Click Next.
24. Under Account type, choose POP3.
25. Under Name enter a name for the account (e.g. Yahoo, BTInternet, Vodafone).
26. Click Next.
27. Under Incoming mail enter the POP3 server for your account (the device may have already done this for you earlier (e.g. pop.vodafone.net).
28. Under Outgoing mail you must enter the Vodafone SMTP server name which is send.vodafone.net.
29. Click Finish.
30. The device will now ask you if you would like to download mail for this account now…….Click Yes to test the account.
31. To check for mail in future click START/ Inbox/ Send/Receive.
32. Your device s now configured for POP3 email.


----------



## jæd (Sep 26, 2006)

You might need to add a DNS server...

Can you use Blazer to open the following url:

http://208.254.38.124/treo/

?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks -  tried that page Jaed but no it doesn't say hello via Blazer

and thanks Ed - so maybe I should ring the happy data support team at voda and ask for Proxy Server parameters and Port number

whatso'er that means

thanks again to you both


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 30, 2006)

Aha!

finally got it working - thanks for your help

and yes it was the Proxy thing...and surprisingly simple (ie I didnt have to get any settings from voda)

so if anyone else has this problem...got to Prefs..tick Set Proxy..tick Use custom Proxy..and it defaults to Port:80

which works!

cool


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2006)

Woohoo!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 1, 2006)

well now I have got that fixed something else has gone wrong

it's not a killer, just annoying

it's to do with Preferences and I'm wondering whether I can trash the prefs and start again like on a Mac?

(I have FileZ)

basically I tell it that I want System sound Off (to avoid the silly clicky sound when you press any key) and that I want Opt+Phone Button to take me to Versamail

That works fine for a while...and then suddenly it doesn't

and I have to go back to the Prefs and enter those two again

driving me slowly round the bend...any ideas as to which files I need to trash and start again?

or is it something more sinister?


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> basically I tell it that I want System sound Off (to avoid the silly clicky sound when you press any key) and that I want Opt+Phone Button to take me to Versamail


As well as the onboard Treo shortcuts, Butler makes it easy to set up loads of keyboard shortcuts.

There is a bug in the Treo that results in you losing your preferences after a crash: this prog fixes it: http://www.hobbyistsoftware.com/pref-doctor-more.php

(I think there's similar freeware versions too)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2006)

*Palm Treo 680*

Hmmm a Treo lite that doesn't appear to be all that lite? I'm not sure I get the point of this (other than an attempt to make smartphones look cool beyond the business users). 

More infor

Product comparison with the 650 and 750v

It comes in erm 'snazzy' colours too!







And still no wifi (before anyone gets started please think globally, not everyone has access to the excellent T Mobile data tariffs, lack of wifi is still rightly imo cited as a flaw in the Treo)...


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> And still no wifi (before anyone gets started please think globally, not everyone has access to the excellent T Mobile data tariffs, lack of wifi is still rightly imo cited as a flaw in the Treo)


They reckon it might be going for as cheap as $200 and any phone with a 320 x 320 screen and full keyboards is going to be a bit of  a big fella.

What the Palm has - in buckets - over Windows is usability. It's far more user friendly than Windows Mobile and although there's no denying that WM2005 is miles ahead of the Palm in technical ability, not everyone needs all that clever stuff.

I had a Wi-Fi enabled WM phone for a year and I barely ever used the wireless feature, but it is a pain that Palm still hasn't seen fit to include it.

But for me, unlimited data means the phone is perfect for my needs - no need to faff about trying to find a free Wi-Fi zone and then having to stay stuck in the same place.

Mind you, it might become a pain trying to connect if I go over to NY, but then there's always the bulky Enfora WiFi sled.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2006)

Do you think it'll be a success due to the price drop?


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Do you think it'll be a success due to the price drop?


It'll do the biz in the States where the Treo is already huge, but I'm not so sure about Europe.

I don't think your average punter is that bothered about wi-fi if they can get unlimited data, and if Palm's mega-advertising blitz does the biz I can see people being persuaded.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> It'll do the biz in the States where the Treo is already huge, but I'm not so sure about Europe.
> 
> I don't think your average punter is that bothered about wi-fi if they can get unlimited data, and if Palm's mega-advertising blitz does the biz I can see people being persuaded.



Wifi aside (his says regretting he ever mentioned it ) I can see the idea of making a comsumer trendy smartphone, just not sure if it being cheaper will do that. Ime people that don't like have smartphones isn't because they don't want the functionality it's becuase they're too big. 

Everyone that sees my XDA Mini S thinks its very cool to be able to surf the net/get email/organise appointments etc but alway without fail say something like "it's a bit big though aint it?"...

I'm just wondering who this consumer is they seem to be targetting? That said I don't know how the market is in the US so maybe it wont matter or be released in Europe?


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2006)

For all the talk of Palm being behind its competitors, its interesting to note how their new budget phones holds up against the competition:


```
DEVICE 	   Depth 	Width 	Height 	Resolution 	Talk Time 	WiFi
						
Treo 700p 	0.9" 	2.3" 	4.4" 	320 x 320 	270 min 	No
Treo 680 	0.8" 	2.3" 	4.4" 	320 x 320 	240 min 	No
Motorola Q 	0.45" 	2.52" 	4.33" 	320 x 240 	480 min (!?) 	No
Blackbry Pearl 	0.6" 	2" 	4.2" 	240 x 260 	360 Min 	No
Nokia E62 	0.6" 	2.8" 	4.6" 	320 x 240 	360 min 	Yes
```
It's .2" thicker, but that is offset by the much bigger resolution and, of course, the Palm OS.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2006)

that 680 is mine


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> that 680 is mine



Why?


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Why?


I could see people going for it for just the looks alone. It looks great IMO.

There's also no fiddly slidey-out bits, the screen is bigger than all of its competitors, it's got a great keyboard, integrates with Word/Office better than Microsoft's own products (!), there's tons and tons of software and it has a super-simple operating system that makes Windows Mobile's interface look like the console of a Russian nuclear sub.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 13, 2006)

1. Want a palm
2. Without an aerial
3. Without windows CE


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I could see people going for it for just the looks alone. It looks great IMO.
> 
> There's also no fiddly slidey-out bits, the screen is bigger than all of its competitors, it's got a great keyboard, integrates with Word/Office better than Microsoft's own products (!), there's tons and tons of software and it has a super-simple operating system that makes Windows Mobile's interface look like the console of a Russian nuclear sub.



Hmmm I'm not sure how many people outside of the geek zone are going to know all that off the bat...so pretty colours and pricepoint will help this be a popular "My First Smartphone" choice? 

OS I can see the draw but everything else seems a little odd, why didn't they just release a proper Palm OS with decent specs?


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2006)

I want that copper one. It looks *lush*!


----------



## jæd (Oct 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> What the Palm has - in buckets - over Windows is usability. It's far more user friendly than Windows Mobile and although there's no denying that WM2005 is miles ahead of the Palm in technical ability, not everyone needs all that clever stuff.



Welll. My mate who has a PocketPC phone is thinking of geting a Treo 680 when they come out in the UK... He's missed several important calls through crashes and the phone deciding to turn its ringer off...


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> He's missed several important calls through crashes and the phone deciding to turn its ringer off...


Mind used to do that. 

And then one time it decided to send off eight repeat text messages in one go.

PS I hope they get the UK version of Google Maps for the Treo out soon. The US application is amazing and looks fantastic on my phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 13, 2006)

It's a shame, I really wasn't interested in this news item being turned into a bash pocket pc/windows smartphone discussion...still waiting for some real insights into this move by Palm. 

Is the Palm OS' brand strong enough for people to settle for a cut down specs model? Will it reach the non business user in Europe, and why?


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Is the Palm OS' brand strong enough for people to settle for a cut down specs model? Will it reach the non business user in Europe, and why?


It's all about usability. It's estimated that more and more people are going to be using smartphones and your regular consumer is going to be looking for style, decent multimedia features and - crucially - ease of use.

I could see lots of people wanting to get their hands on something that looks as cool as the Treo and has its simplicity of use. It may not have ultra-cutting edge features, but it can play back MP3s, store maps, surf the web, get email, play videos, take pics and videos, blog directly, edit Word/Office docs and it has by far and away the best SMS interface on the planet.

And if all that is coming in a cheapo package, I could see a lot of punters being interested.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2006)

Treo 680 Video: Hands-on and Interview


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2006)

My boss has just got the xda keyboard thing. It's gash. You can't use it one handed, and it's still (!) stuck in computer land, not mobile device land. Start menu is not a sensible interface for a mobile device!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2006)

The XDA Exec?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Treo 680 Video: Hands-on and Interview


Looks luvvery - fast as fuck too. I want one. In copper please!  

The lag when opening applications on my i-mate JAM used to drive me mad, but the Treo is way nippy... and Google maps is _lush!_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2006)

You know, if they don't fuck the marketing over here I reckon they could be on to a real winner (like becoming the iPod of smartphones in the UK/Europe)...


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You know, if they don't fuck the marketing over here I reckon they could be on to a real winner (like becoming the iPod of smartphones in the UK/Europe)...


Are you finally warming to the Treo?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The XDA Exec?


No idea, it's vodafone and it's the one with the slidey keyboard in landscape. 3G. It's just a pain getting anything done, and it is big. I can't believe I wanted one, tbh


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Are you finally warming to the Treo?



 

I knew that was coming! 

Heh, I've always liked the form factor but no wifi no deal. That said I've been reading a bit about them recently, especially this new 680, and the feeling I get is this could be the one that really takes off for them over here...

also my contract is up in a couple of months so considering what smartphone to get next...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> No idea, it's vodafone and it's the one with the slidey keyboard in landscape. 3G. It's just a pain getting anything done, and it is big. I can't believe I wanted one, tbh



Link? I don't know that one...


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> No idea, it's vodafone and it's the one with the slidey keyboard in landscape. 3G. It's just a pain getting anything done, and it is big. I can't believe I wanted one, tbh


The Treo has always had fantastic one-handed operation - the OS has always been designed around that and I never want to get a device that involves a folding out keyboard or having to use a 'soft' keypad - they're _really_ shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2006)

The 650 and 680 compared here.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2006)

So are you going to get a Treo 680?
They should be arriving in the UK at the end of November.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> So are you going to get a Treo 680?
> They should be arriving in the UK at the end of November.



Unlikely, I'm waiting to see if the patches can sort the bugs in the SE p990i before I decide on which smartphone to get next. The 680 looks a little underspecced, also don't really feel like paying £200 upwards for a phone.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 1, 2006)

*opens wallet*
*inspects nintendo wii sized hole*

Maybe


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The 680 looks a little underspecced...


To be honest, I thought that about the Treo 650 and bought the Windows i-Mate instead.

But in practice, I find that I use the Treo a whole heap more every day than the Windows machine because it's simply more, well, _usable._


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> To be honest, I thought that about the Treo 650 and bought the Windows i-Mate instead.
> 
> But in practice, I find that I use the Treo a whole heap more every day than the Windows machine because it's simply more, well, _usable._



Also the 680 isn't 3g, I can't stand the dial snoozefest of gprs...


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Also the 680 isn't 3g, I can't stand the dial snoozefest of gprs...


Again, I find it to be nippy enough for browsing most sites - I almost always use WAP/text only sites and GPRS is just fine for email.

You can't really do a lot on Palm's 320x320 screen and it gets even squintier on the smaller screens of most Pocket PCs.

But it's all about finding the best compromise for your needs.


----------



## robotsimon (Nov 1, 2006)

I've just ended up buying a Nokia N80 which is, apparently, a smartphone although I'm not yet sure entirely what that means. I thought it was about time I had one though - I never have any gadgets. This is a bit of a step up for me - my current (now broken) phone still has a black and white screen. The deal I got meant that it worked out cheaper to pay to upgrade to this phone rather than stay on the same tariff and get a new bog-standard one.

My new phone is 3G and has got wifi too which sounds marvellous. I'll be interested to see if I use any of the hundreds of new features. Has anyone else got a N80 - is it good or rubbish?


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2006)

And the Treo 650 is still picking up plaudits! Despite being nearly three years old, it's currently sitting on the top of Yahoo's Top rated PDAs list!

http://tech.yahoo.com/rc/pdas/116


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 3, 2006)

at the end of this year I am joyfully able to walk away from a vodafone contract which has micro data allowance and waay too many free call minutes for me - 300 - but they did give me a treo 650 for "free" so I'm not complaining

so tmobile here I come - and at last I can start using my treo 650 for mobile webbery without watching my data useage like a hawk

flext20 plus web 'n walk...looks the way to go to me..but when I press the button marked "yeah alright I might buy that plan" it takes me through and tells me I can have the Motorola V3i for "free" with this..I'd rather have a cheaper line rental but that doesn't seem to be on offer

I've already got a phone...

what would you recommend for me...want unlimited data (yaaaay), maybe 100 texts and maybe 120 mins absolute max of xnetwork calls a month..and I already have a treo650 (yaaay again)

(oh and I find it mildly upsetting to get charged for voicemail, not that vodafone did)


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> what would you recommend for me...want unlimited data (yaaaay), maybe 100 texts and maybe 120 mins absolute max of xnetwork calls a month..and I already have a treo650 (yaaay again)


Ring 'em up and you should be able to nnegotiate a cheaper rate if you've already got a phone - especially if you're switching networks.

Me and Eme have got superb deals - 500 free texts and 150 mins per month plus unlimited data usage (not truly unlimited, natch, but they've not told me off so far!) - all for £22.50/month. A ruddy bargain!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 3, 2006)

right that's the one I want..I'll ask for the "Me 'n Eme" plan

thanks!

(wow you must gas on texts allll day - but as you say the text chat facility is the best around...its only less fun when you are communicating with someone who has to use predictive text on a teenyfinger phone and they hate you for sending entire paragraphs, with questions 'n everything)


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> right that's the one I want..I'll ask for the "Me 'n Eme" plan
> 
> thanks!
> 
> (wow you must gas on texts allll day - but as you say the text chat facility is the best around...its only less fun when you are communicating with someone who has to use predictive text on a teenyfinger phone and they hate you for sending entire paragraphs, with questions 'n everything)


Did you get the TMobile rate sorted?

Once you're on the plan, there's loads of Instant Messaging clients you can get for the Treo too!

Meanwhile, the Palm 700p has scooped CNet's 'best business phone' rating - I reckon I'm going to be really tempted by the 680. 

http://news.com.com/2300-1041_3-6133409-1.html?tag=ne.gall.pg


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks for reminding me...

my contract doesn't end until jan 5th so I have longer than I thought

I spoke with vodafone to say I'm off and the guy said fair enough call us back when there's a month to go..but he also mentioned that there are rumours in vodafone about them coming up with an unlimited data package as well soon..so I'll keep an eye on that

I'm thinking of buying a case to make my 650 live as long as possible so I dont get tempted by the 680...anyone using a 650 case that is really skinny and doesnt add much bulk?


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of buying a case to make my 650 live as long as possible so I dont get tempted by the 680...anyone using a 650 case that is really skinny and doesnt add much bulk?


In the past I've always used screen protectors and cases for my phones/PDAs, but I've got fed up with the bulk so my Treo's staying 'naked.'

It's a proper working phone for me (not a 'lifestyle statement'!), so I don't mind if it gets a bit battered, just so long as it works!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 15, 2006)

yeah good point well made - my treo stays nekkid...e2a I think the screen protector is a good thing though, must replace mine

It's gradually dawning on me that I don't need to take the mac with me on worky trips..the treo 650 can nearly do it all

especially when I get my new freakish external keyboard to replace one I lost- you will never find a smaller one than this I reckon...

I used the keyboard with the treo 270 and I am fiendishly fast..

http://cykey.co.uk/

But...I had a scary CRASH moment when I spent hours doing loads of updating on the diary and address book..the treo reset itself faultlessly but my heartrate didn't...is there a way to do a complete backup to a card that you can recommend?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> But...I had a scary CRASH moment when I spent hours doing loads of updating on the diary and address book..the treo reset itself faultlessly but my heartrate didn't...is there a way to do a complete backup to a card that you can recommend?


I use this program and have it scheduled to do a full back up on to my SD card every other night at 4am. 

I then transfer one backup to my desktop once a week or so.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks - I've downloaded it..looks good

annoyingly just today I am desperate to back up the palm to the card *before* doing a sync...but sync is how you are supposed to install the backup programme...I dont suppose I can install the backup programme by just transferring a .prc to the card (using my card reader) and then er launching it somehow?

their website doesn't mention it so I assume it's not possible..ah well


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> annoyingly just today I am desperate to back up the palm to the card *before* doing a sync...but sync is how you are supposed to install the backup programme...I dont suppose I can install the backup programme by just transferring a .prc to the card (using my card reader) and then er launching it somehow?


Yes. Put the SD card in your reader. Open it up. You can either install apps directly to the card by copying them into the Palm/Launcher folder*, but seeing as you want to run this puppy off the Treo's RAM, put it at the root level and then use Filez (freeware file manager) to install/copy it to RAM.


*You need to be using something like LauncherX to best run apps off the card. If you haven't got it, I strongly recommend it!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 15, 2006)

ahhh wow that worked...Resco Rules! first time I have ever had a back up to card facility..big peace of mind benefits, thank you


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 16, 2006)

and I have also cured the crashing...updated to the latest version of Documents to Go.

had to give dataviz 22 dollars though, just to cure a crash (even though I had already paid for the Pro edition it seems if you want a stable programme you have to pay for the Premium edition..I may be maligning them but that's the only thing that worked for me)

For my 22 dollars I also get...a spellchecker (which if course defaults to US spelling...rather than noticing from the system prefs what country it is in) grr

anyway I now have a very very happy Treo 650 again..thanks for all your help


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> first time I have ever had a back up to card facility..big peace of mind benefits, thank you


Talking of which, are you using some sort of security app to keep your data safe if your phone gets nicked?

I'm testing a program called Warden that lets me text my phone if it's been purloined, automatically lock the Treo, bar calls and then trash all the data - including the card!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 16, 2006)

hmm yes you mentioned that Killmydata app before...one that actively blows the hand off the thief would be attractive too

tempted.. I've just paid for resco the backup programme as well so maybe next spending spree


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 17, 2006)

posting from my palm treo 650 whilst sitting in the back of a cissp class. nice.

anyone recommend a free messenger client for this phone? cheers


----------



## jæd (Nov 22, 2006)

So... Is there any update on the Treo 680... I'm asking becuase my friend with Pocket PC is finally thinking of upgrading... 

Things came to a head last night when I hung around for 45 mins in the cold as he phone kept crashing when he was calling me to say where he was... He had to reboot the phone twice (and appearently each reboot takes 10 mins...) before he could call someone...

 

So... He's asked me to reccommend a phone... He's not very technical which is why he got a PocketPc phone. But I think he isn't interested in one of those anymore...!

Whats good, and available now...? (Though I'm telling him to wait for the 680...)


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2006)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> posting from my palm treo 650 whilst sitting in the back of a cissp class. nice.
> 
> anyone recommend a free messenger client for this phone? cheers


I use  upIRC for chat, but there's loads of IM clients available, most of them compatible with multiple IM clients. You'll probably have to shell out a tenner or summat.
http://www.palmsource.com/interests/mobile_messaging/

This one's on sale for a tenner:
IM+ MSN/ICQ/AOL/Yahoo/Jabber/Google Talk Instant Messenger for Palm OS 2.6
http://www.palmgear.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=software.showsoftware&PartnerREF=&siteid=1&prodID=52522


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> So... Is there any update on the Treo 680... I'm asking becuase my friend with Pocket PC is finally thinking of upgrading...


I reckon the 650's still an excellent choice if you can get one for a decent price (a company I'm working for recently bought a load of their tech staff).

The 680s are supposed to be arriving soon - I remember seeing a contract-free price of £320 somewhere.


----------



## jæd (Nov 22, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> The 680s are supposed to be arriving soon - I remember seeing a contract-free price of £320 somewhere.



Let me know where... I'll keep digging, as I see its supposed to be coming out at the end of November...!


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Let me know where... I'll keep digging, as I see its supposed to be coming out at the end of November...!


You can sign up for a notification here:
http://euro.palm.com/uk/en/products/treo680/index.html

Amazon are showing it for £276 but no pre-Xmas delivery
http://www.amazon.co.uk/PALM-1049EU-Palm-Treo-680/dp/B000KJNWME


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2006)

Or you could do a DIY Treo 680 from a 650!
http://www.treoantenna.com/shop/


----------



## jæd (Nov 22, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Or you could do a DIY Treo 680 from a 650!
> http://www.treoantenna.com/shop/



 I would sell him my Treo 650, but it has a chip on one corner where I threw it at a chair after a particularly frustrating phone call.   Still works fine, though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> So... Is there any update on the Treo 680... I'm asking becuase my friend with Pocket PC is finally thinking of upgrading...



It's listed in the new Micro Anvika catalogue (tech/gadget/computer shop on Totehham Court Road in London) for £319 so I assume it's out in the UK about now?


----------



## jæd (Nov 22, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It's listed in the new Micro Anvika catalogue (tech/gadget/computer shop on Totehham Court Road in London) for £319 so I assume it's out in the UK about now?



Its not listed online (http://www.microanvika.com/search.asp?keywords=treo) so I doubt it will be instore... I was in Micro Anvika the other day and they still had Treo 650s... 

In the States it will be released on 1st Dec... http://web.palm.com/products/smartphones/treo680/index.jhtml


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Its not listed online (http://www.microanvika.com/search.asp?keywords=treo) so I doubt it will be instore... I was in Micro Anvika the other day and they still had Treo 650s...
> 
> In the States it will be released on 1st Dec... http://web.palm.com/products/smartphones/treo680/index.jhtml



Did you pick up the new catalogue? It's pictued there so I assume it'll be instore by Christmas.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2006)

*More details about O2 Xda Flame VGA Pocket PC phone released*

Looks like yet more XDAness from O2, very nice specs on this one:



> It is uncertain whether it will have HSDPA or only UMTS, and this phone is missing out on QWERTY keyboard, but it has VGA display (640x480 - just like in HTC Universal) and powerful graphics processor (useful not just in gaming but also in video playback), so it may find some fans, however there is a catch ...
> 
> ... namely it is being released by O2 Asia in Asia and Oceania countries and it is uncertain whether and how it will be sold in USA and Europe. Most likely it will be sold as private imports from Asia - overpriced and with dodgy warranty... but in each case: this would be 3rd Pocket PC phone with VGA display: after HTC Univeral and after certain Japan-only model. More information:
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## jæd (Nov 23, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Looks like yet more XDAness from O2, very nice specs on this one:
> 
> Link



And what about battery life...?

Has anyone heard anything about the Nokia E61...? So far all the reviews of this phone seem good...?


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Looks like yet more XDAness from O2, very nice specs on this one:


The feature set looks great, but any phone without a proper keyboard is always going to be more of a PDA to me.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2006)

Here's a handy free sound recording app for the Treo: 
http://mytreo.net/downloads/details-112.html

Sounds like a Dalek if I try and record straight to my SD card, but it works fine (after some tweaking) if I record to the internal memory and then transfer the file.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 23, 2006)

Can anyone here help a poor uneducated soul out on a Phone/PDA?

I've been thinking about getting one for a while, don't need wifi, bluetooth, VoIP, camera or mp3 player. (although all those would be nice). What i need is a PDA that will let me make phone calls and send texts as well as organise my life.

What other information is needed, i don't have a budget per se although cheep and cheerful is my prime concern. Prefer it to be a PaYG if it's a phone first, although if needs be i can stomach getting a contract.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about getting one for a while, don't need wifi, bluetooth, VoIP, camera or mp3 player. (although all those would be nice). What i need is a PDA that will let me make phone calls and send texts as well as organise my life.


To be honest, it sounds like a Treo would do the job if you don't mind the slight bulk and forking out around £200 for one off ebay.

It's a great PDA. Otherwise I could flog you my i-mate JAM phone!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 23, 2006)

He sounds like a good candidate for the Treo 680...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm reading up on it now, first impressions are that it's not what i was thinking of. Second impressions being that i might have been thinking about the wrong things 

Not loving the antenna on the 650, i have too much junk in my pockets without a sticky outy bit to catch on. The 680 looks better, but it still appears to be firmly sat in the budget end of the market (yes i know that's what i asked for, but i can't help but look at shiny things and want them )


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't mind the aerial on the 650 and it's a small price to pay for the wonderful, simple, functionality - especially when teamed up with T-Mobile's fab unlimited data deal!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2006)

*Next-gen BlackBerry specs leak?*

Bah, ariels are crap. Anyway, was on the Vodafone site earlier and it appears you can get the 700v very cheap on a semi decent tarriff too. Will be using that little fact in a few weeks when my contract is up with O2...

Moving on...

If true this new Blackberry looks like my holy grail!









> As expected, the 8800 is a stretched - it's 6cm wide - version of the recently launched BlackBerry Pearl 8100, complete with trackball and 1.3 megapixel camera, the latter with a 5x digital zoom, the slide indicates. Apparently, it will also sport an "ultra-slim", 1.6cm-thick design.
> 
> Connectivity wise, the device has quad-band GSM/GPRS/EDGE cellular support, Bluetooth 2.0 and 802.11b/g Wi-Fi. The screen's a 320 x 240 job. The 8800 has 64MB of Flash memory and a Micro SD slot you can use to add more. Like the Pearl, the 8800 has a music- and movie-friendly media player on board.


link


----------



## jæd (Nov 26, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> I'm reading up on it now, first impressions are that it's not what i was thinking of. Second impressions being that i might have been thinking about the wrong things
> 
> Not loving the antenna on the 650, i have too much junk in my pockets without a sticky outy bit to catch on. The 680 looks better, but it still appears to be firmly sat in the budget end of the market (yes i know that's what i asked for, but i can't help but look at shiny things and want them )



Well... My friend settled for a Nokia E61, and we go one from Carphone Warehouse yesterday. T-mobile have them but didn't want to sell it to us...  ...so went across the road and got it for £300, including a free years contract + £50 cash back. (The contract is 100 % paid up front and he's going to give the line to a student friend who has pay-as-yo-ho)

Carphone Wharehouse kept trying to push us to use the £50 cashback to buy their Mini-SD cards... In their shop they ar £60, on Dabs they are £16.55. We declined and bought a in car charger as Nokia charger has been changed to be thinner. This was a mistake as the phone box includes an adapter to use old charges...

Its a nice phone, very easy to set up to his provider T-Mobile. To get GPRS + MMS working you just go to T-Mobile, send the settings to the phone and save them when they arrive. Was online in seconds...

Pros:
* Very nice screen, bigger than the Treos
* Web browser is best I've seen, and very fast
* Keyboard is good and easy for entering info
* Voice dialing, even via bluetooth headset
* Very light and thin

Cons:
* Can only setup two email accounts with included software
* Can only check email automatically every 30 mins
* Email messages aren't html
* Can be fiddly to set up
* No camera

Theres included PC Sync software which is actually quite easy to use. The phone can also double as USB modem, or a bluetooth modem.

Conclusion: He's very pleased with it, but would like better email options. So far it seems reliable. but time will tell (Cliches are us..)


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Pros:
> * Very nice screen, bigger than the Treos


It may be physically bigger, but it has a much lower resolution, 320 x 240 (compared to the Treo's 320x320).

IIRC, it's not a touch screen either, although it looks like a very nice phone (but why no camera?!).

Oh, the Treo 680 goes on sale today in the UK for £300 without contract on the Palm site (I've seen it discounted elsewhere).


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Here's a handy free sound recording app for the Treo:
> http://mytreo.net/downloads/details-112.html
> 
> Sounds like a Dalek if I try and record straight to my SD card, but it works fine (after some tweaking) if I record to the internal memory and then transfer the file.



hmm interesting - I've just been using the built in Sound Prefs..Phone..Tones..Manage..to record new sounds - the advantage of this new  one being one-button access I imagine


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> hmm interesting - I've just been using the built in Sound Prefs..Phone..Tones..Manage..to record new sounds - the advantage of this new  one being one-button access I imagine


If you're using Agendus (just about my fave Palm app), you can add a sound recording to any meetings, to-do or memo too, and it'll be synced over to the desktop. It's well handy 

There are also more featured sound recorders for the Palm, but they cost.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks..sadly Agendus is not Mac friendly for synching last time I looked

cheers


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> thanks..sadly Agendus is not Mac friendly for synching last time I looked


You can use it with iSync I think:
http://www.palminfocenter.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=174369

You might find this site useful:
http://palmmac.typepad.com/palmmac/


----------



## jæd (Nov 27, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh, the Treo 680 goes on sale today in the UK for £300 without contract on the Palm site (I've seen it discounted elsewhere).



Nice... Though I think I'll wait a while before upgrading... Another features of the E61 that I would like on the Treo... The ringer "speaks" the name of the caller. Again, handy for handsfree use...


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Another features of the E61 that I would like on the Treo... The ringer "speaks" the name of the caller. Again, handy for handsfree use...


I'm pretty sure you can get a third-party app on the Palm for that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2006)

*Samsung's Ultra Messaging i600 gets official: "world's thinnest" 3G QWERTY Smartphone*

This looks nice, interesting to see Samsung getting into the smartphone game. Won't be long before we'll see Smartphones everywhere it seems...








> Samsung just went and officially took the wraps off the i600 we already caught struttin' around Europe a few months ago. The WinMo 5.0 Smartphone picked up the Sammy "Ultra" branding as well as the angular QWERTY found on the i607 BlackJack and preferred by German Sprockets.
> 
> However, unlike the Blackjack, the i600 packs in 802.11b/g WiFi and a second VGA cam up front. Fully packed, we're looking at GSM/EDGE UMTS/HSDPA, MS Push email, RSS reader, speakerphone, Bluetooth 2.0 with EDR and A2DP stereo audio support, and 64MB RAM / 128MB ROM on-board memory with microSD expansion.


Link

Looks like the Blackberry and Treo are getting some serious competition next year.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks great but I never want a Windows-powered smartphone again.


----------



## WWWeed (Dec 4, 2006)

lol nice to see another satisfied customer! well done MS!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2006)

WWWeed said:
			
		

> lol nice to see another satisfied customer! well done MS!



There should be a disclaimer after every post like that from the Ed: "Please note he used Windows Mobile 2003, WM 2005 has been known to work a great deal better"


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> There should be a disclaimer after every post like that from the Ed: "Please note he used Windows Mobile 2003, WM 2005 has been known to work a great deal better"


Buy it's still _Windows._

I've used WM 2005 too and still find it infinitely worse that the Palm OS - and I'm a mobile phone freak that normally goes crazy for the very latest feature laden gizmos. 

Instead, I'm using a two year old phone, because it's a Palm. 'Nuff said.


----------



## jæd (Dec 4, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> There should be a disclaimer after every post like that from the Ed: "Please note he used Windows Mobile 2003, WM 2005 has been known to work a great deal better"



Well... If Windows Mobile 2003 is *worse* than WM 2005 I really feel sorry for the Editor... My friends old PocketPc phone had it and that was dire... He's also another (un)statisfied customer and is swearing of Windows Mobile phones....!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2006)

I must be only person on Urban75 with a good experience of windows mobile. I hate to defend Micro$hite but my wm 2003 iPaq 4150 pda worked a treat (in fact it's still serving Random One well for her uni stuff), no problems, my XDA Mini S running 2005 again, no problems (the phone on the other hand really could do with a faster cpu but that's another story).  

The only thing that irks me really about wm is the way it leaves progs running when you think you've shut em down. It means bollocking about in the settings to end all every few prog uses otherwise it slows the machine down. No idea why they added that "feature"...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2006)

Two interesting pieces on mobile operation systems:

Palm OS -- not the best for the multitasker

Windows Mobile -- not quite there yet


----------



## jæd (Dec 5, 2006)

Computerweekly said:
			
		

> For example, if a user is working in an application and the phone rings, the application has to be closed down in order to take the call.



Thats inaccurate... If there's a phone call then the existing app will be shutdown and the Answer/Ignore Call screen is displayed... Its automatic, rather than a manual operaion... 

My argument would be that I'd rather have a simple, functional o/s on a phone rather than one thats complex and crashes. Some phone calls can be important, and I don't want have to deal with a dodgy o/s...!

Windows Mobile is a nice idea. Pity it doesn't work


----------



## Radar (Dec 5, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Windows Mobile is a nice idea. Pity it doesn't work


I'm a palm head myself, but Palm seriously missed the boat with the whole cobalt/OS 6 debacle. We've been effectively running the same vesrion of palm os on similar hardware for the last FOUR years. Since the TT first appeared back at end of 2002, apart from the T3 which was a decent PDA, all they've done is played with the Titanic's deckchairs.

The Zires, the Tungsten E/E2/T5, even the Lifedrive. Palm insisted on churning out new models with zero innovation, all based on the same tired old OS and hardware.  Whoopee, the life drive can also be a usb dongle, well fuck me. I'll buy a container load  Want wifi, well we'll sell you this poxy card that shatters when you look at it, along with the promise of drivers for your model later    Remember the wonderful combined SD and WiFi cards Sandisk promised YEARS ago that never saw the light of day ?

Rather than trying to keep their existing market satisfied, it was cheaper to sell tat to noobs and play corporate games so the head honchos could justify their bonuses  Thus dies another decent product.  

I wonder if the kid next door at home still has the Vx I gave her years ago. I might ask for it back


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Thats inaccurate... If there's a phone call then the existing app will be shutdown and the Answer/Ignore Call screen is displayed... Its automatic, rather than a manual operaion...


You can also play music/be on IM chat in the background while doing other stuff. It's not true multi-tasking but I'd rather that than the grinding-to-a-halt approach of Windows, where *nothing* seems to shut down unless you force it to.


----------



## han (Dec 6, 2006)

Do the new Palm pdas have wifi  ? Or the Blackberries?

It seems like an essential feature to have on top of being able to surf the web on the mobile network, as websurfing on the mobile network can be v slow....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2006)

None of the Palms do or the Blackberries. Although Blackberry apparently has a new model coming out early next year with wifi built in.


----------



## han (Dec 6, 2006)

I guess it won't be long before it's standard though - give it a year maybe?

Or perhaps gprs will get to broadband speed so it won't matter....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2006)

I reckon so, if Blackberry is getting wifi built (all decent smartphones bar Palms Treo do these days) Palm will follow suit. 3g speeds are upping in the next 12-18 months to between 1mbps to 7mbps which is quite incredible when you think about it. Also a number of cities are trialing free wifi so wifi becomes a must for a smartphone. I expect networks will have to drop their mobile net pricing to compete (as T Mobile have done). Which means very cheap or free mobile net access for us smartphone users!


----------



## han (Dec 6, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> 3g speeds are upping in the next 12-18 months to between 1mbps to 7mbps which is quite incredible when you think about it.



wow!

So give it a year or so, and PDA use will be much more widespread - I think at the moment people are still unsure about the worthwhileness of having web access on their phones, but if these speed increases happen and more of the companies offer unlimited data deals then it will be much more appealing!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> wow!
> 
> So give it a year or so, and PDA use will be much more widespread - I think at the moment people are still unsure about the worthwhileness of having web access on their phones, but if these speed increases happen and more of the companies offer unlimited data deals then it will be much more appealing!



Pretty much (although to be clear PDAs amongst consumers will drop or become sat navs etc, smartphones are phones with PDA functionality). As prices drop, the technology gets better (imagine what it's going to be like when you can film and upload to YouTube!?) and if the mobile industry start to take a leaf out of Apples book of looks and accessibility I reckon they’ll become pretty widespread. The Palm Treo 680 looks like one of the first attempts at this new market although they’ve done it half heartedly if you ask me…


----------



## Radar (Dec 7, 2006)

*Aarrgghh*

Sweet mother of God !! 

FrankenGarnet, the OS that wouldn't die 



> *Palm pays $44m for Palm OS source code licence*
> 
> Palm has effectively committed itself to producing handheld devices based on the Palm OS - which it no longer owns - by agreeing to pay $44m for a perpetual licence for the source code underlying the Garnet incarnation of the operating system. The move is tantamount to Palm re-acquiring PalmSource.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2006)

Why did they let the OS go if they wanted to keep using it?


----------



## lights.out.london (Dec 7, 2006)

Got a new Blackberry 8100 this week. Having a hell of a job getting the email and browser working. Vodafone are less than helpful.

It may be going back in the box and back to Vodafone.


----------



## Radar (Dec 7, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Why did they let the OS go if they wanted to keep using it?


I haven't got a clue

(and it seems, neither do Palm's board  They've been making it up as they went along for years !)


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 11, 2006)

lightsoutlondon said:
			
		

> Got a new Blackberry 8100 this week. Having a hell of a job getting the email and browser working. Vodafone are less than helpful.
> 
> It may be going back in the box and back to Vodafone.



My girlf has just been given a blackberry by the bbc who have bought a million of them...of course

I am sure they are very useful and beloved by many but in my experience, and hers, they are counter intuitive for both of us (she's a pc user, I'm a mac and palmster and fiddler-with-techtoys)

silly things like setting it to just vibrate..or stop checking its email accounts overnight..not having a touch screen..the whole way you navigate menus and pick choices eek

I have read the manual but still find it clunky..I want to get to know it better as its a useful back-up to have around on journeys...

In contrast (again imho - dont want to start platform wars) the treo 650 has been a bit of a star this last week...girlf fell ill in Prague so our weekend away turned into a week from hell in intensive care in mittel europa..she's still there but on the mend fingers crossed - her step mum is now out there

but for the week I was there the treo 650 was a lifeline...reading scary pancreatitis info on wikipedia...emailing her family detailed updates (which was hugely appreciated by her mum in south africa)..liaising with axa medical insurance (avoid like the plague btw)..and getting Word docs of scripts from client in uk - finding a recording studio in Prague via mates on Cybervoices discussion board..getting voiceover job done rather than lose client...


treo 650 - don't leave home without one (and check that your travel insurance is not with axa)


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 11, 2006)

oh one thing I discovered by accident..I have blackbutton+redbutton set up as a quick key to access the email programme...if I press this combo again it scrolls through the various email accounts I have set up..useful


----------



## jæd (Dec 11, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> treo 650 - don't leave home without one (and check that your travel insurance is not with axa)



How was roaming with a data connection...?


----------



## jæd (Dec 11, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> I have read the manual but still find it clunky..I want to get to know it better as its a useful back-up to have around on journeys...



Yes... This was my conclusion... Blackberry's are good at what they do but they do look and feel a bit dated in design...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 11, 2006)

roaming data works just fine...no different

spensive no doubt but worth every penny in an medical emergency...similarly I wont make any money for instance on the VO I did..but being in seamless touch with clients to be able to postpone and mollify...is worth its weight in gold for feast-and-famine freelancers


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2006)

Very good review of the 680 here. Tempting phone but for the lack of both wifi and 3g, not to mention  the crap camera- (damns shame really, they should have had atleast one imo)...here's hoping Palm get their act together next year with a proper upgrade to the 650.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2006)

Just got back from NYC and Treos were everywhere. 

Just about every third person seemed to be clutching a Treo of some sort and the advertising campaign for the new 680 was massive with billboards all over the town.

Looks like Cingular have cut an exclusive deal on the coloured Treo 680s in the US so I couldn't buy one.

The Treo worked like a dream in the US, although my data bill is a bit on the _eeeeaaaargh!_ side!

Despite being on T-Mobile in the UK, I could only connect to the web via the Cingular network.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

Any idea about the Treo 680 over here yet? Doing some research into which smartphone to get for work...


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2006)

It's on sale now, contract-free for £299 according to their site:
http://euro.palm.com/uk/en/products/treo680/index.html

Or £284 here:
http://www.expansys.com/p.aspx?i=137488

More here:
http://www.ciao.co.uk/Palm_Treo_680__6563341


----------



## jæd (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Any idea about the Treo 680 over here yet? Doing some research into which smartphone to get for work...



You can buy direct from Palm, or from various resellers...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

Ah balls, just remembered it's a Palm OS device, initially we're looking into Windows only because the new software we'll be using supports it out of the box.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

Aha! It appears I was wrong; a question what would people say are the top five smartphones available in the UK today?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Aha! It appears I was wrong; a question what would people say are the top five smartphones available in the UK today?


Dunno about the UK specifically, but the Palm Treo generally makes it to the top of most international surveys.

http://www.cnet.com.au/mobilephones/pdaphones/0,239036203,339272482,00.htm

What's the Windows-only software you're using?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Dunno about the UK specifically, but the Palm Treo generally makes it to the top of most international surveys.
> 
> http://www.cnet.com.au/mobilephones/pdaphones/0,239036203,339272482,00.htm
> 
> What's the Windows-only software you're using?



I see. Oh I was mistaken, we're using http://www.zimbra.com/index.html or should I say moving onto it in the new year and looking at mobile solutions for the boss.


----------



## jæd (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ah balls, just remembered it's a Palm OS device, initially we're looking into Windows only because the new software we'll be using supports it out of the box.



Will the software only run on Windows CE...? Ie, which software will you be using...?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I see. Oh I was mistaken, we're using http://www.zimbra.com/index.html or should I say moving onto it in the new year and looking at mobile solutions for the boss.


Err.. according to their site, they support Palm:



> Zimbra Mobile works with popular devices such as the Treo 650, Treo 700 w/p, Nokia E-Series, and Motorola Q (all Windows Mobile 5 devices).


----------



## jæd (Dec 15, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Err.. according to their site, they support Palm:



Looks like it:

http://www.zimbra.com/products/zimbra_mobile_device_list.html
http://wiki.zimbra.com/index.php?title=Moble_Device_Setup
http://www.zimbra.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4730&highlight=treo

...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Err.. according to their site, they support Palm:



Yeah that would be the part where I said I was wrong in the previous page and above...


----------



## jæd (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Any idea about the Treo 680 over here yet? Doing some research into which smartphone to get for work...



Well... Try and work out what the primary task you will be doing with it...

Surfing Internet                                 : Nokia e61 
Emailing                                            : Blackberry
Organiser/mix of internet & web          : Treo

Also, from direct experience the Noka e61 and Treo are very good as phones. The Blackberry is more clunky but those people who have them swear by them. (I bet you can guess which lot swear *at* their phones...)

The Treo is a good-jack-of-all trades phone...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

Email, being able to update his calendar on the move etc.


----------



## jæd (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Email, being able to update his calendar on the move etc.



You email your calendars to each other...?  You know palm (and most other phones) can do this when syncing...?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> You email your calendars to each other...?  You know palm (and most other phones) can do this when syncing...?



Eh? No, being able to update his calendar on the office network and which in turn syncs wirelessly.

E2A: As an aside Palm are on the right track it seems with marketing the new Treo:



> Palm also announced this week that it brought on Brodie C. Keast, a one-time Apple product marketer, as SVP marketing to run a worldwide branding and marketing initiative.


Link


----------



## jæd (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Eh? No, being able to update his calendar on the office network and which in turn syncs wirelessly.
> 
> E2A: As an aside Palm are on the right track it seems with marketing the new Treo:
> 
> Link



Why not get a Treo and then "test" it for your boss...? If it doesn't work out then get a different phone and "test" that...


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Eh? No, being able to update his calendar on the office network and which in turn syncs wirelessly.


I'm pretty sure that there's loads of Palm applications that do this.

This lot are apparently one of the best:
http://www.good.com/corp/index.php

Review:
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2021312,00.asp


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that there's loads of Palm applications that do this.
> 
> This lot are apparently one of the best:
> http://www.good.com/corp/index.php
> ...



Probably, but cost is an issue. If it turns out getting a Treo plus tarrif is too expensive we'll go with something else...


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Probably, but cost is an issue. If it turns out getting a Treo plus tarrif is too expensive we'll go with something else...


I'd imagine there's ample cheaper alternatives. 

This is a great scheduling tool:
http://www.iambic.com/agenduspremier/palmos/default.asp

Other apps here:
http://www.palm.com/us/solutions/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, just been told the budget is £600 all in (has to include the phone, accessories and one years line rental). Because some of this is more complicated than first expected my IT manager is helping out (he has to sort the server side stuff).


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 19, 2006)

am in the process of getting a new contract with t-mobile

I already have a Treo 650..I don't need a new phone

But two different people at t-mobile say I *must* have a new phone with them

Even though neither I, nor the planet, actually need a new handset

Silliness


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> But two different people at t-mobile say I *must* have a new phone with them


Be sure to ask for your discount if you don't take them up on the offer of a new phone.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Be sure to ask for your discount if you don't take them up on the offer of a new phone.



nah - these two people have both said there is no discount available for not taking their new phone...


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> nah - these two people have both said there is no discount available for not taking their new phone...


Really? Both Eme and I got a tenner off a month when we renewed our contracts.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2006)

A bleak picture is painted of Palm here. It stops short of saying 2007 is make or break year for the company though:



> Life is gloomy in the shade of the Blackberry. The handheld computer company Palm was once a global leader in electronic organisers for chronically busy people - but it has wilted beneath a formidable competitor.
> 
> Famed in its prime for its ground-breaking Palm Pilot, the Californian company is facing difficult times. It is juggling manufacturing delays, profit warnings and a rival product so addictive that it has been nicknamed the Crackberry. Palm was preparing last night to publish second-quarter earnings which were forecast to show a fall in revenue from last year's $444m (£227m) to between $390m and $395m. Its shares slipped 13 cents to $13.62 in early trading on the hi-tech exchange Nasdaq. The stock has tumbled by 44% since April.
> 
> Palm's key products, the Treo range of multi-functional phones, have had positive reviews from technology experts who like their slim look, comfortable feel and easy-to-use keys. But in the three months to September, it only shipped 400,000 smart phones and cellular devices - compared to the 1.1 millon pumped out by Research in Motion (RIM), the Canadian maker of the Blackberry. Charlie Wolf, a technology analyst at the US stockbroker Needham & Co, said: *"The Blackberry is the least of Palm's problems. There's a host of new smartphones waiting to launch on the market that they've got to compete with and some of the companies coming into their space are pretty formidable."*


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> A bleak picture is painted of Palm here.


Other analysis of the same figures have been far more upbeat elsewhere.

A lot of Palm's problems have been as a result of the delayed 750w launch in the States, but there sure seemed a lot of interest in Palms when I was over there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2006)

Either way next year is shaping up as a big smartphone year it seems...


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2006)

<kid's repeated posts removed>

Thing is, I've learnt that it really isn't about how many cleverclogs features, gizmos and gadgets the makers can wedge on to a phone or even how small they can shrink the thing. 

It's all about user-friendly usability and Palm has got that in spades.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> <kid's repeated posts removed>
> 
> Thing is, I've learnt that it really isn't about how many cleverclogs features, gizmos and gadgets the makers can wedge on to a phone or even how small they can shrink the thing.
> 
> It's all about user-friendly usability and Palm has got that in spades.



Why is the Blackberry outselling it 2:1? The BB isn’t known for being the most straight forward SP on the market….


----------



## jæd (Dec 20, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Why is the Blackberry outselling it 2:1? The BB isn’t known for being the most straight forward SP on the market….



Corporates vs consumers... Treo is seen mostly as a consumer brand, Blackberry has only recently begun to tap the market...


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Why is the Blackberry outselling it 2:1?


Until very recently Palm didn't have a new phone on the market, so it's hardly surprising that sales were slow. 

It'll be interesting to see how things pan out for the first two quarters next year when the 750w and 680 roll out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Until very recently Palm didn't have a new phone on the market, so it's hardly surprising that sales were slow.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how things pan out for the first two quarters next year when the 750w and 680 roll out.



I see. I agree especially with the glut of other smartphones coming (HTC looks to be a major player now).


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2006)

Cool. The new Treo 680s can take 8Gb SDHC memory cards. 

So no need for a separate MP3 player then!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2006)

It can?!? Link?


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2006)

Here you go: http://canuck-pda.ca/

FYI: the best Palm sites (and there are many) are: 
http://palmaddict.typepad.com/palmaddicts/
http://www.clieuk.co.uk/index.shtml
http://www.treonauts.com/index.php
http://www.treocentral.com/
http://mytreo.net/index.php
http://www.1src.com/

I have to say I was  really disappointed when I got my Windows Mobile phone  to find there wasn't anywhere near the same kind of community spirit with most sites feeling much more commercial, but maybe that's changed now.
http://portal.treobits.com/index.php


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2006)

Cheers. That certainly is good news (now if only they could get the camera spec up...) although I doubt Sony will worrying just yet.


----------



## jæd (Dec 21, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Cheers. That certainly is good news (now if only they could get the camera spec up...) although I doubt Sony will worrying just yet.



Do Sony make a smartphone, then...?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Do Sony make a smartphone, then...?



They make very popular walkman phones. Try to keep up dear...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Do Sony make a smartphone, then...?



Aside from the P800/900/910/990 series, they make very popular walkman phones.


----------



## jæd (Dec 21, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> They make very popular walkman phones. Try to keep up dear...



Sorry, got confused as you went off on a tangent about cameras... 

Walkman phones... Nice idea but what is the battery life like...? Maximum capacity... And my gym bans phones went working out so I'm going to need some kind of seperate mp3 player...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> Sorry, got confused as you went off on a tangent about cameras...
> 
> Walkman phones... Nice idea but what is the battery life like...? Maximum capacity... And my gym bans phones went working out so I'm going to need some kind of seperate mp3 player...



Well exactly, how good will the Treo 680 battery life be using it to play tunes all day? No idea about the Sony but I do know they are popular. 

Apple seems to have an interesting solution with their upcoming iPhone; two batteries, one for the music the other for the phone.


----------



## jæd (Dec 21, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well exactly, how good will the Treo 680 battery life be using it to play tunes all day? No idea about the Sony but I do know they are popular.



This is why I use an iPod for playing mp3's and a phone for making calls... That, and each is very good at the task assigned to it, rather than some kind of franken-phone...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> This is why I use an iPod for playing mp3's and a phone for making calls... That, and each is very good at the task assigned to it, rather than some kind of franken-phone...



Yep me too (I've a 40gig 4G iPod and a XDA Mini S). Don't see the point in a phone/MP3 combo just yet. The battery technology just isn't there yet (also memory cards aren't big enough in capacity either)...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Cool. The new Treo 680s can take 8Gb SDHC memory cards.
> 
> So no need for a separate MP3 player then!



Looking at that treonauts site (thanks) it seems to offer only 2 gig size cards for the treo 650 - so I guess that's the biggest I can get then


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> Looking at that treonauts site (thanks) it seems to offer only 2 gig size cards for the treo 650 - so I guess that's the biggest I can get then


That's what I've been using (a cheapo Extreme III card fromthe excellent 7dayshop.co.uk) - still, you can get tons of songs and videos on 2 GB!


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2006)

jæd said:
			
		

> This is why I use an iPod for playing mp3's and a phone for making calls... That, and each is very good at the task assigned to it, rather than some kind of franken-phone...


I hated lugging around separate gizmos, so the Treo does a great job of playing tunes and I can take calls in the street without having to rummage around for my phone (if I hear it over the music). Sorted!


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well exactly, how good will the Treo 680 battery life be using it to play tunes all day?


Can't say I've ever needed to play tunes all day, but you could always carry around a spare battery/poratble charger.




			
				Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Apple seems to have an interesting solution with their upcoming iPhone; two batteries, one for the music the other for the phone.


I didn't realise they'd announced it! Where did you see this?

(PS it's unlikely to be called the iPhone seeing as another - non Apple - product has just launched with that name)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I hated lugging around separate gizmos, so the Treo does a great job of playing tunes and I can take calls in the street without having to rummage around for my phone (if I hear it over the music). Sorted!



What's the impact on battery life like?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 21, 2006)

I've used my Treo 650 to listen to music and it hasn't murdered the battery

I've now had the phone for a year and I think I might buy one of these new higher capacity batteries for the treo...then I can use the old one as a backup too


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What's the impact on battery life like?


PLayed tunes for four-five hours on the flight to New York (and accessed the web earlier) and the battery was still around 85% or something.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2006)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> I've now had the phone for a year and I think I might buy one of these new higher capacity batteries for the treo...then I can use the old one as a backup too


That's what I'm using.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm posting this on my brand new mda vario II, and its brilliant. 7.50 a month for unlimited data on tmobile.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> (PS it's unlikely to be called the iPhone seeing as another - non Apple - product has just launched with that name)



Sorry missed this bit earlier, yeah I know about the Voip phone...er lemme see....Kevin Rose from Digg announced it on the Diggnation podcast a few weeks ago citing a very reliable source. It was also mentioned the phone would come in 4 and 8 gig versions, with a touch screen (the iPod can already sync with Outlook) and be a slide out. If it has a decent camera and wifi I can see myself getting one in the long run.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 21, 2006)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I'm posting this on my brand new mda vario II, and its brilliant. 7.50 a month for unlimited data on tmobile.



Is that the one with 3G? Its the successor to the XDA Mini S if memory serves. How much did the phone cost? How are you finding Windows Mobile 2005?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 22, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Is that the one with 3G? Its the successor to the XDA Mini S if memory serves. How much did the phone cost? How are you finding Windows Mobile 2005?


It's got HSDPA, so I can get up to 1.8 M/bit data speeds where the network supports it  

Windows mobile seems OK, nice and logical to use, there are buttons all over this thing, plus a very useful scroll wheel so navigation is a piece of piss.  Add to that a nice big screen and full qwerty keyboard and it makes a lovely bit of kit.

Cost me about £70 with a "flext" contract for t-mobile.

MDA vario II


----------



## jæd (Dec 22, 2006)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

>



My mate had the previous version... Kept crashing and freezing at akward times... Hopefully they've got rid of the bugs now...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 22, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> That's what I've been using (a cheapo Extreme III card fromthe excellent 7dayshop.co.uk) - still, you can get tons of songs and videos on 2 GB!




I found the Extreme 3 one for 45 quid there - great!

But there's also this one for 16 quid!!

http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_6&products_id=100916


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2006)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> It's got HSDPA, so I can get up to 1.8 M/bit data speeds where the network supports it
> 
> Windows mobile seems OK, nice and logical to use, there are buttons all over this thing, plus a very useful scroll wheel so navigation is a piece of piss.  Add to that a nice big screen and full qwerty keyboard and it makes a lovely bit of kit.
> 
> ...



Nice, it is the one I thought and wow that's some cool download speeds! I had a look on the T Mobile site and looks like you can get this for 40 quid with the right web n walk tariff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2006)

Some interesting views on next year in smartphones etc: http://www.infoworld.com/article/06/12/21/HNwireless07_1.html


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 26, 2006)

got an awesome present for xmas...tomtom satnav for the treo 650

I am in love with my treo all over again

It's the first time I have ever had satnav and I just love this technology - I find driving and getting lost really stressy and dangerous

and I'm also excited by the fact it can do walking and bikes...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 26, 2006)

it's all on an sd card...and it then talks blueoothly to the satnav thingy - which is tiny (9x4x1cm)

there's also some software that lives on the pc/mac but I don't think I need that once I have my tmobile contract (ie when data is free and I can download updates direct to the treo)


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 2, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> I found the Extreme 3 one for 45 quid there - great!
> 
> But there's also this one for 16 quid!!
> 
> http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_6&products_id=100916




there's also a 2gig sd card on amazon...even comes with a placcy thing for carrying cards around...which presumably is what the extra 2 pounds goes on eh

 ByteStor 2GB SD (Secure Digital) Card with card caddy
by ByteStor
(3 customer reviews)     More about this product
Price: 	£17.99 & this item Delivered FREE in the UK with Super Saver Delivery. See details and conditions


----------



## jæd (Jan 2, 2007)

There's Card Reader if you want your Treo to work like a USB key... Works nicely on Linux/Mac. haven't tried Windows but guess it will just as flawlessly for thet...


----------



## scott_forester (Jan 2, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> got an awesome present for xmas...tomtom satnav for the treo 650
> 
> I am in love with my treo all over again
> 
> ...




I'm waiting for the Nokia N95 with GPS built in.


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2007)

scott_forester said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the Nokia N95 with GPS built in.


Looks like you might be in for quite a wait - it's already been delayed to Q2 2007 and I'd be very wary of buying the first gen of a complex Nokia phone.

http://www.mobilegazette.com/nokia-n95-06x09x26.htm


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> and I'm also excited by the fact it can do walking and bikes...


I've been mulling over investing in a sat nav but seeing as I do more walking/hiking and cycling I'd be more interested in a GPS system that uses Ordnance Survey maps.

There people do a Palm version: http://www.fugawi.com/web/products/fugawi_uk_digital_maps_v2.htm
Anyone tried 'em?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 3, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> There's Card Reader if you want your Treo to work like a USB key... Works nicely on Linux/Mac. haven't tried Windows but guess it will just as flawlessly for thet...



that looks v interesting - thanks!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I've been mulling over investing in a sat nav but seeing as I do more walking/hiking and cycling I'd be more interested in a GPS system that uses Ordnance Survey maps.
> 
> There people do a Palm version: http://www.fugawi.com/web/products/fugawi_uk_digital_maps_v2.htm
> Anyone tried 'em?




I was kind of hoping tomtom would have downloadable ordnance survey maps...

Have been thinking that tomtom will still be fab for most of my country walking excursions - set waypoint at place where you leave the car, the train station, the pub or whatever...ramble off randomly towards the interesting thing on the horizon until thirsty or scared...and then navigate back to the waypoint...(avoiding any cliffs or inland seas etc that tomtom doesnt know about)

quick look at fugawi - looks a bit more tech heavy than tomtom but that's fine..and if it's the only option


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll see if I can blag a review copy and get back to you!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 3, 2007)

If I had to rely on a map, I'd rather have a paper one, myself  (as backup to the gizmo, of course)


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 3, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> There's Card Reader if you want your Treo to work like a USB key... Works nicely on Linux/Mac. haven't tried Windows but guess it will just as flawlessly for thet...



just thought...what would be deeply cool would be an sd card that had a usb on the end..


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh, it looks like there's a newer version available:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fugawi-UK-S...ef=acc_glance__ai_1_title/203-9461548-1058362


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> just thought...what would be deeply cool would be an sd card that had a usb on the end..


Like this?
http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/7910/sandisk-ultra-ii-sd-card-with-usb-adapter-now-available/


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 3, 2007)

you can buy those.  SD cards, with an folding out usb port.
edit: just like the ed posted


----------



## jæd (Jan 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Like this?
> http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/7910/sandisk-ultra-ii-sd-card-with-usb-adapter-now-available/



Thats nearly a year old... The prices for 1Gb have come down since then...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh, it looks like there's a newer version available:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fugawi-UK-S...ef=acc_glance__ai_1_title/203-9461548-1058362




I've read through the reviews and there's some complaints about the Palm software...just to confirm: If I upload this to the Palm I can then use it a Live gps thingy alongside my standalone gps receiver from tomtom (just the satellite connector thingy)? Not that I can afford to buy this kind of thing right now, but I am intrigued by the possibilities (meet you at LatLong9898986267 at midnight kind of thing)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Thats nearly a year old... The prices for 1Gb have come down since then...



I thought they'd discontinued that line due to lack of sales?


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I thought they'd discontinued that line due to lack of sales?


These ones look like they're still available:

http://www.proporta.com/F02/PPF02P05.php?t_id=2306&t_mode=des
http://www.picstop.co.uk/Secure-Digital-SD/SanDisk-Ultra-II-(USB)-SD-Plus-Card---1GB


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

Or if you're quick:
http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_6&products_id=101274


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> These ones look like they're still available:
> 
> http://www.proporta.com/F02/PPF02P05.php?t_id=2306&t_mode=des
> http://www.picstop.co.uk/Secure-Digital-SD/SanDisk-Ultra-II-(USB)-SD-Plus-Card---1GB



Oh right, maybe I was thinking of something else (either that or that don't make them and this is just left over stock?)?!


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like Fugawi will be sending me out their South England package, so I'd better get myself a GPS unit pronto!

Anyone used a Holux GPSlim240 GPS Receiver? I've hear they're good, albeit a bit pricey.

(Maybe I'll start a different thread for this)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Looks like Fugawi will be sending me out their South England package, so I'd better get myself a GPS unit pronto!
> 
> Anyone used a Holux GPSlim240 GPS Receiver? I've hear they're good, albeit a bit pricey.
> 
> (Maybe I'll start a different thread for this)


I've never yet seen a gps unit that is easier to use, and is as reliable, than a map and compass....


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I've never yet seen a gps unit that is easier to use, and is as reliable, than a map and compass....


If you happen to have a compass and a map on your person, of course (I tend to take my phone everywhere, you see).

And it'll work when it's dark too!

I prefer 'real' maps and compasses too, but I'd love to be able to carry around a GPS/Ordnance Survey combo in my pocket too. 
Be great to see where I'm progressing on a long train journey, for example.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 3, 2007)

nice one...
in the interests of a complete review it could be tried with the tomtom gps receiver as well..you are welcome to borrow mine for a bit


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm being sent this: http://www.fugawi.com/web/products/fugawi_uk_digital_maps_v2.htm

Thanks for our offer, but I've just ordered the teensy weensy Holux GPSlim240 GPS Receiver http://tinyurl.com/y4la57

If I get it all working, I'd be happy to give you a demo!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks..I can't find my model of gps on the fugawi pages so it probably wouldn't work but it would be great to see it up and running on the treo


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> And it'll work when it's dark too!


Since when does a map stop working at night?


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Since when does a map stop working at night?


Bit hard to spot landmarks when it's pitch dark fella! Surely, you can't deny the usefulness of being able to get an exact fix on your location _as well as_ using a map?

Anyway, the map system I'm trying to sort out for my Palm uses Ordnance Survey maps, so it's much the same.

Back to the Palm, in-between all the iphone hype, the Palm continues to scoop up plaudits, with  Strategy Analytics putting the Palm Treo 700P ahead of the  T-Mobile Dash and Blackberry's Pearl for usability.



> The Treo 700P, which runs on a Palm OS, achieved top ratings in four out of the five categories tested, including a 15-point lead over the Windows Mobile based T-Mobile Dash for application usability. The Treo 700P also leads for Menu/UI, Input and Display, while the Dash scored highest for Style/Design. As found in previous AWL testing, participants who were unfamiliar with a Blackberry struggled with the steep out-of-the-box learning curve of Pearl
> http://boston.dbusinessnews.com/shownews.php?newsid=102995&type_news=latest


----------



## alcopop (Jan 11, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm being sent this: http://www.fugawi.com/web/products/fugawi_uk_digital_maps_v2.htm
> 
> Thanks for our offer, but I've just ordered the teensy weensy Holux GPSlim240 GPS Receiver http://tinyurl.com/y4la57
> 
> If I get it all working, I'd be happy to give you a demo!


I have one of them  - works great with tomtom and n80


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 11, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Surely, you can't deny the usefulness of being able to get an exact fix on your location _as well as_ using a map?


Your talking to someone who was captain of an orienteering team, I can pretty much navigate blindfolded 

GPS is for wimps


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 17, 2007)

*Treo 680*

While out looking for a laptop yesterday with RO we wandered into Micro Anvika on T Court Road. I noticed the Treo 680 in the display and asked to have a look, it was out of juice so couldn't be turned on but I figured having a butch was still worth it. 

I must say it has a excellent form factor, feels just perfect in the hand, very light and compact. The buttons looked a little cramped compared to the 650 but I reckon you'd just get used to that. 

It's a real bloody shame it's so underpowered...here's hoping Palm get their act together and release a 3G, decent camera, wifi enabled version this year! If they did I'd have one quick time.
















RO thought it looked crap but what does she know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 20, 2007)

*What is the Palm Sherlock?*

Curious.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm hoping it's a Palm 700p-like device for the European market, preferably with no aerial and wi-fi and huge memory storage.

Anything, in fact, so long as it doesn't run on Windows.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm hoping it's a Palm 700p-like device for the European market, preferably with no aerial and wi-fi and huge memory storage.
> 
> Anything, in fact, so long as it doesn't run on Windows.



If it had wifi, decent specs (pleeeeeze let's have at least a 2mp camera) and was the same size and weight as the Treo 680 I'd buy it.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 21, 2007)

yes let's hope its Palm not windows - how likely is that though? sigh


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> yes let's hope its Palm not windows - how likely is that though? sigh


I dunno to be honest. I thought that Palm was more or less finished about a year ago, and then they brought out the superb Treo 700p (US only, sadly) and -  in the States at least - the 680 is having an _almighty_ push.

And seeing as they've now bought back the OS, maybe there's hope for the platform yet.

The way they've done business does remind me of the Amiga. Great product that everyone loves, but constantly hampered by business bollocks.

Mind you, the Palm platform is still immensely popular in the States.


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 21, 2007)

On the recommendation of Fridgemagnet on a thread somewhere around here, I bought a Palm Tx. It is probably one of the best pieces of technology I have seen for the money- I am a convert to the platform. It could do with being slightly more stable, but I'm with you editor.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm surprised you're not finding it stable - that's one of the best things about the Palm OS, in my experience.

What apps have you installed?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 21, 2007)

Zero problems with my windows based Vario II so far


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Zero problems with my windows based Vario II so far


Oh dear. Now you're asking for it!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Oh dear. Now you're asking for it!


Lets hope not


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you're not finding it stable - that's one of the best things about the Palm OS, in my experience.
> 
> What apps have you installed?


It is very stable, but not perfectly so.

I have the new ptunes, wikipedia running on tomeraider, snapper mail, tcmp, tomtom6, isilo, datebk6 (amazing), various massive medical textbooks and reference utilities, spanish and english oxford dictionaries, a thesaurus, the list goes on.....


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> I have the new ptunes, wikipedia running on tomeraider, snapper mail, tcmp, tomtom6, isilo, datebk6 (amazing), the list goes on.....


Are you using a launcher? Launcher X is superb and helps space free.

And if you like Datebk you might *love* Agendus - when you use it with the desktop version it's got to be the best PIM/PDA combo available on any platform! I loves it!


----------



## Hyb (Jan 22, 2007)

I swapped my year and a half old Treo 650 for a 750v last week. Which, despite my initial reservations about leaving PalmOSdom, I'm really liking.

Build quality is a million times better. The dynamics and polish of WM5 make it pleasant to use. Seems more snappy and stable than PalmOS has been in the past. And UMTS is a godsend.

My only gripe is having to re-source apps like Agendus and Chatter.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2007)

Hyb said:
			
		

> Build quality is a million times better. The dynamics and polish of WM5 make it pleasant to use. Seems more snappy and stable than PalmOS has been in the past. And UMTS is a godsend.
> 
> My only gripe is having to re-source apps like Agendus and Chatter.


I couldn't get on with the smaller screen and I really missed Agendus (there's nothing even remotely as good on the WM platform - and I really looked hard!)

You can get an app that lets you run Palm apps on a Pocket PC, btw.


----------



## Hyb (Jan 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I couldn't get on with the smaller screen and I really missed Agendus (there's nothing even remotely as good on the WM platform - and I really looked hard!)
> 
> You can get an app that lets you run Palm apps on a Pocket PC, btw.


Really? Wow. I hadn't got round to looking for a PIM replacement yet, but just noticed that Agendus have a PPC version too. Hopefully a thorough replacement for Chatter will come along soon.

The smaller screen was something that worried me a bit and it may still make a difference for things like games. Though I'm left with the feeling that WM5 does seem to make much more efficient use of the size by way of fonts and icons.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2007)

Hyb said:
			
		

> The dynamics and polish of WM5 make it pleasant to use.



Now there's a statement guaranteed to get the Palm zealots (like Mac one's but with better money sense) spluttering into their beer!


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2007)

Hyb said:
			
		

> The smaller screen was something that worried me a bit and it may still make a difference for things like games. Though I'm left with the feeling that WM5 does seem to make much more efficient use of the size by way of fonts and icons.


You'll probably find that it more than compensates for any increased efficiencies in the font department with woeful inefficiencies in the program and OS Bloat Department.

I couldn't believe how many files came with each program compared to the Palm's approach. And folders! My phone was stuffed full of them as soon as I started installing a few programs!

But the WM Treo is a lovely looking phone.


----------



## Hyb (Jan 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Now there's a statement guaranteed to get the Palm zealots (like Mac one's but with better money sense) spluttering into their beer!


Haha. I was one of them, only a week or so ago.

I spent quite a while mocking a fellow 650-come-750 user before pulling the trigger on mine. I also considered exercising the 30day exchange for the first few days, worrying that I'd made the wrong decision. Not that there are any other devices I'd consider at this moment.

Alas it was a steep adjustment curve to the way WM5 works. DLL's on my phone is a bit of a funny feeling. Did I mention that IE (I know, I know) behaves a million times better than Blazer? When I'm working with UNIX terminals day-in day-out, it's nice to have something that feels more polished though. Palm will need to wheel out a Cobalt smartphone before I'm tempted to go back.

Which WM device did you try, Editor. 700 or 750?


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2007)

Hyb said:
			
		

> Which WM device did you try, Editor. 700 or 750?


I bought an imate JAMM and fucking hated the OPS, despite sticking with it for a whole year and buying all the latest software for it. I use Agendus a lot and there was nothing that came within a mile of it (the WM equivalent apps were hideously clunky).

I've had a play on the 750, but still preferred the usability - and crucially, the software - of the Palm OS.


----------



## jayeola (Jan 23, 2007)

Bought a Treo 650 from CEX on TCR in London for 165 quid. Got an "Orange" logo on it so I unlocked it for a tenner. Woosh! Keyboard took ten seconds to get used to. Within 2 mins I was able to collect all my emails from a pop3 account. Summary:-
* 5 way jog "joy stick" means that you don't have to use a stylus to navigate thru the functions and menus. You can (sorta) use this thing with one hand (oo-eer)
* Entering text is very easy
* SMS and emails work great with the keyboard
*Text messages are stored as threads called conversations. Makes it very easy to navigate thru the history of a convo
* Camera's OK but you do need lots of light.
* get an SD card and play mp3s  (Sounds quality is OK but not very loud if you like bumping house, techno or jungle)
* Played 90 mins of music and the battery held up OK
- Not installed any extra tools as I want to get to grips with and master the basics. Think I already have though.
- Needs a "hip case". Don't feel comfortable with having it in my back pocket


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> * get an SD card and play mp3s  (Sounds quality is OK but not very loud if you like bumping house, techno or jungle)


If you install PocketTunes you'll get tons of volume.

Oh, and get Launcher X to store your programs on the SD card.


----------



## jayeola (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm actually looking for a chess app. Something to do on the train.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2007)

Da daa!
http://www.freewarepalm.com/games/openchess.shtml


----------



## jayeola (Jan 23, 2007)

Gwan!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

Palm 700p and Palm 680 triumph in 5-way test to see which is the most 'user friendly' phone on Infosyncworld!

http://www.infosyncworld.com/news/n/7399.html

The Palm 700p and 750w also won their best business phones of the year prize too!
http://www.infosyncworld.com/news/n/7328.html

I wish we could get the 700p here - the aerial doesn't bother me and I'd like the better camera and increased storage.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2007)

I just wish they'd put wifi on these things (along with everyone else it seems these days)...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 24, 2007)

Can anyone reccomend a good site for windows Mobile downloads?  Lots of free ones would be nice 

I'm bloody loving my Vario II now - being able to surf the web at broadband ish speeds whilst I'm out on the road with work is fantastic


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Can anyone reccomend a good site for windows Mobile downloads?  Lots of free ones would be nice


You should have got a Palm if you're after good freeware - there's *loads* more software available!

The lack of enthusiastic, non commercial websites about the OS was the one thing I really missed when I had a WM phone - I could find nothing to match the likes of http://palmaddict.typepad.com/palmaddicts/ and http://www.clieuk.co.uk/index.shtml.

But try http://www.pocketpcthoughts.com/ and 
http://www.pocketnow.com/index.php?a=portal_browse&t=reviews


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh, and this looks great: a tabbed browser for the Palm OS!
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=9495

Features
* A Tabbed interface (supporting up to 3 tabs)
* An address bar featuring a url box and navigation buttons
* An Integrated RSS reader
* Private browsing (mask the history, cache and cookies)
* Support for JPEG, GIF, BMP and PNG (with alpha channels) images
* Support for HTML/XHTML/WML/RSS 1.0/2.0
* Support for WAP 1.0/2.0
* Support for Hires and Hires+ screen sizes
* Advanced 5-Way scrolling (based off of the Nokia S60 Browser)
* No need for the Java VM!

Yes please!


----------



## jayeola (Jan 24, 2007)

beez:-
For downloads:- http://www.download.com/2001-11512_4-0.html?tag=dir

Ed:- Now that I'm rocking with this treao, (sent an email on the tube to let the chaps know about my train being delayed), how can I back up contacts to an SD card?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

Your best bet is to get something like Resco Backup which can do scheduled back ups of your entire phone: http://www.resco.net/palm/backup/default.asp

Mine runs every two days at 4am.

This one's supposed to be good too:
http://www.bluenomad.com/bb/prod_backupbuddy_details.html

There's also freeware options:
http://www.freewarepalm.com/utilities/backup.shtml


----------



## jayeola (Jan 24, 2007)

Um, I ask as it seems that the Treo's default app wants to back up over the net. Loads of bandwidth = ££.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 24, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> Um, I ask as it seems that the Treo's default app wants to back up over the net. Loads of bandwidth = ££.


You wanna get on T-Mobiles unlimted data tarrif then!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's anther back up option:
http://www.standalone.com/palmos/right_back_up/

Of course, if you're hotsyncing your Treo, you'll also have all your contacts safely stored on your PC.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 24, 2007)

*Please buy me one of these....*





It's not out yet, so you've got time to save up.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 24, 2007)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> It's not out yet, so you've got time to save up.


Just get a Vario II, from what I've heard it has pretty much the same features, just dosen't have such a big screen...

And it'll fit in your pocket


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 24, 2007)

Do not spoil the dream! 

Just for that, you can buy me one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2007)

Good Treo 750v review (with comparisons to the 650) here.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2007)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> It's not out yet, so you've got time to save up.


That's like the ugliest thing *ever*!


----------



## jayeola (Jan 26, 2007)

Uh-huh. Didn't actually wan't to say it "aloud".


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 26, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> That's like the ugliest thing *ever*!


You're such a clichéd slave to fashion.... 

Check out the specs:

    * Windows mobile 5.0 pocket PC. Phone Edition
    * Intel XScale, 624 MHz
    * 5 inch TFT with 65,000 colours and 640x480 pixels resolution
    * 128 MB RAM AND 256 MB ROM
    * 8 GB harddisk
    * miniSD
    * GSM: GPRS/edge (850/900/1800/1900) and UMTS/hsdpa (2100 MHz for Europe)
    * Wi-Fi 802,11 b/g and Bluetooth 2.0
    * Onboard GPS
    * Camera: 3 megapixel
    * Dimensions: 133.1 x 97 x 20 mm (including 4 mm thick keyboard
    * Weight: 355 grammes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice piece of kit specs wise although they could have done a better job with that keyboard...


----------



## jæd (Jan 26, 2007)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> * Windows mobile 5.0 pocket PC. Phone Edition



After seeing the random crashes, lock-ups and missed calls a friend experienced I'm going to want something a bit more reliable..!


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2007)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> You're such a clichéd slave to fashion....


Oh, come on. That thing may well have fantastic specs but it. is. ugly. Look at those nasty squinty little buttons!
And why on earth have a battery-sucking hard drive when you could fit 8 gig flash memory? And miniSD? Nah.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2007)

They reckon here it'll go for £330 over here, and in this pic the keyboard doesn't look quite as bad...


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> They reckon here it'll go for £330 over here, and in this pic the keyboard doesn't look quite as bad...


You'd have fun trying to use that thing with one hand.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You'd have fun trying to use that thing with one hand.



Sure but I don't think this is really for the one handed smartphone market do you?


----------



## jayeola (Jan 27, 2007)

Meh. Taking Treo650 back  to computer Exchange. Dead zero on the keyboard.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> Meh. Taking Treo650 back  to computer Exchange. Dead zero on the keyboard.


You got it from_ Computer Exchange?!!!_  

I'd never buy anything from those people again after they tried to rip me off on a dodgy Palm Vx I got from them.

You can get a new 650 for around £180 here http://www.microdirect.co.uk/ProductInfo.aspx?ProductID=14916&&source=Dealtime


----------



## jayeola (Jan 27, 2007)

like I said. Meh.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2007)

*Palm goes Alf Garnet!*

Huh?  

What a duff name.



> Palm OS is no more. It is a sad day in mobile OS land
> 
> ACCESS has officially renamed Palm OS to Garnet OS and the new name will begin to show up on Palm powered machines in the near future.



Now that's a name definitely to lower the cool logo splash on your Treo!


----------



## jayeola (Jan 29, 2007)

Synched the Treo with my laptop using pilot-xfer, a Linux-based tool....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2007)

*Sony to bring Flash-only UX1 UMPC to UK*

Nice looking although (unsurprisingly because Sony are right fucking skanks when it comes to price) it's pricey:



> Sony will bring its Flash-based Vaio UX ultra-mobile PC (UMPC) out of Japan next month when it ships the VGN-UX1XN micro PC in the UK. It may be small, but this handheld wireless computer comes at a hefty price: it will retail for a whopping £2,000.
> 
> sony ux390n premium micro pc
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 5, 2007)

*Treo 750 unlocked!*

link



> Palm will tomorrow begin selling an unlocked version of its Windows Mobile-based 3G smart phone, the Treo 750. Not only unlocked, but also HSDPA-capable, the company said today.
> 
> The move brings carrier Vodafone's exclusive rights to sell the device, which it has marketed as the 750v since September 2006, to an end. The 750v - so far, at any rate - lacks support for the HSDPA download speed-boosting technology, but it will be part of the unlocked 750 - and, presumably, 750s offered by other carriers.


----------



## moon (Feb 9, 2007)

I Just got a T-mobile, MDA Vario II and am absolutely lovin' it  

Have msn messenger (i think) internet on Wi fi and 3g, gprs, GSM, HSDPA capable as well as other services, email, good camera, video cam, mp3 player etc etc etc will be adding IRC and Skype soon as well.

In fact i dont call it a phone any more, its my new 'Comms Device'

http://www.coolsmartphone.com/article701.html


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2007)

moon said:
			
		

> I Just got a T-mobile, MDA Vario II and am absolutely lovin' it


Great innit, I'm loving mine


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2007)

The MDA has got a great feature set - and the camera severely spanks the Treo's arse, but I really need something that can be used one handed and I've never got on with slide out keyboards.

I've reviewed some of the better Pocket PC apps here: http://www.urban75.org/tech/
(scroll to bottom left)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2007)

moon said:
			
		

> will be adding....Skype soon as well


Check your contract - IIRC the web 'n' walk service has a clause about not using VOIP services.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2007)

moon said:
			
		

> I Just got a T-mobile, MDA Vario II and am absolutely lovin' it
> 
> Have msn messenger (i think) internet on Wi fi and 3g, gprs, GSM, HSDPA capable as well as other services, email, good camera, video cam, mp3 player etc etc etc will be adding IRC and Skype soon as well.
> 
> ...



'Comms Device'? I like it...


----------



## moon (Feb 9, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Check your contract - IIRC the web 'n' walk service has a clause about not using VOIP services.



Yes I know


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Check your contract - IIRC the web 'n' walk service has a clause about not using VOIP services.


Can't use your phone as a modem for your laptop either


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Can't use your phone as a modem for your laptop either


IIRC there are three different we 'n' walk plans and you can use your phone as a modem on two of them.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> IIRC there are three different we 'n' walk plans and you can use your phone as a modem on two of them.


Really? Not the unlimited deal though, presumably?


----------



## moon (Feb 9, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> IIRC there are three different we 'n' walk plans and you can use your phone as a modem on two of them.



yes web and walk plus and web and walk max...both unlimited.

That is unlimited to 5gig, 3 gig ( and 1 gig for normal webnwalk) per month.

you get your wrists slapped if you go over ure limit on 2 consecutive months.

http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/eshop/per...lk&paymentTypeId=1&bundleTypeGroup=0&navTab=3


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Really? Not the unlimited deal though, presumably?


I'm on web 'n' walk plus, which is unlimted, lets me use chat services like MSN (which you're not meant to on the standard one) and I'm 99% sure lets me use my phone as a modem.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2007)

Ah yes - you've got to use their Plus or Max plans which are a lot more expensive at £37.50 and £57.50/month.

http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/eshop/per...lk&paymentTypeId=1&bundleTypeGroup=0&navTab=3


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm paying £37.50/month.  Still far less than I was paying on Orange payg for just calls


----------



## jayeola (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone got a case for one of the Treos? I'm investing alot of time using it (bloody handy it is too!) and would like to protect it from drops and scratches.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> Anyone got a case for one of the Treos? I'm investing alot of time using it (bloody handy it is too!) and would like to protect it from drops and scratches.


I've got one you can have if you like.  I decided that I was going to use my Treo as a workhorse rather than a precious object so I'm not bothered about getting it scuffed.


----------



## jayeola (Feb 12, 2007)

Um, how can we hook up? Albert and trade the case/cover for  a beer?


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure. If you remind me, I can bring it down for Offline on Saturday.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2007)

Haven't tried it yet but this free voice recording/emailing app  for the Treo looks interesting:
http://www.aventvoice.com/more-info.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 15, 2007)

*HTC wants to merge with Sony Ericsson*

Now this could be interesting:



> HTC sees Sony Ericsson as potential merger candidate. Cellphone maker HTC, has the same growth as Sony Ericsson. The company is an Ericsson customer, and in an interview with di.se says CEO and company starter Peter Chou that he really wants to talk merger with Sony Ericsson.


Link


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 15, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Haven't tried it yet but this free voice recording/emailing app  for the Treo looks interesting:
> http://www.aventvoice.com/more-info.html



trying it now...looks interesting..and free - but for how much longer? also they seem to be trying to get me to send emails via their server or something..am a bit confused tbh

also my recordings are really scratchy - is that what I sound like on the phone I wonder


still this was the first app I downloaded directly to my phone after getting tmobile..yay this is so much better than installing via a synch


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 16, 2007)

hmm well it may be me failing with aventvoice (installed it from the net, via the card er it didnt look right)...but i've deleted it now..it keeps randomly contacting the net..


----------



## Ae589 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone got any opinions on the samsung i600?

http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-sgh-i600-051456.php


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2007)

I think that's the one Major Nelson mentioned in a recent podcast, he seemed to be very impressed by it (in particular the download speeds). The specs look nice...


----------



## Ae589 (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone on ebay thought so - I saw one go for £2.5k about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2007)

Ae589 said:
			
		

> Someone on ebay thought so - I saw one go for £2.5k about 3 weeks ago.



2.5k?? Jesus!


----------



## moon (Feb 16, 2007)

It looks like a pocket calculator

www.pocketcalculatorshow.com/calculator/index5.html

get a t-mobile vario II instead


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm using versamail on my treo 650 and it's fine 'n dandy with my emails

I'd like to get another email account and I'm hoping there's one out there that is free, allows POP access (which is what versamail needs I think?) and is generally treo friendly

it's not going to be my main email address - just one to give out to companies i suspect might spam me

e2a..actually I could just use a web based email and access it via the web browser..so if there are no cheap or free suppliers I guess I do that


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 19, 2007)

I access yahoo via pop3 through snappermail on my palm tx- it is pretty easy to set up


----------



## jayeola (Feb 19, 2007)

i created an account called "myphone@foodeblah.something"  which I use just for the phone. Pop3, really simple and nice and dandy.  

/* no spam so far */


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 19, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> /* no spam so far */



You are John C Dvorak and I claim my five pounds.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2007)

What do peeps think of the Blackberry Pearl? Wasn't sure of it myself until a mate got one recently, lovely looking phone but not sure about that keyboard...


----------



## renegadechicken (Feb 20, 2007)

i got the treo 750v...escellent phone cannot fault it...not cheap, but very good


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What do peeps think of the Blackberry Pearl? Wasn't sure of it myself until a mate got one recently, lovely looking phone but not sure about that keyboard...


Looks *lovely* but it's as fiddly as fuck.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Looks *lovely* but it's as fiddly as fuck.



Fiddly? In what sense, keyboard, button size, menus?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2007)

renegadechicken said:
			
		

> i got the treo 750v...escellent phone cannot fault it...not cheap, but very good



How have you found Windows Mobile 5?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How have you found Windows Mobile 5?


Horrible. What kind of fucked up OS keeps programs running until the the handset grinds to a crawl?

And could they make closing a program any more complicated?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Horrible. What kind of fucked up OS keeps programs running until the the handset grinds to a crawl?
> 
> And could they make closing a program any more complicated?



Erm, thank you renegadechicken...?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Erm, thank you renegadechicken...?


Sorry. I didn't realise it was a_ private _question (but you are aware that I'm currently testing a WM2005 Treo, yes?)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Sorry. I didn't realise it was a_ private _question (but you are aware that I'm currently testing a WM2005 Treo, yes?)



Er it wasn't and yes I know you are but I wanted a non Palm fanboy opinion.  

Just as my experience of WM5 and WM3 is different from yours his might be also and it's better to get an all round view rather than just trusting one reviewer...


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Just as my experience of WM5 and WM3 is different from yours his might be also and it's better to get an all round view rather than just trusting one reviewer...


I approached WM2005 with an open mind - in fact, I was a little excited what with it coming on a Treo - but I find it incredible that simple things like _closing a program_ still haven't been addressed!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I approached WM2005 with an open mind - in fact, I was a little excited what with it coming on a Treo - but I find it incredible that simple things like _closing a program_ still haven't been addressed!



Well, I wasn't talking about your approach I was refering to the outcome and attitudes of the experience...anyhoo...regarding closing progs, yeah it stupid very stupid but easy to do from experience. More puzzling is why they haven't added a on and off setting for multitasking so those of us that want to can and those that don't can also...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2007)

*Is Palm for sale?*



> Is Palm up for sale? There's been no official word from Ed Colligan and crew, but shares of the company jumped last week on speculation that they were quietly prepping themselves for acquisition. We've heard merger rumors before -- there was some half-baked chatter back in the day that RIM was after 'em -- and it does seem like Palm is at a crossroads.
> 
> The future of its two OS strategy is murky at best, and while the Treo has been doing fairly well here in the US, they've definitely had trouble getting traction abroad and have seemed flat-footed in the face of stiffening competition from HTC, Nokia, Samsung, RIM, and Motorola (not to mention the looming threat of the iPhone, which threatens to peel off a good number of the prosumers and enthusiasts that were once Palm's bread and butter).


Link

Hmmm merger/aquisition rumour seems to be all the craze at the mo, HTC and Sony now Palm rumoured to be bought...


----------



## jæd (Feb 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well, I wasn't talking about your approach I was refering to the outcome and attitudes of the experience...anyhoo...regarding closing progs, yeah it stupid very stupid but easy to do from experience. More puzzling is why they haven't added a on and off setting for multitasking so those of us that want to can and those that don't can also...



Isn't there some kind of TaskManager...?  Or even a simple "Close" button...?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2007)

On my Vario closing a program is easy - right soft key brings up a running program list, then just select the prog you wan to close....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Isn't there some kind of TaskManager...?  Or even a simple "Close" button...?



Yep.


----------



## jæd (Feb 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep.



Yep there is, or yep there isn't...?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> On my Vario closing a program is easy - right soft key brings up a running program list, then just select the prog you wan to close....


But you have to admit that's a bit of a needless palaver compared to just closing the app from within the program, no?

I mean, that's how just about every other OS works - including Windows.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Yep there is, or yep there isn't...?



There is a task manager.


----------



## jæd (Feb 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> There is a task manager.



But no close button in the actual program...?


----------



## lights.out.london (Feb 21, 2007)

*Blackberry*

Has anyone tried replacing the OS preloaded on the Blackberry Pearl with a.n.other e.g. Opera?

On a BB users forum, someone suggested I try this. But it took me ages to get the BB email and browser working (tahnks very much Vodafone). Would a new OS mean I have to set-up my email accounts from scratch again? Is there any real, tangible benefit to Opera?

I'm tempted to take the "If it ain't broke..." approach.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> But no close button in the actual program...?



There is a end all running prog button in software.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> But no close button in the actual program...?


Nope. Windows just keeps every single program opened running until the machine eventually slows to a crawl and then you have to call up a separate interface to manually close down programs. It's unbelievably stupid.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Nope. Windows just keeps every single program opened running until the machine eventually slows to a crawl and then you have to call up a separate interface to manually close down programs. It's unbelievably stupid.



Eh?  In my pda (iPaq 4150 running WM 2003) and now my XDA Mini S (runs WM5) they both have a task manager where you can end tasks to stop them running in the background. Have they removed this feature for the Treo 750??


----------



## jæd (Feb 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Eh?  In my pda (iPaq 4150 running WM 2003) and now my XDA Mini S (runs WM5) they both have a task manager where you can end tasks to stop them running in the background. Have they removed this feature for the Treo 750??



But no actual "close" or "exit" in the program/application you are running... Thats just so... dumb... It sounds like a UI nightmare... No wonder my friend eventually gave up on his PocketPC phone. (He's got a Nokia E61 and its as reliable as Palm...)


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Eh?  In my pda (iPaq 4150 running WM 2003) and now my XDA Mini S (runs WM5) they both have a task manager where you can end tasks to stop them running in the background. Have they removed this feature for the Treo 750??


You're completely missing the point. You shouldn't have to call up a fucking task manager _just to close a program._

And I was quite correct: if you open a program and click the 'x' it doesn't actually close like on just about every other OS known to mankind, but keeps on running. Open and 'close' enough programs and your machine grinds to a halt, as I've discovered several times.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You're completely missing the point. You shouldn't have to call up a fucking task manager _just to close a program._
> 
> .



My apologies...in my view the option should have an on/off functionality [in the settings] for those who like multi tasking rather than removing it completely because some don't.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 21, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> But you have to admit that's a bit of a needless palaver compared to just closing the app from within the program, no?


It is a bit, but tbh I've not managed to bring my machine to a halt yet - it will sit there with a web browser, picture viewer, contacts manager and word all running along together fine


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2007)

Oooh! The red Palm 680 is now available in the UK!

http://eurostore.palm.com/is-bin/IN...ountryName=UnitedKingdom&search_online=online

*tempted


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for the headsup on the red treo - have passed that on to bro in law

umm I'm in singapore next week and cheerily told my employers that of course my treo 650 would let me take and make calls there...and in India..

was I telling the truth?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Feb 24, 2007)

the 650 is on sale in singapore and india so yup it should work fine


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 27, 2007)

Crackberry.com has officially launched. So says the press release:



> BlackBerry users looking to indulge their inclinations or control their CrackBerry habits now have a website on which to find both a fix and a cure.
> 
> CrackBerry.com, the "Number One Site for BlackBerry Users and Abusers," was launched today. The site is dedicated to users of Research In Motion's ubiquitous personal e-mail and phone devices, often called "CrackBerries" because of their addictive nature. The term "CrackBerry" was Webster's Dictionary New Word of the Year for 2006. Today, some nine million people own BlackBerries.
> 
> "Our aim is simple," says Kevin Michaluk, CrackBerry's CEO. "We want to establish CrackBerry.com as the premier resource for anything and everything BlackBerry." Michaluk, and two fellow BlackBerry users, recognized the need for an end-user focused BlackBerry site. "The site is relevant and useful to those who have made the BlackBerry a part of their daily lives -from Wall Street financiers and business executives who use the device for professional use, to teenagers and socialites who use the device to stay connected."


More

So, there you have it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 1, 2007)

*Run Palm OS Apps in Windows Mobile*

Interesting...



> One of the big reasons people plunk down their hard-earned cash on mobile devices is the freedom they provide - to work, entertain yourself, or communicate almost anywhere. That freedom rarely comes without limitations though. Buy an iPod, for example, and you can pretty much forget about buying your music from anywhere but Apple's iTunes store. Similarly, if you buy a Windows Mobile-based PDA, you can't run applications written for Palm OS devices.
> 
> Or maybe you can, using StyleTap Inc.'s StyleTap Platform, a Palm OS emulation utility that promises to let you run most Palm software on most Windows Mobile devices. StyleTap Platform works with Windows Mobile 5.0/2003 as well as Pocket PC 2002/2002, including Pocket PC Phone Edition. (A preview version for Windows Mobile Smartphone Edition devices like the Motorola Q or T-Mobile Dash is available.)


Link


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 5, 2007)

*Leaked Photos of the BlackBerry 8300*

And another smartphone gains wifi...good move by BB to add a decent camera too to the new 8300:







More photos and info


----------



## Hyb (Mar 6, 2007)

I think you're probably making more of an issue of closing apps in WM5 than need be.

Do you know that if you subsequently open an application that needs to reclaim some of that tied up memory, it will prune off the least accessed running apps? It's a slightly strange concept when coming from PalmOS. But I haven't had it grind to a halt yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 7, 2007)

*Rumors of Treo 755p surface*

Please god make have them add wifi and 3G!



> Forummers at the SprintUsers board are currently talking about what could possibly be the Palm Treo 700p's successor. Dubbed the Treo 755p, this rumored smartphone will come with an internal antenna, which is definitely a welcome design when you compared it against the bulky Treo 650. You will be able to choose from burgundy and blue colors, so fans of something brighter will just have to sit this one out.
> 
> There is no word on pricing and availability details as at press time, so just hang around long enough and we're sure Palm will eventually issue a statement that confirms/squashes this rumor. Will you continue using the Treo, or have you already made a switch?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 11, 2007)

oops

due to jetlag and evil tummy bug from india I have just put my treo 650 through the wash...


so place your bets as to whether it will work at all after thorough drying out

and..where's the best place to get a replacement  650 at the mo?

thanks..am gutted


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.microdirect.co.uk/ProductInfo.aspx?ProductID=14916&&source=Dealtime


352.44 inc VAT

gulp


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> and..where's the best place to get a replacement  650 at the mo?


Why not get a 680?  £267 http://www.rankhour.com/details.php?pid=3547102414777505&caid=1&cbid=1&ccid=30
Or go for the groovy red one:
http://eurostore.palm.com/is-bin/IN...QUrWCGrn5=sT7Y9SCrIzwAAAEQVrWCGrn5#variations

Or ebay?
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-PDA-KINGs-PDA-SHOP

Or £205 from these people: http://www.luzerntech.com/PDA/

(I bought my 650 from them).

It might be worth writing to them to see if they;ve got any 650s left if you want to stick with that model.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 11, 2007)

just found a new one for 150 on ebay


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> just found a new one for 150 on ebay


Not tempted to pay a bit more for the 680?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 11, 2007)

lost a post back there

thanks..when I read the specs when the 680 came out I remember thinking there was something I preserred on the 650...cant remember what now..but am doubled over with cramps and just want to tick this offmy to do list!


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 13, 2007)

right my much loved th-55 is beginning to creak....

i want a phone, a pda and something that will take an sd card so it can be my mp3 player - i will do whatever necessary to avoid windows, but being that plam limits me to treo - is symbian a viable alternative?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> i want a phone, a pda and something that will take an sd card so it can be my mp3 player - i will do whatever necessary to avoid windows, but being that plam limits me to treo - is symbian a viable alternative?


Well, I took a good look around at options and bought the Windows i-mate before rushing back to Palm a year later. The thing is, if you're used to - and like - the way Palm does things, you're going to find alternatives a bit hard to like.

The Treo 680 takes the 8GB SDHC cards and coupled with Pocket Tunes you'll have a great MP3 player (it's all I use).


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 13, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, I took a good look around at options and bought the Windows i-mate before rushing back to Palm a year later. The thing is, if you're used to - and like - the way Palm does things, you're going to find alternatives a bit hard to like.
> 
> The Treo 680 takes the 8GB SDHC cards and coupled with Pocket Tunes you'll have a great MP3 player (it's all I use).



yup, realistically i think it will be the only thing i'll move to.

I did read on a blurb tho that expansion was "up to 2gb" with additional cards and that confused me - they can deffo take the bigger cards yes?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> yup, realistically i think it will be the only thing i'll move to.
> 
> I did read on a blurb tho that expansion was "up to 2gb" with additional cards and that confused me - they can deffo take the bigger cards yes?


The 650 can only go up to 2GB without botching whereas several users have reported that they've got the 680 to use with 8GB cards with no fiddling about - but not all makes of card work.

8 gig on a phone? That's mighty impressive!

http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/9158/treo-680-compatible-with-8gb-sdhc-cards/


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 13, 2007)

cheers for that


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 13, 2007)

RESPECT THE TREO 65O!!!

I got back from a job in India and in a state of extreme jetlag and intestinal distress I put my Treo 650 into the washing machine

I can now report that the Treo 650 is fine on a J cycle - that's a 30 degrees (cool wash) with bio liquid and April fresh fabric conditioner

There's some slight staining on the screen background but otherwise it seems happy - after three days drying out. I'm glad I have a backup machine arriving in the post but serious kudos to the designers at Palm for making a washable smartphone.

Your mileage may vary and I do not recommend tumble drying


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 13, 2007)

The Google phone?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2007)

Palm to be sold soon?


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 22, 2007)

maaaaaan the 680 needs a pug-ugly adaptor because it comes with a 2.5" adaptor for headphones...... why oh why do companies put so much effort into design and then balls it up with that.... i really think that my TH55 is gonna be in use a bit longer - its my diary and my mp3 player.... my list of needs is thus:

agendus / diary
phone
MP3 player (so must be able to take SD)

now at the minute i can't see anything that does 2 of those things well enough to replace my phoneless pda - not in palm anyway - so i think if i am going to lose one it might have to be agendus for a regular diary... so i think i may be loking at symbian... and possibly a nokia - anyone recommend a decent priced nokia? (i need to carry over my own sim, so easily cracked or cheap at sim free price is pref.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2007)

You can get the Nokia N73 for free on a various networks...but be warned, it's rumoured to be a bit buggy (do a search for the thread on here for more).


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> maaaaaan the 680 needs a pug-ugly adaptor because it comes with a 2.5" adaptor for headphones...... why oh why do companies put so much effort into design and then balls it up with that.... i really think that my TH55 is gonna be in use a bit longer - its my diary and my mp3 player.... my list of needs is thus:
> 
> agendus / diary
> phone
> MP3 player (so must be able to take SD)


Just get a pair of these headphones and plug 'em straight in:
http://www.expansys.com/p.aspx?i=116442 (I use them and they sound fine) or there's loads of cheapo adapters.

The latest version of Pocket Tunes is great so you'll get a good MP3 player and as far as I'm concerned Agendus remains the guv'nor of diary apps.

Incidentally, the Sunrise/Plucker combo is great for downloading RSS feeds off websites for reading on the move.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Incidentally, the Sunrise/Plucker combo is great for downloading RSS feeds off websites for reading on the move.



You tried using Bloglines? Sign up for one account which you can access on your smartphone; it has a built mobile version. It's excellent and resizes websites for the small screen. Plus because it's web based you're not bound to one device.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You tried using Bloglines? Sign up for one account which you can access on your smartphone; it has a built mobile version. It's excellent and resizes websites for the small screen. Plus because it's web based you're not bound to one device.


There's quite a few Palm RSS progs that do that too,  but Plucker downloads the sites to your SD card so you can read the articles on the tube/plane etc.

It's like a vastly improved version of AvantGo. And free!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's quite a few Palm RSS progs that do that too,  but Plucker downloads the sites to your SD card so you can read the articles on the tube/plane etc.
> 
> It's like a vastly improved version of AvantGo. And free!



Got any links? Always like to check out new RSS readers incase I want to switch from BL (tired Google Reader recently and it's shite, slow and cumbersome...).


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Got any links? Always like to check out new RSS readers incase I want to switch from BL (tired Google Reader recently and it's shite, slow and cumbersome...).


Offline reader:

Plucker: http://www.plkr.org/
The viewer runs on PalmOS devices (the desktop tools supported on Linux, Windows, Mac OS X, and OS/2.)
Sunrise: http://sourceforge.net/projects/sunrisexp

The combo of these two is excellent.

Palm RSS readers: 
http://standalone.com/palmos/quick_news/
http://www.resco.net/palm/neeews/

I also use both of these but they're commercial products.

More: http://palmtops.about.com/cs/productreviews/tp/Palm_RSS.htm

You can get RSS readers for Pocket PCs too of course but I haven't used any.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2007)

Cheers.


----------



## jæd (Mar 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You tried using Bloglines? Sign up for one account which you can access on your smartphone; it has a built mobile version. It's excellent and resizes websites for the small screen. Plus because it's web based you're not bound to one device.



Nice, but isn't it an online reader...? I do most of my rss reading with QuickNews on the Tube...


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Nice, but isn't it an online reader...? I do most of my rss reading with QuickNews on the Tube...


Have you tried Plucker/Sunrise? It's taken over from QuickNews for offline reading on my Palm (and Neeews is looking like it might replace QuickNews for online reading).


----------



## jæd (Mar 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Have you tried Plucker/Sunrise? It's taken over from QuickNews for offline reading on my Palm (and Neeews is looking like it might replace QuickNews for online reading).



I've heard lots of good things about it but haven't had time to really look into it... Does it require much fiddling with to get it to work...?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> I've heard lots of good things about it but haven't had time to really look into it... Does it require much fiddling with to get it to work...?


It's really simple.

1. Install Plucker on your Palm
2. Install Sunrise on your desktop
3. Click the 'new' button and input the feeds you want
4. Select if you want the files stored on your SD card or handheld and tell the prog if you want to download images (and at what colour depth) and how many levels you want it to dig down into sites.
5. Select 'update'
6. Sync
7. Enjoy!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm reading a novel - free from gutenberg project - using plucker

I love it cos I it will scroll automatically - at a speed i choose using l/r arrows - like autocue

I think that's unique and i love it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2007)

*Palm To Offer Free Windows Mobile 6 Upgrade for Treo 750*

That's nice of em:



> Palm has officially confirmed a statement made earlier by one of its executives: a Windows Mobile 6 upgrade will be released for the Treo 750.
> 
> In addition, company representatives at the CTIA Wireless show in Orlando told Brighthand that this operating system upgrade will be available for free.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 27, 2007)

Which reminds me...

Ed, didn't you say a little while back you were reviewing the 750? Did the review get published?


----------



## Chorlton (Mar 27, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Some of the improvements in Windows Mobile 6 include the ability to display HTML-formatted email.
> 
> It will also sport improved versions of the Mobile Office applications, bringing them closer to their desktop equivalents.



precisely the reason why i don't want to go windows.... i am no anti-microsofter but i utterly fail to see the point in having more than an RTF editor on a handheld - and thats goign some, i can't see why i text editor would do - i also fail to see why a good steady text email client rather than the bloatware that is outlook can't be used - again i happen to rate outlook on the desktop, but why on earth would you want that on a palmtop?


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> precisely the reason why i don't want to go windows.... i am no anti-microsofter but i utterly fail to see the point in having more than an RTF editor on a handheld - and thats goign some, i can't see why i text editor would do - i also fail to see why a good steady text email client rather than the bloatware that is outlook can't be used - again i happen to rate outlook on the desktop, but why on earth would you want that on a palmtop?


Well, that's the core difference between Palm and Windows Mobile: Palm's ethos is entirely based around functionality while Windows is all about _features._

Saying that, I can still read and write Office docs on my Palm with no problem, although I've never felt the need to start writing fully formatted documents on the move.

It's also interesting to note that on a like for like comparison, WM apps are usually 2-3 times the size of their Palm equivalents.

KE: I haven't done my 750 review yet.


----------



## jæd (Mar 27, 2007)

New Features said:
			
		

> Some of the improvements in Windows Mobile 6 include the ability to display HTML-formatted email.



ChatterMail has had this for, well, ages...


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> ChatterMail has had this for, well, ages...


The built in email app can do that too (although I prefer Chattermail).

Talking of keeping things simple on the Palm, Eme's gone berserk for NoteStudio recently. It's a hugely powerful app - although not the easiest one to get started on - but some people really, really rate the program.


----------



## jæd (Mar 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Talking of keeping things simple on the Palm, Eme's gone berserk for NoteStudio recently. It's a hugely powerful app - although not the easiest one to get started on - but some people really, really rate the program.



Yep... I saw that as well... I keep all my notes and todo lists in an online wiki, so carrying one around in my pocket is great...

Btw, Dial-By-Photo could be a great way to make iPhone wannabe's drool...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The built in email app can do that too (although I prefer Chattermail).
> 
> Talking of keeping things simple on the Palm, Eme's gone berserk for NoteStudio recently. It's a hugely powerful app - although not the easiest one to get started on - but some people really, really rate the program.


That looks really interesting. Wiki in your pocket. I like.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> KE: I haven't done my 750 review yet.



Ah right, looking forward to it.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> That looks really interesting. Wiki in your pocket. I like.


If you're of an organisational bent, it's an amazing program.

Eme has just about reorganised her entire life on the thing and she says it rocks.

I'm going to have another stab at the thing because trying to run this site, run a club and maintain about 6 freelance jobs is proving a chaotic existence!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 28, 2007)

I still love my WM5 SPV m600. It rocks.

That is all.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2007)

I reckon I'll get the Treo 755p as soon as it comes out over here (that's_ if_ it does, of course).
It's supposed to be slimmer, with more RAM, a much better camera, no pointy aerial, EV-DO and, of course, the luvverly Palm OS (still a deal breaker for me) 
http://www.engadget.com/2007/03/30/treo-755p-for-sprint-in-the-wild/


----------



## jæd (Mar 30, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I reckon I'll get the Treo 755p as soon as it comes out over here (that's_ if_ it does, of course).
> It's supposed to be slimmer, with more RAM, a much better camera, no pointy aerial, EV-DO and, of course, the luvverly Palm OS (still a deal breaker for me)
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/03/30/treo-755p-for-sprint-in-the-wild/



Cool... Pretty glad I resisted the 680... Any pointers when it will get to the UK...?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 30, 2007)

One of these days.....
(my smartphone purchase, not the 755p release)
(although they could coincide, who knows)


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm beginning to get lured in by the amazing NoteStudio application.


It may be light on eye candy, but I'm beginning to see why some people rave about it: it's a very powerful application.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I reckon I'll get the Treo 755p as soon as it comes out over here (that's_ if_ it does, of course).
> It's supposed to be slimmer, with more RAM, a much better camera, no pointy aerial, EV-DO and, of course, the luvverly Palm OS (still a deal breaker for me)
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/03/30/treo-755p-for-sprint-in-the-wild/



Still not a proper new gen Treo but a good step in the right direction. Any idea when it's out here? Would love to get it but my phone is dying fast and can't wait all year for this...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm looking at notestudio right now in my lonely hotel room on the other side of the planet...looks really interesting - especially as I'm reorganising my work life using the GTD system (a v simple non-weebly way of looking at task lists..Getting Things Done)

thanks for bringing it up...it would be a bit of a leap because I'd also have to install The Missing Synch as well


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> thanks for bringing it up...it would be a bit of a leap because I'd also have to install The Missing Synch as well


NoteStudio have promised Mac support for the latest version but they seem to have gone very quiet since Christmas.

Eme has been using NoteStudio for GTD and she rates it very highly indeed.


----------



## jæd (Mar 30, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> NoteStudio have promised Mac support for the latest version but they seem to have gone very quiet since Christmas.



Isn't the link for the Mac version of NoteStudio here... Or is this a different app...?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Mar 30, 2007)

note studio is osx ready...just downloaded it


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2007)

This interesting app promising multi-tasking for the Palm has resurfaced:
http://www.pdaperformance.com/products/saguaro.html


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm finding Note Studio really intriguing...have even given them some money for it!

it has the capacity to replace my current getting things done system..and then some..wish I had more time to fiddle and get used to it

are you/eme syching it between PC and Palm btw?


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, we're both syncing some Note Studio books between the Palm and desktop PCs.

Eme has gone the whole GTD hog - and then some - but I'm currently using it to help me sort out my Offline dates.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2007)

Piers: Here's a handy program for giving you the ability to easily insert pre-defined snippets of text on your Treo: http://www.palmgear.com/index.cfm?f...owsoftware&prodid=124481&PartnerREF=&siteid=1

It's well handy!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 8, 2007)

yes GTD is addictive, all-consuming and nigh-on religious is in its intensity

seriously though - for me it's a lifesaver

so you are using Missing Sync I guess...that gave me a heart attack last night when the Mac told me it had adjusted all 2k address book entries...dunno why


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 8, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Piers: Here's a handy program for giving you the ability to easily insert pre-defined snippets of text on your Treo: http://www.palmgear.com/index.cfm?f...owsoftware&prodid=124481&PartnerREF=&siteid=1
> 
> It's well handy!




yes that looks excellent - and very GTD innit! 

Thanks - will go for it...unfortunately I seem to have lost graffiti on one of my backup/restore/migrate cycles..and that's going to be the best way of using predefined snippets

remind me - what's your chosen way of getting graffiti on treo 650 - I don't mind paying a bit


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> so you are using Missing Sync I guess..


We're both on PCs, so there's no problem syncing Note Studio straight out of the box.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> yes that looks excellent - and very GTD innit!
> 
> Thanks - will go for it...unfortunately I seem to have lost graffiti on one of my backup/restore/migrate cycles..and that's going to be the best way of using predefined snippets
> 
> remind me - what's your chosen way of getting graffiti on treo 650 - I don't mind paying a bit


I don't miss graffiti on my Treo at all - I find it a lot quicker using the keyboard.

But here's some ways you can use graffiti with your Treo:

http://mytreo.net/downloads/details-20.html?Graffiti_Anywhere
http://mytreo.net/downloads/details-649.html
http://www.1src.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84784

*usual caveats apply!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks a lot

ahh now that's interesting that you don't bother with graffiti any more

I've been feeling vaguely guilty that I was perhaps being sub-optimal in my treo useage ;-)

but actually even that predefined snippet programme you mention above doesn't force you to use graffiti

hmm on reflection I reckon you are right - I don't need graffiti

was running out of memory on the machine anyway..in fact I keep having to do a restart to get TomTom running (it gives an outofstack not enough memory message - but a restart cures it)

opk am jealous note studio requires nothing special on the PC...I had to buy missing synch first..but at least that's allowed me to synch my scary collection of gtd mp3's onto the memory card!


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> was running out of memory on the machine anyway..in fact I keep having to do a restart to get TomTom running (it gives an outofstack not enough memory message - but a restart cures it)


Are you using a launcher like the excellent LauncherX?

I ran out of space so invested in PowerRun which allowed me to shift some big programs to the card.

Oh, and here's a tip on how to get Tom Tom running after the Treo says it's run out of space without having to restart: simply launch Blazer (the web app) and exit it again. TT should then start up fine.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 8, 2007)

very handy trick!!! thanks

no am not using a launcher..will try and live without for a bit 

cheers - top tips


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> very handy trick!!! thanks
> 
> no am not using a launcher..will try and live without for a bit


You might find something like Launcher X is a great investment - it makes it a lot easier to organise your programs.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2007)

The Gadgeteer has just done a review of the Blackberry Pearl:
http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/review/blackberry_pearl_8100_smartphone

He likes it but still prefers the Treo 680/750!


----------



## jæd (Apr 8, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Are you using a launcher like the excellent LauncherX?
> 
> I ran out of space so invested in PowerRun which allowed me to shift some big programs to the card.



Do you have a link for this...? So far I'm ending up at a Japanese website... http://www.nifty.com/


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2007)

Here you go: http://simple-palm.com/powerrun/index-e.html
http://www.palmgear.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=software.showsoftware&PartnerREF=&siteid=1&prodID=15870


----------



## jæd (Apr 8, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Here you go: http://simple-palm.com/powerrun/index-e.html
> http://www.palmgear.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=software.showsoftware&PartnerREF=&siteid=1&prodID=15870



ta...!


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2007)

If you're prepared to fiddle about a bit, you can apparently get _8GB_ SDHC cards to work with the Treo 650!

http://mytreo.net/forum/index.php/topic,44374.0.html
(Read through to the end if you fancy having a go)


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 10, 2007)

Note Studio is getting to be great

really powerful..one question though - I can't access the Navigator page/function when on the Treo...I know the pages are there because a Search finds them

sorry I bet I'm being dumb - but the help menu in Palm Note Studio is just referring to the desktop version I think cos it just says the Navigator side panel is just there...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 10, 2007)

ahh I am not being dumb..well, not in that way anyway

there is a bit in the desktop version of Help that says Navigator is only on the desktop version

The Navigator ----(DESKTOP ONLY)----

The Navigator Panel shows all of the pages in the current book. The current page is shown in a different color. Selecting any page will cause the main view to jump to that page. This can give a convenient way to navigate through your book, if you are looking for a particular page.



...umm how do you do that looking at all the pages in a book thing on the Treo then?

many thanks if this makes sense


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> ...umm how do you do that looking at all the pages in a book thing on the Treo then?
> 
> many thanks if this makes sense


I'd PM the resident Note Studio Eme for the full answer, but I just click on 'open book' on my Treo to select the book project and then view the home page to see all the pages.

If you add links to and from the homepage on each page that makes it even easier.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2007)

Wooohoo! The Palm OS lives!

It looks like Palm is going to roll out a new OS before the end of the year using Linux with full support for the Palm OS.

The signs for the future look good too with the company having 370 patents pending-  240 from this year. 

I like the way the arrow is a whole load bigger for the Linux/Palm OS than the Windows Mobile one above! 

http://palmaddict.typepad.com/palmaddicts/


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 10, 2007)

yay!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep nice stuff, now if they could only see their way to releasing a Treo with some present day competing specs (wifi c'mon ffs!)...


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep nice stuff, now if they could only see their way to releasing a Treo with some present day competing specs (wifi c'mon ffs!)...


Thing is, I really don't miss having WiFi, and if we can sort out some of these high speed EVDO/EDGE networks over here, who needs to fanny around looking for WiFi zones and being careful not to wander out of range?

*Mind you, it would still be nice to have it!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Thing is, I really don't miss having WiFi, and if we can sort out some of these high speed EVDO/EDGE networks over here, who needs to fanny around looking for WiFi zones and being careful not to wander out of range?
> 
> *Mind you, it would still be nice to have it!



Well wifi roll out is moving faster than the higher 3g speeds (go Norwich!), also wifi works in every country so as a phone maker you can't rely on the 3g set up of one country to be competitive. Plus personally speaking I just want my phone to be the best it can be and I know I'm not alone in that (read so many Treo reviews that bemoan the lack of wifi).

Finally wifi just one thing I'd like Palm to sort out, another is a decent camera, when phones are starting to sport 3 and even 5mp cameras there's no reason to still be making ones with shitty 1.3mp. It's in your interests Ed to want the same, the more features the phone has the more the networks/shops will rate it and subsidise meaning cheaper Treos which in turn means more people having a better smartphone and Palms OS ruling all.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Finally wifi just one thing I'd like Palm to sort out, another is a decent camera, when phones are starting to sport 3 and even 5mp cameras there's no reason to still be making ones with shitty 1.3mp.


You won't hear me defending the Treo's camera: the best it could be described as is "barely adequate."

Mind you, it was still better than the crock of shite that came with my imate JAM phone - that _really _was a howler!

But cameras aren't really a big issue for me  as I almost always carry a proper camera with me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You won't hear me defending the Treo's camera: the best it could be described as is "barely adequate."
> 
> Mind you, it was still better than the crock of shite that came with my imate JAM phone - that _really _was a howler!
> 
> But cameras aren't really a big issue for me  as I almost always carry a proper camera with me.



Sure but you're a guy with thousands of pix on his site (fecking good ones at that!), most people don't and I reckon a good camera on your phone will overtake point and click cameras one day...


----------



## renegadechicken (Apr 10, 2007)

kid....

saorry i didnt respond posts ago but i have not had any problems with the treo 750v, or windows mobile 5.....i added a 1gb card and use that nmostly, but editor was right that is a niggle that apps dont close down properly as they do on a puter, they tend to run in the background but thats never brought mine to a halt.

i surf the electronic interweb, read and send email, write blogs in word and post, the camera is not that great but i hardly ever use one........love the media player and powerpoint, although you cant edit powerpoint just view them, and it reads pdf's as well...

i wouldn't change it and i only got it in November after being a nokia fan for about 10 yrs.........


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Sure but you're a guy with thousands of pix on his site (fecking good ones at that!), most people don't and I reckon a good camera on your phone will overtake point and click cameras one day...


Camera phones have been outselling point and shooters for ages

Mind you, a phone camera will always have inferior ergonomics and image quality to a proper camera, so keen photographers are unlikely to replace dedicated cameras.

And, of course, some people just prefer having them separate or aren't allowed a camera phone because of their job.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Camera phones have been outselling point and shooters for ages
> 
> Mind you, a phone camera will always have inferior ergonomics and image quality to a proper camera, so keen photographers are unlikely to replace dedicated cameras.
> 
> And, of course, some people just prefer having them separate or aren't allowed a camera phone because of their job.



How many point and click digi cameras are sold, I thought it was a fairly high number...?


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2007)

Nokia are the world's biggest camera seller (and MP3 player seller too):
http://digital-lifestyles.info/2005...me-worlds-biggest-camera-and-mp3-manufacturer


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone recommend dictionary software that hads Audio playback for the misspelled word.

like merriamwebster.com website ?

Thanks

edit:  for a spv m600


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Anyone recommend dictionary software that hads Audio playback for the misspelled word.
> 
> like merriamwebster.com website ?
> 
> Thanks


There's tons of dictionaries available for the Palm and some have a offer voice pronunciation guides.

http://www.access-company.com/support/expertguides/writing/index.html
http://palm-dictionaries.com/articles/Sound_modules.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2007)

renegadechicken said:
			
		

> kid....
> 
> saorry i didnt respond posts ago but i have not had any problems with the treo 750v, or windows mobile 5.....i added a 1gb card and use that nmostly, but editor was right that is a niggle that apps dont close down properly as they do on a puter, they tend to run in the background but thats never brought mine to a halt.
> 
> ...



Didn't notice this in my skim reading yesterday, cheers for the feedback.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2007)

*Palm Treo Online Backup Application released*

Good to see:



> Palm has unveiled new way for mobile backup your Treo device over the air on their mobile web portal. Palm Backup Beta is supposed to automatically save a copy of your Treo's data to a secure server every day, from anywhere you have wireless data coverage. The appearance of this service is sudden but not entirely unexpected, given the recent amount of chatter amongst the Palm OS user community predicting a strong push by Palm into wireless service-related offerings.


Link


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Good to see:


That's handy (although I'm not sure if it will work in the UK yet - I'm downloading it now).

I like to think that my phone data is pretty safe anyway: the Treo automatically keeps three sets of full backups and those are mirrored on my desktop. 

I've also got a program that will completely destroy all the data on my Treo and SD card if I send it a precoded SMS message - and I'm about to try out an app that will send me a SMS if someone tries to stick their SIM card into my phone (and thus give me their own number.)

*edit: 
I've downloaded the Palm backup app now: it says US and Canada only, but it seems to be working!

You can set it to back up daily/weekly and set a time. Nice one.... and yes! it's backed up my data!

Good to see Palm getting a bit active again.


----------



## jæd (Apr 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well wifi roll out is moving faster than the higher 3g speeds (go Norwich!), also wifi works in every country so as a phone maker you can't rely on the 3g set up of one country to be competitive. Plus personally speaking I just want my phone to be the best it can be and I know I'm not alone in that (read so many Treo reviews that bemoan the lack of wifi).



Thats because they never think it through... Wifi on a phone means that you have to stop at one place for a while before moving on. Its handy if you're at Starbucks having a coffee, but annoying if you're walking around...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 12, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Thats because they never think it through... Wifi on a phone means that you have to stop at one place for a while before moving on. Its handy if you're at Starbucks having a coffee, but annoying if you're walking around...



Fair point, that's why I want both wifi and 3g, best of both worlds innit.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 12, 2007)

that is such good news about Palm looking like it's going to be around for the long haul

it would have been ridiculous if such a user base and software library had just  gone kablooey

and now I can get really serious about using Note Studio on the palm and pc

http://www.dogmelon.com.au/NoteStudio.shtml

this app is the business


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> and now I can get really serious about using Note Studio on the palm and pc
> 
> http://www.dogmelon.com.au/NoteStudio.shtml
> 
> this app is the business


I got in touch with them to ask about what's happening on the development front (I was fearing that they might have gone under) but they wrote back to say that they'd been distracted having to create a Vista-compatible version, and that they're still actively working on the product.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Apr 12, 2007)

that's good news..yes the next ver is overdue


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2007)

*Dell drops Axim, but is it eyeing Palm?*

Now, this is a buyout rumour I can believe:



> Dell has stopped selling its Axim handheld computer line, but rumours suggest it may be planning to launch a smartphone - perhaps by buying Palm.
> 
> "The PDA is dead. Long live the smart phone," said analyst Jack Gold, of J. Gold Associates. Dell's decision to discontinue the Axim line is a good example of the demise of the personal digital assistant, or PDA, he said.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 13, 2007)

*Orange SPV M700 Windows Mobile smart phone*

Quick review of the updated SPV:








> Review Orange has updated its Windows Mobile PDA phone and whacked another 100 onto its name. At first glance, the only difference is a shinier finish. So what else has been souped up to turn an M600 into an M700?
> 
> Well, for starters, the 10.8 x 5.8 x 1.8cm, 150g SPV M700 can now handle 3G connections, as well as the EDGE and GPRS capabilities it had before. That 3G support certainly helps with functions such as downloading email attachments and video clips, making it a bonus for business or pleasure. If that was all that had changed you'd be hearing some pretty stiff words from us, because as much as we loved the M600, there are plenty of improvements available with today's technology.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2007)

This guy's tried both Treos and WM devices and he's drifting back to the Treo:
http://palmmac.typepad.com/palmmac/2007/04/palm_treo_or_md.html


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 14, 2007)

So basically, the new Orange SPV is the same as my T Mobile Vario II, but nothing like as good.

Wow.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> So basically, the new Orange SPV is the same as my T Mobile Vario II, but nothing like as good.


It's added satnav, no?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> This guy's tried both Treos and WM devices and he's drifting back to the Treo:
> http://palmmac.typepad.com/palmmac/2007/04/palm_treo_or_md.html



No surprise given he's a mac user...


----------



## jæd (Apr 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> No surprise given he's a mac user...



Strangly enough, my mate who had the version down of the new phone above isn't interested in going back to Windows Mobile. And he's very anti-Mac and likes his Windows on any other device....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah very strange. Out of curiosity, why is he 'anti mac'?


----------



## jæd (Apr 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah very strange. Out of curiosity, why is he 'anti mac'?



Not "strange", its just I don't think he likes having a phone which crashes and locks-up... Anti-Mac: He understands the whole lack of viruses and malware thing, but his last sticking point is that he wants *two* buttons on a trackpad. (He only uses laptops and doesn't like carrying mice around)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2007)

*Dell is working on a Smartphone*

In another twist to the Dell smartphone saga...



> According to industry sources Quanta Computer is developing a PDA smartphone for Dell, although Quanta will not comment on the rumours it is believed that the handset will launch during Q4 2007.
> 
> The project, codenamed "Fly", will run on Windows Mobile 6 and offer high end features such as HSDPA and a QWERTY keyboard.


Link


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh, this looks interesting for the Palm Treo: it's a kind of Note Studio for people who like working with pictures! 

It supports links between pages (like NoteStudio), photos and sound files and there's even a desktop app.

So with this fella, you could make notes on your Treo at a meeting, add a few pics with the camera, record a bit of sound and then have it sync with your desktop. And it lets you organise and filter your entries using categories and tags. Nice!
http://www.natara.com/DayNotez/index.cfm

Screen shots and small movie here: http://www.natara.com/DayNotez/ScreenShots.cfm

(Mac users: this might work with the prog: http://www.mootjelitt.se/notiser)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like the Nokia 'life blog' set up (although without the tags). Works pretty nicely with a 3mp camera phone.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Sounds like the Nokia 'life blog' set up (although without the tags). Works pretty nicely with a 3mp camera phone.


Daynotez was around a long time before Nokia showed up! I think it also uses the same mobile blogger app as this: http://www.splashblog.com/index.aspx

Not sure why you'd want to be mobile blogging with 3 megapixel images though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Daynotez was around a long time before Nokia showed up! I think it also uses the same mobile blogger app as this: http://www.splashblog.com/index.aspx
> 
> Not sure why you'd want to be mobile blogging with 3 megapixel images though.



Didn't know that. You can also do flickr auto flickr syncing too (although it's a bit fiddly to set up) so 3mp would be a good minimum...with a 3g connection and virtual unlimited web access it works out good for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2007)

*Sony Ericsson P700i first look*

Looks like Sony are merging the P and M ranges into one:









> The first Sony Ericsson P700i photos have surfaced on the Esato forums today and the phone looks to be a very nice smartphone.
> 
> We already know that the P700i will be a Symbian smartphone with 320 x 240 screen, semi QWERTY keyboard, 3.2 megapixel camera, GSM / GPRS / WCDMA, and Direct Push messaging support.


Link

Nice looking phone, if it has both 3g and wifi I might be tempted.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 18, 2007)

Calling SPV M600 ouners have you got a pdf manual I can have 
my m600 can with wrong one !

have looked on torrent site for a manual

don't have:
Usernext
Demonoid
torrentspy
minnova - just a try
thepiratebay
bittorrentfind

thanks


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Nice looking phone, if it has both 3g and wifi I might be tempted.


Let's hope they've sorted out the usability of the interface!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2007)

Agreed. Early days though, will be watching this one with interest...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2007)

According to this it has both 3g and wifi! It also runs Opera 8.5 too.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> According to this it has both 3g and wifi! It also runs Opera 8.5 too.


Symbian OS: cool
2.6-inch QVGA 240×320: bit rubbish 
3.2Mp cam: great
Memory Stick Duo slot.: bollocks
3G, Bluetooth and Wi-Fi: all good (any HSPDA?)
The P700i has a semi QWERTY keyboard (two characters per key): not good
Opera: good (the Palm's getting Opera soon, btw)

Not enough there to get me whipping out my wallet yet...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2007)

Regarding the keyboard its the same as the Blackberry Pearl. If they're smart and implement it like that (with decent predictive text) it'll be fine. Mucked about with a couple of mates' Blackberry Pearls a few weeks back and found it fairly easy to use...

MS Duo's are cheap now so that's no prob, the screen doesn't bother me too much.

I really like the look of this phone, just hope they don't fuck it up like they did with the P990.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> MS Duo's are cheap now so that's no prob, the screen doesn't bother me too much.


Yes, but it's yet another fucking memory card format to waste money on. If I run out of Treo or camera memory when I'm out, I can just swap the SD cards around. Fat lot of good a Duo card would be.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 19, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Yes, but it's yet another fucking memory card format to waste money on. If I run out of Treo or camera memory when I'm out, I can just swap the SD cards around. Fat lot of good a Duo card would be.



Doesn't really bother me price wise tbh, I'd just buy a higher capacity myself.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like a nice phone. Is symbian still pretty 'open' in terms of putting 3rd party apps on, or do sonye/netork close that off these days?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent overview of Agendus v1.1 here: http://www.treocentral.com/content/Stories/1177-1.htm


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't realise that Agendus's roots were in the Apple Newton.

It's a great program and one of the things I missed most when I was on Windows Mobile (there is a version for WM now but it lags some way behind the Palm one). 

Similar WM third party programs are hideously complicated and fiddly in comparison to Agendus.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I didn't realise that Agendus's roots were in the Apple Newton.



I found that whole thing very interesting, made me wonder what might have happened if Jobs had decided not to drop the entire line but to back it to the hilt? Would WM or Palm be as widespread now? What would the PDA market look like, would Apple have been a market leader etc?


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I found that whole thing very interesting, made me wonder what might have happened if Jobs had decided not to drop the entire line but to back it to the hilt? Would WM or Palm be as widespread now? What would the PDA market look like, would Apple have been a market leader etc?


They'd probably be in with a shout, but Palm were real innovators and the VX was a fantastic product for 1999:





Sony's brief involvement with the Palm platform offered a tantalising glimpse of what might have been too....


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2007)

The Newton was very clever. Natural text interpretation - so you could scribble "Meeting with john, 14th 9am" and it would pop up a box "Set appointment with John Blogs on 14th of this month, 0900?" or similar. Slick. All run on databases and things - like Palm.

But too early, too large and too shit in version 1.0
A shame, cos the technology was good.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The Newton was very clever. Natural text interpretation - so you could scribble "Meeting with john, 14th 9am" and it would pop up a box "Set appointment with John Blogs on 14th of this month, 0900?" or similar. Slick. All run on databases and things - like Palm.


There's a prog you can get for the Palm that does that now. Often the first ideas are the best.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2007)

*Palm: Throwing The Hail Mary*

Please add wifi Palm, you know you want to!



> Sometime next month, according to RBC Captial’s Mike Abramsky, Palm (PALM) will unveil some new products in a “hail Mary” play to recover lost market share in the smartphone sector from Research in Motion (RIMM) and others. He thinks the stock is worth owning for the next few weeks heading into the announcements, and could move into the low 20s.
> 
> Just what the company will announce is unclear. Abramsky speculates that new phones could include touch screens and wi-fi. He also thinks the company could offer new on-demand services, such as data storage and backup or photo storage. (There has previously been speculation that the company might unveil an ultra-mobile PC.)


Link


----------



## jæd (Apr 24, 2007)

While you're waiting for that, check out Saguaro... Its a new desktop for the Palm from http://www.pdaperformance.com/products/saguaro/sneakpeek.php . Looks very cool, but has a hefty ram usage. (4Mb)


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been looking at that program and it sure looks interesting and mighty purdy, but I'd rather keep my machine lean'n'mean.

Mind you, if you used that with Dial By Photo, you'd have a _really _slick looking device.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2007)

It's certainly a niche product but this clever paint/animation/storyboard package for the Palm sure looks pretty nifty:
http://www.ninerpaint.com/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2007)

*O2 announce XDA Argon*

An update to the old XDA with some meaty looking specs:



> *  400Mhz 32bit Samsung SC32442
> * 256Mb ROM, 64Mb RAM
> * Windows Mobile 5.0 for Pocket PC Phone Edition AKU 3.5
> * 3.5" QVGA (240 x 320) TFT display
> ...


Link






Addison Lee drivers and SatNav lovers will be happy...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (May 3, 2007)

*New version TomTom for Treo*

My tomtom on my treo 650 says there's a new version available of the software (a good thing as it went bananas on the A2 recently)

But it wont seem to let me download it direct to the phone...which would be the obvious and easy thing to do

Instead it says Use the Tomtom home software on the pc/mac and download it there

When I try the Tomtom home software on the mac it says connect the tomtom device using usb..this does not sound right..but I tried it and of course it cant tell there's a treo with tomtom there

so I'm stuck...has anyone successfully installed the latest build of navigator six on the treo - and how did you do it?

many thanks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2007)

Apparently the new Sony P series phone will be called the P1:



> The P1 is a new addition to the P Series smartphones and has a long list of features. It has a touchscreen display with handwriting recognition, integrated QWERTY keyboard, Wi-Fi and supports VoIP. It supports a number of push email clients and uses the Opera Web browser. Its 3.2 megapixel camera has autofocus and the P1 has stereo Bluetooth. With its tri-band GSM/GPRS 900/1800/1900 and UMTS 2100 radios, it is not optimized for U.S. networks.


Link


----------



## Crispy (May 8, 2007)

looks like a scroll wheel on the side of that phone, which is looking nicer and nicer the more I hear about it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> looks like a scroll wheel on the side of that phone, which is looking nicer and nicer the more I hear about it.



Yep, hopefully it will be the old five way scroll wheel rather than the newer three way one...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

The Treo 755p is out...

http://www.treocentral.com/content/Stories/1194-1.htm


----------



## jæd (May 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The Treo 755p is out...
> 
> http://www.treocentral.com/content/Stories/1194-1.htm



Nice... Any idea when it will be ready for the UK market...? Its the only phone I can think of upgrading to now...!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Nice... Any idea when it will be ready for the UK market...? Its the only phone I can think of upgrading to now...!



No idea, I'm sure info will filter through soon...tbh I'm quite interested in the Sony P1...


----------



## editor (May 9, 2007)

I think it'll be a while yet, but I'll definitely be looking at buying one if/when it comes out over here. It sounds fast as well (Palm has always been waaaay faster than Windows. Or most Nokias for that matter).

The big thing in the States is EVDO, which offers broadband-like speeds without the need to wander about trying to find a wi-fi signal. Let's hope we get it properly sorted here.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2007)

This looks interesting:


> tried out Mobile VoiceControl and it worked really well. I followed the instructions and pressed the side button and after hearing the beep, I said, "Call Barry" and the phone dialed my husband's Treo 650. Next I pressed the side button and said, "Weather 28638" and I got connected to google and got my local weather.
> 
> Then I wanted to see what movies were playing in my area so I checked the next city over where the movie theatres are. I pushed the button and said, "Find Movies 28645" and sure enough, I got connected to the internet and got all the local movie information.
> 
> Then I wanted to try out the calendar part. This was really cool. I said, "Add appointment Dr. Terry June 13, 2007 at 10:00am. And my Calendar app opened and there was my appointment I'd just added for seeing my dentist on June 13th at 10:00. Now how cool is that? I love it! You can also get the latest news with Mobile VoiceControl and check the stock market and check the score for your favorite sports team.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> This looks interesting:



Yeah...I guess but not sure how practical it is and how much I'd use it. I tried the voice dialing on my other phones in the past and never bothered after the initial novelty wore off. I prefer to just tap in a post code tbh.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I prefer to just tap in a post code tbh.


The Treo's got a great way of looking up contacts that lets you type in their initials and you're off dialing in one click!


----------



## jæd (May 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> No idea, I'm sure info will filter through soon...tbh I'm quite interested in the Sony P1...



Sony looks nice but unless its Symbian I'm not interested... (And then I'd rather have Palm OS)


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Sony looks nice but unless its Symbian I'm not interested... (And then I'd rather have Palm OS)


Surely it will be symbian, with touchscreen and the P-series name.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Surely it will be symbian, with touchscreen and the P-series name.



That's what I assume, I don't think Sony have released a non symbian smartphone in some time?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The Treo's got a great way of looking up contacts that lets you type in their initials and you're off dialing in one click!



I see. Not sure how much of a hurry I'm in to need that though! I find the search functions on most phones (my Nokia N73 included) quite adequate...


----------



## editor (May 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I see. Not sure how much of a hurry I'm in to need that though! I find the search functions on most phones (my Nokia N73 included) quite adequate...


It would be interesting to see how the various mobile OS's compared in a 'face off' for various tasks like sending email, SMS, making calls etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to see how the various mobile OS's compared in a 'face off' for various tasks like sending email, SMS, making calls etc.



Couldn't agree more. You never seem to see things like that and all everyone can go on is their own subjective experiences...although it'd have to be more than just OS' because, I'm sure you'll agree, a good OS can be brought down by bad implementation or shitty specs...


----------



## Chorlton (May 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to see how the various mobile OS's compared in a 'face off' for various tasks like sending email, SMS, making calls etc.




i don't think it could b e done between palm and windows tbh, and i'm not speaking as a palm fanboy but windows is just fucking atrocious with my experience on an xda

i am still looking for a replacement to my phone and th-55 combo.

i want an s60, bluetooth and takes sd cards.... everything costs a bomb tho and the nokia kit in particular has mixed reviews


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

Review of the 755p here: http://www.treocentral.com/content/Stories/1194-1.htm

Interesting that a down point of it is the lack of wifi, seems there's a growing number of Palm users that want it. With virtually every other smartphone offering it now (it's only a matter of time before RIM do I reckon) it is puzzling why Palm would choose to put itself at a competitive disadvantage.


----------



## Chorlton (May 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Review of the 755p here: http://www.treocentral.com/content/Stories/1194-1.htm



did i dream it or did you post that a couple of hours ago?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> did i dream it or did you post that a couple of hours ago?



You're right! So good I figured it was worth posting twice!


----------



## Chorlton (May 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You're right! So good I figured it was worth posting twice!


on these kind of days that you post up your company accounts to U75 and email your thoughts on gender politics in dr. who to your boss...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> on these kind of days that you post up your company accounts to U75 and email your thoughts on gender politics in dr. who to your boss...



 

Yep, pretty much...


----------



## editor (May 9, 2007)

The Gadgeteer is about to review the Palm Treo 755p:
http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/diary/julie/sprint_treo_755_has_arrived_at_the_gadgeteer and there's a full product page up at Palm: http://tinyurl.com/2x6jna


----------



## editor (May 9, 2007)

Pretty good review here:
http://www.mobiletechreview.com/phones/Treo-755p.htm

It's worth noting that the 128MB (60MB user accessible) onboard storage is equal to at least double that of its Windows counterparts, as Palm apps are generally *much* smaller.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

The first review of the Sony Erricson P1 is through. Looks like its done ok keyboard aside. It’s odd thinking about it because the Blackberry Pearl has a similar keyboard and it works fine. This with Sony’s previous decent predicative text software should have meant no probs. No idea what’s happened here, unless this is a pre-production model requiring a firmware update? That said Sony fucked up the P990, going by the reviews, so another fuck up wouldn’t surprise me…



> The Sony Ericsson P1 is an exciting new smartphone that is to undoubtedly reign in the current Sony Ericsson portfolio. Powered by Symbian OS and featuring a QWERTY keyboard, a touchscreen TFT display with QVGA resolution and a 3.2 megapixel camera with auto focus, it represents the next level of the development of UIQ smartphones. As such, it seems that the Sony Ericsson P1 will be the flagship of Sony Ericsson smartphone line overrunning even the Sony Ericsson P990 and we were more than curious to find out how it performed in real life.


Link


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2007)

They don't like the keyboard


----------



## editor (May 9, 2007)

Love the camera quality, MP3 player, FM radio and wi-fi but the screen is too cramped, the keyboard looks horrible, some of the apps look way ugly and I reckon the stylus will need to get well used too.

Not for me.


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2007)

I'm pretty much sold on Palm now anyway. tbh, I'm just waiting for my phone to break down so I have an excuse


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> They don't like the keyboard



Yeah I know. It is odd, I've used the Blackberry Pearl which has the same style keyboard and it wasn't torturous in any sense. Still, this is the first review I've seen (and of a review model by the look of it) so I figure it's too early to judge. Hopefully further reviews will shed some light on the keyboard issue...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much sold on Palm now anyway. tbh, I'm just waiting for my phone to break down so I have an excuse



Must admit I'm eyeing the Treo 755p with some consideration. Lack of wifi aside it looks like a real contender for my next phone (the crap camera is nolonger and issue because I've got myself a dinky little Sony point and click!)...


----------



## editor (May 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much sold on Palm now anyway. tbh, I'm just waiting for my phone to break down so I have an excuse


I'm looking forward to getting either the 755p or the 680 (if I can't wait any longer). because my 650 is bursting at the seams.

The extra memory will make a big difference to a compulsive app-hoarding, power-using fiend like me, and I want to rack up all the eye candy goodies like DialByPhoto and Mundu IM and all the other stuff...


----------



## Crispy (May 9, 2007)

Can I have your old one then? </cheeky>


----------



## editor (May 9, 2007)

The reviewers are feeling the love for the Treo 755p!

MobileTechReview (4 / 5 stars, "Another update to an already strong smartphone...")
MobileBurn ("Highly Recommended")
SlashGear (4.5 / 5 stars, "...SlashGear’s Editor’s Choice...still one of the best smartphones on the market...")


----------



## editor (May 10, 2007)

Here's a pretty impressive HTML editor for the Palm. I might have to give it a go soon!
http://www.greendragonsoftware.com/software/palm/dragonedit/


----------



## jæd (May 10, 2007)

Google Maps for Mobile has been released for the UK... Have installed it, but I'm not sure what's changed. The traffic overlay still doesn't work... 

http://www.google.co.uk/gmm/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Google Maps for Mobile has been released for the UK... Have installed it, but I'm not sure what's changed. The traffic overlay still doesn't work...
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/gmm/



Seems to run a bit faster now to me. You're right about the traffic overlay not working.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Google Maps for Mobile has been released for the UK... Have installed it, but I'm not sure what's changed. The traffic overlay still doesn't work...
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/gmm/


I guess maybe it can now offer local knowledge?

*Goes off to download


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I guess maybe it can now offer local knowledge?
> 
> *Goes off to download



Yep, it does.

One thing people should be aware of, this is only worth getting if you have a very good (ie unlimited) data deal because it will cost you a bomb otherwise...


----------



## editor (May 10, 2007)

Well, I'm on T Mobiles unlimited deal so I'm alright but can you check one thing: does the program open up on San Francisco by default on your handheld? Is it version 1.1.1?

I wish you could save image files to the memory card too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, I'm on T Mobiles unlimited deal so I'm alright but can you check one thing: does the program open up on San Francisco by default on your handheld? Is it version 1.1.1?
> 
> I wish you could save image files to the memory card too.



Yeah I've got the web n walk thingy, just wanted to point that out for non T Mobile users.

Not sure about the default I think it was centred on Britain (I changed the default location on first use). Just tried to check the version number and the bloody thing crashed...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 10, 2007)

Right, cleared all data, the default is Britain. It's version 1.5.1 (#1025).


----------



## editor (May 10, 2007)

It's still 1.1.1 on the Treo, although I expect the discrepancy might because they developed the Treo one earlier.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2007)

They'll probably update it soon I assume?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 12, 2007)

Video preview of the Treo 755p. I must say the slow connection to the net, and the odd 'no start screen' are a little off putting for someone used to WM and Symbian...


----------



## editor (May 13, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I must say the slow connection to the net, and the odd 'no start screen' are a little off putting for someone used to WM and Symbian...


Once you start using the Palm OS you'll understand why so many people rave about it. You can set it up so it opens with a fully customisable Today screen, if you want.

I guess the connection speed is going to be dependent on your connection/location. That reviewer sounds a bit inexperienced about the Palm OS, to be honest.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2007)

The config thing for the start screen sounds good but that whole thing about going online seemed convoluted. Hopefully that's just a weirdo US thing and we wont have it over (I'm seriously considering getting the 755p!)...


----------



## Janh (May 13, 2007)

I see Palm are giving away TomTom Navigator 6 GPS packages with Palm's Treo 680 bought in May and June.  

That's quite an attractive offer, between that inducement and you lot and your enthusiastic advocacy I think I'm now sold on the 680.

Free-TomTom-With-Palm-Treo


----------



## editor (May 13, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The config thing for the start screen sounds good but that whole thing about going online seemed convoluted. Hopefully that's just a weirdo US thing and we wont have it over (I'm seriously considering getting the 755p!)...


Dunno about EV-DO, but to go online, I just hit my email button and if the phone isn't already connected to GPRS, it takes a few seconds to do so and that's it. 

There's nothing convoluted about it - in fact, it was no different to my JAM phone, as I recall. Except the Treo worked properly, of course.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Dunno about EV-DO, but to go online, I just hit my email button and if the phone isn't already connected to GPRS, it takes a few seconds to do so and that's it.
> 
> There's nothing convoluted about it - in fact, it was no different to my JAM phone, as I recall. Except the Treo worked properly, of course.



Right, that sounds normal, it's probably just a US thing (they seem to get a real shitty deal when it comes to mobiles over there)...


----------



## Louloubelle (May 18, 2007)

I'm due an upgrade and would like to stay with t-mobile
I'm considering a blackberry 8800g

The reviews seems quite positive 

anyone got any experience with this model?

ta


----------



## jæd (May 18, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> anyone got any experience with this model?



A friend of mine has one... The push email is very good, but there's no camera and as a phone its quite "clunky" and some basics are missing Ie, the sms application doesn't allow for templates...

But it does look sleek and business like, and Blackberry's are very reliable....


----------



## editor (May 18, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I'm due an upgrade and would like to stay with t-mobile
> I'm considering a blackberry 8800g


The lack of a camera - even a basic one - would annoy me, and don't expect too much from the GPS.

What are you looking to do with the phone?


----------



## editor (May 18, 2007)

By the way, there's a good Palm '"how to" guide here:
http://www.access-company.com/support/expertguides/index.html


----------



## Louloubelle (May 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The lack of a camera - even a basic one - would annoy me, and don't expect too much from the GPS.
> 
> What are you looking to do with the phone?



re the camera, I have a really good camera and already have other mobiles with cameras so I don't really need another one.  It would be great if it did have one but it's not that much of a problem for it not to have one IYSWIM

Ideally I'd like to have access to a querty keyboard or have a fone where I can plug in a foldable keyboard (even better - preferably both in fact) to take notes at meetings and then be able to synch up with my PC (windows).

I'd like to access emails occasionally too, although I don't think I'll be spending ages on line on my mobile, but I want the option of being able to do so. 

I'd also like to be able to use spreadsheets, presentation stuff (powerpoint?), show videos, play music.  

Maybe other stuff I haven't thought of. 

The Palm looks interesting but I don't think they have them on t-mobile that I can upgrade to.

eta

I want o be able to text as fast as my friends and so I want the querty keyboard as a priority


----------



## Louloubelle (May 18, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has one... The push email is very good, but there's no camera and as a phone its quite "clunky" and some basics are missing Ie, the sms application doesn't allow for templates...
> 
> But it does look sleek and business like, and Blackberry's are very reliable....




thanks for that

the lack of templates seems ridiculous though, I use them all the time, what a stupid thing to leave off

I suppose you could just go to your sent items folder and then forward the text if it's one you use often though


----------



## editor (May 18, 2007)

T Mobile haven't got the Palm Treo 680, although I suspect it would be better than the Blackberry for your needs (particularly the multimedia stuff, seeing as the Palm has a bigger screen). Te Palm has a *ton* of excellent office/email apps.

You can do what I did and buy the phone elsewhere and then get a £10 a month discount off T-Mobile's tariff, but I agree it's a bit of a faff.


----------



## jæd (May 18, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> thanks for that
> 
> the lack of templates seems ridiculous though, I use them all the time, what a stupid thing to leave off
> 
> I suppose you could just go to your sent items folder and then forward the text if it's one you use often though



If you really want one then see if you can try one out for a while... But if I were you I'd either get a Symbian phone like the E61, or look into the Treo 680. Try and avoid a Windows based phone. They may sound good, but they aren't very reliable...


----------



## Louloubelle (May 18, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> If you really want one then see if you can try one out for a while... But if I were you I'd either get a Symbian phone like the E61, or look into the Treo 680. Try and avoid a Windows based phone. They may sound good, but they aren't very reliable...




Thank so much

the e61 looks very interesting

I'll check it out


----------



## Louloubelle (May 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> T Mobile haven't got the Palm Treo 680, although I suspect it would be better than the Blackberry for your needs (particularly the multimedia stuff, seeing as the Palm has a bigger screen). Te Palm has a *ton* of excellent office/email apps.
> 
> You can do what I did and buy the phone elsewhere and then get a £10 a month discount off T-Mobile's tariff, but I agree it's a bit of a faff.



thanks ed

I'll have think about it and se how much I can get a palm for


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 19, 2007)

i am posting this from my garden on my new n95. i love it.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I'll have think about it and se how much I can get a palm for


Just a thought, but you can get a Treo 650 way cheap now. It's the best phone I've ever owned and there's unbelievable amounts of software available.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 19, 2007)

i know someone that just got a new nokia and is looking to get looking to get rid of their treo 650


----------



## dlx1 (May 19, 2007)

were do I get flash for a SPV  

Adobe Site 
don't see it

found it 
http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/pocketpc/2002.html


----------



## Louloubelle (May 21, 2007)

A few people recommended the nokia to me so now I've gone and got one  

They initially wanted £110 for it if I kept to my current tarrif, then went down to £60 if I pay £7 more a month for unlimited internet access, but after a bit of further haggling I got it down to £9.99 for the same deal as in the £60 offer.  

 

Never accept their first offer.  Or the second one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2007)

Which Nokia?


----------



## Louloubelle (May 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Which Nokia?




the e61


----------



## editor (May 21, 2007)

That's a mighty w-i-d-e phone!

It's had some pretty good reviews though:
http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/reviews/item/Nokia_E611.php
http://www.brighthand.com/default.asp?newsID=12408


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> the e61



Ah, yeah I know someone who has that, has it arrived yet, what's your initial impressions?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2007)

I think Wolfie had the same phone too, come to think of it. 

I hate to say it, but I think he preferred his old Treo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

Computer World are none too impressed with the Treo 755p.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Computer World are none too impressed with the Treo 755p.


It's not much of a review to be honest, but the writer seemed to be expecting some fanfare-toting blockbuster finale to the Palm OS which it;s clearly not.

It's just an incremental upgrade to what I believe is the best smartphone on the market.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

Ooh ooh, I need a smart phone addict for my programme. C'mon guys??? 

Hey, by posting this I am sort of doing work. 'Have PDAs destroyed your marriage?' 'Did your smart phone sleep with your mum?' 'Did your blackberry make you take drugs though customs?' 

Please, surely someone has been given one of these things and has become a wreck?

I'm looking at you Editor.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I'm looking at you Editor.



 

I think you have your answer.


----------



## Crispy (May 22, 2007)

Did I read somewhere that orange are going to do an unlimited data tariff?


----------



## editor (May 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Did I read somewhere that orange are going to do an unlimited data tariff?


I imagine they're going to have to - they must be losing a fair bit of business to T Mobile. Web'n'Walk _rocks._


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I imagine they're going to have to - they must be losing a fair bit of business to T Mobile. Web'n'Walk _rocks._



I'm actually surprised it's taken this long for the other networks to realise the benifits of 'unlimited' data deals...


----------



## jæd (May 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Computer World are none too impressed with the Treo 755p.



Seems to be a very misleading and inaccurate article... "many reports claim the new Treo 755p, just released by Sprint Nextel Corp., will be the last hurrah for the aging Palm OS as Palm replaces it with Linux." Um... Nope... The next version of the Palm OS will be based on Linux, or a stripped down version of Linux. Not actually by "Linux"... (Whatever that is... Perhaps they meant a distribution of Linux, like Ubuntu)

Oh, and since when do products that work fine and are v. stable need massive changes...? Perhaps we should have square wheels because these round ones haven't changed for a while...


----------



## jæd (May 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Did I read somewhere that orange are going to do an unlimited data tariff?



Yep, from June, apparently. Might switch back then because I've always like their customer service...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

He he I feel like John C Dvorak!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

Treo 800p rumour? 

No surprise really, it's only a matter of time before they release a new version, but please god Palm bump the specs,  and add wifi ffs.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 22, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Did I read somewhere that orange are going to do an unlimited data tariff?



I left Orange last week for this very reason that they couldnt give me a web n walk style package.

they tried to offer me a deal where i would pay £1.50 a day.  I pointed out that was £45.00 a month as oppsoed to £7.50 on tmobile.  the guy put me through to disconnections.

apparently vodaphone are going to anounce a deal similar to web n walk next month.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Treo 800p rumour?
> 
> No surprise really, it's only a matter of time before they release a new version, but please god Palm bump the specs,  and add wifi ffs.


It looks like a GSM version of the 755p plus GPS - and that'll do nicely for me!

I'm not that bothered about wi-fi to be honest, although it would be nice.

*edit to add: what specs would you want bumping? The Palm is way fast in use and I'd rather have a 'slower' CPU and a better battery life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It looks like a GSM version of the 755p plus GPS - and that'll do nicely for me!
> 
> I'm not that bothered about wi-fi to be honest, although it would be nice.
> 
> *edit to add: what specs would you want bumping? The Palm is way fast in use and I'd rather have a 'slower' CPU and a better battery life.



Better camera and wifi would be a good start...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

ivebeenhigh said:
			
		

> I left Orange last week for this very reason that they couldnt give me a web n walk style package.
> 
> they tried to offer me a deal where i would pay £1.50 a day.  I pointed out that was £45.00 a month as oppsoed to £7.50 on tmobile.  the guy put me through to disconnections.
> 
> apparently vodaphone are going to anounce a deal similar to web n walk next month.



Went through something similar with O2 too, they tried to offer me the same text and minutes with the Nokia N73 (that T Mobile were) but a 4mb free allowance, I said no and thank fuck too. On my N73 I've used over 400mbs with surfing (both mobile and via my laptop), would have cost me a stupid amount if I'd stayed with O2!


----------



## editor (May 22, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Better camera and wifi would be a good start...


Well, the 755p has a 1.3 meg camera which would be ample for me. 

Thing is, it's all about juggling the feature set with the usability, stability and performance of the phone. You pays your money, you makes yer choices....

Loads of new phones keep on ramping up the features often at the expense of usability. The Nokia N95 has - by many reports - a fairly rough'n'ready GPS system and Windows Mobile is fiddly as fuck to use compared to the Palm OS.

Ultimately, I want a phone that's easy and fast to use, comes with tons and tons of software, is stable, reliable and sturdy, and if that means sacrificing a few cutting edge features, that's fine by me.


----------



## jæd (May 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Better camera and wifi would be a good start...



Have you tried using Wifi on a phone...? You scuttle from one hotspot to another, hoping the next one is free or its the right kind of hotspot you've paid extra to use...

And then some of the time the connection drops out because its overloaded...

Give me a fast and mobile data connection so that I walk down the middle of the street and still be connected when I'm at the end...!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Have you tried using Wifi on a phone...?



Yes, I had one for over a year (and a iPaq PDA before that), it was excellent, dial speeds when there was no hotspot or surfing for free over the many unsecured hotspots I seemed to always come accross. Not too mention being able to surf around the flat on the balcony because of my home network. Fantastic for late night, laying in bed half watching tv half MSNing or surfing...

E2A: I rarely experienced the connection dropping (that said I seem to have amazing luck with WM5 in that it worked very well for me). 

You're also forgetting the vast amount of students there are; most colleges have wifi access for free these days (at least from what I know in UK), tapping into that market must be worth a pretty penny? 

That's not too mention the growing roll out of wifi net access in towns and cities accross the UK...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, the 755p has a 1.3 meg camera which would be ample for me.
> 
> Thing is, it's all about juggling the feature set with the usability, stability and performance of the phone. You pays your money, you makes yer choices....
> 
> ...



1.3mp doesn't compete with todays phones, more is always better in that area and if every other phone make can bump the camera specs at little added expense I don't see why Palm can't.

Palm are starting to look quite backward looking going by the growing criticisms about the lack a true upgrade or no wifi (how many smartphones come without wifi these days?!)...


----------



## editor (May 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> 1.3mp doesn't compete with todays phones, more is always better in that area and if every other phone make can bump the camera specs at little added expense I don't see why Palm can't.


I'd rather have a great phone with an average camera than a fantastic camera with a camera that crashes all the time. 

And, of course, the more you put in, the more it costs. I want a phone with a touchscreen that's fast, reliable, great for email and texting, easy to use and supported by a ton of good software.  I want a proper keyboard with no sliding out bollocks. I want a big screen (at least 320 x 320).

There still aren't that many phones that fit that bill.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a great phone with an average camera than a fantastic camera with a camera that crashes all the time.
> 
> And, of course, the more you put in, the more it costs. I want a phone with a touchscreen that's fast, reliable, great for email and texting, easy to use and supported by a ton of good software.  I want a proper keyboard with no sliding out bollocks. I want a big screen (at least 320 x 320).
> 
> There still aren't that many phones that fit that bill.



I don't see why we can't have both tbh (my N73 does and has only hung once since I've had it). A qwerty keyboard is a proper keyboard slide out or not.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yes, I had one for over a year (and a iPaq PDA before that), it was excellent, dial speeds when there was no hotspot or surfing for free over the many unsecured hotspots I seemed to always come accross. Not too mention being able to surf around the flat on the balcony because of my home network. Fantastic for late night, laying in bed half watching tv half MSNing or surfing...


I've got a wi-fi enabled Palm OS Clie TH55 that I occasionally use for surfing at home, but the screen is so small it's a pain to use for long - and that's with a comparatively large 320x480 screen.

I'd say 320 x320 is the smallest you can practically go for anything other than the most basic surfing, and even then it's only really good for text. Ad if you're only looking at text, you're going to lose most of the benefits of wi-fi - you may as well stick with a free data plan.

Where wi-fi does rule the roost is when you're in the States and need to check your mail.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I've got a wi-fi enabled Palm OS Clie TH55 that I occasionally use for surfing at home, but the screen is so small it's a pain to use for long - and that's with a comparatively large 320x480 screen.
> 
> I'd say 320 x320 is the smallest you can practically go for anything other than the most basic surfing, and even then it's only really good for text.



I don't quite know what you mean when you're talking about mobile surfing in terms of basic or otherwise. Anything mobile net wise is basic compared to the full user experience of a PC/Mac etc...I've used smaller screens and it's been fine with some of the nifty screen manipulations functions.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anything mobile net wise is basic compared to the full user experience of a PC/Mac etc...I've used smaller screens and it's been fine with some of the nifty screen manipulations functions.


Come on: a website looks shit on a tiny screen and it's always a hefty compromise when you're surfing the web. Why pretend otherwise? How big is the screen on your phone? I struggle with 480x320 and if I'm after something important, I'll get off my arse and look on my PC.

It's fine for basic stuff like football scores though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2007)

I have a Nokia N73 which has this zoom thing (also the back button thing is excellent on it) also Bloglines mobile comes with software built in that re-sizes web pages for the smaller screen. A lot of sites I use regulary now have perfectly usable mobile versions (u75, Bloglines, BBC, Gmail, Google Maps)

I stand by what I said though; compared to a full exeprience all mobile surfing is pretty basic (at the moment). It will change in time as mobile surfing shoots up and dev houses make phone friendly versions of their sites (the BBC being an excellent example here) of their full sites...but anyway...

Looks like Blackberry will be joining Sony, Nokia, HTC and others in offering their smart phones with wifi:



> Research in Motion, the company behind the popular BlackBerry smartphone series, has suggested there will be wi-fi capable handsets launched this year.
> 
> Jim Balsillie, one of RIM's CEOs said at a technology conference this week such devices should be available "in the back half of this year."
> 
> Sony Ericsson (e.g., the P1) and Nokia (e.g., the e90) have both introduced handsets with similar feature sets to the BlackBerry phones that come complete with wi-fi connectivity.


Link

Good on 'em, now if only Palm will see sense and join the party...


----------



## jæd (May 25, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yes, I had one for over a year (and a iPaq PDA before that), it was excellent, dial speeds when there was no hotspot or surfing for free over the many unsecured hotspots I seemed to always come accross. Not too mention being able to surf around the flat on the balcony because of my home network. Fantastic for late night, laying in bed half watching tv half MSNing or surfing...
> 
> E2A: I rarely experienced the connection dropping (that said I seem to have amazing luck with WM5 in that it worked very well for me).
> 
> ...



Well... Fair enough, but I still think wifi is the wrong technology for a WAN... I'd rather have just one fast connection for everything, with fallback to GPRS.

(And once you see broadband speeds without wifi, you'll be impressed. I'm not sure how it works but in Malaysia there is a gadget which will give a broadband speed connection over the mobile network, handy for laptops... It didn't depend on wireless and worked wherever it was taken in the KL Metro area)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2007)

jæ said:
			
		

> (And once you see broadband speeds without wifi, you'll be impressed. I'm not sure how it works but in Malaysia there is a gadget which will give a broadband speed connection over the mobile network, handy for laptops... It didn't depend on wireless and worked wherever it was taken in the KL Metro area)



I don't doubt that for a second! At the end of the day it's about quality and quantity; how much coverage is there and is the speed good and constant? How you get that really isn't that important when it comes down to use. Well, hopefully one day it wont be...


----------



## brixtonvilla (May 27, 2007)

Just got one of these from Orange, in black (and English, for that matter), and it fucking _rocks_:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2007)

How have you found it in terms of memory use or crashing etc?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2007)

*Study Finds 90% of Handset Owners Believe iPhone Hype*

If this is to be believed Apple is onto a winner:



> A study from Strategy Analytics has found that 90 percent of handset owners rate Apple’s iPhone as being superior to existing mobile phones. This despite the rather pertinent facts that the iPhone has not yet gone on sale and none of those questioned would have used an iPhone.
> 
> The “Consumer Reactions to the Apple iPhone” study explored the appeal of iPhone features, developed comparisons with current products and investigated the nature of the iPhone experience. 90 percent of respondents gave the iPhone higher marks than their own handset and over 40 percent of respondents rated the iPhone as being much better across key functional categories, including music player, web browsing, voice mail, and phone call management.
> 
> The study found that whilst consumers are definitely buying the iPhone hype, price may be the iPhone’s undoing. “While the iPhone “Wow” factor is impressive, our user panel indicated that challenges in pricing and positioning may act as a barrier to mass-market success,” said Kevin Nolan, Director of User Experience Research at Strategy Analytics.


Link


----------



## brixtonvilla (May 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How have you found it in terms of memory use or crashing etc?



Hard to say -  it's very new. I'm pretty resigned to it needing a MiniSD card at some point, 'cause I do save quite a lot of work on it. Will let you know about crashing etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2007)

I still don't get why people here moan about Windows Mobile so much, I've had my Vario II for 6 months now and its been faultless.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I still don't get why people here moan about Windows Mobile so much, I've had my Vario II for 6 months now and its been faultless.


That'll be because it can be really shit for some people. They wouldn't moan otherwise.


----------



## jæd (May 30, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I still don't get why people here moan about Windows Mobile so much, I've had my Vario II for 6 months now and its been faultless.



Because there are times its let people down. Great if it works for you but I'm not going to bother with a phone o/s that makes me stand in the cold while it constantly crashes and reboots...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 30, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Because there are times its let people down. Great if it works for you but I'm not going to bother with a phone o/s that makes me stand in the cold while it constantly crashes and reboots...


I've never had a single crash


----------



## editor (May 30, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I've never had a single crash


Then you really have been very lucky. Mine was a bag of shit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 30, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Then you really have been very lucky. Mine was a bag of shit.


Saying that, the windows desktop machine in my studio has never once crashed either.

Windows and me get on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I still don't get why people here moan about Windows Mobile so much, I've had my Vario II for 6 months now and its been faultless.



I know what you mean...my XDA wasn't faultless but that was due to the specs being a bit pony. I had a iPaq pda before it with brilliant specs and windows mobile ran fantastically well with only one crash (with no loss of data) in the year and half of use...


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I know what you mean...my XDA wasn't faultless but that was due to the specs being a bit pony. I had a iPaq pda before it with brilliant specs and windows mobile ran fantastically well with only one crash (with no loss of data) in the year and half of use...


My i-mate JAM was shit and I _wanted_ to like it. 

After all, I'd done a grand job of convincing myself that Windows Mobile was the way forward, happily shelling out for a new contract and tons of apps, but I couldn't wait for the year's contract to be over.

Being a bit of a spoddy gadget boy, the Palm 650 turned out to be the first 'outdated' phone I'd ever bought, but it was sheer joy compared to the JAM and it's horrid interface and scritchy scratchy 'soft' keyboard.

Funnily enough, I've just bought a Treo 680 without really meaning to. 

I came in pissed last Saturday and put in a ridiculously low bid for a new 680 for a Palm reseller thinking it would get nowhere, I forgot all about the bid until late Sunday when I discovered I'd won the phone - _for just £160!_

Best of all, I'll now be able to sell that HTC Touch I was given and come out with a profit!

Result!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2007)

Hahah! Nice one about the 680!


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hahah! Nice one about the 680!


I think it's more of a sideways step with a little nudge forward rather than a massive upgrade, but my 650 is looking well battered now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 6, 2007)

I was very tempted by it but the lack of 3g and decent camera put me off at the time. Hopefully the 755p will come out over here sometime this century...


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2007)

_Apparently _coming later this year: the Treo800W with Windows OS 6.0, 1.3 MP integrated Camera and - da daa! - Wi-Fi. 

After my recent re-acquaintance with Windows OS 6.0, I'm deffo still sticking with the Palm OS.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2007)

Wifi!? At fucking last!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 7, 2007)

1.3MP camera is shocking though.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> 1.3MP camera is shocking though.


It's not fantastic but I'm confident that it'll be substantially better than some cameras that claim higher resolutions and not everyone wants a high res camera on their phone (most of which are clunky as fuck).

And, of course, it's got a touch screen, a great form factor, superb ergonomics and a proper keyboard way more advanced than most of its unwieldy competitors (with no fiddly slidey-out stuff needed).

But seeing as it's operating WM6, it's not for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> 1.3MP camera is shocking though.



True in this day and age it should be at least 2mp but tbh if its a choice between a kick ass camera and wifi I'd rather have wifi.


----------



## jæd (Jun 8, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> True in this day and age it should be at least 2mp but tbh if its a choice between a kick ass camera and wifi I'd rather have wifi.



I'd rather have somethin like 3G, or beyond than Wifi. And if I want to take decent pictures I'll carry a camera. Though cameras on phones are handy, I'm not sure why people go on about them...

I prefer it to be Palm OS, though.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2007)

There's a really ropey - and possibly faked - picture of what might be the Palm 800w here:
http://morningpaper.typepad.com/morning_paper/2007/06/picture_of_palm.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, that's an ugly beast! The Treo has pretty much the best form factor of all smartphones why in the world would they junk it for that thing?! Let's hope it's a fake...


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 8, 2007)

You think? I dont think its that bad, I mean palm has never been one for looks.

And despite having had a windows mobile phone of some sort for the last 3-4 years I have to agree with the editor that WM sucks bigtime (wm2002 all the way to WM6!) But theres no other mobile os thats as widely supported. I mean theres palm but theres nowhere near as much software (or hardware for that matter) for moden palm os's as there is for WM. 

I hope this new plam is diffrent and supports things like AD2P as I would love to change mobile OS!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 8, 2007)

WWWeed said:
			
		

> You think? I dont think its that bad, I mean palm has never been one for looks.



Maybe in the past but the Treo 750,755p is a lovely looking phone.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, it looks like it's real and going to be available in the 4th quarter this year.

I don't mind the looks quite so much now that I've seen it in colour, although it sure ain't the most handsome mobile on the block.

The big deal is that it's going to retail for less than $200, but still pack in a full qwerty keypad, Palm OS, Bluetooth, Camera, Micro SD Memory Card high speed Rev A data capability.

Not bad for £100.

http://morningpaper.typepad.com/morning_paper/2007/06/palm_gandolf_in.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2007)

Not quite as ugly but very boring looking. The Treo was fine, very good in fact, why change it to that? It seems like a step back...Palm are looking a bit bonkers to me right now.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Not quite as ugly but very boring looking. The Treo was fine, very good in fact, why change it to that? It seems like a step back...Palm are looking a bit bonkers to me right now.


It's cos it's well cheap, innit?

Less than a hundred quid for a contract free smartphone based on the superb Palm OS is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2007)

The Treo looks fine, why change it? I can't see why this being cheap means it has to lose the Treo's nice form factor...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2007)

If this is < £100, then I will purchase. Simple as that, especially as I broke my m600 earlier.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The Treo looks fine, why change it? I can't see why this being cheap means it has to lose the Treo's nice form factor...


It's a different product aimed at a different demographic. The Treo is a great business smartphone with fantastic ergonomics but it looks a smart move to introduce something smaller, lighter and cheaper.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> If this is < £100, then I will purchase. Simple as that, especially as I broke my m600 earlier.


Eeek! 
How did you break it?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2007)

God knows.. battery died, I turned it on, came on, went off again. Now won't turn on or charge.

Luckily my girlfriend hates her m700 with a passion, so she's given it to me..

Sweet!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2007)

And now it's working again this morning.. still gonna stick with the m700 though, uglier, but double the processor, 3G and GPS built-in (not that having a seperate receiver in the car was a pain or anything).


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> God knows.. battery died, I turned it on, came on, went off again. Now won't turn on or charge.


Welcome to the world of Windows Mobile! I couldn't bear the unreliability of the platform.
My imate JAM used to refuse to send texts and then suddenly send a whole load along in one go.

Thing is, the more stuff makers shove into phones, the more things that can go wrong, so it's not surprising that do-it-all devices can be so flaky.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's a blurry leaked shot of the WM version. I think it looks rather nice to be honest. It's quite small too.







http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2007/...ges-look-legit-windows-mobile-version-on-the/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Welcome to the world of Windows Mobile! I couldn't bear the unreliability of the platform.
> My imate JAM used to refuse to send texts and then suddenly send a whole load along in one go.
> 
> Thing is, the more stuff makers shove into phones, the more things that can go wrong, so it's not surprising that do-it-all devices can be so flaky.



In fairness this is the first blip in about months of use, otherwise it's been spot on!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It's a different product aimed at a different demographic. The Treo is a great business smartphone with fantastic ergonomics but it looks a smart move to introduce something smaller, lighter and cheaper.



Yeah I can see that, last night was heavily drunk KE posting...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Here's a blurry leaked shot of the WM version. I think it looks rather nice to be honest. It's quite small too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's quite mad, it looks like someone got an iPod and a Treo to mate and produce offspring!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, I thought the m600 was good... the m700 is incredible. Just put WM6 on, solves the problem of apps not closing, seems stable, switches seemlessly from 3G, to HSCDA(sp?), video calling works well, camera is nice, built gps works really well.

Overall, deserves the rave reviews thus far.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2007)

How does it solve the multi tasking issue?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2007)

What, apps always being open? If you hold down the x to close the app it closes it properly, if you just want to minimise it you just tap it. Also, there's an HTC app that sits in the top-right of the screen that controls all open apps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh right, well that's one bugbear sorted (not that it was a terrible irritation for me...).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice, playstation emulator working really well with the m700.. FFVII here I come


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice! How's the interface held up compared to the PS pad?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 11, 2007)

I wouldn't wanna play anything high speed on it, but things like FF and the like are fine.. doesn't feel awkward.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2007)

*And the iPhone hype continues...*

Interesting this, Apple is showing the iPhone next to smartphones, I thought Apple were trying to distance the iPhone from being just another smartphone?








> Just ten days ahead of the much-hyped iPhone launch, Apple has released a smartphone matrix comparing the physical dimensions, talk time and battery life of some of the most popular smartphones that are available in the market today.
> 
> As per the matrix, Apple iPhone is the thinnest smartphone (half the thickness of N95 or Treo 750) with the largest screensize and Wi-Fi capabilities.


Link


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2007)

The data's wrong for starters:  the N95 has wi-fi and they'd be better off comparing like for like phones in the same price band. 

As someone commented elsewhere, a fairer comparison might have looked like:
3G:
N95 Yes, UMTS+HSDPA
iPhone No

Built-in GPS:
N95 Yes
iPhone No

Camera:
N95 5MP
iPhone 2MP

Third party applications:
N95 Yes
iPhone Web applets only

And a big _glass_ screen? Eeek!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2007)

Glass is not inherently fragile. I've stood on a 2-foot sheet of toughened glass between two supports and it just bent a little bit. Apparently, my spectacles will deflect a handgun bullet!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2007)

Apperantly the wif for the N95 has been updated (think I just read that on Engadget at least!)...


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Apparently, my spectacles will deflect a handgun bullet!


Is that the Brixton 'street hardened' set of glasses?

And you believed them when they told you that nonsense?   

PS How thick was this toughened glass you stood on? A little wider than a few mm I'd imagine.


----------



## Slow Hands (Jun 18, 2007)

Quite a lot of things will deflect a handgun bullet - it's not the strength of the material or thickness but the angle that the bullet strikes it at that makes the most difference. The bad news is that if you're wearing the glasses when they deflect the bullet you'll end up with a new hole in your head.

And I can't imagine a two foot wide sheet of glass bends very much?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2007)

This is a very odd thread derail.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Is that the Brixton 'street hardened' set of glasses?
> 
> And you believed them when they told you that nonsense?
> 
> PS How thick was this toughened glass you stood on? A little wider than a few mm I'd imagine.


My mum says so cos she's an optician and she knows what glasses are made of. Apparently, the recipe for bullet proofness is handily also a recipe for high index of refraction. The sheet of glass was 8mm thick. Believe me, they _can_ make glass that tough.


----------



## jæd (Jun 18, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Interesting this, Apple is showing the iPhone next to smartphones, I thought Apple were trying to distance the iPhone from being just another smartphone?



Apple release specs that make the iPhone look better than anything else... There's a surprise...


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> My mum says so cos she's an optician and she knows what glasses are made of..


I had drumskins made from bullet proof material but that doesn't mean they would _actually be_ bullet proof in a real world situation.

I really don't think your little glasses would deflect a real-life, close-up bullet, unless it was coming from half a mile away though


----------



## jæd (Jun 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Apparently, my spectacles will deflect a handgun bullet!



If they deflect the bullet, won't some of the kinetic energy be transferred to your spectacles...? And what if the attacker misses your glasses...?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2007)

Moving back on topic, this new cheapo Palm Gandolf looks way good if it's coming out for under a ton.





> # Naming convention will be Treo 5XX
> # One version with Windows Mobile 6 Standard, the other is a new non-touchscreen edition of the Palm OS
> # Multiple colors
> # 135 grams; 117 x 65 x 13.8 mm
> ...


* above not confirmed


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> If they deflect the bullet, won't some of the kinetic energy be transferred to your spectacles...? And what if the attacker misses your glasses...?


jeez, not on my actual head


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Moving back on topic, this new cheapo Palm Gandolf looks way good if it's coming out for under a ton.
> * above not confirmed



Where does it say it'll be under £100?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Moving back on topic, this new cheapo Palm Gandolf looks way good if it's coming out for under a ton.
> * above not confirmed


non touchscreen... interesting. that rules out plenty of 3rd party apps doesn't it (or at least makes them hard to use)


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> non touchscreen... interesting. that rules out plenty of 3rd party apps doesn't it (or at least makes them hard to use)


Most of the apps on the Treo are so well designed it's easy to use them with the keys alone, although I won't be giving up my touchscreen, no sir!

I reckon there's only a few apps that will become totally unusable, and there's tons of ways to remap the keys on Palms. Seeing as their new phone comes with a full keyboard, there'll be no shortage of available shortcut options too.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2007)

(salvo of unpleasant posts removed)

I'll tell you - this Foleo would have come in just perfect for Glastonbury.

I wouldn't want to take a big laptop (stuffed full of my precious personal stuff and files) and I'd need a really good battery life.

I'd need something quick to use with a big screen and keyboard for sorting emails, modding and accessing the web via GPRS or wi-fi (on the remote chance  any was about!).

The Treo can do all of the above, but I'd love to also have a light, easy to carry around bigger version.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2007)

If I see you modding during _glastonbury_, I'll stomp that treo of yours into the mud


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> If I see you modding during _glastonbury_, I'll stomp that treo of yours into the mud


It's what I was doing three years ago after the stalking nutter kicked off again! 

I mod everywhere, me.

*waits for the drugs to kick in


----------



## jæd (Jun 19, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> (The Treo can do all of the above, but I'd love to also have a light, easy to carry around bigger version.



Thats why I do't like about Apple's comparison chart. Who's going to use Web Browser on their iPhone for 8 hours... I use my Treo to something look up something that stumped me. Is Mo Molan still alive...? Who produced Milli Vanilli...? 

Thats why I'm more interested in the Foleo than yet another Smartphone...


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2007)

Most posters are much more knowledgeable on this than me... 

I am thinking of upgrading to the O2 XDA Orbit in August but not sure how it ranks?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 19, 2007)

If you can handle Windows Mobile (it's a bit of a marmite choice) and don't text too much you'll be fine with it. Nice phone, but I text/email far too much for stylus only input.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> If you can handle Windows Mobile (it's a bit of a marmite choice) and don't text too much you'll be fine with it. Nice phone, but I text/email far too much for stylus only input.



Good point... 

Is there a touch screen qwerty with this phone? I can't suss it out ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, touch screen keyboard.. just about do-able with fingers, but stylus is needed for anything of any length. You get used to it, I don't miss a keyboard.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a SE P910 which I removed the keyboard from and got used to using the stylus so can go back to it no doubt. 

Cheers


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah right then you'll have no probs...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2007)

Apple are going to great lengths to convince that the keyboard works well:http://www.apple.com/iphone/usingiphone/keyboard_small.html


----------



## Crispy (Jun 27, 2007)

looks impressive, but I'd like to see non-standard text entered. I wonder if you can turn the magic-touch-area-expansion off and get exactly the key you pressed?


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2007)

Quick heads up for Palm users: the latest version of GoogleMaps 1.2.0.8 is now available from here: http://www.google.com/gmm/GoogleMaps.prc

There's a fair bit of extra functionality included so it's worth the upgrade.  Google Maps is a *great* program!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2007)

It is! I've surprised a few people by using it on my n73 to find directions or local info (restaurants etc) recently. No need to carry a bulky a-z anymore!


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It is! I've surprised a few people by using it on my n73 to find directions or local info (restaurants etc) recently. No need to carry a bulky a-z anymore!


I've also got the Tube app on my Palm which has a full A-Z of London and Manhattan, along with the rail and tube/subway routes.

http://visualit.co.uk/Palm/palm_Tube2.htm


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, apparently you can run Linux on a Treo 650 too!
http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2007/06/30/im-in-ur-treo-linuxin-ur-phonez/


----------



## jayeola (Jul 1, 2007)

Watch me brick my Treo. I've seen loads of -claims- of ppl getting thier Treo *nixed....


----------



## Crispy (Jul 1, 2007)

I stalled linux on my ipod once. bricked that too. was able to restore it, but still - beware 

PS: 'bricked' is a relatively new word - wonder who started it?


----------



## jayeola (Jul 1, 2007)

Saw that term first used when PSPs came out... there were loads of chaps that bricked thiers when trying to downgrade the firmware.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 2, 2007)

I first heard it about five years ago...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2007)

*Nokia to Integrate Touch Feedback into Cell Phones, Smartphones*

It's getting all touchy feely now with these smartphones aint it?!



> Samsung’s got it. So does LG. Today, Nokia became the third top-five mobile handset manufacturer to license Immersion's VibeTonz tactile feedback system for its mobile handsets.
> 
> VibeTonz extends tactile feedback way beyond the capabilities of your typical vibrating cell phone. With it, an application developer can independently control both vibration strength and frequency for what Immersion calls high-fidelity touch sensations.
> 
> So with VibeTonz, mobile games can deliver orchestrated touch feedback, for instance. It can also be used to provide tactile cues for touch-screen interfaces; enhance handset operation by pairing audio/visual with tactile cues for events such as a dropped call and ringing; or make alerts more discernible by varying how they feel—from a reverberating gong effect to a subtle tapping, according to Immersion


Link


----------



## Crispy (Jul 3, 2007)

Neat. The Wii has this for the menus, when you 'rub' the pointer over a button, the remote trembles slightly, letting you know it's something you can click.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2007)

Mind you, VibeTonz is a really shit name.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL yeah very shite...


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2007)

Woooargh! How ugly is this thing?!







http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/03/datawind-set-to-show-off-pocketsurfer-2/


----------



## jayeola (Jul 3, 2007)

Reptilian?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 3, 2007)

Jesus that's been well and truly beaten shitless with the ugly stick.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2007)

Sony Ericsson are trying to catch up again... 

http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=gb&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pip1&pid=10864&zone=pp


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Sony Ericsson are trying to catch up again...
> 
> http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=gb&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pip1&pid=10864&zone=pp


That does look pretty tasty. Only drawback is one of those weird 2-letter-key querty keyboards. Not tried one myself, but have heard some rude things about them. Otherwise a very nice looking phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Sony Ericsson are trying to catch up again...
> 
> http://www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=gb&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pip1&pid=10864&zone=pp



Yep. I've used the Blackberry Pearl which uses the same qwerty style keyboard, took a  little getting used too but worked fine (needs a good predictive text though but that shouldn't be a problem as Sony are normally good at that)...

Snazzy PR presentation video here: http://www.expansys.com/video.aspx?id=168&i=148836


----------



## jæd (Jul 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Woooargh! How ugly is this thing?!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/03/datawind-set-to-show-off-pocketsurfer-2/



Very... I'm not sure about the comments... How can you describe surfing on a PSP over Wifi as slow...? But then Engadget readers are one down from Slashdot... 

(I can never see why Sony don't release a usb keyboard driver for the PSP... Instant personal communicator device...)


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Sony Ericsson are trying to catch up again...


Looks quite nice, that, albeit a bit bland.

It's a shame that Sony stopped working with Palm because there was some real innovation going on there for a while.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, those clie's were unlike anything else out there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yeah, those clie's were unlike anything else out there.



That last one was quite pricey for the specs if I remember rightly...


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That last one was quite pricey for the specs if I remember rightly...


It wasn't cheap but then you were buying what was a cutting edge product at the time.  Heck, it still looks pretty good now!



> Memory: 	16MB RAM; 104MB total
> Expansion: 	Memory Stick (MS PRO-compatible)
> Screen: 	480x320 pixel; 65k-color; transflective back-lit
> Audio: 	stereo headset jack; bottom speaker; mono mic
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2007)

You're right it still holds up although that keyboard looks a bit fiddly...


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You're right it still holds up although that keyboard looks a bit fiddly...


I had a go and it wasn't bad for a mini thing.

Amazing to think that it's over four years old now! Imagine what they could have been creating now...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Imagine what they could have been creating now...



*drools*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2007)

I really like the SE interface and am very used to it know but the P990i was really lacking so was looking at other smartphones. 

Upgrade is due in August though and this phone is not due out until October  

Can I wait?????


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2007)

I was just reading the esato forums and apparently they haven't updated the hardware or software much from the p990 for the P1, so it suffres from the same bugs and less-than-great performance. These are pre-production reports of course, but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh dear, so that's proof then that Sony are still fucking idiots. I really don't get that company at all...


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2007)

Oooh! This one looks nice!






HTC Omni
    * Windows Mobile 6.0 OS
    * UMTS/HSDPA connectivity
    * WVGA 4″ 800×480 px display, subdisplay
    * TV and VGA out
    * 256 ROM, 1280 RAM and microSD memory card slot
    * Wi-Fi b/g, USB and Bluetooth connectivity
    * GPS/A-GPS
    * Full QWERTY keyboard
    * Dimensions: 130 x 81 x16 mm

Shame it's Windows, though.
http://www.unwiredview.com/2007/07/04/htc-omni-pics-and-specs/


----------



## Crispy (Jul 4, 2007)

Big thing too: 130 x 81 x16 mm

iPhone/P1/Treo680 size is about as big as I'm willing to but in my pocket.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Big thing too: 130 x 81 x16 mm


I guess it's going for the lardyboy  Nokia Communicator market, but it still looks mighty purdy to me. A 800×480 px display is well nice though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Oooh! This one looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of the DS lite...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 4, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh dear, so that's proof then that Sony are still fucking idiots. I really don't get that company at all...



I was just saying this... 

The phone looks good on paper, and whilst there may be better phones  would prefer to stick with SE. 

However the camera could do with a cover and operating system is so important!!!


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's something you won't get on an iPhone: a "Professional chromatic guitar tuner with noise rejection, vibrato indication, cents & Hz digital readout, pitchpipe, & alternate guitar tuning."!

How bizarre is that? Using your phone to tune up your guitar!






http://www.palmgear.com/index.cfm?f...re&PartnerREF=&siteid=1&prodid=50709&siteid=1

The same people make spectrum analysers and all sorts of weird and wonderful apps: http://www.phonature.com:8092/home/products_pdaApp_palm_HandDeeSA.htm


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2007)

Er...


----------



## jæd (Jul 5, 2007)

Has anyone tried this on their Treo yet...?




			
				Website said:
			
		

> At least there's some good news for Palm and Palm OS device owners today. They could use a bit after the company postponed the next promised OS into next year. That beta of Sling Player Mobile for the Palm OS is over and the generally available release....well....generally available! You can find a 30-day free trial on the U.S. and Canada download pages. The remote media streaming software is officially supported on 3G devices like the Treo 755p and 700p, but there's no harm in trying it on other Palm OS devices as well.


http://jkontherun.blogs.com/jkontherun/2007/07/slingplayer-mob.html

When are we getting the Treo 7x0p here...?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> When are we getting the Treo 7x0p here...?


Fuck knows. I've been trying to get an answer from Palm's UK PR office but they've been forced to trot out the, "we can't discuss future releases" line for the past few months.

I'm going to be testing the Kinoma player soon. That looks pretty damn good.
http://www.kinoma.com/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2007)

They should release the 755p over here, really need a new phone (going back to smartphones) and the Palm OS is the only one I've not used yet.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 5, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The same people make spectrum analysers and all sorts of weird and wonderful apps: http://www.phonature.com:8092/home/products_pdaApp_palm_HandDeeSA.htm


Oooooh


----------



## jæd (Jul 5, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> They should release the 755p over here, really need a new phone (going back to smartphones) and the Palm OS is the only one I've not used yet.



The 755p is a CDMA phone so its unlikely to be released here... I'm guessing (based on previous release schedules) there'll be a 780p GSM phone released in the UK sometime around December...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> The 755p is a CDMA phone so its unlikely to be released here... I'm guessing (based on previous release schedules) there'll be a 780p GSM phone released in the UK sometime around December...



Didn't realise that, but anyway I want a 3g Palm OS Treo and now dammit!


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2007)

A niche interest for sure, but this handy little free Palm app launches GoogleMaps on your Palm with your current location from GPS co-ordinates (you'll need a GPS unit, natch).

http://wfmh.org.pl/carlos/

It's sure finds where you are a whole load quicker than Tom Tom, too.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 6, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> A niche interest for sure, but this handy little free Palm app launches GoogleMaps on your Palm with your current location from GPS co-ordinates (you'll need a GPS unit, natch).
> 
> http://wfmh.org.pl/carlos/
> 
> It's sure finds where you are a whole load quicker than Tom Tom, too.



I find TomTom is a lot quicker to lock onto satellites than google maps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

Man, trying to buy a Treo on eBay is a slow and painfully boring experience...


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I find TomTom is a lot quicker to lock onto satellites than google maps.


I don't see why your phone should be any quicker or any slower parsing that info to either app, but for me the Google Maps interface is much clearer to look at when I'm looking for local roads.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Man, trying to buy a Treo on eBay is a slow and painfully boring experience...


Not the greatest price, but you can get a Treo 680 now for £190
http://www.luzerntech.com/Items/lts-treo680-000?

FYI, I sent mine back because there was something seriously fucked up with the battery performance. I guess I'm also spoilt because my 650 (with 2400MAh extended battery) has a fantastic battery life.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Not the greatest price, but you can get a Treo 680 now for £190
> http://www.luzerntech.com/Items/lts-treo680-000?
> 
> FYI, I sent mine back because there was something seriously fucked up with the battery performance. I guess I'm also spoilt because my 650 (with 2400MAh extended battery) has a fantastic battery life.



That's a pretty good price although I'm torn between that and the 750. I want to try out the Palm OS but the 750 is 3g (I use my N73 as a 3g modem with my laptop when out and about)...conflicted...

So you gone back to your 650?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

*HTC Kaiser coming to T-Mobile Germany as MDA Vario III*

Anyway...this looks nice, although for some reason I don't like the way the keyboard slides out with the screen orientated this way. No idea why it just looks odd to me...atleast they've got the smoother/curved form factor back. The MDA 2 looks a bit ugly imo where as this is closer to the look of the Mini S.









> Those of you interested in the HTC Kaiser (who isn't?) will be interested to hear that T-Mobile germany have announced plans to release the device as the T-Mobile MDA Vario III. This means subsidised prices and web'n'walk on your Kaiser which can only be a good thing!
> 
> The T-Mobile MDA Vario III will feature Windows Mobile 6 Professional, a Qualcomm MSM7200 400 MHz CPU, 256 MB ROM and 128 MB RAM, HSDPA (phase II at 3.6 Mbps not phase III at 7.2 Mbps), quadband GSM/GPRS/EDGE, triband UMTS/HSDPA, WiFi b/g, GPS, microSD expansion, a 3 mega-pixel CMOS camera (with autofocus) and a front facing camera for video calls and Bluetooth 2.0.


Link


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That's a pretty good price although I'm torn between that and the 750. I want to try out the Palm OS but the 750 is 3g (I use my N73 as a 3g modem with my laptop when out and about)...conflicted...
> 
> So you gone back to your 650?


Yep, and still loving it!

The 750 is alright but I found the OS horrible compared to the Palm, but I guess it's all about what you want to use the thing for.


----------



## jæd (Jul 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyway...this looks nice, although for some reason I don't like the way the keyboard slides out with the screen orientated this way. No idea why it just looks odd to me...atleast they've got the smoother/curved form factor back. The MDA 2 looks a bit ugly imo where as this is closer to the look of the Mini S.



Its not a "bit" ugly. Its *pig* ugly... And I can't see anyone using that one-handed in a queue for the toilets in a certain festival...!


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyway...this looks nice, although for some reason I don't like the way the keyboard slides out with the screen orientated this way. No idea why it just looks odd to me...atleast they've got the smoother/curved form factor back. The MDA 2 looks a bit ugly imo where as this is closer to the look of the Mini S.


Fabulous specs, but it's WM 2006. 

You can buy my HTC Touch off me if you;re that keen on it!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmmmm, I'll have to see if the Vario III is enough to tempt me to uprgade from my II (tbh I don't think it will be), although I agree, the keyboard sliding out that way will seem very odd for some reason.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2007)

Ooooh, look what the screen does:






 

I _really_ hope they put a proper headphone socket on this one as well, rather than forcing you to use the crappy mini-usb ones that come with the Vario II.

Built in GPS too, hmmm, this is actually starting to sound quite tempting


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Ooooh, look what the screen does:


That looks horrible and has 'breakability' written all over it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Its not a "bit" ugly. Its *pig* ugly... And I can't see anyone using that one-handed in a queue for the toilets in a certain festival...!



Haha I wonder how many corporate execs go to festivals?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> That looks horrible and has 'breakability' written all over it.


With you on the breakability bit, but I reckon that looks pretty smart myself...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I'll have to see if the Vario III is enough to tempt me to uprgade from my II (tbh I don't think it will be), although I agree, the keyboard sliding out that way will seem very odd for some reason.



Maybe its something to do with how we read English? It's bugging me, it just looks wrong!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Fabulous specs, but it's WM 2006.
> 
> You can buy my HTC Touch off me if you;re that keen on it!



Heh, no thanks! Unless you're talking of selling it for under a ton.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> That looks horrible and has 'breakability' written all over it.



Yeah...don't see much point in that to be honest...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Its not a "bit" ugly. Its *pig* ugly...







I reckon it looks alright myself!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah...don't see much point in that to be honest...


It'll make it a lot nicer to use on a table - whilst on a train for example.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 6, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> It'll make it a lot nicer to use on a table - whilst on a train for example.



Hmmm not convinced about proper finger typing on a keyboard that small tbh.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hmmm not convinced about proper finger typing on a keyboard that small tbh.


I use two thumbs when holding it, or my two index fingers if its on a table, you can get surprsingly quick with a bit of practice.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jul 7, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> I use two thumbs when holding it, or my two index fingers if its on a table, you can get surprsingly quick with a bit of practice.



Innit - I had one on my old Xda Mini S (before some French cunt nicked it). Found it pretty handy, tbh. 

Update on the Orange SPV M700 - it rocks. Love it. Does everything I ask it to, look nice, easy to operate as phone or computer.

Ed - out of curiosity, what's your beef with Windows Mobile? Seems to work pretty well to me. How is Palm OS better? Not being shitty, just curious...


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2007)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> Ed - out of curiosity, what's your beef with Windows Mobile? Seems to work pretty well to me. How is Palm OS better?


It's just horribly clunky in comparison. The programs were twice the size of their Palm equivalents (and generally not as user friendly), everything took twice as long to do, folders would appear all over the place, everything seemed harder work and - critically - it just wasn't as stable.

Even simple things like turning the phone on or off, muting the handset or just closing a program properly seem inordinately fiddly.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2007)

Tour de France fans! free info packed Palm app for this year's tour here:
http://www.deepweb.nl/deepweb.asp?taal=EN&page=palm


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jul 16, 2007)

remember when I posted about my Treo 650 surviving the washing machine  three months ago - I only found out it still worked after I'd bought a new one of course - well, now it really is broken...no lights come on when you plug it into power socket

so I'm assuming it's dead and I've moved on to the new one (I have been meaning to do that for ages...the only App that caused any grief was TomTom - which just requires the s/n again I think)

anyone know any cheap mending places that might have a look at the dead Treo 650 to see if it could be resurrected as a backup?

Otherwise I guess I look for a cheap 680 so I have a spare around (and yes I really enjoy having a spare on my long trips away as you can leave it in your room recharging and then swap the batteries around...hmm they do take the same batteries I think)


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> Otherwise I guess I look for a cheap 680 so I have a spare around (and yes I really enjoy having a spare on my long trips away as you can leave it in your room recharging and then swap the batteries around...hmm they do take the same batteries I think)


The 680 takes different (smaller capacity) batteries I'm afraid. 

I use the Seido 2400MAh extended battery on my Treo and it lasts for ages - I took that and the regular battery to Glastonbury and it just about lasted the whole six days, and I was checking email/surfing the web a lot.

As for your knackered Treo, it might be worth asking at a few Treo forums for advice.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jul 16, 2007)

cheers Ed for the 680 battery info..

will certainly ask around at other treo places for menders..just checking whether anybody on u75 has had a treo mended


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2007)

To be honest, I'd got for another 650 if you're after a back up rather than a 680.
You should be able to get them much cheaper and there's not a great deal of difference - and the battery life is far better on the 650.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jul 16, 2007)

yup and maybe just buying a 650 will be cheaper/better bet

that should see me through to the iphone 3rd generation


----------



## jayeola (Jul 17, 2007)

I've got a blackberry 7130 last wednesday. It's alright but the data entry is not as fast as a T650. Stick with the Treo. It's bulkier but at least you don't have to have a "RIM server" to pull your emails from


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2007)

Sony Ericsson P1i is available from O2 on the 13th of August


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> I've got a blackberry 7130 last wednesday. It's alright but the data entry is not as fast as a T650. Stick with the Treo. It's bulkier but at least you don't have to have a "RIM server" to pull your emails from


That TakephONE phone app for the Palm I was on about before is brill. Well worth buying if you want ultra fast access to your contacts.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Sony Ericsson P1i is available from O2 on the 13th of August



Nice looking phone that.


----------



## jayeola (Jul 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> That TakephONE phone app for the Palm I was on about before is brill. Well worth buying if you want ultra fast access to your contacts.


The built in search facility on the 650 is good for me. Fast and simple.

there's a --very-- good video on google video about the inner workings of a blackerry. at least 54 mins. Some chaps worked hard on RE-ing it and they discuss thier results.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Nice looking phone that.



My upgrade is due on the 03rd so will hang on for this one I think.


----------



## mack (Jul 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Nice looking phone that.



Good review of it here....

http://www.phonearena.com/htmls/Sony-Ericsson-P1-Review-review-r_1784.html

You know you want it!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 23, 2007)

mack said:
			
		

> Good review of it here....
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/htmls/Sony-Ericsson-P1-Review-review-r_1784.html
> 
> You know you want it!


Right size, right features, now we'll see about the price.
*hopes the trusty t610 will hold another couple of months*


----------



## mack (Jul 24, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Right size, right features, now we'll see about the price.
> *hopes the trusty t610 will hold another couple of months*



£394 - sim free


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2007)

gonna switch contract, so hopefully a little lower than that!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2007)

I am hoping for the P1 as my upgrade and already pay a high monthly rate (£50) so am gonna to ask for it for free. If O2 are not willing to do this then I will see if Vodafone want my business


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 24, 2007)

'kinnell  *52* pages - I just can't read all that so I will be cheeky and ask anyway

I am getting sick of carrying  pda and a phone around-currently use a Palm TX and a fifty quid nokia that has an FM radio/shyte camera/voice recording facility

suppose I wanted to carry/have one device that had the following - what would people suggest?

Wi-Fi
GSM phone
FM radio (maybe not I suppose they seem to rarer on phone of late)
IrDa
Bluetooth
SD card storage <or another card storage>
camera <quality irrelevant>
ability to record voice notes
office capabilities <word processor/writing/>
diary/calendar facilities with reminder/alarms

windoze or palm or 'other' is fine with me, oh  stylus/handwriting input too is a real necessity for me

I am looking around and finding devices that do some of the above not all or approaching all

all suggestions more than welcome


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> FM radio (maybe not I suppose they seem to rarer on phone of late)



This has become a must have on phones for me... 

Commuting without BBC London is unthinkable


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah - i was thinking that maybe if i get a phone thing wi'out one I can get  £5 radio/headset thingy from Tesco or Asda or down the market that probably doesn't have worse reception than my nokia -it is a must though some days I must admit


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2007)

The sony ericsson P1 sounds pretty much ideal, TA - it ticks all those boxes. Should be available on contract pretty soon, or unlocked from expansys (linked just up there ^^^^)


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah I have seen that and had a glance at the review

I'd be buying it unlocked/off contract as I just don't use the phone bit of the phone that much - I do text quite a bit tho. So, that said, just shy of £400 sounds a bit much for me tbh -not working atm y'see- which is a damn shame as it look near perfick for my needs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2007)

Bargain of £649.99 + £9.99 postage on eBay


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm tempted to let him know about the expansys price. what a wally 

TA - not sure you'll get your full shopping list of features for a low price. A treo will do you pretty well, but lacks wifi & radio. It's PDA-sized instead of phone-sized too. the 650 is cheap off ebay and the 680 is a bit smaller and has no external aerial. Not sure if the higher model no. palmOS treos are available over here yet - ed will know. Get on ebay for treos.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 24, 2007)

MDA Vario II on T-Mobile would do the job 

edit - ah, just seen you're buying off contract, not sure what they go for in that case...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2007)

mack said:
			
		

> Good review of it here....
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/htmls/Sony-Ericsson-P1-Review-review-r_1784.html
> 
> You know you want it!



Yeah well maybe one day, just bought myself a Palm Treo so no new phones for me anytime soon!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to let him know about the expansys price. what a wally



I just have  



> Price seems a little steep for this?
> 
> I am keen to get this phone but £250 more than his company seems a bit too much to ask..


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 24, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> TA - not sure you'll get your full shopping list of features for a low price. A treo will do you pretty well, but lacks wifi & radio. It's PDA-sized instead of phone-sized too. the 650 is cheap off ebay and the 680 is a bit smaller and has no external aerial. Not sure if the higher model no. palmOS treos are available over here yet - ed will know. Get on ebay for treos.




Hmm
no wifi used to = no use for me but I am not so sure now
I am on an email diet and less browsing = more writing (I hope)

Maybe a Treo is the way to go

or maybe I should fucking grow a spine and turn the laptop off? 

No radio I can cope with easily.

Will have a look at Treo and Vario (cheers Bees) on th'eBay next.

I have been looking at phones with small screens that have wifi
that's another consideration
large-ish screen
got used to the TX innit

The HP iPaq 514 looks good for the cash [£190] but again lacks other stuff I feel I need to use


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah well maybe one day, just bought myself a Palm Treo so no new phones for me anytime soon!


Waheey! You finally gave in!   

Give us a shout if you need any help with stuff or program recommendations.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Hmm
> no wifi used to = no use for me but I am not so sure now
> I am on an email diet and less browsing = more writing (I hope)


I use email *a lot* on my phone and find the Treo 650/GPRS just fine for the job. I also do a fair bit of writing on the thing too.


----------



## jæd (Jul 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Waheey! You finally gave in!
> 
> Give us a shout if you need any help with stuff or program recommendations.



I think he got the 750... The Windows one


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> I think he got the 750...


The mad, mad fool!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> I think he got the 750... The Windows one


 poor ed. look at him get all excited, and now this. like kicking a puppy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The mad, mad fool!



Haha well if it doesn't work out I'll sell it (had two WM devices in the past and had nowhere near the same hassles you've had). I got it for £107.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> poor ed. look at him get all excited, and now this. like kicking a puppy.


Hey it won't be me doing the kicking when he gets fed up looking at that squinty 240 x 240 pixel screen and enjoying the foibles of WM!

*Goes off to play on Note Studio on the 320 x 320 mutha.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, without wanting to get into a yet another tedious Palm vs Windows 'debate'...initially I did try and get the 680 but it kept selling for stupid prices (no fucking way I'm paying over £150 for what is basically a 650 minus the ariel), would have liked to get the 755p but it aint out here yet and need a 3g phone more than anything.

Like I said I've used WM twice in the past and not had any real problems with it. If this doesn't work out I'm confident I can re-eBay it and get the same or even more than the price I paid! 

After using the N73 for surfing and email the last few months even the 'tiny' 240x240 screen will feel massive so I'm not really that bothered...


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well, without wanting to get into a yet another tedious Palm vs Windows 'debate'...initially I did try and get the 680 but it kept selling for stupid prices (no fucking way I'm paying over £150 for what is basically a 650 minus the ariel), would have liked to get the 755p but it aint out here yet and need a 3g phone more than anything.


Yeah, it's a pain in the arse that the 755p hasn't turned up in Europe.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a pain in the arse that the 755p hasn't turned up in Europe.



Yep a real shame.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I just have



That was quick!!!! 

Price dropped to £414.99 with free delivery


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Price dropped to £414.99 with free delivery


There's no way I'd shell out over £400 for a ruddy phone!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2007)

Me either, that's a new pc, a new console or a short holiday!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2007)

Not implying that I would pay for a phone... 

Sony Ericsson emailed me this morning advising that the P1i is now released.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I use email *a lot* on my phone and find the Treo 650/GPRS just fine for the job. I also do a fair bit of writing on the thing too.



Yeah but I'd have to get a contract to do the email thing the way you do on your Treo

Web 'n' Walk
Web 'n summat anyway - that you use innit?

I ain't working>no dough>no contract phones at the mo'


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Yeah but I'd have to get a contract to do the email thing the way you do on your Treo
> 
> Web 'n' Walk
> Web 'n summat anyway - that you use innit?


Yep.  £20/month unlimited data. Tis cool.
There's a Treo going for £77 on ebay right now (1 hr to go)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TREO-650-SMAR...62QQihZ005QQcategoryZ3312QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like some techie writer types have gone back to their Treos after buying the iPhone:
http://mobilitysite.com/2007/07/ive-stopped-using-the-iphone-back-to-the-treo-750/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Looks like some techie writer types have gone back to their Treos after buying the iPhone:
> http://mobilitysite.com/2007/07/ive-stopped-using-the-iphone-back-to-the-treo-750/



Going back to the windows mobile Treo you think I'm a 'mad mad fool' for buying*?  














*it arrived today!


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Going back to the windows mobile Treo you think I'm a 'mad mad fool' for buying*?


Well a "mad fool" for buying it in preference to a Palm Treo, but quite sensible compared to some of the horror WM devices you could have bought.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2007)

techie writer types in 'not who the iphone's for' shocker


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Well a "mad fool" for buying it in preference to a Palm Treo, but quite sensible compared to some of the horror WM devices you could have bought.



Maybe, they were too expensive for lame specs and there's no way in hell I'm getting a phone with an ariel! More to the point I need a 3g phone for modem/laptop use...


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> techie writer types in 'not who the iphone's for' shocker


So who is the iPhone for, if not for gadget lovers prepared to pay way over the top for eye candy galore and a 'cool' looking gizmo to impress people?

I'd say they're quite representative of a fair chunk of current iPhone owners, to be honest.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Maybe, they were too expensive for lame specs and there's no way in hell I'm getting a phone with an ariel!


The specs may be "lame" but things run - and work - a whole load faster on the Palm from my hands on experience.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2007)

who's it for?
First it's sold to trendies who want to look cool, but don't really care about the technology.
Later, it's sold to the mass market, because that's who it's designed for. It's just too expensive right now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2007)

Well anyway, my experience is somewhat different and I really don't see much point in paying more for less...


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> who's it for?
> First it's sold to trendies who want to look cool, but don't really care about the technology.


You _really_ believe that a large chunk of  the people who bought it "don't really care about the technology?

It's all they've been fucking talking about! "Oh! Look at the touch screen! So cool" So clever" etc etc zzzzzzzzzzzz

It will become a mainstream phone in time but it sure ain't at the moment. It's a phone for fanboys, gadget freaks, Mac huggers and "early adopters" who want to be at the forefront of new technological developments.


----------



## Janh (Jul 31, 2007)

*red 680 WOW!*

I just got my new red 680 and WOW it's a lot of fun! So I hold you treonuts on this forum partly responsible for inspiring the purchase as well as the free GPS offer that's now on.

Can you help suggest the best data deal service provider, I see Mr Ed has a £20 deal - I'd imagine that's pretty scarce. I'm running it on orange £1 a day payg at the mo.

Also, what's the best viewing options to view these boards? I currently have it on extended mode and seems fine. The delay is quite nostalgic for those ole' Compuserve days.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> Also, what's the best viewing options to view these boards? I currently have it on extended mode and seems fine. The delay is quite nostalgic for those ole' Compuserve days.


The red one is way cool - where did you get it from?

The web browser on the Treo isn't too amazing but so long as you keep the images turned off things come down quick enough. You might want to try accessing sites through http://mlvb.net as that can speed things up.

There's a really interesting browser  with tabbed surfing currently in beta that looks to be a huge improvement: http://palmaddict.typepad.com/palmaddicts/2007/03/review_universe.html

The T-Mobile web'n'walk is great - unlimited data plus loads of text/voice for £21/month.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 31, 2007)

I guess I should have put a stage zero - bleeding edge gadget freaks

But there aren't 10million of them, and that's how many they want to sell in a year. To me, they're pulling exactly the same trick they played with the ipod.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The T-Mobile web'n'walk is great - unlimited data plus loads of text/voice for £21/month.



How many minutes and texts?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 31, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> So who is the iPhone for, if not for gadget lovers prepared to pay way over the top for eye candy galore and a 'cool' looking gizmo to impress people?



you're talking about me, right?


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Jul 31, 2007)

from Editor's link...

1. Syncs text files / memos / notes and has a way to search the contents of those files for keywords.
2. I can install 1000’s of 3rd party applications (not web apps) such as an eBook reader, date calculator, unit converter, SSH client, games, etc.
3. Has physical buttons, which makes it a lot easier to interact with in a car.

fair comments.  

After a month of iPhone I'm still happy though. Won't find me pulling my Treo 600 out of the drawer.

I have found how to reboot the bugger after it froze.  I didn't use 3rd party apps on the Treo (except one to make the ringer audible, and documents to go, both now standard, I hear). Presumably these will follow.  The browser is fine as long as you have wifi, otherwise Edge is not good, certainly not here in Chile, or a few weeks ago in Colombia.  It makes me a sex god too...


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How many minutes and texts?


I used to have a fab deal with 500 free texts/month, but it now one of their Flext tariffs that still lets me knock out loads of texts for no extra cost on my monthly price.

Being able to go online whenever I feel like it really gets the best out of the Treo - I'm always looking up Google Maps, downloading emails, surfing the boards, chatting on ICQ and downloading weather updates.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2007)

pseudonarcissus said:
			
		

> After a month of iPhone I'm still happy though. Won't find me pulling my Treo 600 out of the drawer.


They're hardly comparable phones though are they?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2007)

Did WM6 come out as a free download or is it paid for?


----------



## jæd (Jul 31, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> who's it for?
> First it's sold to trendies who want to look cool, but don't really care about the technology.
> Later, it's sold to the mass market, because that's who it's designed for. It's just too expensive right now.



How about the "People who want a smart-phone that's reliable but doesn't look spoddy...?" market


----------



## jæd (Jul 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Did WM6 come out as a free download or is it paid for?



I'm not sure the Editor can help you with that one...


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> How about the "People who want a smart-phone that's reliable but doesn't look spoddy...?" market


Compared to your bog standard Nokia, the iPhone's from Planet Spod, orbited by the Moons of Fanboy and Hi-tech with regular visits from  the comet "Look at me! I'm fashionable with lots of disposable cash"


----------



## jæd (Aug 1, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Compared to your bog standard Nokia, the iPhone's from Planet Spod, orbited by the Moons of Fanboy and Hi-tech with regular visits from  the comet "Look at me! I'm fashionable with lots of disposable cash"



I'm not comparing it with a "bog standard Nokia". I'm comparing it with other smart-phones...


----------



## Janh (Aug 1, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The red one is way cool - where did you get it from?
> 
> The web browser on the Treo isn't too amazing but so long as you keep the images turned off things come down quick enough. You might want to try accessing sites through http://mlvb.net as that can speed things up.
> 
> ...



I got it from Amazon.co.uk after waiting ages for the copper one to come out... and then it didn't. 

The £21 rate seems really good and I see on their site it's called Flext 20. When I called Tmobile last night to find out about deals they had never heard of this £21 deal and wanted to hook me into a £27 contract. After this brief foray into mobile networks I can conclude that shop and call centre assistants don't know too much, but are pretty good at trying to strip money out of their customers.

Thanks for the suggested browsers, I'll look into them.

My immdeiate need is a 2GB sd card - on it's way - but can't work out a good stereo earphone option, Do you? I eat my way through a lot of earphonesas I'm always dropping them on the bike and they get mashed in my crash helmet, so a pretty cheap pair is what I'm after.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 1, 2007)

WM6 isn't available in the public domain (legally).. it just comes with a purchased phone.

Plenty of user developed copies out there. Check www.xda-developers.org (I think).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> WM6 isn't available in the public domain (legally).. it just comes with a purchased phone.
> 
> Plenty of user developed copies out there. Check www.xda-developers.org (I think).



Cheers. Did some digging after I posted that question, its a bit confusing, MS look like they're allowing it to be downloaded for certain devices (none of which are the 750, typical) but it's not clear they actually are...and then there's this 'hack' to get it (which I was wondering if it really wasn't much more than a viral campaign)...next up, getting the blasted 750 unlocked so I can use my T Mobile sim!


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2007)

Now, I've been after this for ages: this program lets me use Skype instant messaging on my Treo. Oh yes!  

I've just tried it out and it's well face.

They also do a well useful all-in-one Instant Messaging tool covering the most popular  chat clients: MSN/Windows Live Messenger, Yahoo!, AIM/iChat, ICQ, Google Talk and Jabber.
http://www.shapeservices.com/en/products/details.php?product=im&platform=palm


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> The £21 rate seems really good and I see on their site it's called Flext 20. When I called Tmobile last night to find out about deals they had never heard of this £21 deal and wanted to hook me into a £27 contract....
> 
> My immdeiate need is a 2GB sd card - on it's way - but can't work out a good stereo earphone option, Do you? I eat my way through a lot of earphonesas I'm always dropping them on the bike and they get mashed in my crash helmet, so a pretty cheap pair is what I'm after.


The 680 can take 4GB SDHC cards, so I'd get one of them if I were you.

I should have mentioned that I got the cheap deal by telling them I didn't want a contract phone - by using your own phone you should get the discount down to around £21/month (it will vary - my girlf has a Treo and her rate is slightly higher than mine!).

I'm using the headphones that came with my WMobile phone - I think it's these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/palmOne-Treo-Hybrid-Headset-Headphones/dp/B0007XQFQI

I tend to knacker my headphones too, so I might solder up my next set using a bog standard Treo headphone cable and some good 'phones.

(The Treo phones being the crap 'Palm 2 in 1 Stereo Headset Pro' ones I bought in the States - they should really shit).

You can always buy an adapter and use any headphones you like too. Or go Bluetooth if that's yer bag.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I've just tried it out and it's *well face*.



Eh? Is that some kind of new yoof street talk meaning good?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Eh? Is that some kind of new yoof street talk meaning good?


I was taking the piss. 

Here's a clue:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/...xml&sSheet=/opinion/2005/02/18/ixopinion.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I was taking the piss.



Oh right.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

*Palm will launch WM6 Treo 750 at TechEd next week?*

According to this it's out soon...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh dear


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Oh dear



Why is that a bad thing? I'd love Google to release a decent smartphone. It would mean the other players would have to buck up their ideas...

Anyway, any Treo lovers got some recommended cases for the 750? Been looking around and most of the hip cases look a bit crap to me...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Why is that a bad thing?



I am sure Google will produce a good phone but to have it paid for by adverts is mildly annoying....


----------



## Janh (Aug 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> ...
> I should have mentioned that I got the cheap deal by telling them I didn't want a contract phone - by using your own phone you should get the discount down to around £21/month (it will vary - my girlf has a Treo and her rate is slightly higher than mine!).
> ...



Thanks I'll keep that in mind when I negotiate and report back. Btw isn't Google Maps good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

*Probably bollox but interesting rumour...*

* Is this the new Treo 900p?*







Specs look ok, nothing on the camera though:



> Operating System
> Palm OS® Gretta 5.5
> Memory - 4GB
> Processor - Intel 512 MHz ARM-based processor
> ...


Link


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

Better picture here: http://mobiunity.com/?p=421


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Better picture here


Worst Photoshop ever!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Worst Photoshop ever!



Yep that looks like the collective geek net opinion! Would be crazy if Palm released a keyboardless phone though...


----------



## jæd (Aug 3, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Would be crazy if Palm released a keyboardless phone though...



Not for the Editor...!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 3, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> Thanks I'll keep that in mind when I negotiate and report back. Btw isn't Google Maps good.



Janh - don't be put off if the first person you speak to says there's no reduction for already having your own phone..there doesn't seem to be a hard 'n fast policy for this

Keep hassling - and please let us know what deal you get


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Not for the Editor...!


I've already got a keyboardless palm - the Sony Clie TH55 - and the Treo is waaaaaay better for inputting text, although the wi-fi TH55 is great for web surfing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Not for the Editor...!



Well actually him being a big fan of the Foleo would mean that wouldn't be an issue. 

It's for that reason (the Foleo/Treo link) I can see this Treo being real...


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well actually him being a big fan of the Foleo would mean that wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> It's for that reason (the Foleo/Treo link) I can see this Treo being real...


Apart from the fact that the Photoshopping is bog standard quality, the specifications in dreamland and the two images don't even match each other, the whole thing look shite.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Apart from the fact that the Photoshopping is bog standard quality, the specifications in dreamland and the two images don't even match each other, the whole thing look shite.



To clarify, I'm not convinced that this is real just the possibility of a keyboard Treo is.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2007)

Just upgraded to the SE P1i with O2 

Free phone 
12 month contract 
£45 a month 
800 minutes (any time, any network) 
1000 text

Will post once I have played with it a bit


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Just upgraded to the SE P1i with O2
> 
> Free phone
> 12 month contract
> ...


What's your data deal?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2007)

I'll be very interested to hear how you get on badgers


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's a neat little free app for the Palm: Flight Status.
Type in the flight number (or route) and it'll give you the live flight status. Click on a button and you get taken to a map showing the route. It's written by a 17yr old!
http://andrewsoft.net/index.html

(I'm tracking Eme's flight back from Geneva).


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2007)

Some more credible (but blurry) looking pics of the Treo 800 jave emerged. I think it looks rather nice.










http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/8784/treo-800p-live-spy-shots/


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> What's your data deal?


Judging by the O2 website, it's a paltry 1MB inclusive, £3/MB thereafter. Ripoff!


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Judging by the O2 website, it's a paltry 1MB inclusive, £3/MB thereafter. Ripoff!


That's dreadful - a couple of looks at GoogleMaps and you'd start shelling out a fortune. Without an unlimited data deal you can barely get any of the benefits of using a smartphone - I love being able to check mail, SMS, web, weather etc on the move.

Here's an interesting snippet:





> Independent programmers in the community recently achieved Palm's goal of running Linux on Palm devices. Linux is an alternative interface to Palm and Windows Mobile operating systems, which allows you to control and navigate basic Palm device functions. The thrust of their efforts have been with Lifedrive and TX. But they have had some (limited) success with both the Treo 650 and 680 smartphones as well.









http://mytreo.net/archives/2007/08/linux-treo-available-now.html
http://opie.handhelds.org/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/

I'm still loving the Skype chat app on my Treo, btw. I've been after that for ages.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Just upgraded to the SE P1i with O2
> 
> Free phone
> 12 month contract
> ...



02? They don't have good data deals (although this having wifi might help a bit)...that aside, your contract aint too bad. Will be very interested to see how you find the phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Some more credible (but blurry) looking pics of the Treo 800 jave emerged. I think it looks rather nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would. 

But seriously, that is quite nice looking although it looks a little squashed compared to the original shots.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> What's your data deal?



I am sticking on 36MB (which rolls over) for £14.50 a month but that is getting paid by work


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 4, 2007)

hey Editor...had another chat with t-mobile today..in a shop this time...and they didnt want to play nice about "I dont need a new phone gimme the same 21(or a bit more) quid deal that the Editor has"

They wanted to know - exactly where did you get that deal from? ie shop or online or phone call


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> They wanted to know - exactly where did you get that deal from? ie shop or online or phone call


Online - you've got to ring up T-Mobile and put on your Mr Hustler hat and loudly hint that you'll leave them if you can't get a good deal.

There's a form on their website that offers discounts if you're not getting a new phone when renewing your phone too.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks

ah..so you were an existing customer upgrading but not neeeding a new phone...?...I'm a new customer, you'd think they'd be excited


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> ah..so you were an existing customer upgrading but not neeeding a new phone...?...I'm a new customer, you'd think they'd be excited


I would have thought you'd be in a better position to negotiate in that case!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks to me the Ed got lucky and is in the minority for this type of deal...


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Looks to me the Ed got lucky and is in the minority for this type of deal...


I've got the deal twice now, as did Eme.

You start with a Flext contract and then haggle.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2007)

I wonder how many people have pulled this off though, hence my point about being in the minority.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people have pulled this off though, hence my point about being in the minority.


Well, Eme managed it fairly easily, and she's hardly one to haggle and hustle.


----------



## ymu (Aug 5, 2007)

I've not read the whole thread (sorry), just found a very funny (if occasionally a bit unPC *alert*) page on the iPhone vs Nokia E70 and this looked like a sensible place to put it. (Major apologies if it's already in here somewhere).

The E70 does, indeed, make me moist.


----------



## jæd (Aug 5, 2007)

Went to the park to meet up with a friend for a picnic... When I got there I called to find out where he was. His phone was busy and went straight to answering machine. Fair enough. Tried the same. Got the same. Tried every five mins or so for about 20 mins, becuase I know this mate can sometimes spend time chatting to people.

But when I finally got through to him I found out what happened. His Windows Mobile Pocket PC phone had crashed and it took a while to reboot...

At least this time it was nice and warm...! (Last time, with a different friend and with a different phone, was in freezing winter...)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 6, 2007)

Wayhey! Posting from my Treo!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 6, 2007)

Google maps on the Treo is a lot better than the Nokia version, the search facility is fucking great!


----------



## Janh (Aug 6, 2007)

Does anyone know how to share my m4p iTunes music from my mac with my Palm Treo? I've been around the houses searching without success and can only copy over my mp3s. Ta muchly...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2007)

m4p files are protected iTunes Music Store downloads and can only be played in iTunes or on an iPod.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to share my m4p iTunes music from my mac with my Palm Treo? I've been around the houses searching without success and can only copy over my mp3s. Ta muchly...


Unfortunately, Apple's DRM system will stop you enjoying the tunes you paid for on anything other than an iPod/iTunes.

You can of course convert or play regular music files on your phone in the good ol'MP3 format.


----------



## jæd (Aug 7, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to share my m4p iTunes music from my mac with my Palm Treo? I've been around the houses searching without success and can only copy over my mp3s. Ta muchly...



Burn a CD with them on, and then re-import the CD making sure the files are saved as mp3s. You will now be able to copy these to your Treo...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2007)

that'll work, but the quality is reduced. I'm not sure if Hymn is up to date, but that might be able to strip the drm, leaving you with unprotected AAC files, which will play on most devices (Aeroplayer or whatever it's called will play them)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Just upgraded to the SE P1i with O2
> 
> Free phone
> 12 month contract
> ...



Arriving today


----------



## Janh (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Crispy, Ed., and jaed. Good advice. I'll look out for Hymn (what?) and have changed the settings in iTunes so my downloaded CDs are saved in mp3. 

I will experiment with cd burning my existing m4p files  and report back.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2007)

Bollox, for some reason when I have my sim in the 750 I don't recieve text messages? Anyone had a similar problem...?


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Bollox, for some reason when I have my sim in the 750 I don't recieve text messages? Anyone had a similar problem...?


It *might* be because your SIM needs updating.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 7, 2007)

Janh - dunno if you are on pc or mac but on my mc I find Missing Synch does a much better job than the usual Palm desktop synchy software for getting audio files onto the Treo (where I use Realplayer and TCPMP)...it allows you to set up a folder(s) in itunes that gets synched.

btw does anyone else have the problem that RealPlayer - whilst cool in that it can play in the background unlike TCPMP - stutters regularly..presumably when the treo does something like check in to the mothership or something?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It *might* be because your SIM needs updating.



Oh right, how do you do that? I managed to get the net working on it with a little trial and error but can't see anything which relates to text messaging options.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2007)

Realplayer is pretty awful all round. If you've got the memory space, PocketTunes is way better and even lets you stream internet radio stations.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh right, how do you do that? I managed to get the net working on it with a little trial and error but can't see anything which relates to text messaging options.


I'd suggest getting in touch with your telecom provider. When I got my iMate WM phone some of the functions didn't work and I had to shell out for a new SIM.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'd suggest getting in touch with your telecom provider. When I got my iMate WM phone some of the functions didn't work and I had to shell out for a new SIM.



Yikes! That sounds like a bit of a hassle, I'm on contract, wouldn't it mean them having to transfer the number over or something?


----------



## Janh (Aug 7, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> Janh - dunno if you are on pc or mac but on my mc I find Missing Synch does a much better job than the usual Palm desktop synchy software for getting audio files onto the Treo (where I use Realplayer and TCPMP)...it allows you to set up a folder(s) in itunes that gets synched...


I'm on mac and haven't yet downloaded missingsync as I've managed to find the 'to be downloaded to palm' file in the autosync application. For some reason it sits in my documents directory in a folder called Palm.

I just had a look at JHymn and if it does what it says on the tin it'll answer this maiden's prayer regarding m4p music uploading to palm. I'll let you lot know what happens.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks Editor..pocket tunes looks lovely - internet radio could be good, specially if bbc r4,r5 and world service is available...but a quick glance at pocket tunes suggests its not fully integrated with Macs/Missing Sync..I may well be wrong but I've gotta dash to the post office

oh and have just requested my port code from vodafone...tmobile here I come!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> Thanks Crispy, Ed., and jaed. Good advice. I'll look out for Hymn (what?) and have changed the settings in iTunes so my downloaded CDs are saved in mp3.
> 
> I will experiment with cd burning my existing m4p files  and report back.



If you've been copying CD's to disk, then they'll be in m4a format, which is unprotected. No workarounds neede. m4p are from *payed downloads only* - all you need to play m4a's is an AAC-capable player application. Personally I rip CD's in MP3, but AAC (m4a files) is technically a better format.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> .... wouldn't it mean them having to transfer the number over or something?


That was no problem at all. If you're on contract then they should sort out your problem, so get nagging the fuckers!


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> thanks Editor..pocket tunes looks lovely - internet radio could be good, specially if bbc r4,r5 and world service is available...but a quick glance at pocket tunes suggests its not fully integrated with Macs/Missing Sync..I may well be wrong but I've gotta dash to the post office
> 
> oh and have just requested my port code from vodafone...tmobile here I come!


Sadly you can't get bbc r4,r5 and world service via PTunes internet radio. Here's a useful comparison of features:
http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/9184/kinoma-vs.-pockettunes-streaming-comparison/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> That was no problem at all. If you're on contract then they should sort out your problem, so get nagging the fuckers!



Nice! Cheers Ed.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2007)

P1i arrived last night and is a great size and weight. 
Really nice phone! 

Sadly I was feeling really ill so have only got as far as charging it so far


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> P1i arrived last night and is a great size and weight.
> Really nice phone!
> 
> Sadly I was feeling really ill so have only got as far as charging it so far


There's a review here:
http://palmmac.typepad.com/palmmac/2007/08/sony-p1i.html
http://palmmac.typepad.com/palmmac/2007/08/sony-p1i-and-sy.html
http://palmmac.typepad.com/palmmac/2007/08/sony-p1i---part.html

Battery life isn't too good, but the camera's supposed to be a top 'un. Having an FM radio onboard is a great touch, although those proprietary connectors are a real pain in the arse.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> P1i arrived last night and is a great size and weight.
> Really nice phone!
> 
> Sadly I was feeling really ill so have only got as far as charging it so far



Get better soon...and give as a review dammit!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2007)

Right got the texting thing sorted on the 750, trying to sort out the email though, thought I had sorted my gmail to download to it but when I checked on my pc I had two emails that my phone hadn't picked up (despite setting it to check every 5 minutes).

It is glorious to be using a fucking qwerty again!


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It is glorious to be using a fucking qwerty again!


A real keyboard don't half make a difference.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> A real keyboard don't half make a difference.



Fucking right. After going from the xda mini s to the n73 it wasn't fun, it took me bloody ages to get my head round cycling through to get the right letters (and getting fucked off with the stupidly bad predictive text), texting feels normal again!


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Sadly you can't get bbc r4,r5 and world service via PTunes internet radio. Here's a useful comparison of features:
> http://www.palminfocenter.com/news/9184/kinoma-vs.-pockettunes-streaming-comparison/


You can get the world service- it is rebroadcast by a US net radio station called KCRW. Go to the shoutcast page and search for the stream...


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> You can get the world service- it is rebroadcast by a US net radio station called KCRW. Go to the shoutcast page and search for the stream...


That's handy - cheers.  Now I can get the BBC news on my Treo (via Pocket Tunes).


----------



## jayeola (Aug 9, 2007)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> You can get the world service- it is rebroadcast by a US net radio station called KCRW. Go to the shoutcast page and search for the stream...


Woohoo! Gonna see if I can listen to a Prom on Radio Three


----------



## Janh (Aug 14, 2007)

*m4p ––> mp3 a Mac solution for uploading to pTunes*




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> that'll work, but the quality is reduced. I'm not sure if Hymn is up to date, but that might be able to strip the drm, leaving you with unprotected AAC files, which will play on most devices (Aeroplayer or whatever it's called will play them)



Well I tried Hymn and the project seems to be inactive. Fortunately there was a link to HERE for a really sneaky way around iTunes protection for Mac users  using iMovie and QuickTime. 

I've made a small change and save as an .au file instead of what they suggested using QTime's expert settings, and convert this using the freeware SWITCH. 

The resulting mp3 is free to upload to my pTunes  

I just love it when a plan comes together. Crispy thanks for the original pointer.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2007)

T-Mobile Ameo... anyone tried it? I'm really tempted, but maybe it's just a bit too big.


----------



## chio (Aug 19, 2007)

I've just got a Nokia E61. It's got a keyboard.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I've just got a Nokia E61. It's got a keyboard.



Good phone, Jodal's got one.. I like it. It would be a bit feature weak for my tastes now, but only because I need to feed my alsmot pointless addiction. All I need is push email, which the e61 has, so it would actually be great.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2007)

I just got one as well and seems like a nice piece of kit. Just put on opera on it which makes a huge difference to how fast web pages load.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> T-Mobile Ameo... anyone tried it? I'm really tempted, but maybe it's just a bit too big.


Would you really want to carry that thing around all day? And it looks way too chunky and fiddly to use as a day-to-day phone - it's more of a mini-laptop, if you ask me.

Reviews:
http://www.trustedreviews.com/mobil.../04/18/T-Mobile-Ameo-Windows-Mobile-Device/p1
http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/handhelds/0,39030064,49290099,00.htm


----------



## chio (Aug 19, 2007)

It was a freebie on a cheap deal from 3, so I can't complain  at present they're doing them free on a £15 a month contract, presumably because they're getting on a bit in phone terms.

It's a huge improvement on what I had before it, a T-Mobile MDA compact with a fiddly touch screen only. I can actually type on the bus on this new one and it has wi-fi access. In truly geeky fashion, I've forwarded all my Gmail to an IMAP box so it all works a bit better on the phone. Seems to do everything I need it to


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Would you really want to carry that thing around all day? And it looks way too chunky and fiddly to use as a day-to-day phone - it's more of a mini-laptop, if you ask me.
> 
> Reviews:
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/mobil.../04/18/T-Mobile-Ameo-Windows-Mobile-Device/p1
> http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/handhelds/0,39030064,49290099,00.htm



This is my concern.. it's certainly fucking heavy, but dimensions wise, it's not loads bigger than most pda/smartphones.

Reviews are good..


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2007)

Has anyone manage to get a skype type program to work on their e61 or other series 60 phone? I would be nice to use a wireless connection to make cheap calls.

The phone has options for internet telephone, but cant figure it out.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> This is my concern.. it's certainly fucking heavy, but dimensions wise, it's not loads bigger than most pda/smartphones.
> 
> Reviews are good..


You might be surprised how those extra mm add up to a bulky beast o'a phone

I don't mind chunky phones, but the Treo 650 is about as big as I'd ever want to go - and at 113 x 59 x 23 mm it's a mere _slip of a thing_ compared to the Ameo's pocket bulging 133.1 x 97 x 20 mm.

That is B-I-G.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, but the 5" screen and 8GB hdd is tempting.

I'll more likely get the Vario III.


----------



## chio (Aug 19, 2007)

Man bags are great for carrying loads of bulky gadgets


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Yeah, but the 5" screen and 8GB hdd is tempting.


You'd look a _total chump_ taking calls on that thing and why do you want to bother with a 8GB hard drive anyway? Why not use a phone that can take 8GB SDHC cards?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 19, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Yeah, but the 5" screen and 8GB hdd is tempting.
> 
> I'll more likely get the Vario III.



Is it a bit big but if push came to shove a decent hands free kit would stop the 'chump' factor...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You'd look a _total chump_ taking calls on that thing and why do you want to bother with a 8GB hard drive anyway? Why not use a phone that can take 8GB SDHC cards?



plus it veh ugly


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 20, 2007)

I must be the only one that reckons the old filofax styles look pretty sweet then


----------



## jæd (Aug 20, 2007)

Windows Mobile 5, so its not going to be too reliable...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I must be the only one that reckons the old filofax styles look pretty sweet then



I like the look of it but then I'm not particularly by looking cool with my mobile. Saw some guy with one on the bus recently, he was talking on it via a wired hands free and checking his diary (think he was organising a meeting with the caller).


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2007)

There was a video on the BBC that showed the screen repeatedly falling off its base when it was gently carried about. Not cool.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I'll more likely get the Vario III.


That's what I'd go for, I love my Vario II to bits, it's a great bit of kit


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Windows Mobile 5, so its not going to be too reliable...


Mine has still never crashed


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 20, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Windows Mobile 5, so its not going to be too reliable...



Never had any problems with WM5, or WM6 which I currently use on my m700.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 20, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There was a video on the BBC that showed the screen repeatedly falling off its base when it was gently carried about. Not cool.



Hence the leather holder I guess...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 20, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> That's what I'd go for, I love my Vario II to bits, it's a great bit of kit



Yeah, looks just like it's the m700 / HTC Trinity but with a better camera and a keyboard. Love the m700, so makes sense for me to head that way.


----------



## jæd (Aug 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Never had any problems with WM5, or WM6 which I currently use on my m700.



I've had two mates with WM5 where the phone has crashed while I've been trying to ring them. No other phone o/s has had this, which is why I'm suspect of WM5... Yep, my Treo has crashed (due to balky software) but I've never lost a call...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Yeah, looks just like it's the m700 / HTC Trinity but with a better camera and a keyboard. Love the m700, so makes sense for me to head that way.


Just looked on tmobiles website, the Vario III isn't out yet?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope, but I don't get the option to upgrade until October and the Vario III is (supposed) to be released in Mid-September.

3 megapixel camera, GPS, HSDPA, motion sensor for navigation, etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Nope, but I don't get the option to upgrade until October and the Vario III is (supposed) to be released in Mid-September.
> 
> 3 megapixel camera, GPS, HSDPA, motion sensor for navigation, etc.


Ah, that makes sense then 

I'd def go for it, my vario II has been flawless, the only faults I can find with it are a lack of radio (would be nice for when I'm out and about) and the fact that the headphones use a USB connector, not a standard audio minijack, so you're stuck with the ones that come with it.

But considering everything else it can do they're pretty minor complaints


----------



## chio (Aug 20, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> I've had two mates with WM5 where the phone has crashed while I've been trying to ring them. No other phone o/s has had this, which is why I'm suspect of WM5... Yep, my Treo has crashed (due to balky software) but I've never lost a call...



My WM5 phone used to crash on receipt of texts and calls all the time. It also used to need rebooting if you tried to _make_ a call more often than not. It was absolutely no good if you were out and about and needed to keep in touch with people because more often than not, you'd get it out of your pocket and need to take the battery out to restart it, which in turn would reset the clock to midnight on 14 November 2005... no, I'm glad it's gone.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd have taken it back..


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I'd have taken it back..


The problem with the crashes on my WM phone was that they were really erratic and hard to reproduce.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's a great update to the Resco back up Palm app:
http://www.resco.net/palm/backuppro/default.asp

The programs offers automated FTP back ups to free secure server space, so you can keep all your data backed up while you're away from home.

Neat.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2007)

Really good 'open letter to Palm' on Engadget:
http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/21/dear-palm-its-time-for-an-intervention/

I agree with almost all of it, although I'd say not everyone wants the latest shit and all the latest gizmos and it would be tragic if Palm threw the baby out with the bathwater in an attempt to look _trendy._


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2007)

> Add WiFi - Is it really almost 2008 and the Treo STILL doesn't have WiFi? No excuses any more, sort it out.



A-fucking-men to that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2007)

Heh, this too makes a looot of sense:



> Stop wasting money on the Foleo - We all know this isn't going anywhere. And even if it does do alright -- and let's be real, it's never going to do better than alright -- it's really just a distraction from the main business you're already neglecting. Besides, how many Treo companions do you expect to sell if the Treo itself isn't up to snuff? The Foleo is not the way to make the core product better.


----------



## hendo (Aug 22, 2007)

I am making inquiries about one of these


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks nice, and the spec sheet is good, but I reckon that keyboard won't be too hot for anything more than short notes.

http://www.t3.co.uk/reviews/communication/mobile_phone/sony-ericsson-p1i


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 23, 2007)

No HDSPA or 3.5mm jack - gutted. Why won't phone manufacturers add 3.5mm fucking jacks fucking fuck


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> No HDSPA


Now I'm used to having this there is no way I'd get anything without it.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 23, 2007)

ok here we go...forgive the grumpy rehash here but I've just spent an hour on the phone to tmobile

I haggled, I whinged, I spoke with supervisors, I appealed to their sense of eco-sense...I went through to business phones..but NO DEAL NO WAY GO AWAY

with new customers they say there is NO WAY you get away with a new contract (with web 'n walk) without getting a new phone..which you are then welcome to sell on ebay. Their best excuse was "contracts aren't legally binding unless a phone is handed over" - which would certainly make buying a burger more fun.

existing customers are different..oh and they also have a rubbish sim only deal

so...I should have done this months ago

and my choice is now flext 20 or 25 plus web

flext 20..18 month contract...= "free" nokia 6300, samsung D900
flext 25...12 month contract...= "free" sony ericsson w880i or k800i

so I guess I'm asking...length of contract (wonder when I will be desperate to upgrade from treo 650? the future is bleak in that direction!) versus sellability on ebay of unwanted phone...any instincts?

Thank you


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2007)

My hunch is the SE 800 models are better sellers. Very attractive phones.


----------



## Janh (Aug 24, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> ok here we go...forgive the grumpy rehash here but I've just spent an hour on the phone to tmobile
> 
> ...



Well, I'm sorry to hear your experience and thanks for posting it. My attempts had also been on the phone to T-mobile and were similarly stonewalled. I'll need more courage to go into a shop and armwrestle with them there, more for the fun of it than any chance of success. Until then I'm using an Orange payg sim £1/day unlimited browsing which I use infrequently. I will move to a contract eventually...

Still, I'm enjoying my new Treo 680 mainly for the diary, contacts organiser and mp3 player which I've never had before, and the magic Button software I've started using this week is ace. And the phone is very good.

I've ordered my free TomTom satnav and it'll take another month to arrive, also got myself an Otterbox cover for it which'll hopefully withstand the abuse I dish out to it on the bike.

Other stuff I'm using is eReader, Chess Genius game, Tide Tool,  and a very snazzy astronomy app called Astromist which I'm trialling at the mo. It's way too complicated for me but feature rich, I especially like to know what satellites are in sight, when and where I'll see them.

I am looking for a supplier of non-adhesive screen protectors. Any ideas?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 24, 2007)

all my screen protectors have been adhesive - works great btw..

that astromist looks good..I had a similar freeby years ago on the palm

I'm intrigues that this one offers bluetooth...does that mean it can connect with my gps and therefore show exactly what I am looking at?

PLease let me know if you get anywhere with the tmobile shops


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> Other stuff I'm using is eReader, Chess Genius game, Tide Tool,  and a very snazzy astronomy app called Astromist which I'm trialling at the mo.


This one looks the bollocks: http://www.aho.ch/pilotplanets/

Loads more astronomy apps here:
http://applications.palmsource.com/Software/Solutions.asp?PCID=23&PSCID=69

If you've got GPS, this program's way handy too - it'll read your co-ordinates and then load up Google Maps centred on that location. Neat!
Where am I?
http://www.freeware-palm.com/download-where-am-i-a-google-maps-companion-v1-3.html


----------



## Janh (Aug 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> ...Where am I?
> http://www.freeware-palm.com/download-where-am-i-a-google-maps-companion-v1-3.html


A bloody good recommendation, thanks.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sure I'll think of a use for it soon, but RNS Rapid Movie lets you make stop frame animations with your Treo, with user control over image-taking intervals/picture quality/playback frame rate etc. Have a look!

http://tamspalm.tamoggemon.com/2007/08/23/rns-rapidmovie-the-time-lapse-camera-for-your-treo/


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> A bloody good recommendation, thanks.


It's a well handy program.

Have you tried Iambic Agendus/Agendus Windows deskyop yet? It's the thing I missed the most when I moved to Windows. It's the king of PIM/contact managers, I tell ye!


----------



## Janh (Aug 24, 2007)

*RNS Rapid Movie*

Boy do I have a use for this!


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a fun freeware alarm clock for the Palm with loads of skins:















http://steilberg.eu/


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's a credible looking leaked pic of Palm's new low cost handheld. QWERTY keyboard, touchscreen, Palm OS, EVDO Rev A and all for $99!

Looks good to me!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 25, 2007)

cool..why so cheap? wht are they leaving out? sd slot? wifi ho ho

all this yummy palm software is making me think I'm palmy for a good few years yet..you gotta love mature platforms


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 26, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Here's a credible looking leaked pic of Palm's new low cost handheld. QWERTY keyboard, touchscreen, Palm OS, EVDO Rev A and all for $99!
> 
> Looks good to me!



Not very orginal design, looks like they just ripped off the m6/700 and added a qwerty...shame really because the Treo is one the best looking phones around.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Not very orginal design, looks like they just ripped off the m6/700 and added a qwerty..


I really don't see that at all, to be honest.

It's certainly not a revolutionary design, but I don't see it being a 'rip off ' of anything in particular and most certainly not the two models you mentioned.


----------



## dervish (Aug 26, 2007)

Dunno if this has been posted already but I thought it might be quite an interesting add-on

http://mytreo.net/store/product.php?xProd=1234

Dunno where you would get the fuel from, lighter gas presumably.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 26, 2007)

the looks of that new treo are not startling

but it'll do just fine if it works...any more specs yet?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 26, 2007)

nah

just the usual codename war

"If the Sprint roadmap that was supposedly leaked to the folks at PhoneNews is correct, Palm will be releasing new phones this year. According PhoneNews, Palm will be releasing the Palm Centro, a low cost Treo model currently codenamed *Gryphon*, on October 14. The Palm Centro is expected to retail for $99."

"The Sprint roadmap also says the Treo 800w will be released in the first quarter of 2008. The Treo 800w is the first major upgrade to the Windows Mobile versions of the Treo.  "

Well, here it is: an official photo of the newest member of the Palm Treo line. It goes by many names: *Gandolf*, *Centro*, Treo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 26, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I really don't see that at all, to be honest.
> 
> It's certainly not a revolutionary design, but I don't see it being a 'rip off ' of anything in particular and most certainly not the two models you mentioned.


Sorry, meant the mda:






I really like the Treo look, its different but this is generic and fairly uninteresting looking. Judging by the price it wont have amazing specs, Palm seem to me to be treading water rather than moving forward as a company.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 26, 2007)

Even the Palm fanboys are losing patience the company...



> I’ll be the first to admit that we can be a rather demanding lot and inevitably Palm will not be able to meet every need all the time.  Having said this however there are some pretty basic things that we not only _desire _but have also now come to _demand_ given the increasingly more attractive competitive offerings from the likes of RIM, Apple, Motorola, HTC and even Nokia.
> 
> Palm has unfortunately provided us with a rather unimpressive lineup (think Foleo and Palm Centro) and Treonauts everywhere have grown increasingly restless and frustrated with the company’s inability to deliver the future Treo smartphone that they really want – one with meaningful new hardware, software, content and service innovations.
> 
> Overall we have tried to be polite and diplomatic about this but it obviously has not had the desired effect. It may thus now be time for this community to take a considerably harsher, critical and increasingly more active role to push Palm in the right direction.  The first salvo was fired a few days ago by the Engadget team with an engaging open letter to Palm providing a number of suggestions about what they thought was needed to turn things around...


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Sorry, meant the mda:


The list of differences between that phone and the Palm one is absolutely colossal! The only real similarity is, err, it's got curved edges.

Apart from that,  it's is in a different colour. With a keyboard. With different shaped function keys. And buttons in different places. And a higher res screen.  etc etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The list of differences between that phone and the Palm one is absolutely colossal! The only real similarity is, err, it's got curved edges.
> 
> Apart from that,  it's is in a different colour. With a keyboard. With different shaped function keys. And buttons in different places. And a higher res screen.  etc etc



Well I did say it looked liked they ripped off the design (ie the curves) and stuck a qwerty on. Read the comments on the link above, long time Palm lovers like yourself, finally admiting the truth, it's refreshing reading!


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't see this myself, but Treonauts is suggesting that the new Centro Palm phone could be launched as early as Sept 12th in the UK. There's an announcement scheduled that day.

http://blog.treonauts.com/2007/09/palm-centro-eur.html

*wishes it was the high end new Treo being announced!

PS If you register for the announcement you're in with a chance to win 5 phones. Be sure to send me one if you win!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 2, 2007)

No chance! If I won those mofo's they'd be going straight on eBay to pay for my Barbados holiday!


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> No chance! If I won those mofo's they'd be going straight on eBay to pay for my Barbados holiday!


At just 50 quid each, you'd be looking at a short break in Spain, tops.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 2, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> At just 50 quid each, you'd be looking at a short break in Spain, tops.





4 x £50= £200

£200 = 800 Bajan $'s!

800 Bajan dollars is a whole lot of fun!


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2007)

Some more photos have emerged of the Palm Centro. It runs Palm OS and not Windows (woot!) and it's a pretty small chappie, not that much bigger than a Blackberry Pearl, although not as slim (that'll be the trade off of the touchscreen, I guess). It comes with Googlemaps and pTunes preinstalled.
http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/palm-centro-action-shots-emerge/

_Exclusive!_ I can tell you that the phone won't be available in the UK for next week's launch, with stocks supplied 'soon after.'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/05/palm-centro-action-shots-emerge/
> 
> _Exclusive!_ I can tell you that the phone won't be available in the UK for next week's launch, with stocks supplied 'soon after.'



How long is soon after?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 5, 2007)

My 18 contract ends in two weeks. Looking for a phone that will do text messageing (one handed), www, maybe email, 2mp camera, cheap to run, pref. T-mobile.

Any suggestions?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How long is soon after?


No real idea, but maybe something like a few weeks. I'm going to the launch next week, but there'll be no phones there


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> No real idea, but maybe something like a few weeks. I'm going to the launch next week, but there'll be no phones there



That's a bit lame, launch of a product without the product there?  

Even Apple managed to have a couple of working preview versions of the iPhone for their anouncement of it last January. Even behind glass would be better than nothing...


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That's a bit lame, launch of a product without the product there?


I imagine there'll certainly be a working phone there, but not bagfulls of phone freebies for blagging journos to take home.

It's not uncommon.


----------



## jæd (Sep 5, 2007)

Engadget said:
			
		

> Here you see the new entry in its natural habitat, running the tired, tired Palm OS, with what appears to be zero changes in either looks or functionality. Come on guys -- you couldn't even update the graphics a little bit?



Personally that's one thing I'm happy about. I don't want a phone that crashes all the time. (Does anyone else get bored of the constant Palm bashing on Endgaget...?)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I imagine there'll certainly be a working phone there, but not bagfulls of phone freebies for blagging journos to take home.
> 
> It's not uncommon.



Oh right, misunderstood what you meant!


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> (Does anyone else get bored of the constant Palm bashing on Endgaget...?)


Yep. It's tiresome as is the   _truly ridiculous_ levels of Apple fanboydom, with endless articles dedicated to complete non-stories.

It's a shame because they have some good stuff on there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Personally that's one thing I'm happy about. I don't want a phone that crashes all the time. (Does anyone else get bored of the constant Palm bashing on Endgaget...?)



I get as bored of that as I do by the blind faith of the Palm fanboys. Both extremes are about as pathetic as each other imo. Down with corporate/brand loyalty!


----------



## jæd (Sep 5, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I get as bored of that as I do by the blind faith of the Palm fanboys. Both extremes are about as pathetic as each other imo. Down with corporate/brand loyalty!



Well... I like my Palm based Treo because it works. I therefore look forward to future, improved versions of the Treo with a positive light. If I bought a future Treo/Centro, etc, and it didn't live up to expectations then I'd (a) probably be slightly annoyed they screwed something up and (b) probably post it up here to warn others to keep to the 650/680, etc

I'm guessing the Editor is similar

And somehow this makes me/us a fanboy(s)...?

(And you can rinse + repeat for Apple, Linux, etc, etc. If I buy it/use it and it sucks I tend to stop using it.)


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I get as bored of that as I do by the blind faith of the Palm fanboys. Both extremes are about as pathetic as each other imo. Down with corporate/brand loyalty!


Could you give some examples of the "blind faith of the Palm fanboys" please and explain what relevence it has to a website with a penchant for endlessly running Apple-related stories, no matter how incredibly trivial they are?

How many Palm threads have I started here this year? 1? 2? That's hardly fanboy stuff by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 5, 2007)

hmmm this is interesting...any idea which network in the uK is going to have this phone?
tmobile? fingers crossed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

Er, you two need to get over yourselves! I wasn't refering to you I was commenting on the other pro palm sites out there and some of the commenters etc. If I meant your two I would've said 'like Jaed and the Editor' somewhere in there.  

That said the fact that you've both reacted so defensively is amusing.  

I don't care how great a product is it's just that a product, I don't hold much attachment to it, just use it for as along as it's useful and would happily throw it in the bin once something better (or more to the point more suited to my needs) comes along. My view is consistent with regards to the whole Mac vs PC, console vs console 'debates'.  

Problem I find is people always want you to take sides, just human tribalistic nature I guess playing itself out in new domains...


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Er, you two need to get over yourselves! I wasn't refering to you I was commenting on the other pro palm sites out there and some of the commenters etc.


Could you give some examples of these 'Palm fanboy' sites please? All the ones I've read recently have been reasonably critical of Palm.



			
				Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I don't care how great a product is it's just that a product, I don't hold much attachment to it, just use it for as along as it's useful and would happily throw it in the bin once something better (or more to the point more suited to my needs) comes along.


 Me neither. That's why I've owned Nortel, Nokia, Sony Ericcson phones and the last phone before my Treo was a Windows Mobile.

There's only one reason why I still use a phone that's getting on two years old and that's because it's still the best phone I've ever used. Better even than the brand new 'revolutionary' HTC Touch sitting in my drawer.

Which reminds me. I must ebay that thing.


----------



## stdPikachu (Sep 5, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> hmmm this is interesting...any idea which network in the uK is going to have this phone?



Surely it'll work on all of them...?


----------



## jæd (Sep 5, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That said the fact that you've both reacted so defensively is amusing.



Because I tend to be seen as a Mac-hugger, etc, or whatever the silly phrase is... Another tedious appellation...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 5, 2007)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Surely it'll work on all of them...?



that's true - I guess I was wondering which network might be giving them away "free" with a contract...BUT..hang on, thinking about it, is this the one that was going to cost 100 dollars or something pretty affordable

that would be great!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 5, 2007)

oh..and personally I'll hug and shamelessly enfanificate any machine that makes my life easier..currently Mac and Treo


----------



## jæd (Sep 5, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> that's true - I guess I was wondering which network might be giving them away "free" with a contract...BUT..hang on, thinking about it, is this the one that was going to cost 100 dollars or something pretty affordable
> 
> that would be great!



What are the specs of this thing...?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> What are the specs of this thing...?


I guess we'll find out on Wednesday, but if - as rumoured - they're plonked the insides of the Palm 755p into a Centro, I'll be buying one double-pronto. 

I don't give a fuck if the screen hasn't been given a hi-tech 3D sliding multi-touch interface or if it fails to woo the gadget cognoscenti - I just want something that's easy to use and works great as a smartphone.

Sure, Wi-Fi would be nice, but my biggest bugbear with the Treo 650 was the crappy camera and lack of onboard memory. I've never had any issues with the speed of the thing (it's certainly nippier than the HTC Touch) but a 2MP camera and more RAM would be enough creak my wallet open.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 5, 2007)

and I'd like something a bit skinnier than the treo 650

is wifi off the table then? 

ach I'll stop asking questions and wait till you post about the product(-less) launch

totally agree about a better camera...really want that for taking pics for blog/website


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 5, 2007)

*Apple Returning to the Traditional Handheld Market*

*from:  http://forum.brighthand.com/showthread.php?t=246944*


Apple has just announced the new iPod touch. As this will include touchscreen input, Wi-Fi, and a web browser, Apple is finally re-entered the traditional handheld market, which has stayed out of since it stopped offering the Newton many years ago.




_iPod touch_
(view large image)This new model will be just like the iPhone, though minus the cellar radio. It will have the same multi-touch input system, giving users the same input capabilities as every other PDA in the market, without the stylus, of course. And though Apple may not advertise it as PDA, its new model has close to every function many PDAs have at this time. This includes calender, contacts, web browsing, and note taking.
The Wi-Fi access on this iPod will give users the ability to not only browse the Web, but also download music through the new WI-FI iTunes store, and view the latest YouTube video of their liking.
Avid coffee enabled consumers will be surprised to know that starting next month Starbucks will be offering free Wi-Fi access to those surfing on the new iPod touch. They will also be able to view the latest songs played inside the Starbucks, and have the option to purchase them directly through the Wi-Fi iTunes store.
Consumers who own iPods already will be able to use the same charging connectors they probably have at both home, office, and inside their car.
*Pricing and Availability*
Starting at $300 for an 8 GB version of the iPod touch, and going up to $400 for a 16 GB version, it will be competitively priced against other market rivals such as the Palm TX.
Apple says this device will be available later this month.
*Related Articles*

Apple  iPhone User Review

hmmm  interesting and makes the foleo announcement all the more interesting timing wise  - can't wait to see the UK prices


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

Clever move by Apple, especially to discontinue the 4gig iPhone and cut the price of the 8gigger, oh man 160gig iPods!!! My entire dvd collection in my pocket haha!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 5, 2007)

yeah - that'd be schweet 

also leaks about the google phone  *and *  a US iphone price slashing too on that forum


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> hmmm  interesting and makes the foleo announcement all the more interesting timing wise  - can't wait to see the UK prices


Why? 

It hasn't got a proper full-size keyboard which was the major selling point of the Foleo and there's no end of PDAs already  offering similar functionality to the iPod Touch.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> My entire dvd collection in my pocket haha!


Why on earth would you want that?


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone

This made me laugh my arse off.


----------



## jæd (Sep 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Clever move by Apple, especially to discontinue the 4gig iPhone and cut the price of the 8gigger, oh man 160gig iPods!!! My entire dvd collection in my pocket haha!



More importantly : My entire porn collection in my pocket..!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 6, 2007)

So, that apple thingy is a PDA, but without a phone.

So I'd have to carry two things around with me.

Seriously, what's the point?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Why on earth would you want that?




Why wouldn't you want that!?

I travel quite a bit throughout the year for work, sometimes do over night stays, and impromptu film watching at mates houses would be cool.


----------



## jæd (Sep 6, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I guess we'll find out on Wednesday, but if - as rumoured - they're plonked the insides of the Palm 755p into a Centro, I'll be buying one double-pronto.



And I will be right behind you...!


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> So, that apple thingy is a PDA, but without a phone.


It's basically a glossy, shiny version of a Sony Clie TH55 from over three years ago, but some of the breathless iFans seem to have forgotten that such things ever existed before their new toy:









Wi-fi - check
virtual keyboard - check
Bluetooth - check
MP3 player - check
Video - check
320-by-480 pixel screen - yes
camera - yes
Email and web browser - check
Video recorder - check
Full PIM/Word office apps - check
Memory (unlimited) via memory stick.
etc etc etc

Such a shame that Sony left the Palm OS. If they were knocking out stuff like this years ago, I'd suspect they'd have something a bit more exciting than Apple's latest offering by now.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 6, 2007)

So, another triumph of style over substance from Apple then


----------



## jæd (Sep 6, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> Apple has just announced the new iPod touch. As this will include touchscreen input, Wi-Fi, and a web browser, Apple is finally re-entered the traditional handheld market, which has stayed out of since it stopped offering the Newton many years ago.



"Less storage than a Nomad, no wireless, lame"


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Why wouldn't you want that!?
> 
> I travel quite a bit throughout the year for work, sometimes do over night stays, and impromptu film watching at mates houses would be cool.



Coul you somehow connect it to a TV?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Coul you somehow connect it to a TV?


Yep.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2007)

Apple's new consumerist slogan for Starbucks surfers sucks:

*"Sip. Buy. Repeat"*

Eeeeuck!

http://guynameddave.typepad.com/stuckinstuff/2007/09/apple-and-stuff.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2007)

Have to say I'm inclined to agree with the Ed and others about the corporate branding tie ins...that said it shouldn't really be a surprise though...


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Have to say I'm inclined to agree with the Ed and others about the corporate branding tie ins...that said it shouldn't really be a surprise though...


For the record, I'd be equally disgusted if it was Palm or any other company coming up with uber-consumerist Starbucks-synergetic shit like, "Sip. Buy. Repeat" and cosying up to the likes of Nike.

It's horrible but, I guess, sadly inevitable.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 6, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep.



Cool. Sorry to go off topic, but how would you get your dvd's onto an ipod?


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Cool. Sorry to go off topic, but how would you get your dvd's onto an ipod?


You can get your DVDs on lots of media players. On the Palm you can use Kinoma to resize and transfer them for mobile viewing and there's apps for Windows Mobiles too..

May I suggest we continue any further iPod talk here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=220863


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2007)

Now, here's a turn up for the books: according to Palm themselves, the new phone being announced on Wednesday is not the cut-price Centro!





> The new Palm smartphone. The word is, it's great for email, mobile internet, instant messaging, text and - with a full keyboard - saying what you really mean.


Maybe it's the 755p? That'll do for me.

http://www.engadgetmobile.com/2007/05/09/palm-treo-755p-review-roundup/ (Note Engadget's begrudging intro)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 7, 2007)

I've admitted defeat.. the lack of keyboard on the m700 is starting to get to me. Got a £20 a month discount on my T-Mobile tariff and getting an old Nokia N73 music edition.. I didn't know Nokia had an app called Mail for Exchange that syncs.. sweet


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I've admitted defeat.. the lack of keyboard on the m700 is starting to get to me. Got a £20 a month discount on my T-Mobile tariff and getting an old Nokia N73 music edition.. I didn't know Nokia had an app called Mail for Exchange that syncs.. sweet


Lordy. How many phones have you been through in the last year, CF?!!!
Don't blame you for getting pissed off at a lack of a keyboard tho'. I'll never buy a phone without a proper hardware keyboard.

Maybe you should wait and see what Palm are unveiling on Wednesday?
http://digital-lifestyles.info/2007/09/07/palm-european-release-not-the-centro/


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 7, 2007)

It'll never be under £200 here.. or at least, I'd be very surprised if it was.

In the last year? Erm.. SE w800i, SE p910i, SPV M600 and SPV M700!


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> In the last year? Erm.. SE w800i, SE p910i, SPV M600 and SPV M700!


Me: Treo 650... and that's it. And I'm and still loving it!

If the new Palm has a better camera  (1.3MB is ample for my bloggng needs) and more onboard memory, then I'll be interested. Wi-Fi would be good, but it's not a deal buster for me: I just want a good, solid phone with tons of apps.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 8, 2007)

No Centro next week apparently.



> Hey, everyone getting amped about the Centro -- all seven of you (and yes, there are at least a couple Engadget staffers in that tight group) -- your wait might be a little longer than expected.
> 
> Contrary to previous suggestions that Palm's European announcement on the 12th of September would be for that bizarre little beast with the tiny keyboard, Palm's Stephanie Richardson has posted a brief note on the official Palm blog to let everyone know that "It's a Bird, It's a Plane, It's not Centro."
> 
> If it's any consolation, she specifically uses the phrase "new device," so we'll apparently see _something_ new here -- we're just back to square one trying to figure out what the heck it is. Sure ain't a Foleo!



I can see it being a wm6 device but really hope its a full specced new Treo with wifi!


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2007)

The rumours look stronger that it's going to be a fucking arsing WM device and not something running Palm OS  

The Palm OS phone is now not due till October (and that's only in the US, by all accounts) and it looks to be a 755p bundled in a smaller package, which would be very nice indeed.

The Palm US release is said to feature Sprint TV and Sprint Music Store access, Sprint Mobile Email, Google Maps, VersaMail, Sprint Instant Messaging, PocketTunes Deluxe media player, and a 1.3 megapixel camera.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 9, 2007)

darn


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 9, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> darn


  double darn


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2007)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> double darn


Triple darn with some extra "bollocks" on top.

Still, it is only a rumour so there's some hope that we could be getting a Palm OS phone.

My Treo is starting to show its age now, which is no surprise because I've never battered a phone so much. I've even written 500 word articles its teensy keyboard!


----------



## jæd (Sep 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The rumours look stronger that it's going to be a fucking arsing WM device and not something running Palm OS
> 
> The Palm OS phone is now not due till October (and that's only in the US, by all accounts) and it looks to be a 755p bundled in a smaller package, which would be very nice indeed.
> 
> The Palm US release is said to feature Sprint TV and Sprint Music Store access, Sprint Mobile Email, Google Maps, VersaMail, Sprint Instant Messaging, PocketTunes Deluxe media player, and a 1.3 megapixel camera.



As long as its GSM tri-band it should work here...! But I'm ok waiting a few months. 

Personally if it was a GSM 755p rebadge I would be hard to get me upgrade away from it... Still haven't seen anything that is a reliable as my Treo, or has a nice interface... (Had to use a friends Blackberry Pearl the other day with it 80's interface...) I might go for an iPhone when it comes out, but only if they sort out 3rd-party apps)

Btw, how come Engadget doesn't link to the Palm blog...? And their constant scorn does come across as a bit unprofessional... Is it just for Palm, or for all items...?


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Btw, how come Engadget doesn't link to the Palm blog...? And their constant scorn does come across as a bit unprofessional... Is it just for Palm, or for all items...?


The Palm-related scorn that comes from Engadget  - and most of their readers who bother to comment on Palm articles - is as depressing as it is predictable.

Funny thing is the 755p got almost universal acclaim from other websites/reviewers/mags when it was released in the States in May, yet if you only read Engadget you'd assume from their readers that it was an awful phone.

I'd be delighted with a rebadged GSM 755p. I don't care if it's not the slimmest thing around or if it hasn't got lots of shiny features to woo the tech fanboys: I just want something running Palm please.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2007)

Word is that Wednesday's announcement is going to be for a Windows Mobile 3G/UMTS phone. No touchscreen and, I assume, a cheap price.







Naturally, the Palm h8rs are already in full flow on Engadget:
http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/10/palm-treo-500-gets-dressed-for-september-12-announcement/

Possible specs: Windows Mobile 6, 240×320 screen, 150MB, Micro-SD, 61×110x16mm, 2.0MP camera and Bluetooth (v2.0).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

No touch screen is a bit naff but atleast Palm are beefing up the specs a bit these days...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually I thought the comments had a fair share of palm fans and the rest where quite moderate in the comments. I think alot of people on there are just resigned to palm going down the shitter...


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Actually I thought the comments had a fair share of palm fans and the rest where quite moderate in the comments. I think alot of people on there are just resigned to palm going down the shitter...


Nah. There's an long history of supposed 'former Palm fans' turning up on every Palm-related thread to say how shit the phone/company is. Really. 

It looks a perfectly decent phone to me that looks as good - if not better - than most of what's around in the WM Standard market. 

It's not for me, but going by the comments on that thread, you'd think they'd just knocked out some piece of total rubbish ("Quite Hideous, So long Palm"), with the tone set by Engadget's editorial review (oh - I note they've altered their copy a bit too)


----------



## jæd (Sep 11, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Nah. There's an long history of supposed 'former Palm fans' turning up on every Palm-related thread to say how shit the phone/company is. Really.
> 
> It looks a perfectly decent phone to me that looks as good - if not better - than most of what's around in the WM Standard market.
> 
> It's not for me, but going by the comments on that thread, you'd think they'd just knocked out some piece of total rubbish ("Quite Hideous, So long Palm"), with the tone set by Engadget's editorial review (oh - I note they've altered their copy a bit too)



So... Its Treo 500 (ie, less than a Treo 650). and appears to be consumer-level smartphone, at consumer level pricing... Of course gadget geeks will be upset. It must be tough for them with the Foleo, iPhone and the Treo 500 all not aimed at them.

I'm guessing there's no touch screen because you probably don't need one with Windows Mobile... I'm thinking that the next Palm based phone will have one, probably because "touch" is more tightly integrated with that OS...


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> So... Its Treo 500 (ie, less than a Treo 650). and appears to be consumer-level smartphone, at consumer level pricing... Of course gadget geeks will be upset. It must be tough for them with the Foleo, iPhone and the Treo 500 all not aimed at them.
> 
> I'm guessing there's no touch screen because you probably don't need one with Windows Mobile... I'm thinking that the next Palm based phone will have one, probably because "touch" is more tightly integrated with that OS...


I thought the iphone was aimed at them?!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I thought the iphone was aimed at them?!


Course not. They're excited about it because it's apple and shiny, but it's targetted at exactly the same market as the ipod - the mass market. They're just starting with the 'trendsetters' who can afford the price in the 1st year.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Nah. There's an long history of supposed 'former Palm fans' turning up on every Palm-related thread to say how shit the phone/company is. Really.



So they're supposed former fans if they criticise Palm but real ones if they don't? I'm not convinced the sock puppetery is that bad tbh...


----------



## jæd (Sep 11, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> So they're supposed former fans if they criticise Palm but real ones if they don't? I'm not convinced the sock puppetery is that bad tbh...



Its more criticising Palm because they are't given what *they* want *now*... So this Palm launching an entry-level smart-phone. Fair enough. Palm are said to be launching a Palm phone later in October. Again fair enough.

I've nothing against being critical, its just the knee-jerk panning of products if they don't have the geeks desired features...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

That wasn't the point the Ed made Jaed, he dismissed their points on the grounds they weren't real palm fans...


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> So they're supposed former fans if they criticise Palm but real ones if they don't? I'm not convinced the sock puppetery is that bad tbh...


'blackbrutha' popped in to say that PALM SUCKS. It was his only post. He joined yesterday just to make that comment. Same as Boosty. Hitjim's only ever made two posts on Engadget, one of them slagging off Palm....

Good job that Engadget's commentators have zero influence with consumers and, in the main, little credibility.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Good job that Engadget's commentators have zero influence with consumers and, in the main, little credibility.



True but then neither will Palm for much longer.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> True but then neither will Palm for much longer.


That's your opinion. I disagree.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I was joking, actually half joking thinking about it, Palm will probably hang on for good few years yet...


----------



## jæd (Sep 11, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That wasn't the point the Ed made Jaed, he dismissed their points on the grounds they weren't real palm fans...



Fair enough, but I'm seeing more and more knee-jerk sour-grapes style posting from geeks on blogs. Its why I don't tend to rate them much as commentators.

Personally I don't follow Endgadget as much as you or the Editor. And I don't seem to be missing much...


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Personally I don't follow Endgadget as much as you or the Editor.


Part of my job, I'm afraid.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah-ha! Here's the press ad for the Centro:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

Where's that from?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

LOL @ them still making a big deal about it not having an external ariel!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 11, 2007)

looks fine..I'll take it

but when and how much and which network will bundle them I wonder


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> LOL @ them still making a big deal about it not having an external ariel!


In America, a lot of people_ like_ the aerial and quite a few phones still have them.

In fact, I don't mind the one on my Treo at all. It's great for yanking the phone out of your pocket.

The pic is from here: http://morningpaper.typepad.com/morning_paper/2007/09/leak-sprint-pal.html


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> looks fine..I'll take it
> 
> but when and how much and which network will bundle them I wonder


I'm happy with the Treo but would really like:

a. a better camera (1.3MB is just fine for me)
b. more storage
c. Pocket Tunes deluxe built in

The Centro seems to have all that, _so when can  I get the fucking phone, Palm?_


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> In America, a lot of people_ like_ the aerial and quite a few phones still have them.
> 
> In fact, I don't mind the one on my Treo at all. It's great for yanking the phone out of your pocket.
> 
> The pic is from here: http://morningpaper.typepad.com/morning_paper/2007/09/leak-sprint-pal.html



They like having an external aerial? Weirdo's...


----------



## jæd (Sep 11, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> They like having an external aerial? Weirdo's...



Usually for CDMA phones to give them better coverage... TBH, the American mobile market isn't very advanced. Look at all the hooplah over unlocking the iPhone...


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Engadget's anti-Palm rantings are getting a bit boring now. Look at these comments for a phone _they haven't actually even seen yet!_


> ...this much of a let-down? ....totally mediocre color-schemes that Palm has cooked up ...these designs look straight out of 1999


http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/11/new-treo-500-pics-surface-showing-off-color-schemes-back-and-si/#comments
The designs look fine to me for a cheap, low end phone.

Oh, and guess what? Four of their first ten front page stories are currently about the iPhone. That's 40% coverage for a phone that was released  weeks ago!

*yawn, innit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Engadget's anti-Palm rantings are getting a bit boring now. Look at these comments for a phone _they haven't actually even seen yet!_http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/11/new-treo-500-pics-surface-showing-off-color-schemes-back-and-si/#comments
> The designs look fine to me for a cheap, low end phone.
> 
> Oh, and guess what? Four of their first ten front page stories are currently about the iPhone. That's 40% coverage for a phone that was released  weeks ago!
> ...



Months ago...


----------



## jæd (Sep 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Engadget's anti-Palm rantings are getting a bit boring now. Look at these comments for a phone _they haven't actually even seen yet!_http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/11/new-treo-500-pics-surface-showing-off-color-schemes-back-and-si/#comments
> The designs look fine to me for a cheap, low end phone.



Looks fine here as well... I'm also liking the design for the Centro...




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Oh, and guess what? Four of their first ten front page stories are currently about the iPhone. That's 40% coverage for a phone that was released  weeks ago!
> 
> *yawn, innit.



A quick look at Endgadget's front-page stories would indicate most them seem to be written by 15 year olds, for 15 year olds. I think my old School Paper had more insightful articles... !


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm off to their launch tonight. I'm hoping that they'll be talking about both the Centro and the Treo 500 (the Windows jobbie).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

Look forward to the report.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Look forward to the report.


No bloody phones to take home though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> No bloody phones to take home though



Yeah that's a bit lame but you never know...will you be allowed to take pix?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah that's a bit lame but you never know...will you be allowed to take pix?


I imagine we'll get a ton of promotional guff, some free food and beer and some trinkets.

I went to the Treo 650 launch and all I got was a ruddy fridge magnet and a Treo-shaped notepad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

I know it's all about function but I still much prefer the original 680/750 Treo design...


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I know it's all about function but I still much prefer the original 680/750 Treo design...


Well, I'll reserve judgement until I get my hands on one, but the Treo 650/680 does have a fabulous form factor. The new phones look pretty good to my eyes - certainly more attractive that most Blackberrys.

Oh, and all hope of there being a Palm OS phone at the launch today seems to have been quashed as the Palm bod giving the presentation is the head of their Windows dept.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

*Treo 500v announced.

Specs:

*·       3G/UMTS network
·       Automatic delivery of Hotmail/MSN, Yahoo!, and Gmail, email as it arrives
·       Microsoft® Direct Push technology for delivery of Outlook® email
·       Access to Google Maps and eBay
·       Vodafone live! for news, sports, and entertainment on the go
·       Windows Media® Player Mobile for music and videos
·       2.0 megapixel camera captures video too
·      150MB of memory, expandable with microSD expansion card


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2007)

looks alright to me. any uk carriers going to do it?

EDIT: Not the 500, the other one, the curvey palmOS one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, I'll reserve judgement until I get my hands on one, but the Treo 650/680 does have a fabulous form factor. The new phones look pretty good to my eyes - certainly more attractive that most Blackberrys.
> 
> Oh, and all hope of there being a Palm OS phone at the launch today seems to have been quashed as the Palm bod giving the presentation is the head of their Windows dept.



Well I wasn't talking about tactile feel just the look.






Nah that pisses all over these new Palms...!


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't talking about tactile feel just the look.
> Nah that pisses all over these new Palms...!


Hold on - you're comparing an _entry level_ Palm with a high end Blackberry. Hardly fair.

I really don't like the Blackberry interface.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, now that I've seen the launch picture, I prefer the look of the new cheapo Treo to the Blackberry 8800.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> looks alright to me. any uk carriers going to do it?
> 
> EDIT: Not the 500, the other one, the curvey palmOS one.


Rumour is that the Centro may be surfacing at the end of the month. No idea about carriers -I'll ask tonight.


----------



## jæd (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't talking about tactile feel just the look.
> 
> 
> Nah that pisses all over these new Palms...!



Looks nice but...
* The UI is very basic and can be quite painful
* GPS + the web browser suck a lot
* Out of three friends with them, two have had to replace them because of sticking trackballs.
* No camera


----------



## stdPikachu (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Nah that pisses all over these new Palms...!



Only if the Palm keypad is worse than the blackberry one. The 8800 has a dreadful keypad (nowhere near as good as the qwerty-with-gaps on the 8700, but admittedly far better than the appallingly designed 8100/"pearl". IMHO the only thing that makes my BB usuable is the abundance of Google applications for it, but you can say that for pretty much any smartphone.

And those trackballs are about as reliable as a chocolate blast furnace. And BB's _suck_ at being phones.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 12, 2007)

2 more months before I'm in the market for one of these...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Hold on - you're comparing an _entry level_ Palm with a high end Blackberry. Hardly fair.
> 
> I really don't like the Blackberry interface.


Ffs I was talking about the LOOK! Stop shifting the bloody goal posts to make your point. 

I said the new palm doesn't look as nice as the present ones, I believe I made it clear I was talking about the look (specifically the 680 and 750), you said it looks better than some Blackberries, I posted the latest one to show that imo it doesn't and now you're talking about specs...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Looks nice



Yep my point!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Only if the Palm keypad is worse than the blackberry one. The 8800 has a dreadful keypad (nowhere near as good as the qwerty-with-gaps on the 8700, but admittedly far better than the appallingly designed 8100/"pearl". IMHO the only thing that makes my BB usuable is the abundance of Google applications for it, but you can say that for pretty much any smartphone.
> 
> And those trackballs are about as reliable as a chocolate blast furnace. And BB's _suck_ at being phones.



Again, for the hard of reading I wasn't comparing specs or usability, just the look. Imo the new blackberry is a better looking phone than the new Treo...


----------



## jæd (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Again, for the hard of reading I wasn't comparing specs or usability, just the look. Imo the new blackberry is a better looking phone than the new Treo...



If you want to buy something and just look at it then why not carry a shiny bit of metal around...? Much easier...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> If you want to buy something and just look at it then why not carry a shiny bit of metal around...? Much easier...



Dear god...I was just commenting on the look, I did say I know its mainly about specs but just wanted to comment on how it looked.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Again, for the hard of reading I wasn't comparing specs or usability, just the look. Imo the new blackberry is a better looking phone than the new Treo...


Again, it hardly seems fair to compare the look of a low end, bottom of the range consumer phone with a high end business phone.

But the Palm (new and old) looks better than that Blackberry phone you posted up anyway, IMO.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 12, 2007)

Regardless of looks, Blackberry's are wank for anything other than corporate handsets.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Again, it hardly seems fair to compare the look of a low end, bottom of the range consumer phone with a high end business phone.
> 
> But the Palm (new and old) looks better than that Blackberry phone you posted up anyway, IMO.



I beg to differ on both points.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I beg to differ on both points.


So you think it's fair and  reasonable to compare a Leica camera with a cheap point and shooter? Or a Maserati with a cheap Fiat?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> So you think it's fair and  reasonable to compare a Leica camera with a cheap point and shooter? Or a Maserati with a cheap Fiat?



Different markets, the logic doesn't translate well...

Anyway, these guys have had a play:



> Another few things that I can tell you is that the Treo 500 sports a completely new power and HotSync cable now via a mini USB connector (below right) which means that many new Treo accessories will be required.  Also very strangely and very sadly there is no mute button at the top of the device…  Then there’s the new 5Way navigator which works extremely well (smooth and fast) while all the flat buttons actually make the Treo 500 look even slicker since they extend smoothly from the screen.


Link

Must say, I'm glad Palm have changed the sync port to a USB one! 

So, Ed, how did you find it?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Different markets, the logic doesn't translate well...
> 
> Anyway, these guys have had a play:
> 
> ...


The launch I'm going to is tonight!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The launch I'm going to is tonight!



Oh right! So what launch did that guy go to?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh right! So what launch did that guy go to?


I'm hearing some big cheese at Palm talk at the one I'm going to. And there's going to be free beer.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm at the launch now: free champers, poncey little snacks and - woot! - a free phone in the bag!

Initial impressions: it looks and feels a *lot* better than the pictures suggestion.

The interface is pretty swish too for a WM phone.

More later (heads off back to bar)...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 12, 2007)

free phone eh

wonder if it will make you like windows mobile?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

Free phone! Nice!


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 12, 2007)

What's the web browser like?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 12, 2007)

have a look
IE mobile

http://euro.palm.com/uk/products/smartphones/treo500v/index.html?sssdmh=edc1.245379#specs


----------



## Janh (Sep 12, 2007)

*680 on steriods*

I just got my Treo 680 an Otterbox dust, shock, water resistant box. It looks like a 680 on steriods. Looks butch, and maybe bulletproof. 

I'd be careful of taking it out in polite company in case someone thinks I'm pulling out a Glock.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had a quick play and the phone and have to say it's really rather nice.

It's not for me - I'm a bit more of a (ahem) 'power user' - but for a bottom of the range, free-with-contract phone I reckon Palm have got a winner on their hands.

It feels good in the hand - it's more of a Blackberry size and considerably thinner and lighter than the Treo 650.

The screen is bright and the Vodafone interface looks very slick and the phone would definitely hold its own against similarly priced/free Vodafone phones. 3G is nice too. 

Minus points: where the fuck has the ringer on/off button gone?
Keypad is a similar size to the 650 - so very usable - but it doesn't feel as nice
The 320 x 240 screen is a bit small for my tastes, but I guess if you're not used to anything bigger it's fine.
I miss the touchsceen - but again, you don't find many of those at this price point either and I imagine it's not going to bother their target audience.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> I just got my Treo 680 an Otterbox dust, shock, water resistant box. It looks like a 680 on steriods. Looks butch, and maybe bulletproof.


Blimey. That's a beast alright!
Did you see that Seido have released a new enhanced battery for the 680?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> What's the web browser like?


Still playing with it, but it's clearly no match for the iPhone (but then that costs about three times as much). Looks perfectly usable though, although it's always going to be a bit of a compromise on ascreen that small.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

This going to be free with contract for sure?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> This going to be free with contract for sure?


Yep. Definite according to the Palm lady. (although I guess it may not be free with the really cheap/short contracts). Available from Oct 1st on Vodafone only, and contract free from Jan 1st (around £200-ish, maybe less).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

If they can get it under £200 unlocked I reckon they'll do ok with it.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

It may not have the whizz bang features of the HTC Touch, but given the choice of the two, I'd keep the Treo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

How have you found wm6?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How have you found wm6?


It's Windows Mobile 6 Standard with a swish Vodafone interface running on top. I think I prefer it to the full blown version myself.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

No crashes or freezes yet? Does it do that thing were it leaves progs running in the background until you manually close them?


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> No crashes or freezes yet? Does it do that thing were it leaves progs running in the background until you manually close them?


I'm not really sure how it works - there's no 'x' to close programs and you only get a 'recent programs' menu - although picking something from that list takes you straight back to exactly where you were (so if you're looking at a  web page you go back to the same page).


Vodafone Live! doesn't like urban75.com though and flags it up as 'restricted access.' It them tells me to click on a link to remove this restriction but nothing happens -maybe because I'm on some sort of loaned SIM card.

No crashes or freezes yet!


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, and here's the ice thing.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 13, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Still playing with it, but it's clearly no match for the iPhone (but then that costs about three times as much). Looks perfectly usable though, although it's always going to be a bit of a compromise on ascreen that small.



Is there any other phones with a decent web browser?  Cos that's going to be one of the most important things for me when I get a new phone.

I've heard decent things about nokia's browser.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 13, 2007)

As an aside, I'm impressed with my N73... very easy to use, but also very smartphoney.. I like it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 13, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I've heard decent things about nokia's browser.



It's better than IE on WM5 or 6.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> As an aside, I'm impressed with my N73... very easy to use, but also very smartphoney.. I like it.



Me too. It also works piss easy as a 3g modem with my laptop, syncs well and has a great camera.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 13, 2007)

I've found that opera is quite a bit better then the default browser on my e61.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Is there any other phones with a decent web browser?  Cos that's going to be one of the most important things for me when I get a new phone.
> 
> I've heard decent things about nokia's browser.


There's two factors for a decent browsing experience on a mobile: the browser itself and the size of the screen.

Even with, say, an iPhone sized screen, it's always going to be a bit of a pain looking at pages designed for big screens, and most folks tend to prefer cut down versions of sites so they can get to the info quicker.

Opera's a pretty good browser though, and it runs on most mobile platforms (incl Palm).


----------



## Janh (Sep 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Blimey. That's a beast alright!
> Did you see that Seido have released a new enhanced battery for the 680?


The beast is getting to grow on me but sometimes I feel like the guy who's come to read the meter.

Is the battery you mention the 1600mAh 33% power increase in OEM size? It'll be the thing I next need as I've really stertched the original and found it wanting. But I'm also getting smarter at shutting off the things that eat power behind the scenes.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> Is the battery you mention the 1600mAh 33% power increase in OEM size? .


That's the fella. This program should really help too: http://www.hobbyistsoftware.com/power-hero-more.php


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's two factors for a decent browsing experience on a mobile: the browser itself and the size of the screen.
> 
> Even with, say, an iPhone sized screen, it's always going to be a bit of a pain looking at pages designed for big screens, and most folks tend to prefer cut down versions of sites so they can get to the info quicker.
> 
> Opera's a pretty good browser though, and it runs on most mobile platforms (incl Palm).


A colleague showed me opera mini on his sony ericsson touchscreen phone.  I was seriously impressed.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2007)

OK. This has impressed me. Using Vodafone's Live service on the Treo 500v, it can work out where I am and offer location based services. Probably why it impressed me was that when I selected 'clubs in my area', Saturday's Offline @ the Albert was on the first page results, and clicking on gave me a map of the area.

The 'where am I now' service can also offer local cabs, cashpoints, cinema listings etc. Nice, but it's not all free.

There rest of Vodafone's Live service seems to be principally interested in the totty'n'titties crowd, offering endless (paid) downloads of busty babes, 'sexy stuff' and yet more soft porn.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 17, 2007)

> Early this year, the company launched their first Windows Mobile Treo phone, the Treo 750v (reviewed here in May 2007), and although it garnered praise for its usability and feel, we felt it still lagged behind the market leaders.


Link

I thought the 700wx was the first wm powered phone?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I thought the 700wx was the first wm powered phone?


Not in the UK/Europe. The 700wx wasn't released over here.





> The previously released Treo 700w (as well as the lately released 700wx) were available in North America only because they are supporting EVDO instead of GSM or UMTS which the Treo 750v supports now.
> http://www.theunwired.net/?itemid=3415


Top source you've quoted there, btw


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Not in the UK/Europe. The 700wx wasn't released over here.Top source you've quoted there, btw



Oh right, fair point. Heh yeah it's one of my first tech news reads in the feed reader everyday.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh right, fair point. Heh yeah it's one of my first tech news reads in the feed reader everyday.


I'm finishing part two now. 


I'm rather impressed with this phone. The Vodafone interface is fast and very neat, and is dead simple to use for a Windows phone. It's a nice phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm finishing part two now.
> 
> 
> I'm rather impressed with this phone. The Vodafone interface is fast and very neat, and is dead simple to use for a Windows phone. It's a nice phone.



Look forward to it. Yeah it's been getting some pleasantly surprised type reviews from what I see.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm getting more and more impressed with this little phone. I'm watching a news video stream off the BBC site and it's as smooth as silk (albeit a tad compressed).

Best Windows phone I've ever used,  bar none. It may not have all the features of the full-blown WM OS, but everything just _works._


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2007)

Good grief! That's certainly not something I'd hear anyone say about a windows phone - least of all you!


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Good grief! That's certainly not something I'd hear anyone say about a windows phone - least of all you!


Me neither, but maybe it's because it doesn't try and do everything (like most WM phones) that it works so well. 

The mix of Vodafone's interface, 3G connectivity and Palm's ergonomics is really compelling and the experience so intuitive  that the lack of a touch screen isn't such an issue.

I didn't get a manual with the phone but have had no problem working out what everything does. The 3G connection is fast enough to make Wi Fi more or less redundant too. I've not used the Mobile TV feature yet, but I was really quite impressed with how fast the BBC news piece came down.

Shame the screen is only 320 x 240 though.

I still prefer Palm and will *definitely* be buying the Palm Centro if it's anything like this fella, but I've got give credit to  Palm and Vodafone: this is a very nice  phone.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to go phone shopping this weekend. Think I'll drop into the stores on TCR and see if they've got any treo 650s or 680s (unless you can get a 680 or similar from a network, so I don't have to stump up for the handset, but I don't think this is the case is it? at least, not with an unlimited data deal)


----------



## jæd (Sep 18, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I still prefer Palm and will *definitely* be buying the Palm Centro if it's anything like this fella, but I've got give credit to  Palm and Vodafone: this is a very nice  phone.



Does the 500 support any kind of Push email, like a Blackberry...?

Any news on the Centro...?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'm going to go phone shopping this weekend. Think I'll drop into the stores on TCR and see if they've got any treo 650s or 680s (unless you can get a 680 or similar from a network, so I don't have to stump up for the handset, but I don't think this is the case is it? at least, not with an unlimited data deal)


I'd recommend getting a cheap Treo 650 as the 680 price is going to plummet as soon as the Centro comes out.

Otherwise, Palm are offering £50 off new Treo 680s and red one looks lush!
http://euro.palm.com/uk/en/cashback/index.html?sssdmh=edc1.245795


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Does the 500 support any kind of Push email, like a Blackberry...?


It supports Microsoft's Direct Push email and can "check up to five web-based email accounts at once, including Hotmail/MSN, Yahoo!, and Gmail."

Rumours are that Centro may surface at the end of the month. Possibly.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

This looks like the sort of thing Crispy might like. It's free and, err, does really clever things.

I think.








http://www.calerga.com/products/LyME/index.html


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 19, 2007)

Can anyone tell me which 3g phones have the biggest screens?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

That's way way over my head.
Give me exel every time 
(well, Numbers actually, it makes prettier graphs)


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

Part 2 of the Treo 500v review is here:
http://digital-lifestyles.info/2007/09/19/palm-treo-500v-review-smartphone-part-2/

(The review was finished days ago but I guess you're going to have to wait for the final verdict!)


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

site borked


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

It had a quick database squiggle. Should be OK now (they're with the same peeps as us, btw).


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

I know it may be old hat to some folks, but booting up the phone and having it work out where I am and then offer me a listing of nearby club nights, along with local pubs, restaurants and cabs plus a local map is continuing to impress me no end.


----------



## jæd (Sep 19, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I know it may be old hat to some folks, but booting up the phone and having it work out where I am and then offer me a listing of nearby club nights, along with local pubs, restaurants and cabs plus a local map is continuing to impress me no end.



Is that via GPS or just which mobile cell you are in...?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

Right, I'm bidding on a treo 680. Fingers crossed, only a few hours to go.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Is that via GPS or just which mobile cell you are in...?


It works it out by seeing what mobile cell you're in so it doesn't pinpoint you to the exact spot, but close enough to give you local info.

It's a fantastic feature. If you arrive at a new town and have no idea where the pubs and clubs are: get out yer phone and you're sorted!


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Right, I'm bidding on a treo 680. Fingers crossed, only a few hours to go.


Good luck!  Go Bidder 6!

What's your top price going to be?

I nearly lost my head over the well funky copper Treo 680 a while ago.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

around 150, I reckon. we'll see how carried away I get


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> around 150, I reckon. we'll see how carried away I get


I think that would be my absolute limit what with a new Treo phone lurking around corner. I oculd go to £170 for the *swoon* copper 680 though. They look well good.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

The new one'll be out of my price range though - I suppose its arrival will flood the market and bring prices down for old models.

But I can't really wait. My current phone has started dropping calls, and Left and Down barely work on the joystick anymore. Plus, the custom dictionary is fucked and writes TIE instead of THE, and many other stupid things.

BTW, ebay warns me that:


> Important: You may still get outbid, especially since your maximum bid is so close to the current one. To increase your chances of winning, enter your highest maximum bid.
> 
> Time left:	1 hour 35 mins
> History: 	10 bids
> ...



I'm never sure how these things work. Should I wait for the last minute and then put a 150 bid in, just to be sure? Or will that just make me pay more regardless?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 19, 2007)

crispy..you might be tempted to get a sniper like jbidwatcher

centro out sometime soon eh...so perhaps I should wait to see that before signing up for 18 months with tmobile on my 650 (I know I should have done this 18 months ago!)


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

Doesn't matter when it comes out though - you can just swap the SIM over, right? (unless you plan on getting it as part of a contract I guess)

I got that jbid thing running. it's not dodgy is it? ebay won't find out for example?


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> .so perhaps I should wait to see that before signing up for 18 months with tmobile on my 650 (I know I should have done this 18 months ago!)


Whatever you do, do not sign up for 18 months with T Mobile. 

I renewed my deal last month for a year, and got the cost down to £20/month( unlimited data and loads of text/calls) after some hussling.

I'd say it's very unlikely that T Mobile are going to offer the Centro, although Vodafone and Orange might.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter when it comes out though - you can just swap the SIM over, right? (unless you plan on getting it as part of a contract I guess)
> 
> I got that jbid thing running. it's not dodgy is it? ebay won't find out for example?


So long as the phones are unlocked you can shunt yer SIM card all over the place. One thing: you may have to upgrade your SIM card for the Treo if it's an old one.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 19, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It works it out by seeing what mobile cell you're in so it doesn't pinpoint you to the exact spot, but close enough to give you local info.
> 
> It's a fantastic feature. If you arrive at a new town and have no idea where the pubs and clubs are: get out yer phone and you're sorted!



I think Orange does that too.  I was looking for cinema listings, and it found the nearest places to me.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter when it comes out though - you can just swap the SIM over, right? (unless you plan on getting it as part of a contract I guess)
> 
> I got that jbid thing running. it's not dodgy is it? ebay won't find out for example?



yes I was wondering if I could get a new phone subsidised by a new contract

will hang on a bit tho

and no crispy I think you are safe enough with jbid


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

Good, cos I just won 
Palm-world here I come...
£144 in the end


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> yes I was wondering if I could get a new phone subsidised by a new contract


Even if you have to pay £200 for the phone, it still works out worth it if you're getting £10-£15 discount every month. And you don't have about getting it unlocked from the network too if you want to flog it later.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

I will see what I can wangle out of Tmobile in terms of a decent data plan - didn't someone else here fail to get any discount even though they had their own phone?


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 19, 2007)

tmobile are not interested in your new mobile crispy..you MUST TAKE A NEW PHONE FROM US>>EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

So how did editor get his fantastic contract?


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I will see what I can wangle out of Tmobile in terms of a decent data plan - didn't someone else here fail to get any discount even though they had their own phone?


Are you with them now? The trick is to say you want to renew. Let them go through all the phones you can have for free and then say, "what happens if I don't want the phone" while going on about how tempting other networks look.

Be sure to ask for a manager if you're not happy. 

The Flext walk'n'web deal is a good 'un, btw.

Congrats on your Palm!


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> So how did editor get his fantastic contract?


Eme's got a similar deal too!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2007)

No, I'm not with them already 
I will try my best though!


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the final part of the Treo 500v review: http://digital-lifestyles.info/2007/09/20/palm-treo-500v-review-smartphone-part-33-87/

Crispy: I very nearly bought a *red* Treo 680 last night but got outbid at the last moment. Good job too as I'd got carried away with a £160 bid (it went for £165 in the end).


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 23, 2007)

I was just thinking, my old windows mobile smartphone was actually pretty good.  I preferred it to my current sony ericsson w810i (apart from music quality from my current SE phone)

It had the best contact finder ever.  You could either start dialling the persons number, or start typing their name (predictive text stylee) and it'd find the person straight away.  That was fucking awesome.  Do any phones do that these days?

My search for a 3g phone with a big enough screen for proper web-browsing goes on...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> You could either start dialling the persons number, or start typing their name (predictive text stylee) and it'd find the person straight away.  That was fucking awesome.  Do any phones do that these days?



Yeah, the treo does this. Pretty neat. I'm having trouble getting the email set up on it (can't pick up messages, but sending them works). I'm happy that syncing my contacts and calendar was simple to set up (but I went for Missing Sync, which provides functionality beyond that in the Palm and Apple sync software) Google maps is _excellent_ even over GPRS, and browsing isn't too shabby either. 

Gotta get me a data plan. Now, should I wait for O2 to get their EDGE network ready (which the 680 supports), and their unlimited data bundles (which they've aid will extend to all customers, not just iphone) or do I go for tmobile webnwalk right now?....


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Gotta get me a data plan. Now, should I wait for O2 to get their EDGE network ready (which the 680 supports), and their unlimited data bundles (which they've aid will extend to all customers, not just iphone) or do I go for tmobile webnwalk right now?....


O2's EDGE coverage is shit and it's going to stay shit for a very long time (the best you can hope for in the next 3 months is 30% coverage).


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> It had the best contact finder ever.  You could either start dialling the persons number, or start typing their name (predictive text stylee) and it'd find the person straight away.  That was fucking awesome.  Do any phones do that these days?


The Treo also does the same - you can just type in their initials and the contact comes up too.

And this program is the best contact finder *ever* IMO: http://www.urban75.org/tech/takephone-7-review.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> O2's EDGE coverage is shit and it's going to stay shit for a very long time (the best you can hope for in the next 3 months is 30% coverage).



Is that 30% over the UK or London/main cities?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> O2's EDGE coverage is shit and it's going to stay shit for a very long time (the best you can hope for in the next 3 months is 30% coverage).


Yeah, but London will be well covered, no? Which is where I'll be using it most of the time.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yeah, but London will be well covered, no?


Clearly chunks will be, but I reckon you'll soon get a bit pissed off with such patchy coverage.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> The Treo also does the same - you can just type in their initials and the contact comes up too.



feck I never knew that! Thanks..I've always typed in the first couple of letters of their first or last names..and never made the quantum leap to both initials

marvellous


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Clearly chunks will be, but I reckon you'll soon get a bit pissed off with such patchy coverage.


Better than none, though, right? And it'll drop down to GPRS when the coverage is low. I think I'll wait for O2 to give their prices. If it's comparable with webnwalk on price, then it's a no-brainer really.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 24, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> And it'll drop down to GPRS when the coverage is low.



this seems to me the important bit...does it fall over when being forced to swap down to gprs?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 24, 2007)

A quick google says that it's designed to be seamless, and the only story I could find of someone having issues turned out to be due to a crappy phone.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks..interesting..more reason for me to dither..cheers


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> A quick google says that it's designed to be seamless, and the only story I could find of someone having issues turned out to be due to a crappy phone.


My 3G Palm 500v switches to GPRS seamlessly when the coverage drops.

T Mobile does offer EDGE too - least they announced it years ago -  although they seem to be strangely quiet about it. 

Someone here says that they picked it up in London: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?p=4217095


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2007)

treo 650 question...when I'm in the shower/cooking I'd like the phone to ring a few times so I can see who it is (and perhaps answer it)..but then automatically go through to ansaphone without me having to press the ignore button with a floury/wet finger

there's no setting that will do that is there...?

yes I want the moon on a stick


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2007)

ie is there some way of adjusting the number of rings before putting calls through to ansaphone?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> treo 650 question...when I'm in the shower/cooking I'd like the phone to ring a few times so I can see who it is (and perhaps answer it)..but then automatically go through to ansaphone without me having to press the ignore button with a floury/wet fingerk


The amount of rings before a/phone pick up is a network dependent feature, so you'd have to call your provider to see if they can  change it.

Someone reckons this might work:


> You can use the following codes to control the delay from 5 to 30 seconds on any GSM phone:
> 
> 1. To get the current call forwarding status, enter *#61#[SEND] into your phone.
> 2. Write down the 10-digit number(ignore the +1), this is the phone number that your calls are currently being diverted to.
> ...


This app gives you lots of related options with a liberal dousing of eye candy:
http://www.iambic.com/yourcall/palmos/details.asp


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2007)

Palm and Sprint have scheduled a press conference tomorrow to announce a new phone.

Let's hope it's the new Palm OS Centro!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 26, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Palm and Sprint have scheduled a press conference tomorrow to announce a new phone.
> 
> Let's hope it's the new Palm OS Centro!



For European release?

E2A: Oh right its in New York: Link

You can watch the live webcast here.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks for the hints on rings Ed..ooh and fingers crossed for centro

btw was reading a blog from the people who make Life Balance for Palm and they were talking about preparing their software for a future Palm OS based on Linux.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> thanks for the hints on rings Ed..ooh and fingers crossed for centro
> 
> btw was reading a blog from the people who make Life Balance for Palm and they were talking about preparing their software for a future Palm OS based on Linux.


Eme's gone bonkers on that Life Balance program. She says it's very, very good.


----------



## jæd (Sep 26, 2007)

If you want an offline map for Palm, I'd really reccommend Handmap... I've used this in the past as a cheap map for when I'm in a foreign city. Since it can tie in with a bluetooth gps device I've also used this as a cheapie in-car nav replacement while on a road-trip. Basic, but handy when try to work out where I should be going... 

(Maps for all of the USA are $22, base software is $20)


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 26, 2007)

yes Life balance is good...am using it for GTD as well

presumably Eme is using the new desktop version..not yet available on Mac


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> yes Life balance is good...am using it for GTD as well
> 
> presumably Eme is using the new desktop version..not yet available on Mac


Yep. In fact she uses the desktop version almost all the time now.

I wish I could organise myself to have a go at it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2007)

It does seem like you have to be an organised person in the first place to use these organising things.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2007)

*HP's iPAQ 912 Business Messenger*

Not the prettiest looking device...but the specs aren't too bad.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 27, 2007)

Love the way there's a scroll bar by default. Interface cludginess mutch?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Not the prettiest looking device...but the specs aren't too bad.


Specs good. Interface bad. Windows - eek. No thanks!


----------



## jæd (Sep 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Specs good. Interface bad. Windows - eek. No thanks!



I thought you had been swayed into Windows Mobile 6...?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> I thought you had been swayed into Windows Mobile 6...?


You haven't been paying attention. The Palm comes with an adapted and improved Vodafone/Palm interface that spares you from the horrors of WM6, whereas the new iPaq has the usual ghastly WM interface.

That screen looks way more like 240x240 btw, no matter what the specs say.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 27, 2007)

240x240 would be square  - That thing's clearly a rectangle.


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 27, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> I thought you had been swayed into Windows Mobile 6...?



Microsoft Windows Mobile 6 = bad
Palm Windows Mobile 6 = good


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 240x240 would be square  - That thing's clearly a rectangle.


Sorry, I meant 320 x 240, which means I'm talking bollocks.

*goes for much needed recuperatory tea.


----------



## jæd (Sep 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You haven't been paying attention. The Palm comes with an adapted and improved Vodafone/Palm interface that spares you from the horrors of WM6, whereas the new iPaq has the usual ghastly WM interface.



Fair enough...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Specs good. Interface bad. Windows - eek. No thanks!



Heh, I just knew you'd say that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Microsoft Windows Mobile 6 = bad
> Palm Windows Mobile 6 = good



Actually no, it's 

Windows Mobile Standard 6 = good

Windows Mobile Professional 6 = bad

If you read what the Ed has said about the new Treo...


----------



## jæd (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this old news...?  http://www.moreyous.com/


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> Is this old news...?  http://www.moreyous.com/


Been up for a bit. The Palm press conference has just started.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2007)

That $100 price tag looks a bit shit now, it's after a $100 rebate and you have to get a two year contract!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That $100 price tag looks a bit shit now, it's after a $100 rebate and you have to get a two year contract!


£50 for a smartphone doesn't look too bad to me, although I'm allergic to 2yr deals. But Sprint only have a 90 day exclusive deal (unlike Apple's marathon number) and then it goes out to the other networks, so we'll have to see how much it's going to cost then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> £50 for a smartphone doesn't look too bad to me, although I'm allergic to 2yr deals. But Sprint only have a 90 day exclusive deal (unlike Apple's marathon number) and then it goes out to the other networks, so we'll have to see how much it's going to cost then.



C'mon! You know it aint gonna be a dollar to pound translation over here (assuming it even gets released over here)!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> (assuming it even gets released over here)!


The phone being announced today won't be as it's not GSM.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah incredulous inducing by the look of it.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd say there's a good chance that the Centro will eventually appear in Europe as a 3G jobbie with the same Live TV abilities as the Palm 500v. I ruddy well hope so because it's perfect for what I need. I want one!

The market reaction has been good too:
Palm Shares Surge on New Palm Centro
http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5jSltZuT2rv9ptcmIf9GvgbkPS5yAD8RU52CG0


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2007)

The red one looks crap but in black it's quite nice.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The red one looks crap but in black it's quite nice.


Yeah the red _oversparkles _things a bit.

Although there's precious little new about the Centro (they could have at least tarted up their interface), it seems well suited for the target demographic - da Yoot used to battling with dreadful predictive text on tiny screens.

Offering a cheap, small phone packing three IM clients (capable of simultaneous chat), YouTube, proper email, Sprint TV, the superb threaded SMS and the fully featured memo/PIM package might just find the spot.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 28, 2007)

I do hope it hits the spot...we need da Yoot vote to keep Palm at the top of the heap


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Yeah the red _oversparkles _things a bit.
> 
> Although there's precious little new about the Centro (they could have at least tarted up their interface), it seems well suited for the target demographic - da Yoot used to battling with dreadful predictive text on tiny screens.
> 
> Offering a cheap, small phone packing three IM clients (capable of simultaneous chat), YouTube, proper email, Sprint TV, the superb threaded SMS and the fully featured memo/PIM package might just find the spot.



I should add, if it can be used as easliy as a 3g modem like my n73 (which has been a godsend this last week due to the fucking Orange broadband being down!) I'd be interested.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I should add, if it can be used as easliy as a 3g modem like my n73 (which has been a godsend this last week due to the fucking Orange broadband being down!) I'd be interested.


I'm pretty sure it can be used as a modem (otherwise there's loads of 3rd party apps out there for the Palm).

The Inquirer thinks it's going to be free/dirt cheap in the UK when it comes out:





> If it has a killer feature it’s the price -- $99 in the US, meaning that it will be given away with cornflakes over here. Not literally, obviously.


...taps fingers and waits....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it can be used as a modem (otherwise there's loads of 3rd party apps out there for the Palm).
> 
> The Inquirer thinks it's going to be free/dirt cheap in the UK when it comes out:...taps fingers and waits....



The modem thing is the deal breaker for me right now, it's just too damn useful to have near broadband speeds where ever I am.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The modem thing is the deal breaker for me right now, it's just too damn useful to have near broadband speeds where ever I am.


Seeing as all the recent Palm OS phones can function as a modem, I'd say it's pretty much definite.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Seeing as all the recent Palm OS phones can function as a modem, I'd say it's pretty much definite.



Is this going to be a Vodafone only thing?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Is this going to be a Vodafone only thing?


I'm guessing but I imagine it might be the same 90 day exclusive deal as the 500v.

You could probably get the thing unlocked though if you're that keen.

To be honest, if it comes with all that TV stuff on Vodafone and they get a decent data package together I might just be tempted to switch providers.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 28, 2007)

aha! so maybe me staying on Vodafone will turn out to be not as mad as it might appear!

(although maybe it will be a new customer only deal...although they did ring to see if I wanted a new phone recently so fingers crossed)

sorry if its already been mentioned but any guesses as to how long b4 vodafone get it out?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> sorry if its already been mentioned but any guesses as to how long b4 vodafone get it out?


I've written to Palm's UK PR bods but heard nothing back. It looks like it's definitely coming though.

Oh and KE: you can deffo use it as a modem (via cable or bluetooth) - it's in their brochure: http://www.palm.com/us/products/smartphones/centro/pdf/centro_brochure.pdf (PDF)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I've written to Palm's UK PR bods but heard nothing back. It looks like it's definitely coming though.
> 
> Oh and KE: you can deffo use it as a modem (via cable or bluetooth) - it's in their brochure: http://www.palm.com/us/products/smartphones/centro/pdf/centro_brochure.pdf (PDF)



Cool! When's it likely to be in the shops?


----------



## jæd (Sep 28, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You could probably get the thing unlocked though if you're that keen.



At the price they're giving, it would probably be easier to buy it this way. As soon as they've got a GSM version, I'm getting one...


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a handy feature comparison guide between the current Palm OS phones: http://blog.treonauts.com/2007/10/centro-specific.html

The smaller battery on the Centro is a concern, but I'm guessing the smaller screen may compensate a bit for that.

I'm getting one as soon as I can get my hands on a GSM one too!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 2, 2007)

will it do the 3g+ as a modem? By the time 3 roll it out where i live ill be in the market for a new smartphone and 2.8 mbs mobile broadband would be awesome.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2007)

*RIM launches BlackBerry Pearl 2*

The Pearl two has finally been announced:



> Research in Motion has launched the BlackBerry Pearl 8130 in the States.
> 
> It's the company's first version of the consumer-focussed slimmer smartphone for CDMA phone networks and supports 3G internet access over EV-DO.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2007)

3.5mm headphone jack - nice! That keyboard still looks 'orrible to my eyes though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2007)

Better camera, 3g, apparently better interface look and browser. Shaping up well the Pearl is...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2007)

Better details here. Some good stuff, updating the sure type being one, like the photo editing stuff too. Looks like the new Palm's got it self a good competitor!


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2007)

Phone looks good, but I really don't like the interface or the keyboard and the lack of a touchscreen would get on my tits.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2007)

I've used the Pearl 1 and the keyboard is ok, works well with predictive text. Tbh I'm not bothered these days about touch screen...


----------



## jæd (Oct 2, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I've used the Pearl 1 and the keyboard is ok, works well with predictive text. Tbh I'm not bothered these days about touch screen...



It would be interesting to see the new ui. Can't be as bad as the old one. Hopefully the ball doesn't get so sticky now...! 

I'd be irked by the lack of touch screen... When I try to use peoples phones I tend to spend a while prodding at them until I remember...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 2, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> I'd be irked by the lack of touch screen... When I try to use peoples phones I tend to spend a while prodding at them until I remember...



Lol


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2007)

And now Engadget does a piece about the Foleo saying how much they'd want one with several posters looking wistfully at the ne'er to be released product!

http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/03/palm-foleo-unboxed-atandt-branded-centro-spotted/#comments

It links to some lucky bloke's site who has one:
http://www.geardiary.com/2007/10/03/the-device-that-never-was-palm-foleo/


----------



## jæd (Oct 4, 2007)

Hang-on... Is that a 500p, or Palm Centro...? And isn't AT & T's network GSM...?


----------



## jæd (Oct 4, 2007)

What gets me  is why Palm don't release a skin for the the Palm o/s thats full of sexy curves and transparent glass + iPhone goodness...

Engadget would love it...


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2007)

If anyone's after the Treo 500v, it'll soon be available from Free to £68.09 on Vodafone.
http://www.vodafonebusinessshop.co.uk/Details-Phone-Palm--Treo-500v-2974.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmmm those tariffs aint great and I can't change networks till next easter...pretty fucking useless for me right now.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone used the nokia e70?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> What gets me  is why Palm don't release a skin for the the Palm o/s thats full of sexy curves and transparent glass + iPhone goodness...
> 
> Engadget would love it...


If you can be arsed to fiddle about a bit, there's loads of ways to alter your Palm's look: 
















http://tamspalm.tamoggemon.com/2007/10/04/appshelf-english-overlay/
http://www.jade.dti.ne.jp/~imazeki/palm/APsh/index-e.html


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I was at this BT launch last night talking to a few tech writers and had to answer a call and my phone caught the guy's attention.

Turned out the one guy had gone through a whole host of high end HTC Windows phones but had been hankering over his old Palm 650.

When I showed him apps like NoteStudio and Agendus, he told me he was taking his SM card out _the second he got home_ and powering up his old Treo again


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2007)

The New York Times are loving the Centro. So when can us Brits get one?

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/11/t...1a&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 13, 2007)

It's finally time for me to get a new phone, and I can't decide what I want!


----------



## Janh (Oct 15, 2007)

*4GB SD card for Treo*

Will a 4GB SD card fit the Treo 680 and be readable on my mac using a standard usb SD card reader or is a new reader required for the 4GB card? Anyone with experience of this out there?

I see one comment on Amazon.co.uk about the card not being readable by normal usb card readers. 

btw some cheap prices here on Memorybits.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> Will a 4GB SD card fit the Treo 680 and be readable on my mac using a standard usb SD card reader or is a new reader required for the 4GB card? Anyone with experience of this out there?


Should work fine. I regularly take out the card from my Treo and put it in a card reader to transfer MP3, files etc.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 16, 2007)

Janh said:
			
		

> Will a 4GB SD card fit the Treo 680 and be readable on my mac using a standard usb SD card reader or is a new reader required for the 4GB card? Anyone with experience of this out there?
> 
> I see one comment on Amazon.co.uk about the card not being readable by normal usb card readers.
> 
> btw some cheap prices here on Memorybits.co.uk



i have a 650 and a 2gig card from bytestor and that reads just fine with a usb reader in the Mac


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2007)

FFS: I want this ruddy Palm Centro NOW please!

http://treocentral.com/content/Stories/1382-1.htm

I like this quote: "Most surprising - the Centro is the first smartphone to support Office 2007 documents - something even Microsoft's own smartphones cannot do yet."


----------



## jæd (Oct 17, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> FFS: I want this ruddy Palm Centro NOW please!
> 
> http://treocentral.com/content/Stories/1382-1.htm
> 
> I like this quote: "Most surprising - the Centro is the first smartphone to support Office 2007 documents - something even Microsoft's own smartphones cannot do yet."



What's "Ultimate Phone" they talk about...? Is it an upgrade to Dial-By-Photo, or something completely new...? Any experiences, etc...  

But when the GSM version appears, I'm ordering a Centro...  (Bit concerned about battery life, though)


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2007)

jæd said:
			
		

> What's "Ultimate Phone" they talk about...? Is it an upgrade to


The battery life looks a bit crap, but there'll almost certainly be a Seido extended battery coming out, and coupled with Power Hero, you'll probably get a reasonable life out of the thing (but not as good as my fearsome Treo 650/2400Mah combo!)

Ultimate phone is this purdy app: http://www.gx-5.com/products/ultimatephone/


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

ed: the extended batteries you can get for the treo - do they all require the larger cover, or are there ones that are the same size as the stock battery?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> ed: the extended batteries you can get for the treo - do they all require the larger cover, or are there ones that are the same size as the stock battery?


The hefty ones need a larger cover, but you can get ones offering a reasonable increase on capacity that fit the phone as normal.

This one will bump you up to 1600mAh
http://www.seidioonline.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=773

Add this fella and you should get a pretty good battery life:
http://www.hobbyistsoftware.com/power-hero-more.php


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah, looks like you can get 1800mAH ones now as well
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=278363001&pf_rd_i=B000A5QJ8C

Does that power hero really make that much of a difference?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Ah, looks like you can get 1800mAH ones now as well
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000J0G6K4/ref=pd_cp__2/102-9028214-1871309?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_r=1CW6JAKRC30XBNKNJX6Z&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=278363001&pf_rd_i=B000A5QJ8C
> 
> Does that power hero really make that much of a difference?


$6.84?!! That's _cheap!_

I reckon Power Hero could be worth it. One of the biggest battery drains is when the phone's just out of coverage, and you can specify how much 'paging' the Treo does in those circumstances.

It's handy being able to automatically turn off the phone at night too.

One must have program is Butler by the same people: http://www.hobbyistsoftware.com/Butler-more.php

Here's some of the features:


> Alarms - 6 MP3 alarms to wake you up in the morning with your favourite tune
> Alerts - Nags you like a pager to make sure you don't miss anything
> Security - Remote lock allows you to lock or delete your confidential data by SMS if your Treo is stolen
> Navigation - Launch apps or calls from anywhere by holding down a key
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

Well cheap indeed, but they don't ship to the UK 
650 batteries fit the 680, right?

Blimey! Apparently even 2400mah batteries exist in normal size!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seidio-Batt...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1192619648&sr=8-23
Out of stock 
EDIT: maybe not - all other sites say this battery needs a cover.

1800 is a goer though


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 650 batteries fit the 680, right?


Nope! The 650 takes a bigger battery.

Maybe get the 680 one sent to a US address and then forwarded on to you? I'll be over there in December if that's any use...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

Nah, turns out most websites are being economical with the truth - the largest slim battery is still 1600.

Think I'll try power hero first. It's cheaper


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2007)

If you're getting a bad battery drain after using your camera, there's a fix on the Palm site.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 17, 2007)

Nothing drastic as far as I've noticed, but after having a 'normal' phone, the battery life of a smartphone is something of a shock 

Grabbing that update now


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm going to give this Power Hero a go as I've been sent a review copy. I'll give you an update after I've had a play with it.

Has you used Plucker/Sunrise XP yet? They're a fantastic freeware combo that lets you download websites (or individual pages) from your desktop to your Treo when you hotsync.

Web pages are automatically formatted for reading on the Treo, and you can automate the download process. The Plucker Palm Reader also handles eBooks and is a sophisticated fella, offering auto-scroll, bookmarks, custom fonts and more.

The Centro continues to pick up good reviews and a sort of 'insider' has told me it looks like a GSM version should be around 'straight after Christmas."

I hope he's right because my Treo 650's been hammered to fuck!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah bring on the centro...my 650 is gonna need replacing soon

is the 650/centro capable of a quick bluetooth headset linkup...I keep having that thing when someone phone to ask whether you a free on a particular date...and of course the diary is on the phone

I could put them on speakerphone I guess but it's a bit uncool..what would be great would be to put a bt headset in my ear - have the call transferred smoothly to it (eek?) - and then have a leisurely look at diary options


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2007)

You can run Bluetooth headsets with the Treo:
http://kb.palm.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN/WEBCGI.EXE?New,Kb=PalmSupportKB,ts=Palm_External2001,Case=obj(39908)

I sync my Treo via Bluetooth and also use it for GPS. There's tons of software out there for extra functionality too.


----------



## robotsimon (Oct 19, 2007)

I've just been offered an upgrade from O2 - it looks like a choice between the Nokia n95 and the Sony Ericsson P1i. I wasn't that impressed with the N80 I had previously but have never used a Sony phone. 

Any thoughts on either? Thanks


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 19, 2007)

I seem to remember reading some rubbish reviews of the P1i.  I'm waiting for the Nokia E52 before I make my decision.  Also the Nokia N81 looks pretty decent - shame only Vodafone are selling it.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 19, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> You can run Bluetooth headsets with the Treo:
> http://kb.palm.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN/WEBCGI.EXE?New,Kb=PalmSupportKB,ts=Palm_External2001,Case=obj(39908)
> .



thanks

In preparation I tried the treo with the wired headset it comes with...and now that seems to have fecked with the ever flakey Sound prefs or something as now the phone speaker and mike is turned off permanently...it's broken!...reset not sorted it as yet..gonna try a hard reset and a thump soon


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2007)

Try plugging the headphones in and out a few times. Sometimes it gets 'stuck'.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 19, 2007)

robotsimon, i found the n80 to be pants as well, worst nokia for years, very glad to be rid of it. I got an e61 now and glad i stuck with nokia.


----------



## Janh (Oct 22, 2007)

I can report that Tomtom Navigator GPS on the Treo works like a dream, though the Tomtom software on my laptop is a bit clunky. 

I particularly like the voice-guided directions as I don't like to watch the tiny screen when belting along at speed. I'm taking it to Europe soon and to not have to worry about plastering directions on my bike's tank is a huge relief. 

Lovely voice directions and tunes from the mp3, mmm I'm spoiled.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 22, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Try plugging the headphones in and out a few times. Sometimes it gets 'stuck'.



after many re-pluggings and some cleaning with isopropyl alcohol it now works

am scared of ever using the headset again..roll on the next gen centro


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2007)

If you've got Googlemaps on your palm, this is a handy little freeware program:
"Where Am I? (or WAI for short) is a small application that interfaces your Bluetooth GPS receiver with map software (recently with Google Maps Mobile - GMM). What it recently does is query GPS about your current location and then tells GMM to show that position on the map...."
http://where-am-i.en.softonic.com/palm


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> after many re-pluggings and some cleaning with isopropyl alcohol it now works
> 
> am scared of ever using the headset again..roll on the next gen centro


There is a solution if it is totally borked!

http://store.pdablast.com/productAccessories.asp?id=6395


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 23, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There is a solution if it is totally borked!
> 
> http://store.pdablast.com/productAccessories.asp?id=6395



Very cunning! thanks


----------



## Janh (Oct 24, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Should work fine. I regularly take out the card from my Treo and put it in a card reader to transfer MP3, files etc.



Like the man said 4GB SD cards can be read on standard usb SD card readers, thank you. Now on the 4GB I have loaded a GPS map of Europe, Google's Where Am I (as recommended), a few hundred tunes, Alan Alda's latest book and I'm off to Europe. I think I'll leave my atlas behind this time.

4GB cards should be standard equipment, no?

Just thinking how my first PC had a hard drive of an eye-watering 40MB


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 24, 2007)

make sure you have enough batteries then ;-)


----------



## Janh (Oct 24, 2007)

Global_Stoner said:
			
		

> make sure you have enough batteries then ;-)


Yeah it could guzzle them, had not the kind folk at Tomtom included (with the free GPS they bundle with the Palm) a power cable that serves the satellite receiver and into the Treo. This plugs straight into my bike's auxilliary equipment socket.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2007)

Global_Stoner said:
			
		

> make sure you have enough batteries then ;-)


You can get standard sized 2600mAh batteries for a Treo 650. I think you'll find that'll keep the thing powered for a _very_ long time.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> Very cunning! thanks


If you really want to go to town...






http://treotricks.blogspot.com/2006/01/treo-650-audio-jack-secrets.html


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2007)

The New York Times is really feeling the love for the Centro in this video clip:


That voice activated malarkey looks well cool, but I doubt we'll get it here.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 29, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> If you've got Googlemaps on your palm, this is a handy little freeware program:
> "Where Am I? (or WAI for short) is a small application that interfaces your Bluetooth GPS receiver with map software (recently with Google Maps Mobile - GMM). What it recently does is query GPS about your current location and then tells GMM to show that position on the map...."
> http://where-am-i.en.softonic.com/palm



had a hilarious time in the countryside in Kent...we got mildly lost and wanted to get back to the carpark so the Pub lunch could become activated

switched on GPS and WAI...coordinates found no probs...WAI then breathlessly informs us that we are Off The Fucking Map

Tomtom seemed not bothered by the wilderness that is Kent.. so we walked along the road for 200 metres and found the car no probs


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 29, 2007)

ed, i always see things like gps as toys to aid using paper maps, blindly following gps i a recepie for disaster if you ask me, hence id be worried about leaving the low tech paper behind.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2007)

Global_Stoner said:
			
		

> ed, i always see things like gps as toys to aid using paper maps, blindly following gps i a recepie for disaster if you ask me, hence id be worried about leaving the low tech paper behind.


I prefer to take a 'real map' with me if I'm out in the country, only using the GPS as back up.


For shorter walks (or for general info) I'll also load up OS maps on the SD card.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 29, 2007)

well I wasn't too worried in this case as I knew we could eat the dead from the plane crash and drink our own urine..or walk to that village over there

but heckadee WAI has just now failed to find me on the map in SE23..it gets the coordinates fine but then says it has no idea where that is on the map. I'm doing something wrong


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Oct 29, 2007)

aha! you better all check your Where Am I ...he's had to update it due to a googleMaps update...you can do an update from the Where Am I menu on the treo

better do it now before you need it...it could have been you in the wilderness of Kent!


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2007)

Another rave review for the Centro:
http://blogs.zdnet.com/mobile-gadgeteer/?p=667

I WANT!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 31, 2007)

looks nice, although maybe a bit small (unless that guy has big hands), not sure i want a screen smaller then my e61. Will it come with 3g+ over here?

what software do u use to read os maps on the go?


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2007)

Global_Stoner said:
			
		

> looks nice, although maybe a bit small (unless that guy has big hands), not sure i want a screen smaller then my e61. Will it come with 3g+ over here?


The Centro has 320 x 320 pixels resolution so there's a lot more detail than the E61, even if the screen is physically smaller.

I use TomTom on my Treo. Works a treat.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2007)

*Google Phone?*








> The blogosphere's abuzz today with reports that this is the Google Phone (or Gphone, depending on your preference). It's a handset from Chinese manufacturer E28, which has been pegged as being the likely core of the Gphone, with Google's suite of applications closely integrated.
> 
> 
> Some intriguing aspects: E28 is big on Linux, and has a bunch of documents on its website stressing its commitment to the 'era of convergence', including wireless VoIP. Obviously, that would fit right in with any Google plan to launch a mobile version of its Google Talk VoIP software.
> ...



Curious...nice looking mock up though.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

>


Looking at that keyboard it's going to be a bit of a pocket filler.


----------



## jayeola (Nov 2, 2007)

Just stumbled across this http://www.palm.com/us/products/smartphones/centro/?creativeID=US_BB_Centro_ConsumerSprint#specs centro thingy. Obviously a bit late. 

I think I want one.

E2a:- methinks that they would be rather harder to unlock. Who do you think will sell them in the UK? Voda, Orange or other?


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> Just stumbled across this http://www.palm.com/us/products/smartphones/centro/?creativeID=US_BB_Centro_ConsumerSprint#specs centro thingy. Obviously a bit late.
> 
> I think I want one.


"Just stumbled across"?!!

I've been frothing about that phone for months here, there's loads of links to reviews in this thread.


----------



## jayeola (Nov 2, 2007)

Been too busy in life and work to keep up with all of these threads.


----------



## jæd (Nov 2, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> E2a:- methinks that they would be rather harder to unlock. Who do you think will sell them in the UK? Voda, Orange or other?



You need to wait for the GSM version to be released...


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> E2a:- methinks that they would be rather harder to unlock. Who do you think will sell them in the UK? Voda, Orange or other?


Vodafone must be the likeliest candidate, although Orange have offered contract Palm OS Treos in the past. The GSM version is apparently in the works.


----------



## jayeola (Nov 2, 2007)

/* me rubs hands together */


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2007)

The Palm Centro pwns the 755p in this shoot out:
http://www.infosyncworld.com/reviews/n/8436.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2007)

Hmmm maybe we should rename this thread Palm: dissuss instead of Palm Treo/Blackberry/WM/smartphones: discuss


----------



## jayeola (Nov 2, 2007)

My mind's already made up, it's Centro Central.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 30, 2007)

*BlackBerry 9000*

Looks like we're getting a lot of smartphone makers upping their game with their new phones this year (apart from Palm as usual), good to see wifi getting onto the Blackberry too:



> Screen dimensions are going to be 480x320 / 320x480 depending on how you hold it! Looks to me that the device will be like the iPhone in that you can hold it portrait or landscape. Cool stuff. However, does this large display mean a touchscreen keyboard is built-in? No more tactile, easy to use keys? We'll find out soon I suppose...
> 
> 
> The device will also have a gig of on-board memory and an Intel XScale processor. The processor is slightly faster than the one found on current iPhone models.
> ...


----------



## jayeola (Dec 1, 2007)

I've read somewhere that the Centro is not coming to Europe. Not going to provide a URL cos lazy. 
  - bummer -


----------



## jæd (Dec 1, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> I've read somewhere that the Centro is not coming to Europe. Not going to provide a URL cos lazy.
> - bummer -



A url would be handy... Hmmm... If thats true, I'd probably stick with my 650 until either it breaks, or the 3G, 32 Gb iPhone with 3rd party SDK comes out...


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> I've read somewhere that the Centro is not coming to Europe. Not going to provide a URL cos lazy.
> - bummer -


Well, I heard from Palm themselves that a GSM version was on its way, but that was a while back. It would be fucking madness for them not to release the phone here.

My 650 is getting knackered knackered from massive use and I want to replace it!


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm enjoying a little taster of what a wi-fi enabled Treo would be like, as I'm surfing in a cafe using the add-on Enfora sled with my phhone.

And the speed pleases me muchly.

Come on Palm - sort it aht!

Oh, and in NY there is a ton of advertising for the Centro. One paper had a Sprint advert with *4* pages about the phone.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2007)

Spoke to a bloke in the NY Palm store. He said there was definitely a GSM version of the Centro coming in the first quarter next year.

I had a go on the new Centro. It's very nice. I *want*!


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 2, 2007)

oh please let it be on tmobile or cheap enough to buy outright

I can't belive tmobile are still the only ones offering free data schemes - what's the deal with that

my treo 650 is getting a bit rickety - failed to find a network for an hour on the motorway the other day..so I'm hoping the Centro will be among us soon


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 2, 2007)

I am a leetle disappointed that the Centro doesn't have a better camera...1.3 megaschnitzels is the same as my 650 I think


eta..just checked on wikipedia and my 650 only has 0.3 megapixies so let the lust re-commence


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2007)

No, it's not! It's *way* better than the one on the 650.

1.3 meg is pretty shit, but it's better tham some supposedly higher quality cameras I've seen on WM phones.

 An OK camera/video cam is fine for my needs seeing as I usually carry a proper camera about.

The size of the Centro is lovely, btw.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah I edited after checking

1.3megs will probably do me just fiiiiine for blogging and stuff...I dont usually carry any other camera

want centro - now

yes the 650 is a pain sizewise..I seem to be in the habit of winkling out of my jeans pocket and then ejecting it into a puddle at the moment


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 2, 2007)

hang on..first quarter 08 could mean many months of waiting in the real world..sigh


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2007)

Of course, it's only one poll, but it seems that ordinary folks are rather keen on the look of the Centro:



> *The latest buyer behavior report from the Strategy Analytics Wireless        Device Lab, “Design        Labs USA: Palm Centro & Samsung i760 Most Appealing Innovative Designs,”        looks at style perceptions of pre-launched and newly released devices in        the USA.*                 The Palm Centro attracted the most attention from nearly half of the        tested US consumers who are intending to purchase a new mobile device in        Q4, 2007. This mobile Palm device was rated as more appealing than the        Samsung i760, LG Rumor, Nokia Prism, and Pantech C810, by participants        in the quarterly Visual Appeal Index where Strategy Analytics tested        first impressions of five pre-release or newly released devices.
> “The Samsung i760 and Palm Centro top the        purchase likelihood table for those seeking a multifunction, fully        integrated device,” according to Paul Brown,        Senior User Experience Analyst at Strategy Analytics. “The        Nokia Prism is perceived as the most feminine and fun new product,        appealing to our Voice + Music segment.”


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a good play on the Centro at the Wired Mag tech shop in SoHo, and it's a great little phone and perfect for my needs (and if they wedged wi-fi in, I'd be be even happier, but - hey! - you can't have everything!).

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/11/t...r=2&pagewanted=1&8dpc&oref=slogin&oref=slogin


----------



## rocketman (Dec 10, 2007)

'Course, none of these are as good as simple letter-writing, and the fixed line telephone - after all, what has anybody got to do that's really so very important? It's all just shiny things, none with substance.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 10, 2007)

mumble mutter...and just why can we not have wifi on the centro as well?


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm about to give this cheapo app a go:
http://treoware.com/photoshq.html

It claims to radically improve the Treo's camera...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2007)

looks nifty. Not much use for moving subjects though.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> looks nifty. Not much use for moving subjects though.


I've just given it a go and it' looks to be worth the £2 for the EV compensation feature alone.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 11, 2007)

Decided to treat myself this Christmas so, I'm in this thread. Just followed a link to a Sprint device that claims to use the fastest mobile broadband network (US)  and now I'm wondering whether there are any differences or, compatibility issues if I was to order from the US for use here in Spain/Europe or the UK? Are all of these devices tied to network deals or, could I find PAYG services if I happened to be in the US (or, anywhere else in the modern world)?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2007)

Unless the phone is quad-band (unlikely), US phones will not work in europe. Don't bother, is the answer.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Unless the phone is quad-band (unlikely), US phones will not work in europe. Don't bother, is the answer.



 

Thought that may be the case.


----------



## jæd (Dec 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Unless the phone is quad-band (unlikely), US phones will not work in europe. Don't bother, is the answer.



Sprint is a CDMA network. The phone wouldn't work outside of the US...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 11, 2007)

Ah! Even more useless then!


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2007)

Time have announced their 'Top Ten' gadgets list for 2007.

Not surprisingly, the iPhone is at #1, but look what's at #4 - the humble Centro!

Fucking sort out a GSM version, Palm.

*thumps fist on table


----------



## jæd (Dec 12, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Fucking sort out a GSM version, Palm.



I'll buy a 16gb or a GSM Centro, whichever comes first. If there isn't a GSM Cento by 20/01/08 I'll probably lose faith in Palm, though....


----------



## kropotkin (Dec 13, 2007)

Why oh why don't they enable wifi? That is not too much to ask and it would make it almost perfect! If I could fit a 16 gig card in it it would be pretty much ideal for my needs- although a shame I'd lose my massive palm tx screen...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Dec 14, 2007)

yes we have waited for a good long while, and many model iterations, for Palm to put wifi on their smartphones...cock up? conspiracy? slackarsed company who have massively lost my respect for being so slow?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2007)

Idiocy more like. Palm is a company so riddled with it that it needs a hostile takeover to get it back on track...


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Idiocy more like. Palm is a company so riddled with it that it needs a hostile takeover to get it back on track...


There's already been massive changes at Palm with some industry analysts appearing confident of their prospects: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119750940823225431.html.html

Of course, whether this is all a case of too little too late remains to be seen.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119750940823225431.html.html
> 
> Of course, whether this is all a case of too little too late remains to be seen.



And therein lay the rub...


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> And therein lay the rub...


Well, it's not all bad. The Centro is a great phone, has made Time's Magazine's Top 5 gadget list for 2007 and is apparently selling like hot cakes in the States. Not everyone wants high end do-it-all phones.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, it's not all bad. The Centro is a great phone, has made Time's Magazine's Top 5 gadget list for 2007 and is apparently selling like hot cakes in the States.


I'm not so sure...



> Since it typically takes at least 18 months to develop new phones from scratch, it may take years for Mr. Rubinstein's impact to show up.


It may be too late. This image speaks volumes about the position Palm is in and will Rubinsteins involvment be able to stem the tide?







I still think Palm will be bought, hostile or otherwise, within the next two years...


----------



## jæd (Dec 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, it's not all bad. The Centro is a great phone, has made Time's Magazine's Top 5 gadget list for 2007 and is apparently selling like hot cakes in the States. Not everyone wants high end do-it-all phones.



Personally I'd argue that the Centro is a high end do it-all phone, and not everyone wants mainstream, do-the-basics phones like the iPhone. 

I've been playing with UltimatePhone (the sequel to Dial-By-Photo) and its the best dialler app I've used on a phone, even after I've used an iPhone...  One-touch dialing, short-cuts to web pages + apps all on one screen. 

I've also been playing with LineUp widgets... An excellent app, but its a bit of memory hog.

Both of these apps are what is keeping me interested in Palm.


----------



## jayeola (Dec 14, 2007)

I think that I'll read this thread from the beginning as my Treo is on its way out. Not looking forward to getting another phone as I'm not really impressed by what's out there.  Gotta be a qwerty kb, smart phone... Gah! Once upon a time a phone came in different colours and they all went to BT.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> I think that I'll read this thread from the beginning as my Treo is on its way out.


There's a pretty good chance that the Centro will be released in Europe early next year, so I'm holding out for that fella.


----------



## jæd (Dec 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's a pretty good chance that the Centro will be released in Europe early next year, so I'm holding out for that fella.



Pretty interesting thread at http://discussion.treocentral.com/showthread.php?t=157723&page=1 ... The GSM Centro could be announced in January...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> There's a pretty good chance that the Centro will be released in Europe early next year, so I'm holding out for that fella.



Any idea on what network?


----------



## Kizmet (Dec 14, 2007)

Is there a reason why no-one mentions the hp6915?


----------



## jayeola (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.cnet.com.au/mobilephones/pdaphones/0,239036203,240090741,00.htm

"The Treo 650 smart phone has fallen victim to the Restriction of Hazardous Substances directive in Europe.

Palm has been forced to stop shipping its Treo 650 smart phone in Europe, because it violates new environmental laws introduced at the start of this month."

Story is from 2006 but I'm surprised that they are still in retail. Thanks Ed for showing me that soft kb for my dying Treo!


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure...


CNet has just listed the Centro in their "Best Cell Phones of 2007" awards, giving it the #1 slot in the "Best Starter Smartphone" category.



> If you can do without Wi-Fi and the bulky size of the Palm Treo, you just may want to look into the Palm Centro. With push e-mail, EV-DO support, and a bright red frame, there's certainly a bit to get excited about for first-time smartphone buyers. And at $99 with a two-year contract, it's a darn good bargain.
> http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-13753_7-6809930-1.html


Apparently, the Centro has broken Palm records for "sell-through" shipments (i.e phones that actually made their way into the hands of customers as opposed to retailers) and the company is finding it hard to keep up with demand.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2007)

Is this the most obscure advanced freeware app you can get?  











> Auriga is a cave survey freeware for PDAs (Personal Digital Assistants) running under Palm OS. Auriga is designed for in-cave use as a smart survey notebook: as the survey goes, Auriga displays the line plot in graphical form, reports statistics, helps spot and fix survey errors and assists in sketching to scale. Bidirectional data exchange with Compass and Visual Topo is automatic.
> 
> http://www.speleo.qc.ca/Auriga/


Interview with the diehard caving fan who wrote the app: http://tamspalm.tamoggemon.com/2007/12/17/auriga-interview/


----------



## jæd (Dec 20, 2007)

jayeola said:
			
		

> Story is from 2006 but I'm surprised that they are still in retail. Thanks Ed for showing me that soft kb for my dying Treo!



They aren't. You can only (officially) buy the 680.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

*Palm to unlock Treo 500 next month*



> Palm will next month make available an unlocked version of its Treo 500 smartphone following the end of carrier's Vodafone's time offering the handset on an exclusive basis.
> 
> Palm didn't state what the 500's specs will be, so we assume they'll match those of the Vodafone model, the 500v - reviewed here. That means a 320 x 240, 65,536-colour display; tri-band GSM/GPRS connectivity and 3G; Bluetooth 2.0 with Extended Data Rate (EDR) technology; 256MB of Flash memory, of which 150MB is available to the user; and a Micro SD expansion slot.


Link

Good they're unlocking it but the current price is a bit steep, hope they get it down below £200 because then it's worth considering imo.


----------



## jæd (Dec 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Link
> 
> Good they're unlocking it but the current price is a bit steep, hope they get it down below £200 because then it's worth considering imo.



Cool... The GSM Palm Centro will be released around the same time (in theory) because of the expiry  of Palms exclusivity deals there...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 20, 2007)

*'Breakthrough' Palm devices coming soon*

Looks like Palm has realised at long last that your PR machine is a big part of your business:



> Palm's CEO Ed Colligan has promised some 'breakthrough' devices from the firm next year, saying that the next version of the Palm operating system will be the saviour of the company.
> 
> Speaking to analysts during a conference call, Colligan announced that Palm is busy developing some 'revolutionary designs' due for release in 2008.
> * Added Wi-Fi and GPS*
> ...



Wooohoooo! At fucking last wifi!


----------



## jæd (Dec 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Looks like Palm has realised at long last that your PR machine is a big part of your business:
> 
> 
> 
> Wooohoooo! At fucking last wifi!



So thats what the FCC filings mean... I think everyone assumed it was the Foleo...


----------



## jayeola (Dec 22, 2007)

I've gone over to the dark side and got myself one of these http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=iphone. Not bad considering that I got it second hand. This will be a fill in phone until I decide on to get.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, there's got to be hope that the Centro will make it over here soon. It's apparently selling very well in the US and has just picked up another rave review:





> t's amazing how much you can get for $100 these days. The Centro has a high-speed Web browser, a 1.3 megapixel camera that also shoots video, a QWERTY keyboard, Bluetooth, a speakerphone and voice dialing. It's easy to set up e-mail programs like Hotmail, Gmail, Yahoo (nasdaq: YHOO - news - people ) and .Mac, and three popular instant messaging programs: AIM, MSN and Yahoo. The Centro also has Sudoku games, a memory-card slot and a music player. You also get access to 30,000 applications that have been created for Palm by outsiders.
> 
> ...Web browsing on the Centro's small screen was not as enjoyable as with the iPhone, but it was faster.
> http://www.forbes.com/global/2008/0107/093.html


Palm expects Centro sales to outsell the flagship Treo eventually.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 29, 2007)

Any news if its going to do HSDPA? That may be the deciding factor for me when it comes to replacing my current phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm waiting to see what kind price the non network specific Treo 500 goes for over here, kinda interested in it (it's about time for a new phone...).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 29, 2007)

That forbes artical doesn't state if browsing was faster then the iphone because of the interface or because the pages loaded faster.

I wanted to dislike the iphone, but was blown away by how good the browser is combinded with the touch screen. Sadly it was running on the stores wireless connection and not the GRPS it comes with.

A 3g iphone would be nice for the UK market.


----------



## jæd (Dec 29, 2007)

Global_Stoner said:
			
		

> That forbes artical doesn't state if browsing was faster then the iphone because of the interface or because the pages loaded faster.
> 
> I wanted to dislike the iphone, but was blown away by how good the browser is combinded with the touch screen. Sadly it was running on the stores wireless connection and not the GRPS it comes with.
> 
> A 3g iphone would be nice for the UK market.



GPRS on the iPhone is streets ahead of the Treo's, based on a limited and informal test I did with my Boss's phone and mine in the pub at the Xmas party...


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2007)

Ooo-er! There's apparently a pink one coming (even if this pic looks like a Photoshop job)


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone's got a Treo 680, here's some good news - it can support *16GB* SDHC cards!

http://tamspalm.tamoggemon.com/2008/01/01/treo-680-supports-16-gb-sdhc-card/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 2, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Ooo-er! There's apparently a pink one coming (even if this pic looks like a Photoshop job)



Fuck me that's ugly! Seriously hoping this phone isn't stupidly priced and comes out soon, my n73 is playing up and its time to change!


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone seen this thing called PointUI?











http://www.pointui.com/Home.aspx

Its a iphone styley user interface for Windows Mobile pdas and its *FREE!*

Unfortunately its still a beta as the screenshots suggest, But I saw it on a mates HTC trinity and was quite impressed with how well it worked so might install it when I get home.........


----------



## jæd (Jan 2, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> If anyone's got a Treo 680, here's some good news - it can support *16GB* SDHC cards!
> 
> http://tamspalm.tamoggemon.com/2008/01/01/treo-680-supports-16-gb-sdhc-card/



Does this apply to the Centro...? (I'm guessing it does). Will be able to address 32 Gb cards (when/if) they come out...?


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure. Officially it's 4GB, although people have used 6GB cards already.


----------



## jæd (Jan 3, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Not sure. Officially it's 4GB, although people have used 6GB cards already.



Is that 6 or 16 Gb...? 6 Gb sounds like a strnage size for a memory card...


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> Is that 6 or 16 Gb...? 6 Gb sounds like a strnage size for a memory card...


6GB.


----------



## jæd (Jan 3, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> 6GB.



I guess wishing for a 16Gb mini-sd card was a bit of wishful thinking...!


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> I guess wishing for a 16Gb mini-sd card was a bit of wishful thinking...!


Have patience - they're on their way!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2008)

Just ordered an N95 8GB... considered a Treo, considered another HTC/WM6 device but then realised that was lunacy.

So we'll see, got an N73 so I'm used to the interface... a-gps, 25% more battery life (wow, a day and half ), 5mp camera, decent mp3 playing interface, bigger screen and 8GB hdd sound lovely so it seems it could be a very, very good handset despite my dislike of Nokias.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Just ordered an N95 8GB... considered a Treo, considered another HTC/WM6 device but then realised that was lunacy.


I've had a good play on that phone recently.

The video playback is fantastic, the stereo speakers sounds great and the built in wi-fi is a treat.

But, the battery life is still rubbish, the GPS still slow to get a fix, the calendar is ugly and basic, the interface is fiddly and the phone still crashes a lot.

But if you're after a multimedia phone and don't mind charging it up every day, it's a great choice. And, of course, unlike the iPhone, it's got a removable battery so you can always pack a spare.


----------



## jæd (Jan 4, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Have patience - they're on their way!



Well... Whoever brings out a 16Gb phone between Treo and Apple will get my money...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 4, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> I've had a good play on that phone recently.
> 
> The video playback is fantastic, the stereo speakers sounds great and the built in wi-fi is a treat.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I never need to go for more than a day between charges so not too worried about that.

All GPS is slow to get a fix, even my top-of-the-range standalone unit.. I heard under 30 seconds from cold from the 3 or 4 reviews I read, is this bollocks?

Calendar isn't an issue, as long as it syncs with Outlook and beeps when I'm meant to be somewhere I'm happy.

I've never had a phone that doesn't crash (apart from the old k750i!) so I can probably live with that.

Free handset that gives me Exchange email, wi-fi, gps, 8gb hdd, tomtom and the like suits me fine!

If I'm honest, the main attraction is the 3.5mm headphone jack... never understood why this isn't standard on all phones with mp3 capability. Fucking silly.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> Well... Whoever brings out a 16Gb phone between Treo and Apple will get my money...


Thing is, the Palm will have removable 16GB memory cards so you'll have more options....


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> All GPS is slow to get a fix, even my top-of-the-range standalone unit.. I heard under 30 seconds from cold from the 3 or 4 reviews I read, is this bollocks?


The GPS seemed a bit flakey - sometimes it was reasonably fast, another time it took over 5 mins to get a fix when we were out in the open with a wide open sky above us in Wales! IIRC you have to pay for voice navigation with GPS too.

The camera's pretty good, by the way - but slow in low light.


----------



## jæd (Jan 4, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Thing is, the Palm will have removable 16GB memory cards so you'll have more options....



Yes, this is one advantage of Palm. The disadvantage is that they're not the fastest company at releasing phones.


----------



## jæd (Jan 4, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Not sure. Officially it's 4GB, although people have used 6GB cards already.



They've also used 8Gb cards in the Treo 750v. I wonder if they use the same hardware in the Centro...?


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> The disadvantage is that they're not the fastest company at releasing phones.


None slower!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2008)

I have to say, I'm very, very impressed with the N95 8GB and indeed three. Where previously the t-mobile 3g signal was flaky at best, I now get full HSDPA access.

The phone itself is without doubt the best smartphone I've used. Not only does it do everything a smart phone should, but crucially the phone itself works as well as a normal phone. Unheard of for Windows Mobile devices!!


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 5, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> All GPS is slow to get a fix, even my top-of-the-range standalone unit.. I heard under 30 seconds from cold from the 3 or 4 reviews I read, is this bollocks?



I often get a lock within 10 seconds when wandering around Old Street.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 5, 2008)

What handset is that on?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

*Palm Wanda?*

What is it with Palm and shit names for new products?







More info.


----------



## jæd (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What is it with Palm and shit names for new products?
> 
> More info.



A Windows Mobile phone...? Good to see Palm championing an obsolete O/S as usual. If they keep doing this I'm going to ditch them with any new phones...


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What is it with Palm and shit names for new products?
> http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2008/01/05/vodafone-roadmap-palm-wanda/


Well, at least it's more memorable than product names like HTC 456/34C or whatever. 

I really liked the Treo 500v - it was one the very few Windows phones that I've found remotely usable - although the lack of wi-fi in this new one (if it is real) is pretty baffling.

Edit: ah, there's also another WM Palm phone supposedly planned (codename: Drucker) which packs quad-band GSM/GPRS/EDGE with a tri-band UMTS/HSDPA radio, Windows Mobile 6.1, 320×320 screen, beefy 1500 mAh battery, QWERTY keyboard, 2 megapixel cam, GPS and - dah dah! - Wi-Fi plus Bluetooth 2.0, release date around July, 2008 for ₤270.

Either way, I'm holding out for the Centro GSM.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 6, 2008)

Why can't they do more phones with higher resolution screens???  320x240 isn't good enough for a 3" screen.




			
				ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> What handset is that on?


HTC TyTn II with full updated QuickGPS/A-GPS.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, at least it's more memorable than product names like HTC 456/34C or whatever.
> 
> I really liked the Treo 500v - it was one the very few Windows phones that I've found remotely usable - although the lack of wi-fi in this new one (if it is real) is pretty baffling.
> 
> ...



When's the Centro (another crap name along with Foleo) coming out?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> A Windows Mobile phone...? Good to see Palm championing an obsolete O/S as usual. If they keep doing this I'm going to ditch them with any new phones...



WM is obsolete?


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> When's the Centro (another crap name along with Foleo) coming out?


You want to get over your odd obsession with 'crap' names, you know.

'Palm Centro'  sure seems a lot more memorable and user-friendly than names like 'HTC TyTn II', 'Nokia N95 8GB', 'Orange SPV M3100', 'Sony Ericsson W810i' and 'BlackBerry Pearl 8100g' to my ears.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 6, 2008)

Who really gives a shit what it's called?  I'd buy a phone called "The owner of this phone is a complete arsehole who kills babies", if it did everything I wanted it to.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> You want to get over your odd obsession with 'crap' names, you know.
> 
> 'Palm Centro'  sure seems a lot more memorable and user-friendly than names like 'HTC TyTn II', 'Nokia N95 8GB', 'Orange SPV M3100', 'Sony Ericsson W810i' and 'BlackBerry Pearl 8100g' to my ears.



LOL!  What "odd" obsession (couldn't it be argued you're one with an odd obession, fighting Palms corner better than their marketing department can)? 

You don't think branding is important in names of products?  Centro sounds so 90s it hurts, Wanda (Wanka?!) sounds too airy fairy, and Foleo well Foolio...says it all really. 

Lemme see now, "Hey mate check out my new Nokia N95" compared to "hey mate check out my new Palm Wanda"

No chance!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Who really gives a shit what it's called?  I'd buy a phone called "The owner of this phone is a complete arsehole who kills babies", if it did everything I wanted it to.



Heh fair point.


----------



## jæd (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> WM is obsolete?



By the time September 2008 comes around there'll be the iPhone II, Google Android, and (hopefully) the new Treo o/s coming out. WM will start looking tired then...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> By the time September 2008 comes around there'll be the iPhone II, Google Android, and (hopefully) the new Treo o/s coming out. WM will start looking tired then...



OIc, well 6.1 isn't that old, by then it'll be what a year or so? Given that its so widely used it's 'age' might not be such a huge factor...


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You don't think branding is important in names of products?


Yes it is,  and that's why one-word short names are far more user -friendly than rows of digits and letters - like the appalling named HTC TyTn II.

Funnily enough, you seem to get on fine with that daft name!


----------



## jæd (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> OIc, well 6.1 isn't that old, by then it'll be what a year or so? Given that its so widely used it's 'age' might not be such a huge factor...



...oh, and Symbian. Thing is, now days people have a *choice* of whats on their Smartphones... Windows Mobile is now just one of several players, and not one with a good reputation...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Yes it is,  and that's why one-word short names are far more user -friendly than rows of digits and letters - like the appalling named HTC TyTn II.
> 
> Funnily enough, you seem to get on fine with that daft name!



I do, when have I ever commented that it was a cool name, I can't even conjure up a mental image of what the phone looks like, don't think I actually know that one...besides most HTCs get rebranded in the UK and even they've woken up and started naming their phones...(Touch).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

*And another Vodefone roadmap!*






Source


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> ...oh, and Symbian. Thing is, now days people have a *choice* of whats on their Smartphones... Windows Mobile is now just one of several players, and not one with a good reputation...



Going by the road map posted above Vodafone has a great deal of confidence in the OS...


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Source


For a company that's supposedly struggling, Palm sure seem to have a lot of orders lined up with Vodafone.

Let's hope they sort out the facking Palm OS release soon. I'd even consider switching network provider to get the Centro.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> For a company that's supposedly struggling, Palm sure seem to have a lot of orders lined up with Vodafone.
> 
> Let's hope they sort out the facking Palm OS release soon. I'd even consider switching network provider to get the Centro.


Yep but if you line them up against other WM offering how do they compare? Seems to me that Palm are constantly trailing the competion; it's 2008 and they still haven't got with the WiFi love ffs! They really could be so much more but it looking like it'll be 2009 before we'll see anything truly outstanding from them.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 6, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Yes it is,  and that's why one-word short names are far more user -friendly than rows of digits and letters - like the appalling named HTC TyTn II.
> 
> Funnily enough, you seem to get on fine with that daft name!



It's meant to be called the Titan two.


----------



## jæd (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Going by the road map posted above Vodafone has a great deal of confidence in the OS...



Bully for them. I'd be more interested in what the consumers think...


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Seems to me that Palm are constantly trailing the competion; it's 2008 and they still haven't got with the WiFi love ffs!


But you are aware that not all consumers want wi-fi/GPS and all the other latest gubbins?

Some just want an easy-to-use, reliable phone that doesn't baffle them with complicated interfaces and fiddly controls.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2008)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> It's meant to be called the Titan two.


Not on Amazon it's not.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/HTC-TyTn-II-Pocket-PC/dp/B000W09N9W
or ZDNet
http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/handhelds/0,1000000735,39282666,00.htm
or tech.co.uk
http://www.tech.co.uk/gadgets/phones/mobile-phones/review/htc-tytn-ii

etc etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> But you are aware that not all consumers want wi-fi/GPS and all the other latest gubbins?
> 
> Some just want an easy-to-use, reliable phone that doesn't baffle them with complicated interfaces and fiddly controls.


*sighs* look at the thread title, look at the road map I posted, this is about smartphones. The average consumer doesn't want a smart phone but wifi is increasingly becoming adopted by all other smart phone makers, why do you think that is? For fun? Because their r&d departments think it's way cool to have on their devices?


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> *sighs* look at the thread title, look at the road map I posted, this is about smartphones.


Err, you can still have a smartphone without GPS and/or Wi-Fi, silly boy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Err, you can still have a smartphone without GPS and/or Wi-Fi, silly boy!



Er yes you can but that's not the point Mr Obtuse!


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 6, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Not on Amazon it's not.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/HTC-TyTn-II-Pocket-PC/dp/B000W09N9W
> or ZDNet
> http://reviews.zdnet.co.uk/hardware/handhelds/0,1000000735,39282666,00.htm
> ...



Official name is TyTn, but it's pronounced Titan.  Not saying it's not a stupid name though...




			
				http://www.3g.co.uk/PR/August2006/3443.htm said:
			
		

> Also, in this case the TyTN (pronounced ‘titan’) simply isn’t available directly from any operators yet, though you can find it bundled with some operator deals by third parties such as Expansys right now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

It's amazing the style influence the iPhone is having, just take a look at the supposed upcoming Blackberry:







Linky


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> ...oh, and Symbian. Thing is, now days people have a *choice* of whats on their Smartphones... Windows Mobile is now just one of several players, and not one with a good reputation...


The Symbian road map, interesting that Vodafone chose nearly twice as many WM phones as Symbian based ones for this year...






Linky


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It's amazing the style influence the iPhone is having, just take a look at the supposed upcoming Blackberry:


How's that design 'iPhone'-ish?!

It has barely any similarities at all. Unlike the iPhone, it's got a full QWERTY keyboard, separate control keys, a totally different input system, hardware call buttons, a much smaller screen and - of course - there were black phones with curved edges out way before the iPhone arrived.

If you want to find a vague design reference point, it's closer to the Treo than an iPhone.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2008)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Official name is TyTn, but it's pronounced Titan.  Not saying it's not a stupid name though...


I've just got that phone on O2.  They call it the XDA Stellar which is less stupid.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 7, 2008)

What's O2's HSPDA network like?  I've been well impressed by Orange so far.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think there's any coverage up here yet, but the 3G service has been ok so far.  I'll be heading down to London with work next month, so will be able to try it out then.


----------



## aboreal (Jan 7, 2008)

anyone know some cools apps for the blackberry pearl?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> How's that design 'iPhone'-ish?!
> 
> It has barely any similarities at all. Unlike the iPhone, it's got a full QWERTY keyboard, separate control keys, a totally different input system, hardware call buttons, a much smaller screen and - of course - there were black phones with curved edges out way before the iPhone arrived.
> 
> If you want to find a vague design reference point, it's closer to the Treo than an iPhone.



I said style. Put them both next too each and you can clearly see something of a resemblance. I'm not claiming a direct rip off just that the iPhone is having a style influence...


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I said style. Put them both next too each and you can clearly see something of a resemblance.


What, because it's black and curved? _And that's it?_ Do you think Apple invented curvy black shapes, then?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah come on, look at it. The silver edge, the black gloss, the _identical_ speaker grille. On looks, it takes plenty of style cues from the iphone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Ah come on, look at it. The silver edge, the black gloss, the _identical_ speaker grille. On looks, it takes plenty of style cues from the iphone.



Yeah I know, dunno why the Ed can't see it really...


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 7, 2008)

Earlier blackberries have done the black gloss look already.  The edge to edge (width-wise) screen is slightly iphone-like, as is the metal trim, but the rest of it, I'm not so sure.

http://www.rimarkable.com/images/8100_front.jpg Black glossy, with a metal trim...


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2008)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Earlier blackberries have done the black gloss look already.  The edge to edge (width-wise) screen is slightly iphone-like, as is the metal trim, but the rest of it, I'm not so sure.


Sony TH55 from four years ago: black. no keys visible. rounded edges. big screen. Sound familiar?









LG Prada. Released before the iPhone.

There's been loads of shiny black phones with rounded edges released over the years, and attributing that shape solely to Apple's influence is getting a little carried away with the iHype.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's what's rumoured to be the upcoming next-gen Treo 800w/850W/Drucker. Note the new buttons under the screen.






Looks quite nice to me eyes and the specs are good:
# Quad-band GSM
# Windows Mobile 6.1 
# 320x320 screen
# 2mp camera
# 1500 mAh battery
# GPS, WiFi, Bluetooth 2.0

http://treocentral.com/content/Stories/1481-1.htm


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 7, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Sony TH55 from four years ago: black. no keys visible. rounded edges. big screen. Sound familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, shows you what good marketing, and a reputation for innovation can get you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Here's what's rumoured to be the upcoming next-gen Treo 800w/850W/Drucker. Note the new buttons under the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wifi! Something about that image reminds me of the Blackberry Curve...


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 8, 2008)

Deep fried Trio, especially for the Ed:

http://tv.boingboing.net/2008/01/08/cell-phone-deep-fry.html


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2008)

What a totally pointless exercise - a sort of feeble rip off of the 'well it blend' site too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 8, 2008)

The 'smash my xbox360' etc sites are more shocking...


----------



## jæd (Jan 9, 2008)

Palm are pulling the Java JVM from their site... http://blog.palm.com/palm/2008/01/last-chance-to.html


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2008)

A white GSM Centro. Teasing us with its unavailability.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2008)

Something about that looks a little deformed...like it's too long or something...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 10, 2008)

Definitely.. like the keyboard was an after thought.


----------



## jæd (Jan 10, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Something about that looks a little deformed...like it's too long or something...



Apparently its not a real Treo, just a stand-in...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Definitely.. like the keyboard was an after thought.



Yeah kinda...doesn't look like it'd be very comfortable for me to use either...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh man.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2008)

I imagine some people will love it. And why not? It's only £50!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> I imagine some people will love it. And why not? It's only £50!



Is it out over here?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Is it out over here?


It may be a hard concept for you to grasp, but I was giving the _equivalent_ price because - as well you know - the Centro has not yet had a UK release.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> It may be a hard concept for you to grasp, but I was giving the _equivalent_ price because - as well you know - the Centro has not yet had a UK release.


You mean the made up Editor price of just halving the dollar because that's the exchange rate at the mo? Yeah I figured...

Anyhoo, it looks shit in pink, really cheap and plasticky thing is Palm seems to have lost their design quality in recent times (stil think the 750/755 is one of the best looking smartphone ever) and releasing a pink phone really aint helping.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyhoo, it looks shit in pink, really cheap and plasticky thing is Palm seems to have lost their design quality in recent times


You may not like it, but the Centro has picked up excellent reviews, made it into Time Magazine's Top 10 Best Gadgets of 2007 list, was awarded CNet's 'best smartphone for starters' rating and it's notched up huge sales for Palm.

I imagine the pink phone will do well too.

How do you know it's 'plasticky' by the way? Have you ever held one?


----------



## jæd (Jan 15, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> I imagine some people will love it. And why not? It's only £50!



Unlikely. I would expect £99.99 at the lowest, based on past pricing conversions from the US. Also, the phone pictured is a CDMA version...


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> Also, the phone pictured is a CDMA version...


Gosh, really? You mean it's not the GSM version that hasn't been released yet? Thanks for that.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> How do you know it's 'plasticky' by the way? Have you ever held one?



I said it looks plasticky not that it felt plasticky. Sheesh, try reading the post properly sometimes why don't you!


----------



## jæd (Jan 15, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> Gosh, really? You mean it's not the GSM version that hasn't been released yet? Thanks for that.



Someone get up on the wrong side this morning....?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I said it looks plasticky not that it felt plasticky.


Well it's not because, unlike you, I've used one. It's also an attractive design, so you're wrong on all counts.

Still, at least you've stopped the iSpamming.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2008)

jæd said:
			
		

> Someone get up on the wrong side this morning....?



This morning, yesterday morning, probably tomorrow morning too...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> so you're wrong on all counts.



Heh, bet you loved being able to write that.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been wondering when other mobile suppliers will offer unlimited free web access...at the moment only Tmobile do I think

(my regular readers (sorry) will remember that Tmobile have also not felt able to match the data deal that the editor is on..AND they insist on giving me a new phone that I don't want/need)

well it looks like BT are offering free data on this deal..but I bet it wouldn't work with my Treo 650...it looks all locked into the blackberry I'm guessing..thoughts?

http://www.btbroadbandoffice.com/mobile/BlackBerry-internet-service/what-is-BlackBerry

grrrrr when is the centro gonna be available?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> This morning, yesterday morning, probably tomorrow morning too...


It would be really nice if you would stop the petty personal digs now. Please.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> It would be really nice if you would stop the petty personal digs now. Please.


Um I did, you're commenting on something I posted over 24 hours ago, long before the end of your stupidity last night. I thought we had a ceasefire?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2008)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> I have been wondering when other mobile suppliers will offer unlimited free web access...at the moment only Tmobile do I think
> 
> (my regular readers (sorry) will remember that Tmobile have also not felt able to match the data deal that the editor is on..AND they insist on giving me a new phone that I don't want/need)


I've just checked my T Mobile deal and I'm paying £19 something a month for 'unlimited' data and that includes a £10 something discount.

I suspect that the Blackberry deal won't work for your Treo as it's probably some synergistic tie-in - but you could give them a call.

You might find this page helpful:
http://www.pocketpicks.co.uk/latest...ecial-uk-data-plans-unravelled-and-uncovered/


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> ...long before the end of your stupidity last night.


And there you go again. Will you please *just fucking stop it* or stay away from this thread. I only just saw your post actually, but you've been trying hard enough here and elsewhere to rile me with personal digs, so well done  - I guess it got the reaction you were hoping for.

Now please stop.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 16, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> And there you go again. Will you please *just fucking stop it* or stay away from this thread. I only just saw your post actually, but you've been trying hard enough here and elsewhere to rile me with personal digs, so well done  - I guess it got the reaction you were hoping for.
> 
> Now please stop.



Hold on, I did, last night, but you brought it back up again. Last comment on it...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Jan 16, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> You might find this page helpful:
> http://www.pocketpicks.co.uk/latest...ecial-uk-data-plans-unravelled-and-uncovered/



THANKS....I have forwarded that link to my custormer services rep at vodafone...saying basically THIS is why I want to move - when will you upgrade your stingy data allowance??


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2008)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> THANKS....I have forwarded that link to my custormer services rep at vodafone...saying basically THIS is why I want to move - when will you upgrade your stingy data allowance??


Yeah, it's worth giving it the big one and if you kick up enough fuss, you can often get a better deal.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2008)

This looks interesting: T Mobile US is rumoured to taking on a GSM Centro. The phone is about to be released by AT&T and has proved a massive hit at Sprint, all of which must make it one of Palm's most successful phones.

http://blog.treonauts.com/2008/01/palm-centro-on.html
http://seekingalpha.com/article/60747-palm-finally-getting-its-act-together


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 21, 2008)

I've just got off the phone with orange and apparently I have 'unlimited off peak 3G data' for a fiver a month. Now of course there is a fair usage policy, and after doing some digging I have found out this equates to 1000MB a month (not 1GB/1024mb) the sneaky bastards!

So a fiver for just under a 1gb of bandwidth a month for use between 7PM-7AM is not too bad......


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2008)

WWWeed said:
			
		

> I've just got off the phone with orange and apparently I have 'unlimited off peak 3G data' for a fiver a month.


The off peak bit is a bit of a ain though - I usually want to use the phone most for email/web in the daytimes.


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 21, 2008)

editor said:
			
		

> The off peak bit is a bit of a ain though - I usually want to use the phone most for email/web in the daytimes.


True but its nice to know its there when you need it, and you wont get stung when you do.

I'm so fucking glad I had my 3G internet turned off when I was in Holland last weekend! 

If I had used it, it would have cost me £8 per MB


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 22, 2008)

WWWeed said:
			
		

> I've just got off the phone with orange and apparently I have 'unlimited off peak 3G data' for a fiver a month. Now of course there is a fair usage policy, and after doing some digging I have found out this equates to 1000MB a month (not 1GB/1024mb) the sneaky bastards!
> 
> So a fiver for just under a 1gb of bandwidth a month for use between 7PM-7AM is not too bad......



I got the same but without the time limitations for £7.50 from T Mobile. Very useful with the laptop when there's no free wifi or my (crappy orange) broadband goes tits up.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 22, 2008)

3 do it for £5 a month or £10 if you want to use a usb modem rather then your phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 24, 2008)

*More Treo 800w Specifications*

More details of Palms new Treo...



> Some interesting additional information about the possible specifications of the forthcoming Treo 800w have come out.  Apparently:
> The Treo 800w (from Sprint) will have a *mini-USB plug* on the bottom of the device for syncing and charging.
> It's about *as thin as a Centro*, and actually feels quite nice in the hand.
> It will ship with *WinMo 6.0* and will be compatible with WinMo 6.1 once an update is released.
> ...


The lack of headphone jack will annoy some who like their Treo music playing but not me! The move to microSD is interesting but not too much a big deal given how amazingly cheap memory cards are these days (I bought a 2gb one recently for £13)...


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah that sounds pretty good.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2008)

The Centro has appeared on a Dutch site at what looks £208 for an unlocked, contract free GSM model. 

Which would do me nicely.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2008)

*Palm Treo 500 launches in the UK*

At last it launched, although £270 seems a bit pricey to me...









> Palm has announced the availability of the Palm Treo 500 smartphone for sale on a handset-only basis for the first time in the UK.
> 
> The Treo 500 smartphone runs on the Windows Mobile 6 Standard platform and has a full keyboard, large screen and a comprehensive multi-messaging functionality covering email, IM, SMS, phone and personal information management software in a new design.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> At last it launched, although £270 seems a bit pricey to me...


It's free on every contract offered by Vodafone, and I dare say you'll be able to buy an unlocked version for cheaper than £270 on t'web.

It's a very good phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2008)

Tbh I really find it hard paying for phones (free on Vodafone is useless to me as I'm in a T Mobile contract) but even if I did I doubt I'd pay more than £200.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2008)

Palm have hired another top ex-Apple exec and rumours are bubbling: 
http://valleywag.com/349152/with-latest-hire-palms-poaching-at-apple-comes-to-a-boil


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL! That piece makes Jobs out to be a right tyrant and Palm to be a bunch of cowards! Good news for the company though although I doubt we'll see much of the effect of him joining until 2009...


----------



## Janh (Jan 30, 2008)

*Sim only deals for Treo*

It seems like someone's been listening to my moans about lock-in contracts when all I want is a sim without a phone - I have my own, a very decent Treo 680. 

O2 and Tmobile have come out with sim only deals, minutes on calls, texts, with data/mobile internet/email bolt ons for very reasonable monthly rates. Hurray   I've gone with O2 Simplicity and can now fully use the phone's mobile capabilities.

Google's Mobile blogger doesn't seem to work, does anyone know of a good alternative? Also, tabbed browsing would be good, is there anything out there for Palm?


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2008)

I use Chatteremail which is just about the best email program available on *any* mobile platform. It's very good - I download mail for four accounts including my gmail account with no problem.

There's quite a few blogging programs available for the Palm: http://www.cantoni.org/articles/palmblogging - I've been using the freeware uBlog: http://pam-ya.com/palmware/uBlogManual-en/ (download here: http://pam-ya.com/palmware/ )

There is a tabbed browser but it's been in beta for ages - http://community.openmobl.com/forum/index.php?topic=130.0


----------



## Janh (Jan 31, 2008)

Thank you Ed. u*Blog looks to be the one... I'll experiment with that.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

Word is that the Palm Centro has now been certified for world wide use on the GSM networks, with the phone expected to hit the streets this month/early March.

*starts saving


----------



## kropotkin (Feb 1, 2008)

That looks pretty good- a shame the screen is so much smaller than the one on my tx...

I'll probably get one of these to be honest.


----------



## jæd (Feb 1, 2008)

editor said:


> Word is that the Palm Centro has now been certified for world wide use on the GSM networks, with the phone expected to hit the streets this month/early March.
> 
> *starts saving



Too little, too late... I looked at one in the US and was completely underwhelmed... If they had released it a year ago I would've been interested. I'm seriously looking at an iPhone instead... If Palm can get the O/s out I'd be interested, but I'm also looking at Google's Android as well...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

jæd said:


> Too little, too late... I looked at one in the US and was completely underwhelmed... *If they had released it a year ago I would've been interested. I'm seriously looking at an iPhone instead*... If Palm can get the O/s out I'd be interested, but I'm also looking at Google's Android as well...



Oh man, jaed that's like a red flag to a bull that comment!


----------



## jæd (Feb 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh man, jaed that's like a red flag to a bull that comment!



Well... The thing is, looking at my typical usage of my Treo there's nothing I use it for regularly that an iPhone doesn't do better. I don't write much on my phone, html or otherwise. If I'm going to do some coding on the move I'll use my laptop. Its not like a phone will be powerful enough in the foreseeable future, or have a decent ui to code with...

The Centro is a nice implementation of the Treo, but doesn't add anything significantly different from the 680, apart from the small size.

The Palm O/s is good, but its now becoming a legacy product. The ui of the iPhone is also quite good, and there's more of a future with that phone than the Palm. In 18 months I'm sure there will be more exciting developments with the iPhone. In 18 months the current Palm o/s will be dead...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm yet to try out the typing on the iphone, but I predict my ipod breathing its last, and the iphone coming down in price, to happen around about the same time. At which point, I'll have to start thinking very hard (or find something indespensable that only my treo can do)


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

jæd said:


> Too little, too late... I looked at one in the US and was completely underwhelmed....


It'll do for me seeing as it costs a fraction of the iPhone, has thousands of programs not available on the iPhone - some of the way better than anything available on _any_ other platform -  it's smaller, looks smart and has a proper keyboard.

Each to their own, of course.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Oh man, jaed that's like a red flag to a bull that comment!


Can you give it a rest with the childish little digs please?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

jæd said:


> The Palm O/s is good, but its now becoming a legacy product. The ui of the iPhone is also quite good, and there's more of a future with that phone than the Palm. In 18 months I'm sure there will be more exciting developments with the iPhone. In 18 months the current Palm o/s will be dead...


In 18 months I'll probably have another phone, quite possibly using a different OS, but it's pointless trying to second guess the market. You should buy what suits your needs now and let the future take care of itself.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> At which point, I'll have to start thinking very hard (or find something indespensable that only my treo can do)


You don't really push your Treo  hard though, do you? I assumed that a techie bod like you would have the thing overflowing with advanced text editors, databases, specialist programs and the like!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2008)

I thought so too. But I haven't really felt the need. I've browsed through all sorts of software catalogues and thought "ooh, that's neat, but I don't actually ned it do I?"

All I really want is my contacts and calendar synced and easily edited, a keyboard that isn't T9, and occaisional email and web access. Nearly every phone can do that these days, so the palm won on its UI. The iPhone has some UI faults right now, but I reckon by the time I'd consider buying one, they'll be fixed.

And it woul probably work a hell of a lot better with my mac - the Palm desktop software is clunky as hell.

But that's the future, so who know what'll happen.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

editor said:


> Can you give it a rest with the childish little digs please?



Ffs it was just a bloody joke, you're really need to get yourself a sense of humour.


----------



## jæd (Feb 1, 2008)

editor said:


> It'll do for me seeing as it costs a fraction of the iPhone, has thousands of programs not available on the iPhone - some of the way better than anything available on _any_ other platform -  it's smaller, looks smart and has a proper keyboard.



Of the thousands I've only ever used 5 repeatedly. The most used is Google Maps, and the other useful one, the Wiki app has shutdown development due to lack of interest.



editor said:


> In 18 months I'll probably have another phone, quite possibly using a different OS, but it's pointless trying to second guess the market. You should buy what suits your needs now and let the future take care of itself.



Yep, but I still want something that looks current, or at least not seriously outdated, in 18 months time. What happens if I get made redundant then and can't afford a new phone...?



Crispy said:


> And it woul probably work a hell of a lot better with my mac - the Palm desktop software is clunky as hell.



Missing Sync is very, very good...


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

jæd said:


> Of the thousands I've only ever used 5 repeatedly. The most used is Google Maps, and the other useful one, the Wiki app has shutdown development due to lack of interest.


For me, the Palm Agendus Treo/desktop combo is still absolutely unbeatable - it's a fantastic PIM, way better than anything I've seen, covering contacts, projects, datebook, memos - the lot!

Note Studio is similarly unrivalled as a note taking wiki app (it's currently suspended, not shut down and works just fine), and Plucker has to be the best freeware RSS/ebook/offline web page reader I've used.

When I bought my Windows Mobile phone I tried every comparable app I could lay my hands on and all disappointed, while the iPhone lags miles behind in the PIM/note taking department (which I use a lot).





jæd said:


> Yep, but I still want something that looks current, or at least not seriously outdated, in 18 months time. What happens if I get made redundant then and can't afford a new phone...?


Whatever phone you get is going to look somewhat dated in 18 months, but at least with the Palm you'd still have an unrivalled choice of freeware programs. I don't think the Centro is going to look horrendously  dated in 18 months either. It's a nice looking phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

*Xda Orbit 2 now available from O2*

Nice looking phone and good to see O2 beefing up their smartphone range too:








> It's bad enough that we're getting teased with the HTC Touch Cruise from afar, but to hardened customers in the US, the fact that O2's offering the Xda Orbit 2 for as little as £0 is just icing on the hate cake. The phone looks arguably even better in O2's very customized trim, too, sporting a glossy black case in which to stuff its 3 megapixel camera, GPS, 256MB of ROM, and WiFi. Were it not for the 2100MHz-only HSDPA, we'd be liable to smuggle a few across the pond, we reckon.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice looking phone and good to see O2 beefing up their smartphone range too:


I'm not a fan of slide out keyboards and seeing as it runs WM, it's off my list. As you may recall, I had the HTC Touch a while ago and really didn't get on with the OS at all.






Crispy: have you thought of using your Treo for playing music: you can shove a 8GB card in there and use Pocket Tunes which is a _superb_ player.
http://www.pocket-tunes.com/?page=whatsnew


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2008)

editor said:


> I'm not a fan of slide out keyboards and seeing as it runs WM, it's off my list. As you may recall, I had the HTC Touch a while ago and really didn't get on with the OS at all.



Yep I remember, slide outs are fine for me, in fact I found the XDA Mini easier to use than the Treo 750 (the Treos buttons are too small and close together for me). The Touch looks like a quick job to compete with the iPhone rather than a properly thought out device. This new lot are probably a bit more put together...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 1, 2008)

editor said:


> Crispy: have you thought of using your Treo for playing music: you can shove a 8GB card in there and use Pocket Tunes which is a _superb_ player.
> http://www.pocket-tunes.com/?page=whatsnew




I'd like far more than 8GB - and plug'n'sync with itunes. And a 3.5mm headphone socket.

And actually, battery life. That's a killer, so unless those silicon nanotube batteries come mass market, I think I'll keep my phone and music player seperate.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> I'd like far more than 8GB - and plug'n'sync with itunes. And a 3.5mm headphone socket.
> 
> And actually, battery life. That's a killer, so unless those silicon nanotube batteries come mass market, I think I'll keep my phone and music player seperate.


Piece o'piss to get a 3.5mm adapter for the Treo (that what I use with my Sony headphones), you can use the Missing Sync to sync iTunes playlists to your Treo (unless you're using protected music) and the battery life ain't bad for around town. Or you can use this program and get an iTunes-like interface.

You can pick up cheap spare/extended batteries too and then 680 supports 16GB SDHC cards.

I listen to a lot of music on the move but got fed up carrying a separate MP3 player and phone, so the Treo's served me fine, even on long
 journeys.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 3, 2008)

So I just got my HTC Touch Dual (I believe it is an "Orange Touch" in the UK)








Thus far I am very happy with it.

HTC seem to be on a roll at the moment - their devices are smart, robust and usually have impressive battery life.

The UI enhancements made to Windows Mobile 6 are all pretty impressive and the iPhone-like touch based gestures are surprisingly effective and useful.

Ok, so it has no WiFi, which is about the only thing lacking, but with G3 and HSDPA, not sure I need it anyway.

It is nice to have the option between the physical keyboard and the on-screen touch one. At the moment I am using a combination of the two, depending on what I am doing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2008)

*Sony Ericsson to do first Windows phone*

Interesting move this on Sony's part. A company that normally uses Symbian moving to Windows Mobile to be more successful in North America. 






Nice looking phone, excellent looking qwerty keyboard with good key spacing (unlike those Blackberry/Palm ones)! 



> The first product is a business-oriented phone with a QWERTY keyboard, but a family of devices is expected. Over time, Microsoft hopes Sony Ericsson will leverage its camera and music expertise to help build more consumer-oriented devices.
> 
> "They've really got some great consumer brands that we'd love to partner with and bring to Windows Mobile," Microsoft Vice President Pieter Knook said in an interview.
> 
> The company is expected to have more to say about Windows Mobile in general at its press conference Monday, but Microsoft isn't announcing any details on its future operating systems. There have been rumors aplenty about both a modest update to Windows Mobile 6 and a future version that would have much more touch-screen capabilities a la the iPhone.


I wonder if this is a full move to dump Symbian and if so what effect the increased market share of WM based smart phones will have on smaller players in the US market?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice specs too!



> It's here, the XPERIA X1 QWERTY from Sony Ericsson. Yes, full QWERTY to make the most of that Windows Mobile 6 operating system. SE's new XPERIA brand will focus on multimedia and mobile web communication. The X1 then, brings a 3-inch wide VGA (800 x 480) touchscreen display, 3.2 megapixel camera (with photo light), A2DP Bluetooth, aGPS, WiFi, and microSD -- just 400MB on board. On the phone side you've got quad-band GSM/EDGE, and 900/1700/1900/2100MHz UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA (or 850/1700/1900/2100MHz in what must be a US-bound model). Navigation is accomplished via touch, arc-sliding QWERTY, 4-way key and optical joystick.



Very nice indeed, decent camera, 3G, wifi, big screen, man it's got everything!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> So I just got my HTC Touch Dual (I believe it is an "Orange Touch" in the UK)


I had the one before that without the slide out screen (but with wi-fi). Review: http://www.urban75.org/tech/htc-touch-smartphone-review.html

The touch stuff was quite nice but it's really a wafer thin shell on top of dull old clunky Windows Mobile and nowhere near as nice as the iPhone interface (although the Touch Dual has a keyboard, even if it is a gnarly slide out affair).

But ignore my grumbling - if you're happy with it, that's all that matters!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nice looking phone, excellent looking qwerty keyboard with good key spacing (unlike those Blackberry/Palm ones)!


It looks nice, but I can't get down with that slidey-out business and WM6 is the pits!

You really need to try it out for yourself before judging how good the keyboard really is too, you know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2008)

editor said:


> It looks nice, but I can't get down with that slidey-out business and WM6 is the pits!
> 
> You really need to try it out for yourself before judging how good the keyboard really is too, you know.



I didn't say the keyboard worked well, I said it looked nice, the key spacing is a major factor, on the blackberry and palm I find them very fiddly to type with. I could type long emails/documents on my old XDA Mini S' slide out qwerty with no problem...but anyway those specs! It pisses all over Palms latest offerings, the iPhone and pretty much everything else! I've had no probs with WM in the past so not prejudice against WM6, can't wait to hear more about this phone!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> ..but anyway those specs! It pisses all over Palms latest offerings, the iPhone and pretty much everything else! I've had no probs with WM in the past so not prejudice against WM6, can't wait to hear more about this phone!


But it's not just about specs - it's about the entire package. A 2 year old WM phone has better specs than an iPhone but I know what I'd prefer to use.

And I'm not "prejudiced" against WM: I spent a year with a (paid for) WM phone and had the HTC Touch for a couple of months too, but I preferred the simplicity and ease of use of the Palm.  By miles.


----------



## WWWeed (Feb 10, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Interesting move this on Sony's part. A company that normally uses Symbian moving to Windows Mobile to be more successful in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kid_Eternity said:


> Very nice specs too!
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed, decent camera, 3G, wifi, big screen, man it's got everything!



A major problem with current smart phones is that they are a trade-off between functionality and GUI prettyness. 

hopefuly going by  youtube video, sonyericsson are going to shake things up and hopefully change the smpartphone market for the better!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2008)

Official site here.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2008)

WWWeed said:


> A major problem with current smart phones is that they are a trade-off between functionality and GUI prettyness.
> 
> hopefuly going by  youtube video, sonyericsson are going to shake things up and hopefully change the smpartphone market for the better!



Yep, if it works as well as that they may have something very neat on there hands.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 11, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Interesting move this on Sony's part. A company that normally uses Symbian moving to Windows Mobile to be more successful in North America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to spunk my pants


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> I think I'm going to spunk my pants


Steady on. And don't forget, once Sony's finished with the whizz bang stuff, the grim reality of WM will be lurking not far below the surface.


----------



## WWWeed (Feb 11, 2008)

editor said:


> Steady on. And don't forget, once Sony's finished with the whizz bang stuff, the grim reality of WM will be lurking not far below the surface.



Fair enough out of the box, but once you've installed a cooked rom and pissed about with the registry to optimize it a bit (much like x86 windows) its not too bad and is almost reliable!!  

I totality agree that for the average user WM is a nightmare. The end user should NEVER have to reflash there device with a 3rd party rom, and edit the registry to get a fully working device, which is why I would never recommended one to someone who isn't technically minded.

At the end of the day functionality is the most important to me, I don't mind having to fuck about making it work. Which is kinda why I have a WM-based device!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 11, 2008)

What differences are there with WM6 compared to WM5?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What differences are there with WM6 compared to WM5?


I failed to find any real significant improvements, to be honest.

http://www.laptopmag.com/Review/Windows-Mobile-6.htm


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2008)

Bugger. This thread has become so long I'd better split it up. Hang on. Hold your posts!

Thread continues here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=239770


----------

